# 

## dreju

Mam kune na poddaszu weszła w wełnę mineralną jak się pozbyć intruza , pomóżcie!

----------

kill him

----------


## nurni

Nie

Kilim ją !  :big grin:   :ohmy:  

A tak na poważnie. Gdzieś czytałem, że jedynym sposobem na pozbycie się takiego zwierzątka (kuna, łasica itp) jest złapanie go w pułapkę i wywiezienia do lasu (dość daleko).
Są firmy, które tym się zajmują ale żadnego namiaru nie znam.

Ciekawe kto będzie "debeściak" Ty czy ona?   :cool:

----------


## rml(dwa)

Chyba czasami wychodzi żeby cos zjeść- złap ja w jakąś pułapke i jazda do lasu - znajdź jakiegoś leśnika to ci podpowie jaka pułapkę zrobić.

----------


## grzegorz2

Jak tak można! Natura do was przychodzi, a wy: kill, pułapka...  :Wink2:  Z miłością do zwirzątka!
G.   :smile:

----------


## tom soyer

> kill him


szalik dla zony jak marzenie ... pomysl tylko jaka bylaby wdzieczna ...  zona oczywiscie  :big grin:

----------


## Gall

Mieszkało takie zwierzątko pare lat w moim domku letniskowym (chata góralska, przerobiona na takowy domek).
Były tylko dwa problemy jako że domek używany był niewiele. Problem pierwszy to odchody, wprawdzie zwierzątko "składało" to stale na jedno miejsce, ale jak przyjechaliśmy to zapach był trochę "nie ten".
Drugi problem to sprawa hałasu w nocy, wyprawiała nie złe harce a w nocy to wyglądało jak by się kotoś włamywał.
Poza tym na strychu poroznosiła wełnę mineralną bo robiła gniazdo a jak gniazdo to i potomstwo, które trzeba wyżywić więc "ptactwo" sąsiadów było stale narażone.
Letnią porą pod nieobecność zwierzątka w domku na wszystkie otworki pozakładałem siatkę i "zwierzuś" poszedł sobie gdzieś do lasu, który to las mam "na rzut kamieniem".

Mimo takich czy innych przygód mile wspominam chwile kiedy kuna u nas buszowała, spotkałem się z nią oko w oko w szopie gdzie prawdopodobnie pod stertą narąbanego drewna się okociła, "prychała" na mnie strasznie a małe gdzieś po drewnwm popiskiwały więc się szybko wyniosłem, jak również i z tego powodu że "wycięła" wszystkie myszy i nornice, które niszczyły nasze drzewka i dobytek. Pozdrawiam wszyskich miłośników zwierząt i zwierzątek.
Gall.

----------


## Karolf

sprawdź, jakie zwierzątko jest naturalnym wrogiem kuny i zaproś do domu  :smile: )))

----------

> sprawdź, jakie zwierzątko jest naturalnym wrogiem kuny i zaproś do domu )))


A potem większe które będzie naturlanym wrogiem tego zaproszonego  :Smile:   :Lol:

----------


## pikunio

U mnie kuna mieszka  w poblizu budowy w stercie stempli latem
a pod sztaplem cegieł zimą, pozostawiac odchody w jednym miescu - pod tym wzgledem zwierze to ma zakodowany porzadek, w pierwszym odruchu chciałem sie pozbyć kuny - została osaczona przez psa w stemplach ...
Zachowywała sie dosc spokojnie ,a nawet godnie mimo grożacego jej niebezpieczeństwa. Była dobrze widoczna -  kolor brunatny, biały "krawat" pod szyja ...długie pazurki ...powoli przesuwała sie ku górnej warstwie stempli, dokonujac ekwilibrystycznej gimnastyki przy przesmykiwaniu sie przez ciasne szczeliny.
Bedac na szczycie na wysokości ok. 2,50 m dokonała skoku "lotu" w którym ogon kuny tworzył płat nośny, a  ten skok mozna porównac ze skokiem wiewiórki, małpy a nawet lotem ptaka .... tym zmyliła psa, który stracił trop 
Kuna jednak powróciła i tak jak opisuje gall wytępiła nornice i myszy w okolicy 
Porywa ptactwo z kurnika lecz aby zmylic trop - poluje w dalszej okolicy chroniac "swoje" obejście.
W tej chwili uwazam ze zwierzatko może sobie mieszkac nadal ponieważ przyniosło wiecej pożytku niz szkody. 
pozdrawiam pikunio

----------

Masz Kunę. Gratuluję!
Problem myszy, szczurów, karaluchów itp. szkodników Ci nie grozi. Ona się nimi zajmnie. Poza tym Kuna za przeproszeniem " nie sra tam gdzie je" tzn. nie będzie zagryzać Twoich kur tylko sąsiada. U mnie kiedyś były Tchóże, bardzo miłe i ciekawe zwierzątka, tylko czasem trochę w nocy hałasowały  :Lol:

----------

Przepraszam Tchórze  :oops:

----------

sprubój negocjować

----------


## pikunio

a czemu kuna i tchórz z duzej, gosciu  ? dreju trzymaj ja do wiosny, teraz zwierzaka nie wyrzucaj bo zimno jest na zewnatrz 
pikunio

----------


## ROBINSON

kilim ją!!!!!!!

----------


## Piwkoo

Ja proponuje napalmem. Dobra metoda, bardzo skuteczna, a przy okazji dezynfekuje cale miejsce  :Lol:

----------


## RS

,

----------


## Karolf

RS - wszyscy zdajemy sobie sprawę z powagi problemu, dużych strat oraz możliwej konieczności wymiany ocieplenia. Dlatego też jedynym skutecznym sposobem jest pozbycie się sympatycznego zwierzątka. Wsszyscy w mniej lub bardziej dowcipny sposób radzą to samo.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Julek

Czy ktoś zna skuteczne metody walki z łasicą (prawdopodobnie) która niszczy wełnę mineralną ocieplająca dach. Problem jest poważny bo skala zniszczeń to na dziś około 20 %wełny. Trutka oraz łapki na szczury nie skutkują. Proszę o rady.

----------


## Piotr_PA

Napisz co ona robi z tą wełną. Zjada ją ?

----------


## kroyena

Do ogrodu z łasicą.

----------


## mww

A czy łasica nie jest kuną przypadkiem?
Jakiś czas temu był już taki problem.

----------


## Julek

Wygląda to następująco:
1. zwierzątko dostaje się między folie paroprzepuszczalną i wełnę.
2. wygryza lub wydrapuje spore zagłębienia - tak jakby przygotowywała  
sobie gniazdo.
3. zostawia spore ilości kału grubości 1 cm i długości ok.4cm
4. na ziemi pod okapem zostawia spore ilości poszatkowanej wełny
Sam zastanawiam się czy to nie jest kuna domowa ale takowej w okolicy
  nie widziałem natomiast łasice sam widziałem na stercie kamieni nieopodal działki. Skala zniszczeń jest jednak za duża na małą łasicę bo
jak wyczytałem żyją one samotnie. Jeśli był już taki post to proszę o wskazówkę gdzie go szukać. Dzięki za dotychczasowe info i proszę o jeszcze.

----------


## trach

No to jeśli siatka "przeciwszpakowa" nie wystarcza, żeby zabezpieczyć wlotową szczelinę wentylacyjną, to można ją wzmocnić jakąś grubszą metalową, np. ciągnioną. A przez dachówki wentylacyjne chyba nawet łasiczka nie wlezie...

Ale żeby aż 20% wełny zniszczyła ??? To musisz chyba cały dach wymieniać !... Jesteś tego pewien? Aż tyle znalazłeś kłaków pod okapem, czy odrywałeś okładzinę żeby to sprawdzić ?

Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## jolly

Widzisz Ty masz prawdopodobnie łasicę a ja mam na pewno szczura!!!!  :Evil:  
Tam gdzie przechowywałam wełnę ok. 4 worków ma powygryzaną watę - też prawdopodobnie na gniazdo i kuuuuuuupa stolców (mniejsze niż łasicy -ale to żadne pocieszenie) i któregoś dnia miałam bliższe spotkanie z tym....  :Evil:   :cry:   :Evil:  

Nastawiliśmy łapkę, rozrzuciłam truciznę, ale ten szczurzyna jest sprytniejszy, wyobraźcie sobie, że:

nałożyłam na łapkę kawałek mięska podpieczonego - coby zapach był, na to nadziałam bardzo dokładnie folię z parówki - coby zapach był i co???? ano spryciarz zjadł mięsko spod spodu a folia z parówki jak była tak i jest

wczoraj natomiast ułożyliśmy tunel z butelek i słoików i w środku łapka z kolejnym kąskiem, tak że tylko z jednej strony mógł podejść do kąska i żeby to zjeść  musiałby nadepnąć swoją parszywą zarazkowatą szpytą na ten dzyndzelek i by się złapał, no i coo?????? ano nico!!!!!! olał mnie i to mięsko i 


CO Z NIM ZROBIC!!!! Boję się, nocami nie śpię!!!! POmóżcie nam, czyli posiadaczom łasic i szczurów!!!  :cry:

----------

Znajomy opowiadał iż w jego rodzinnych stronach łapie się szczury do wiadra z wodą. Podobno bardzo skuteczny patent. Zawiesza się smakołyk na nitce nad wiadrem z wodą. Robi się coś w rodzaju zapadni, która powoduje utratę równowagi przez szczura i spada on do wiadra i się topi.

----------


## Julek

Sam jestem przerażony skalą zniszczeń . Jestem obecnie na etapie kładzenia folii paroizolacyjnej na wełne i musiałem przerwać tą pracę. Oderwałem dolne
płaty wełny i okazało się że mam totalną kaszanę. Nie mam zrobionej podbitki i właśnie tą drogą zwierzątko dostało się do domu. Myślę że ze względu na wielkość łąsicy uszczelnianie nie przyniesie skutku. Moim zdaniem pozostaje tylko rozwiązanie ostateczne ale w tym zakresie nie mam doświadczeń.

----------


## jolly

Przecież szczur to super extra pływak!!! więc jak go utopić??? musiałabym gadzinę złapać za łeb i trzymać w wodzie, ale tego wybaczcie nigdy nie zrobię...

----------


## _bogus_

Może kot jest rozwiązaniem? 

Odnośnie kun, ale moze łasic też, pamiętam że w Gazecie Wyborczej kilka miesiący temu był artykuł Wojraka bodajże. Wynikało z niego, m.in. że kuny nie lubią zapachu jakiś zwierzątek - niestety nie pamietam jakich. Ale może w necie da się znaleźć tą informację? I może analogicznie jest w przypadku łasic?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maciejon

> Przecież szczur to super extra pływak!!!





> Może kot jest rozwiązaniem?


Jeżeli pływa  :wink: 

A tak powazniej: padl w tym watku argument za robieniem podbitki przed tynkami zewnetrznymi. (Tak zrobilem)

----------


## _bogus_

> Napisał _bogus_
> 
> Może kot jest rozwiązaniem?
> 
> 
> Jeżeli pływa


Dobre  :smile:

----------


## _bogus_

Sprawdziłem jednak ten artykuł w Gazecie http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/czasopisma/...2,1794741.html o którym mówiłem. Okazało się że to nie do końca tak napisałem - to zapach kuny wypłasza szczury, natomiast w atykule nie ma recept jak kun lub łasic pozbyć się z domu ...

Przepraszam za wprowadzanie w błąd i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Julek

Przystępuje do robienia podbitki. Nie mam wyjścia. Mogę jeszcze zwiększyć liczbę łapek na szczury ale sam w nie nie wierzę. Podobno kiedyś masowo wyłapywano łasice na wsiach w celach że tak powiem kuśnierskich. Niestety nikt nie pamięta w jaki sposób. Wiem że łasice są pod ścisłą ochroną ale "zielonych" zapraszam do obejżenia skali zniszczeń.

----------


## jolly

Wychodzi paradoks!!!!

w takim razie Julek musisz mi oddac łasicę żeby odstraszyła mojego szczura, tylko jak ja się pozbędę tej łasicy później....  :Lol:  

nie to nie śmieszne, widzicie łapki na szczury nie zdają egzaminu, to jak pozbyć się  tej chodzącej dżumy!!!!!

----------


## Qgiel

Czyli i wełny mineralne nie są wolne od nieproszonych gości !!!
Zatem argument zwolenników wełny, że styropian będzie siedliskiem wszelkiego stworzenia - przed czym wełna chroni - nie ma racji bytu........i tutaj są amatorzy komornego za darmo.
Taka uwaga ogólniejszej natury

----------


## maciejon

A moze znajdzie sie ktos na forum: http://www.zoo-planet.pl/gate.html?name=Forums, kto poradzi co zrobic i z lasica i ze szczurem.
Spróbujcie

----------


## maciejon

Moze lepiej tak: http://www.zoo-planet.pl/

----------


## jolly

niestety tam jest tylko o hodowli szczurów, a to akurat mnie nie dotyczy!!!!!!!!


No pomóżcie!!!!

----------


## _bogus_

> Wychodzi paradoks!!!!
> 
> w takim razie Julek musisz mi oddac łasicę żeby odstraszyła mojego szczura, tylko jak ja się pozbędę tej łasicy później....


Przeczytaj artykuł w Gazecie do którego link podałem. artykuł
Chodzi o to że szczury odstrasza *zapach* kuny. Aby mieć zapach nie jest potrzebna sama kuna. Jak napisano w artykule - wystarczą same odchody  :ohmy:  . Ale jeśli środek jest skuteczny - to może istnieje jakiś środek chemiczny działający na powyższej zasadzie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## harpija

Witam.

Jestem z zoo-planet a konkretniej ze strony fretki.org.pl  :wink: 

To co włazi i niszczy wełne nie jest łasicą, łasicowate nie mają w zwyczaju "szatkowania" sobie materiału gniazdowego, to z pewnością szczur a raczej szczurzyca, która znalazła wspaniałe miejsce na zimową nore.
Polecam kontakt w osobą, ktora posiada fretke (można takie osoby ze Szczecina znaleść na forum http://forum.fretki.org.pl/index.php ) żeby odstąpiła zużyty żwir z kuwety, koniecznie z kupkami. 
To najlepszy sposób na odstraszenie szczurów, będzie troszke smierdziało ale po paru dniach niechciany lokator ulotni sie.

Fretka jak i łasica należa do rodziny łasicowatych, naturalnych wrogów gryzoni (to drapieżniki) sam zapach moczu lub odchodów fretki tak zestresuje szczura, że szybko sie ulotni.
Zastosowane osobiscie (mam fretki) na działce, po tygodniu ani szczurów ani myszy  :smile: 
Powodzenia.  :Wink2:

----------


## maciejon

Mimo ze to nie ja mam lasice (czytaj szczura) i obym nigdy nie mial, zamiescilem ten apel o pomoc na zoo-planet i prosze, jest odpowiedz Moderatora!
Fajna ta miedzyforumowa pomoc.
harpija - tak trzymac  :smile:

----------


## inż. Baranina

Musze poddac w watpliwosc tekst o fretkach. Sam jestem posiadaczem frety. Trzymam ja na budowie (juz na ukonczeniu) Co prawda lasicowate moze nie maja w zwyczaju siekac materialu na legowisko, ale sam widzialem efakt zabawy freda w welnie... Po skonczeniu ocieplania poddasza zostaly mi 2 role welny, ktore trzymam w garazu. Tam tez zazwyczaj bawi sie fred. Gdy tylko wyczial, ze welna jest swietnym schowkim od razu zaczal penetrowac rolke. Efekt jest taki, ze lapami wydrapuje kawalki welny, ktore wyrzuca na zewnatrz, robiac sobie w ten sposob korytarze. Tak, ze w omawianych przypadkach, moze to byc lasica, kuna - a nie tylko szczur.
Fakt, faktem freta zjadla juz jednego, po sasiedzku. Niestety golebia takze...

----------


## Julek

Rzeczywiście zwierzątko oprócz "gniazd" robi kanały. Jest bardzo ruchliwe - stąd skala zniszczeń. Jedynym śladem który zostawia są odchody. Mają one średnicę ok.1 cm i długość 3-4 cm. Tych odchodów jest dosyć dużo. W jednym z "gniazd" została ich cała sterta. Jest to zachowanie typowe dla kuny domowej. Cały problem to zidentyfikowanie bydlaka. Pomysł z odchodami fretki wydaje mi się znakomity. Jeśli to szczur to może być to skuteczna metoda. Łapki na szczury ze smakowitą przynętą pozostają nietknięte. Czy macie jeszcze jakieś pomysły. Dzięki Harpia za info.

----------


## jolly

Dzięki Harpija poznałam osobę ze Szczecina z którą umówiłam się na odbiór zasiusianego przez fretkę żwirku!!! W poniedziałek wszystko się wyjaśni!!!!
Dam znać, czy szczur uciekł!!!!!

Dzięki jeszcze raz za pomoc!!!

----------


## Julek

Do Szczecina mam trochę za daleko (Sosnowiec) ale pogadam w sklepie zoologicznym. Jolly - czekam na info jak to działa.

----------


## harpija

Jakby co to służe kuwetkową sprawą, jestem z LIbiąża a do Sosnowca to niecała godzina autobusem  :wink: 


Pierwsze słysze żeby łasica zrobiła sobie kibel w gnieździe, to okropnie czyste stworzenie. Raczej znowu stawiam na szczura.

Moja babcia mieszka w starym domku jednorodzinnym, w spiżarni ma na podłodze rozłożony styropiam, na nim spoczywa podłoga.

Do spiżarki dostała sie jedna mysz, wystarczył tydzień żeby porozwalała na części pierwsze 3m2 styropianu, wuj wywoził to taczkami.

Mozesz sprawdzić jak wyglądają te odchody? Czy są w formie równych "tubek" wiem że to głupie pytania ale zobacz konsystencje, jeżeli są suche (chodzi o świeże odchody) to nie jest łasica. Odchody łasicy vel fretki, tchórza czy kuny są prawie identyczne jak kocie tylko troche mniejsze.

----------


## Julek

Odchody są walcowate.Z jednej strony spiczaste, mokre,czarne. W jednym miejscu miałem założoną folie na czas tynkowania i po zdjęciu wypłynęła stamtąd spora ilość moczu. Czytałem że kuna domowa paskudzi w swoim gnieździe ale kuny nikt tu nie widział. Być może mam szczurzycę. Problem jest rzeczywiście mało śmieszny bo póki go nie rozwiąże to nie mogę założyc płyt k-g na ściany na poddaszu. Puki co zakładam podbitki choć sam nie bardzo wierzę w ich szczelność i skuteczność.

----------


## harpija

A czy masz możliwość nasłuchac zwierze?
To by sporo wyjaśniło.

----------

> Wygląda to następująco:
> 1. zwierzątko dostaje się między folie paroprzepuszczalną i wełnę.
> 2. wygryza lub wydrapuje spore zagłębienia - tak jakby przygotowywała  
> sobie gniazdo.
> 3. zostawia spore ilości kału grubości 1 cm i długości ok.4cm
> 4. na ziemi pod okapem zostawia spore ilości poszatkowanej wełny
> Sam zastanawiam się czy to nie jest kuna domowa ale takowej w okolicy
>   nie widziałem natomiast łasice sam widziałem na stercie kamieni nieopodal działki. Skala zniszczeń jest jednak za duża na małą łasicę bo
> jak wyczytałem żyją one samotnie. Jeśli był już taki post to proszę o wskazówkę gdzie go szukać. Dzięki za dotychczasowe info i proszę o jeszcze.


z tego opisu stawiam na kune 

zlokalizuje i namierzy Ci ją pies o instynktach myśliwskich 

to wg mnie najskuteczniejszy sposób na pozbycie sie jej 

pzdr

----------


## Wakmen

> Przystępuje do robienia podbitki...


I to jest najlepsze i najbardziej ekologiczne rozwiązanie dla Ciebie i zwierzątka.

----------


## kuna_domowa

Witam
Mam problem, moze juz ktos miał podobny.
W moim nowobudowanym domu zamieszkała  kuna domowa, wymościła sobie gniazdo w wełnie ocieplajacej strop. W nocy wychodzi, co widac po odchodach. Pies ja dobrze czuje.. ale nie sposób jej złapac, koncze przybijac podbitke i za chwile bedzie miała zamkniete wyjscie. Co dalej? Poradzcie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziaba

Po raz n'ty : kunie domowej mówię "dziękuję !! "

Za  znoszenie orzechów i konsumpcję w czasie ciszy nocnej, za wesołe zabawy z potomstwem na dachu przed świtaniem , za kopanie w rynnach celem.. ( no w jakimś bynajmniej celu ) , za drażnienie moich psów oraz za obicie leciwej kotki.

Chetnie panią spakuję i podwiozę pod wskazany adres..

----------


## kuna_domowa

> Po raz n'ty : kunie domowej mówię "dziękuję !! "
> 
> Za  znoszenie orzechów i konsumpcję w czasie ciszy nocnej, za wesołe zabawy z potomstwem na dachu przed świtaniem , za kopanie w rynnach celem.. ( no w jakimś bynajmniej celu ) , za drażnienie moich psów oraz za obicie leciwej kotki.
> 
> Chetnie panią spakuję i podwiozę pod wskazany adres..


no i co dalej..
 jak sie jej pozbyłas tej kuny.. chociaz z postu wnioskuje ze jednak nie..))

----------


## ziaba

Pani nie wykazuje chęci do przeprowadzki.  :Confused:

----------


## _bogus_

Podobno jak jest kuna to nie ma myszy. Podobno nawet niektórzy nie-posiadacze-kuny biorą od posiadaczy-kuny odchody tego zwierzęcia by odstraszać myszy  :wink:

----------


## smartcat

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...highlight=kuna

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...highlight=kuna

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...highlight=kuna

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Macie jakiś sposób aby pozbyć się tego coś z dachu.
Może są środki odstraszające lub jakieś pulapki

please

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Ja bym polubił.
Raczej kuna. Była u teściów. Fajnie wyglądało, jak młode na spacer wyprowadzała. I uwierz- gospodarstwo, młode kurczaki, kaczki. Nic z obejścia nie zginęło! Gdzieś dalej polowała, choć trudno mi uwierzyć, aby zdawała sobie sprawę z konsekwencji takiego postępku.  :big grin:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Ja znienawidziłem a o stratach narazie nie mam sily pisać.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

No dobra, nie siedzi przecież tam stale. Któredyś tam włazi i wyłazi.
Strych, poddasze nieużytkowe czy w wełnie?
Wiatrówka? Nie ubijesz (szkoda stworzenia), a zniechęcisz i poszuka sobie spokojniejszego lokum

----------


## Artur K.

Są różne środki chemiczne, ale najpierw musisz wytropić, którędy dostaje się do domu, i gdzie dokładnie ma legowisko. Zabezpieczyć dobrze to miejsce, aby więcej się nie mogła tamtędy dostać.  :smile:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Właśnie te środki chemiczne, JAKIE ????

Ktorędy włazi już wytropilem, odkręciłem rynny ale słupków nie dam rady usunąc bo są betonowe i podpierają balkon.

----------


## retrofood

LUDZIE!!!!
1. Taż to pod ścisłą ochroną.
2. To łapie myszy i szczury!!!!!! Same korzyści!!!!

----------


## Prym

Może pomoże Pan Antoni Przychodzień - elektronik z Bielska Białej produkujący elektroniczne odstraszacze. Ja od dwóch lat mam jego odstraszacze myszy i komarów są skuteczne. Telefon Pana Antoniego 33-818-64-69

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> LUDZIE!!!!
> 1. Taż to pod ścisłą ochroną.
> 2. To łapie myszy i szczury!!!!!! Same korzyści!!!!


Dlatego nie proponowałem odstrzału  :big grin:  
A jak mości sobie gniazdo w wełnie to korzyść niewątpliwa..

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Poczytajcie ten wątek i lepiej szybko mi coś doradźcie bo wysadze dach w powietrze   :Evil:  

http://www.lowiecki.pl/forum/read.ph...03158&t=102413

----------



----------


## siwy z gosławic

Tak ale psa czy kota nie zamkne na strychu.
Dajcie nazwe jakiegoś srodka chemicznego aby ja odstraszyło.
Muszę ratować to co jeszcze zostało a i tak czeka mnie ściąganie dachówek   :Evil:

----------


## VIP Jacek

Ja mieszkam w lesie, ale żadnej kuny, kurna nie widziałem.  :Lol:  

Trzeba współżyć z przyrodą, z nią się nie wygra.

----------


## kbab

Witam
Dobry "łowny" kot zawsze wytropi i upoluje takie zwierze. Mój gdyby umiał latać to nie pozwoliłby żadnemu ptactwu fruwać nad działką. A zawsze to w zgodzie z przyrodą.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Obawiam się, że jedynie uszczelnienie wszelakich dziur, którędy włazi
Rzucanie kotem w kunę nie pomoże

----------


## stukpuk

> Witam
> Dobry "łowny" kot zawsze wytropi i upoluje takie zwierze. Mój gdyby umiał latać to nie pozwoliłby żadnemu ptactwu fruwać nad działką. A zawsze to w zgodzie z przyrodą.


Ale piękny kot  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   I jaki wielki!!!!!!
A co do tematu, to chętnie je przyjmę, są bardzo pożyteczne.
Już widziałem myszy u siebie (a nie ma jeszcze budynku)

----------


## kbab

Człowiek po to udomowił psa i kota aby nie mieć problemów z tego typu szkodnikami. Dzikie zwierzęta z dala omijają miejsca w których grozi im niebezpieczeństwo, taką mają naturę. Kotem się nie "rzuca" - on sam poluje. Koło mnie jest sporo kotów, ale nikt w okolicy nie uświadczy kreta, nornicę, czy inne szkodniki - po prostu nie mają szans. Kot jest na tyle cierpliwy, że gryzoń zdycha z głodu, ze strachu lub zostaje upolowany, dlatego takie miejsca omija z daleka.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> Witam
> Dobry "łowny" kot zawsze wytropi i upoluje takie zwierze. Mój gdyby umiał latać to nie pozwoliłby żadnemu ptactwu fruwać nad działką. A zawsze to w zgodzie z przyrodą.


Odbiegnę na chwilkę od tematu, za co przepraszam. Otóż w wielkiej niezgodzie z przyrodą. Kot jest gatunkiem ekologicznie "obcym". Poza myszami tępi ptaki, głównie śpiewający drobiazg. Co gorsza, nie tylko w ogródku, ale jego zasięg jest znacznie większy.
Też miałem kota, cóż, dzieci, wiadomo. Słowik śpiewał tylko jedną noc  :Evil:  I prawie każdego dnia jakieś piórka po kocim posiłku na trawniku.Od czasu, jak nie posiadam, są słowiki i wiele wszelakiego ptactwa, gnieżdżącego się i wyprowadzającego potomstwo w ogrodzie. Koty z sąsiedztwa skutecznie przegania sunia, ptaki ignoruje (one ją też)

----------


## Artur K.

Firma Bros produkuje preparat odstraszający gryzonie. Jest on w proszku pakowany w małe wiaderaka. Cena w sklepach coś około 20 zł za opakowanie.
To nie trucizna.
Trutek też jest kilka rodzaji, ale nie polecam, gdyż te zwierzątko jest pod ochroną  :smile:   :big tongue:

----------


## wari

> Firma Bros produkuje preparat odstraszający gryzonie.


O ile umiem czytać, to chodzi o kunę, nie o jej ofiary czyli grzyonie  :smile: .

Na kunę domową na strychu należy zamontować radio z głośną muzyką (włączone co najmniej na jedną całą noc). Skuteczne i sprawdzone.

----------


## adam_mk

Kup sobie straszak i często pohałasuj (jak masz czas. łebki Ci chętnie pomogą  :Lol:  ) najlepiej na strychu. Dołóż do tego kilka ultradżwiękowych wypłaszaczy. Ze dwa , trzy różne modele. Te zwierzątka i wzrok i słuch mają bardzo dobry. Jak im zrobisz "stresa" to sobie pójdą (może do nie lubianego sąsiada?  :Lol:  ).
Ty jak masz ze dwa komary w pokoju to też nie pośpisz. 
Zrób jej "kuku" to się wyniesie.
Swoją drogą - współczuję!  :Roll:   :Roll:  
Przyroda wokół nas fajna rzecz. Byle za bardzo do nóg się nie łasiła. No, może nie cała.  :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Leszko

> Kup sobie straszak i często pohałasuj (jak masz czas. łebki Ci chętnie pomogą  ) najlepiej na strychu. Dołóż do tego kilka ultradżwiękowych wypłaszaczy. Ze dwa , trzy różne modele. Te zwierzątka i wzrok i słuch mają bardzo dobry. Jak im zrobisz "stresa" to sobie pójdą (może do nie lubianego sąsiada?  ).
> Ty jak masz ze dwa komary w pokoju to też nie pośpisz. 
> Zrób jej "kuku" to się wyniesie.
> Swoją drogą - współczuję!   
> Przyroda wokół nas fajna rzecz. Byle za bardzo do nóg się nie łasiła. No, może nie cała.  
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


No właśnie umnie też myszy grasowały odkąd rok temu nabyłem sobie kino domowe nie widziałem ani jednej. Ponoć nie lubią basów czyli dudniących tonów

----------


## siwy z gosławic

dyskoteke ma już 3 dzień, proszek odstraszający, pułapka i wszystko dupa.
w drodze jest jakiś ultradźwiękowy
dajcie jakiegoś pomysła bo już mnie szlag trafia.

----------


## retrofood

A próbowałeś nagranie ze szczekaniem psa?

----------


## adam_mk

No. Dużo, jak widać Ci już nie brakuje...
Zaraz zaczniesz sam szczekać i polecisz ją pogryźć...
Co z tym ultradźwiękiem ? Działa?
Adam M.

Są zestawy do składania w prawie każdym sklepie z częściami elektronicznymi. Z 15zł kosztują a zabawy jest na 20min z lutownicą.

Zdaje się, że to generalnie - problem. A ja elektronik jestem. Coś mi łazi po łbie...
Pomyślę.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Czekam na listonosza jak na szpilkach i mam nadzieję że dzisiaj dostanę,
lepiej żeby to działało tylko boję się czy wełna nie zagłuszy tego.

Co włożyć do pułapki aby ją zwabić ????
kabanosów, jajek, owoców nie rusza. jutro dam kurczaka.

----------


## cisza1

> Witam
> Dobry "łowny" kot zawsze wytropi i upoluje takie zwierze. Mój gdyby umiał latać to nie pozwoliłby żadnemu ptactwu fruwać nad działką. A zawsze to w zgodzie z przyrodą.


jasne... odrazu upolowac...  :Evil:  

a moze polubic... to takie radosne zwierzaki... i myszy lowia!

----------


## Sh'eenaz

> Witam
> Dobry "łowny" kot zawsze wytropi i upoluje takie zwierze. Mój gdyby umiał latać to nie pozwoliłby żadnemu ptactwu fruwać nad działką. A zawsze to w zgodzie z przyrodą.


Obawiam się ze kot nie da rady kunie
To zwierzątko mniej więcej gabarytów kota a czasami dużo bardziej dzikie niż nasze kociska.
Myszy owszem - kuna - nie sądzę żeby domowy kot dał rade. :smile:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

nie upolowac a złapać do specjalnej pułapki i nie gadajcie że to jest miłe zwierzątko bo pewnie wam szkody nie zrobilo ja narazie wyceniam na jakieś 1000 zł. a jak przedrze sie przez folię paroszczelną to lepiej nie mysleć.

----------


## cisza1

> nie upolowac a złapać do specjalnej pułapki i nie gadajcie że to jest miłe zwierzątko bo pewnie wam szkody nie zrobilo ja narazie wyceniam na jakieś 1000 zł. a jak przedrze sie przez folię paroszczelną to lepiej nie mysleć.


e...tam tragedii nie bedzie... dziure sie zalepi...
ale masz racje... zwierzaka trzeba wymeldowac.

rozwaz tylko...

z jakiegos powodu sobie to miejsce upodobala...
moze dlatego ze ma tam cieplo, a moze bo...... ma tam co jesc...

----------


## siwy z gosławic

jeżeli rozbieranie dachu to nie tragedia to gratuluje.
mieszka z prostego powodu, u sąsiada ma co jeść a w moim dachu ma ciaplo i przytulnie (w marcu mlode), chyba że zrobiła sobie kibelek z mojego dachu bo jest tak bezczelna że ja siede w pokoju a za drzwiami balkonowymi ona się wyp.....

----------


## dżordż5

Ciekawe co z Twoją kuną? Napisz jak sobie poradziłeś?

----------


## siwy z gosławic

> Ciekawe co z Twoją kuną? Napisz jak sobie poradziłeś?


Dzieki za zainteresowanie   :big grin:  
Wiec tak
Na strychu odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy, na balkonie radio max, w koło domu 3 czujniki ruchu i podłączone 4 halogeny (choinka), słupki od tarasu obłożyłem deskami (taki parasol zrobiłęm)
 Od tygodnia nie widziałem sladów kuny ale czy jest to trudno stwierdzic w każdym bądz razie już nie s.. na strychu i balkonach.
Ale obok mojego domu (50m) mieszka żony siostra i widziała ja na swoim strychu no ale tutaj może sobie siedzieć bo tu nie ma wełny i foli (poniemiecki). Zaniosłem tam spluwe i jej nie podaruje jak ją zobacze chociaż wiem że są pod ochroną.
Jak był śnieg to widziałem jej ślady na volkswagenie tesciowej i mimo tego że biegają 3 psy. Tak że człowiek udomowił psa ale chyba przesadził bo one nawet jej nie czują a lata lub latała i pod nosem   :big grin:

----------


## dżordż5

Trzymam kciuki za powodzenie Twojej szeroko zakrojonej akcji. Jak pomyślę,że mnie mogłoby coś takiego spotkać to mi się prawie słabo robi.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Dla zainteresowanych.
2-0 dla kuny   :Evil:  
Słyszałem jak chodzila i na....a obok odstraszacza ultradzwiekowego.
Wyszedłem na balkon a ona akurat zeskoczyla z niego ale ciemno i nie widziałem, było tylko słychać.

----------


## dżordż5

A to peszek.

----------


## tomek1950

Sól, tylko sól może pomóc.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

2-3 dla mnie i dogrywki już nie będzie 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
chyba że były 2   :Evil:  ale raczej to samotniki   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Radykalnie ją ten teges?  :Lol:  
Gratuluję!
Nie pytam jak!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## dżordż5

A ja się zastanawiam,  jak?

----------


## mobutu

u nas w Afryce się sprawdza

----------


## cisza1

> Sól, tylko sól może pomóc.


jasne - niech zdycha w bolu!




dlaczego poprostu nie ustawic klatki z zarciem w srodku i zapadka?
pozniej wywiesc do lasu i po gipsie.

i sumienie czyste!

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Sól, tylko sól może pomóc.
> 
> 
> jasne - niech zdycha w bolu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cisza, ja żartowałem. Jest taka, oczywiście żartobliwa metoda łapania zająca. Da się złapać jak mu się na ogon posypie soli. 
W swojej "komturii" mam co jakiś czas kunę w budynkach gospodarczych. Zakłada tam gniazdo. Nie wchodzimy sobie w drogę. Czasami tylko "pokłóci" się z moją kotką, ale niegroźnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cisza1

hm... no tak...

ja mam fretke a to chyba bardzo podobne stworzenie...
fretki nie potrafia wydalac soli, to dla nich trucizna...

----------


## tomek1950

Nie wiedziałem o tej soli. 

Czasami na podwórko zajrzy jenot, lis albo jeleń. Do lasu jest 200 m. Latających ptaków nie zliczę. Z ciekawszych to kruki, czarny bocian, żurawie, różne drapieżnie w tym chyba bielik, na 100% nie jestem pewien, dudki, sójka i cała masa drobnicy.

----------


## vardo

Pułapka żywołowna do odłowu kotów, kun, tchórzy i borsuków











http://www.netgfx.nazwa.pl/inkubator...roducts_id=280

----------


## Miesz-KANIEC

Witam

Przeczytałem z uwagą cały ten wątek

Muszę się zgodzić z tymi, którym dokuczają kuny
Kto nie wydawał ciężo zarobionych pieniędzy na budowę domu, nigdy nie zrozumie, ile te kuny mogą zrobić złego   :ohmy:  

Mam już ich dość! tyle pogryzionej foli FWK, wszędzie odchody i wprawdzie jeszcze tam nie mieszkam, ale już mnie szlag trafia, .... szkoda gadać   :Evil:  


Wracam do tej SOLI. Niech mi "siwy z gosławic" wyjaśni jak dziecku:

dawałeś tym kunom jeść SÓL? jak to wystawiałeś? w miseczkach, na podstawkach od herbaty?
Ile to trwało, niż sie wyniosły?

Powiedz coś konkretnego, bo mnie już też nic nie działa, ani głośna muzyka, ani te piszczki - wyciąganie kasy od naiwnych! 
Teraz robie izolacje z wełny mineralnej i montuję gipsy, od tej chwili nie chcę tam mieć tych małych paskudztw

ODPISZ, proszę!!!

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam
> 
> Przeczytałem z uwagą cały ten wątek
> 
> Muszę się zgodzić z tymi, którym dokuczają kuny
> Kto nie wydawał ciężo zarobionych pieniędzy na budowę domu, nigdy nie zrozumie, ile te kuny mogą zrobić złego   
> 
> Mam już ich dość! tyle pogryzionej foli FWK, wszędzie odchody i wprawdzie jeszcze tam nie mieszkam, ale już mnie szlag trafia, .... szkoda gadać   
> 
> ...


O soli to ja pisałem w formie żartu.

----------


## Miesz-KANIEC

2-3 dla mnie i dogrywki już nie będzie 

chyba że były 2  ale raczej to samotniki 


Mnie już nic nie zdziwi, nawet gdyby pomagało okadzanie strychu

Ale,........ skąd ten wynik 2-3   ?
Napisz jak się pozbyłeś tych kun??

----------


## gogo5660

Mozna sie zaprzyjaznic... ludzie maja psy koty a ty bedziesz mial kune  :big grin:

----------


## Miesz-KANIEC

> Mozna sie zaprzyjaznic... ludzie maja psy koty a ty bedziesz mial kune


Dzięki, jesteś bardzo miły
Wiesz, że to niemożliwe, chyba, że potrafiłbyś mieszkać na zawsze ze słoniem w swoim mieszkaniu, a codziennie zniszczone meble, szafy, okna, drzwi, telewizor, krzesła, lodówka i co tam jeszcze masz, były by ci zupełnie obojętne, w końcu można sobie coś nowego codziennie kupić....
Ale cóż robić, trzeba żyć w zgodzie ze słonikiem kochanym, toż to zwierzę przecie ...

Każdy, kto chciałby mi - i nie tylko mi, jak widać - pomóc, będzie mile widziany oraz jego uwagi i rady.

----------


## gogo5660

Moze znasz kogos kto poluje i po prostu zwabic ja czyms i sam wiesz co... trzeba pogadac i ugadac...

----------


## gogo5660

Moze znasz kogos kto poluje i po prostu zwabic ja czyms i sam wiesz co... trzeba pogadac i ugadac...

----------


## gogo5660

Moze znasz kogos kto poluje i po prostu zwabic ja czyms i sam wiesz co... trzeba pogadac i ugadac...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Nie było nas... był las...
nie będzie nas.... hehe lasu też już nie będzie   :Wink2:  

...i to było by tyle.....   :big tongue:

----------


## tomek1950

> Nie było nas... był las...
> nie będzie nas.... hehe lasu też już nie będzie   
> 
> ...i to było by tyle.....


A chodzi nam chyba o to, by był...

----------


## k.kucza

Witam!

Jak przeczytałem Wasze posty to aż mnie zmroziło. Mam od kilku miesięcy
podobny problem. Nie potrafię pozbyc się kuny z poddasza. Mam duży ,nowy dom. Na poddasze prowadzi właz i można tam normalnie się poruszać.
Kuna najpierw buszowała na dachu. Próbowaliśmy łapać na pułapki i inne mniej humanitarne rzeczy. Myślałem że się w końcu wyniosła,ale dosłownie wczoraj w nocy obudził mnie straszny łomot na strychu i piszczenie (chyba młodych). Jak otworzyłem właz to się przestraszyłem. Wełna ocieplająca jest w wielu miejscach uszkodzona. Mam tego dość. Jestem w stanie tam się wczołgać i jej odgryżć łeb,ale zanim to nastąpi proszę o jakieś rady. Naprawde mam gdzieś ochronę tych zwierząt. Ona ingeruje w mój dorobek i naraża mnie na bardzo duże koszty. Prosze o pomoc, z góry dziękuję

----------


## Last Rico

Już to gdzieś proponowałem, ale powtórzę. Kup kilka dezodorantów im tańsze tym lepsze  :smile: 
i wtryśnij je głęboko w wełnę w różnych miejscach.  Zwierzęta tego nie znoszą !

----------


## Wojtek_68

Witam
Mam podobny problem czy. Czy moge uzyskać jakaś pomoc ? !!!!1
pozdrawiam

----------


## mobutu

> Witam!
> 
> Jak przeczytałem Wasze posty to aż mnie zmroziło. Mam od kilku miesięcy
> podobny problem. Nie potrafię pozbyc się kuny z poddasza. Mam duży ,nowy dom. Na poddasze prowadzi właz i można tam normalnie się poruszać.
> Kuna najpierw buszowała na dachu. Próbowaliśmy łapać na pułapki i inne mniej humanitarne rzeczy. Myślałem że się w końcu wyniosła,ale dosłownie wczoraj w nocy obudził mnie straszny łomot na strychu i piszczenie (chyba młodych). Jak otworzyłem właz to się przestraszyłem. Wełna ocieplająca jest w wielu miejscach uszkodzona. Mam tego dość. Jestem w stanie tam się wczołgać i jej odgryżć łeb,ale zanim to nastąpi proszę o jakieś rady. Naprawde mam gdzieś ochronę tych zwierząt. Ona ingeruje w mój dorobek i naraża mnie na bardzo duże koszty. Prosze o pomoc, z góry dziękuję


*
może polowanie z nagonką?*

np: garden party połączone z polowaniem na kunę - gościom powinno się spodować

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Witam.
Nie czytałem wątku bo nie dostawałem powiadomień   :Evil:  
Tym co proponują zaprzyjaźnić się z kuną poroponuję zaprzyjaźnić się ze złodziejem , ktory będzie im co tydzień kradł powiedzmy 200 zł i jeszcze możecie mu sponsorować obiad.
Kuna w dachu to bardzo poważny problem bo straty będą naprawdę duże. Ja na szczęście muszę tylko ściągnąć dachówkę i jakoś wymienić folię. Ale w środku mam już pomalowane płyty i gdybym musiał je teraz zrywać   :Evil:  
 Kuny nie wygonimy, chyba że będziemy mieszkać na strychu 24 h/dobę. Radio na maxa  nie działa i te odstraszacze ultradzwiękowe też nie. A kuna moim zdaniem to tylko sr. i le.. Ja wyniosłem ze strychu 2 wiadra 10 litrowe jej odchodów a ile jest w wełnie pomiędzy plytą a dachówką to nawet nie myślę.
Miałem to szczęście że znajomy też miał kunę i powiedział mi jak sobie z nią poradził. A on miał to szczęście że jego pies wyczuwał ją i poprostu budził go w nocy. Kupił pułapkę na szczury i założył na przynętę słoninę. Już drugiej nocy kuna się skusiła tylko że ta pułapka jest za słaba i jej nie utrzymała. Następnej nocy pies go obudził i on widząc kune na gąsiorach przycelował ją z wiatrowki ale nie trafił. Kuna wiała i nawet nie wyobrażacie sobie co one potrafią. Kolejnej nocy znowu pies go obudził i znowu ją przycelował ale tym razem trafił. Kuna zwiała ale już nie tak jak poprzednio tylko spadła z dachu i uciekła.
W mojej pułapce słonina stała 2-3 tygodnie i nic się nie działo. Potrafiła nawet na.... obok i nic. Straciłem już nadzieje i obok pułapki postawiłem max. radio i czujniki ruchu aby zapaliły światło. Przygotowałem się do zatykania wszystkich możliwych dziur (kuna potrafi wejść przez szczeline 5 cm) i tu niespodzianka, kuna w pułapce   :big grin:   dziury i tak zatykam w obawie przed następną. 
A ta pułapka na zdjęciu wyżej to może bardziej humanitarna ale przynęta już nie. Bo żeby kuna tam wlazła musimy dać jej smakołyk i jedyne co widzę to albo gołębia albo kurę. Wtedy kuna wejdzie aby wyssać im krew i już nie wyjdzie. Ale i tak coś musi stracić życie.

----------

> ...Następnej nocy pies go obudził i on widząc kune na gąsiorach przycelował ją z wiatrowki ale nie trafił. Kuna wiała i nawet nie wyobrażacie sobie co one potrafią...


skacze niczym wiewiórka ... z dachu odbija sie mocno i szybuje jak ptak ...
niesamowity widok jak w momencie skoczy na taka oległośc - ze pies nie ma szans jej dojśc ...

----------


## emiliana

Mój Boże. dyskusja jak tralala. Kupcie sobie poprostu odstraszacze myszy , szczurów, kun i innych gryzoni. Wejźcie na  Alegro- ogród-zwięrzeta - pozostałe. Odstraszaczy do wyboru do koloru , po różnych cenach i różnym zasiegu , od 100 m2 do prawoie 500 m2. To działa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## siwy z gosławic

emiliana to ja Ci odsprzedam swój odstraszacz za połowe ceny tylko 30 zł plus koszty przesyłki.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> Mój Boże. dyskusja jak tralala. Kupcie sobie poprostu odstraszacze myszy , szczurów, kun i innych gryzoni. Wejźcie na  Alegro- ogród-zwięrzeta - pozostałe. Odstraszaczy do wyboru do koloru , po różnych cenach i różnym zasiegu , od 100 m2 do prawoie 500 m2. To działa. 
> Pozdrawiam


Owszem, działa, nawet pozytywnie na kieszeń sprzedającego. Tylko niczego nie odstrasza. Sąsiad wetknął toto w kreci kopiec. Leżało po pół godzinie  :big grin:  - przyszedł i wywalił (kret, nie sąsiad) Sąsiad wywalił później.

----------


## emiliana

To ja nie wiem jaki sobie kupiłeś. U mnie były myszy,  i kunę też miałam.  Teraz jest spokój nie ma żadnych oznak myszy . jak przyjeżdżałam do domu do wszędzie były oznaki spacerowania myszy ( odchody) . Zresztą nawet przy mnie biegały sobie po pokoju. teraz jest spokój. Co do kretów to nie wiem czy odstraszacz na nie działa, ale na gryzonie typu myszy , szczury kuny to tak. U mnie sobie poszły.

----------


## Przychodzień

Witam.
Znam skuteczny sposób na pozbycie się kuny z budynku na zawsze i nie jest to
jej zabicie.Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu em
Antoni Przychodzień

----------


## szklanka literatka

> Witam.
> Znam skuteczny sposób na pozbycie się kuny z budynku na zawsze i nie jest to
> jej zabicie.Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu em
> Antoni Przychodzień


Jeśli znasz sposob, to podaj na forum - po to ten wątek.
Chyba, że...
Handlujesz żywolapkami?
 :Roll:

----------


## Przychodzień

Ponieważ mogłoby to być uznane za reklamę nie podam szczegółów a dla zainteresowanych 600 152 394

----------


## szklanka literatka

> Ponieważ mogłoby to być uznane za reklamę


To nie fair.
Jeśli to jest coś darmowego to pisz.
A jeśli ogladszasz swoje uslugi, to moze skieruj kroki do dzialu z ogloszeniami. Tam można - a nawet trzeba - podawać szczegoly ofert.

----------


## kraktom

> To ja nie wiem jaki sobie kupiłeś. U mnie były myszy,  i kunę też miałam.  Teraz jest spokój nie ma żadnych oznak myszy . jak przyjeżdżałam do domu do wszędzie były oznaki spacerowania myszy ( odchody) . Zresztą nawet przy mnie biegały sobie po pokoju. teraz jest spokój. Co do kretów to nie wiem czy odstraszacz na nie działa, ale na gryzonie typu myszy , szczury kuny to tak. U mnie sobie poszły.


W nowym domu mieszkamy od czerwca b.r. Lekki strop z płyt GK na ruszcie, nad nim (wyżej o jakieś 14 cm) folia i 20 cm wełny dalej część zakryta podłogą z płyt OSB. Po poddaszu da się chodzić, dach niedocieplony tylko folia wiatroszczelna i dachówki ceramiczne. Od paru tygodni słyszę jak coś chodzi po płytach. Mało tego dwa razy włączył nam się bez powodu alarm aż pewnej nocy zauważyłem jak czujka "sama" się włącza a blisko niej słychać jakąś szarpaninę. Myślałem, że to myszy i rozłożyłem trutki (w rękawicach gumowych) ale ani jedna trutka nie jest nawet ruszona. Kupiłem więc odstraszacz na allegro który pokrywa podobno 100m2 i wstawiłem do tej przestrzeni pomiędzy płytami a folią. Też nic. Nocami słyszałem te żyjątka w różnych miejscach stropu na raz a więc nie jest ich jedno ale więcej. Pracując w nocy zauważyłem, że regularnie ok. 1-2 zapala się aktywowana ruchem lampa na tarasie ale nic nie zauważyłem (kota, itp). Stąd moje przypuszczenie, że to Kuna. Nie znalazłem na razie żadnych odchodów, nie czuję żadnego nieprzyjemnego zapachu. Aha wystawiłem dwie łapki na myszy ale też nic się nie złapało. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że jak na myszy to za głośne te "kroki". Na poddasze od zewnątrz ciężko wejść chyba że przez rynny i dachówkę. Czy kuny chodzą po pionowych rurach PCV? Boję się o przewody i izolowane rury wentylacji oraz DGP. Nie mam za bardzo dostępu do tej przestrzeni pod folią, jedynie miejscami. Jak się pozbyć intruza? Nie nie chcę się z nim zaprzyjaźniać bo do kabli już się dobierał i w końcu gdzieś mi zrobi zwarcie... Ultradźwięki nie działają. A może są takie które działają tylko mój nawala... Proszę o pilną poradę.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kraktom

> Już to gdzieś proponowałem, ale powtórzę. Kup kilka dezodorantów im tańsze tym lepsze 
> i wtryśnij je głęboko w wełnę w różnych miejscach.  Zwierzęta tego nie znoszą !



Witam. A jak gęsto pryskać? Co ile wystarczy aby się wyniosły? Na ile wystarcza tzn. jak często powtarzać opryski...

Pozdrawiam
TK

----------


## kraktom

> Witam
> Mam podobny problem czy. Czy moge uzyskać jakaś pomoc ? !!!!1
> pozdrawiam


Witam i jak sobie poradziłeś? Mogę prosić o podpowiedź?
TK

----------


## kraktom

> To ja nie wiem jaki sobie kupiłeś. U mnie były myszy,  i kunę też miałam.  Teraz jest spokój nie ma żadnych oznak myszy . jak przyjeżdżałam do domu do wszędzie były oznaki spacerowania myszy ( odchody) . Zresztą nawet przy mnie biegały sobie po pokoju. teraz jest spokój. Co do kretów to nie wiem czy odstraszacz na nie działa, ale na gryzonie typu myszy , szczury kuny to tak. U mnie sobie poszły.


Błagam o namiar na ten odstraszacz  :smile:  Póki mi jakieś żyjątko nie wyżarło przewodów... (a może już wyżarło...).

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kraktom

> Witam.
> Znam skuteczny sposób na pozbycie się kuny z budynku na zawsze i nie jest to
> jej zabicie.Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu em
> Antoni Przychodzień


Witam
Proszę o poradę. Jak się jej pozbyć? Mieszkamy w nowym domu od miesiąca i coś grasuje nam po lekkim stropie, prawdopodobnie kuna. Proszę o informację jak skutecznie ją wyprosić. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Przychodzień

Witam.
Proszę o bezpośredni kontakt na 600 152 394 lub [email protected]
Ukłony.Antoni Przychodzień

----------


## DPS

Nie jestem pewna, czy to dobry pomysł, ale... Jamniki to psy - norowce, rozkopują nory i zawzięcie polują na gryzonie i drobne zwierzęta w nich mieszkające. Może po strychu też by polował?   :Roll:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Daruj sobie ten odstraszacz bo mój stoi  nonstop i przylazła druga. 
Na strychu rozłożyłem wszystkie ciuchy robocze i zacząłem słuchać muzyki bardzo głośno (płyty na calym poddaszu trzęsą się) Wiem że się wyniosła i jedyne co jeszcze zostało mi do zabezpieczenia to podwoję wróblówkę bo ona chyba tamtędy wchodzi.

A jedyny skuteczny sposób to tak jak pisałem wcześniej, złapać i po kłopocie.

----------


## kraktom

> Daruj sobie ten odstraszacz bo mój stoi  nonstop i przylazła druga. 
> Na strychu rozłożyłem wszystkie ciuchy robocze i zacząłem słuchać muzyki bardzo głośno (płyty na calym poddaszu trzęsą się) Wiem że się wyniosła i jedyne co jeszcze zostało mi do zabezpieczenia to podwoję wróblówkę bo ona chyba tamtędy wchodzi.
> 
> A jedyny skuteczny sposób to tak jak pisałem wcześniej, złapać i po kłopocie.


Kurcze pocieszyłeś mnie  :sad:  A jaką masz wróblownicę? Jak wogóle rozpoznać, że to Kuna? Nie widzę, żadnych odchodów, jedynie te stuki na płytach. Ale też nie taki hałas, że spać nie można, po prostu szuranie, stuki, itp. Ostatnio na masce samochodu znalazłem trop taki jak koci. Sęk w tym, że dużo wkoło kotów i nie wiadomo czy to była kuna czy kot. No i na razie nie zauważyłem żadnych strat poza dwoma uruchomieniami alarmu bo coś szarpało za kabel od czujki... Jak pogrzebałem przy tym kablu to przestało widocznie zapach je odstraszył.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## BungoI

> To ja nie wiem jaki sobie kupiłeś. U mnie były myszy,  i kunę też miałam.  Teraz jest spokój nie ma żadnych oznak myszy . jak przyjeżdżałam do domu do wszędzie były oznaki spacerowania myszy ( odchody) . Zresztą nawet przy mnie biegały sobie po pokoju. teraz jest spokój. Co do kretów to nie wiem czy odstraszacz na nie działa, ale na gryzonie typu myszy , szczury kuny to tak. U mnie sobie poszły.


Po pierwsze kuna nie jest gryzoniem tylko drapieżnikiem.
Nie sądzę żeby zadziałał odstraszacz przeznaczony dla gryzoni. Natomiast jeżeli wyniosły się gryzonie to kuna stwierdziła, że nie ma co jeść *więc trzeba zmienić miejsce zamieszkania*. 
Inny schemat: wypleniła gryzonie i stwierdziła, że nie ma co jeść *więc trzeba zmienić miejsce zamieszkania*.

*Kraktom* - zastanów się czy banda gryzoni nie zrobi więcej szkód niż kot czy jakiś łasicowaty, który je przepędzi a potem pewnie się wyniesie gdzie indziej...

----------


## hackenbush

> *Kraktom* - zastanów się czy banda gryzoni nie zrobi więcej szkód niż kot czy jakiś łasicowaty, który je przepędzi a potem pewnie się wyniesie gdzie indziej...


Nie sądzę aby gryzonie rozwaliły folię dachową i poniszczyły izolację tak, jak kuna.
Ja sam nie wiem, jaki jest stan zniszczeń mojego dachu przez tego szkodnika.


-- Paweł

----------


## siwy z gosławic

A no zniszczenia są takie że jakieś 20% wydam więcej na ogrzewanie  a naprawa przesunęła się dopiero na wiosnę.

----------


## dreju

Polecam pułapki żywołapne adres firmy jest na forum bardzo skuteczne,przynęta jajko i dużo cierpliwości zapewniam że się złapie u mnie złapały się 2.

----------


## waldibmw

TYLKO DYNAMIT!!! lub NAPALM!!!

----------


## Przychodzień

Przeczytałem opowieści o kunach i ponieważ zajmuję się zawodowo zabezpieczaniem budynkow przed kunami od prawie 14 lat stwierdzam, że wiedza na ich temat to same legendy np
-kot ochroni - kunie wystarcza kilka sekund żeby upolowac kota,
-ultradźwięki nie dzialają- działają tylko trzeba wiedzieć jakiej mają być częstotliwości,
-podwójna wróblówka- kuna przegryza stal jak my kawałek chleba,
-glośna muzyka odstraszy- należy dołożyć pół litra i zagrychę 
-dezodoranty- wietrzeją i nie da się popsikać do wszystkich otworów
-odstraszacz założony na strychu nie jest skuteczny- przecież do kuny nic nie dociera bo ultradźwięki są wytłumiane przez folię i wełnę - to tak jakby w celach antykoncepcyjnych połykać prezerwatywy
-itd, itp
pełne informacje 600 152 394
Antoni Przychodzień
Ukłony

----------

ciekawe info o kunach ...
interesuje mnie tez "zabijaczka ślimaków"

http://wiadomosci.ox.pl/wiadomosc,44...szczanina.html

mozesz podać na jak duzym obszarze jest skuteczna i cene ?

----------


## adam153

Mam ten sam problem. Coś łazi mi pomiędzy wełną a folią. Folia jest już w kilku miejscach przedziurawiona. W wełnie zostały porobione korytarze i trzeba będzie ją zdejmować i przeglądać straty. Założyłem stalową pułapkę i nic. Tzn. jedynym sukcesem była myszka. Jako przynętę najpierw położyłem plasterek szynki, który znikł. Założyłem więc paróweczkę i owinąłem recepturką i wpadła myszka. Na kunę lub tchórza to nie działa. Może podłożę jajeczko... zobaczymy czy to coś da. Czy jest jakaś trutka na te zwierzaki? Sądząc po odchodach to nie jest raczej szczur więc trutka na szczury chyba odpada...

----------


## Majka

aha. Zje trutkę i sobie umrze, gdzieś schowana  :Roll:

----------


## Haynauer

a może oswoić, zaprzyjaźnić się, dla dzieci przyjaciel "jak znalazł"...   :smile:

----------


## Jedrek-Jedrek

> a może oswoić, zaprzyjaźnić się, dla dzieci przyjaciel "jak znalazł"...



I co może później kojec buda i ciepła strawa co dnia a ona sie odwdzięczy dozorowaniem obejścia i szczekaniem na przechodniów???

----------


## kret.las

> Masz Kunę. Gratuluję!
> Problem myszy, szczurów, karaluchów itp. szkodników Ci nie grozi. Ona się nimi zajmnie. Poza tym Kuna za przeproszeniem " nie sra tam gdzie je" tzn. nie będzie zagryzać Twoich kur tylko sąsiada. U mnie kiedyś były Tchóże, bardzo miłe i ciekawe zwierzątka, tylko czasem trochę w nocy hałasowały


Może i nie sra ale NAŚCIĄGA PADLINY do chaty i smrud będzie niemiłosierny!!

----------


## lukol-bis

Miałem kiedys (chyba) takie zwierzątko w domu. Mieszkało w oddzielonej przestrzeni strychu użytkowego.... i w niczym nie przeszkadzało.... tylko ta świadomosć dzikiego lokatora trochę irytowała. Jak wporowadziła sie do obejścia bulterrierka, problem sam zniknął, ale nie jestem do końca pewien, czy w kazdym, tego typu, przypadku rozwiązaniem jest bulterrier?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kris59

Mam a raczej miałem kunę na poddaszu. Pozbyłem się jej w momencie uruchomienia urządzenia, które kupiłem na Allegro. Emituje ono dźwięk o częstotliwości, która dla kun, myszy,szczurów jest nie do zniesienia. Wyniosła się i myślę,że na dobre. Polecam to działa. Są tez w sprzedaży trutki w postaci takiej pasty. Próbowałem, początkowo znikała, potem zaczęła zostawać co świadczyło o tym, że kuna ma juz dość. Ale bardziej polegam na urządzeniu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## krzycha16a

http://forum.muratordom.pl/lasica-ku...highlight=kuna

----------


## adam_mk

Kuna to świetna kuracja odchudzająca!
"Pacjent" nią przejęty chudnie "w oczach!".
To bardzo zmyślne zwierzątko i w tej walce zwykle każdy pojedynek ONA wygrywa!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Sposoby na kunę:
Pokochać!
Ignorować ją i cierpieć patrząc na straty.
Polować z mordem w duszy (świetnie odchudza!).
Wypłaszać (ultradźwięki itp.)

Było parę takich tematów! Poczytaj, bo jest co!
Wyobraź sobie siebie w tej walce!  :Lol:  

A potem wybór metody!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Strzelby, trąbki, napalm ktoś proponował....  :Roll:  

Fajna imprezka!
Można się załapać? Kiedyś nieźle strzelałem. Więcej jak ze 20m2 dachu nie odstrzelę!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## velours

u mnie też jest kuna w dachu, nie wiem jakie szkody poczyniła, ale w nocy ją słychać jak drapie.... coś się turla... masakra!

w jednym z pokoi mam płyty gipsowe źle położone i tam szczeliny pękają, przez jedną ze szczelin czuć ooobrzydliwy zapach (nasikała tam gdzieś?)
mam zamiar te płyty zrywać i dać nowe anyway....

mam kota, czytałem, że kuny się kotów nie boją - ale dzisiaj właśnie byłem świadkiem jak kuna i kot się spotkały... kuna uciekła, kot (młody i szybki) za nią, ale mu uciekła... więc może jednak koty (kilka kotów?) dałyby jej radę?

jutro kupuję pułapkę żywołowną, gdzie ją najlepiej rozstawić (na ziemi?) co do niej wsadzić żeby skusić kunę? Na ten czas zamknę kota w domu żeby tam nie wlazł  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Opisuj wyniki rund!
You're next!
 :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Najlepiej żywego gołębia    :big grin:

----------


## velours

a hmm... a gołąb nie ucieknie z niej?  :wink: 

myslałem, zeby tam dać zdechłą mysz... kot przynosi  :wink:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Na padlinę będzie ciężko. Jak kuna bratu zagryzała gołębie to tylko krew z nich wysysała i muszą być żywe.

----------


## velours

nie chce się łajza złapać... z drugiej strony już 3 dni (od kiedy mam pułapkę) jej nie słyszałem w dachu - dziwne..

w jednym z pokoi śmierdzi padliną przez szczeliny w płytach gipsowych - do zdjęcia i aż sie boję co tam zobaczę :/

----------


## hackenbush

> jutro kupuję pułapkę żywołowną, gdzie ją najlepiej rozstawić (na ziemi?) co do niej wsadzić żeby skusić kunę? Na ten czas zamknę kota w domu żeby tam nie wlazł 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Podobno jajko jest dobrą przynętą - pisz czy Ci się udało, bo ja w tym tygodniu  zamawiam pułapkę.
Sam nie wiem, co będę musiał zrobić, żeby usunąć straty - porozwalała mi folię dachową a w wełnie porobiła kanały. Rozciąłem dzisiaj folię i znalazłem jakies psujące się ścierwo - pewnie zrobiła sobie spiżarnię. 
Znacie kogoś w okolicach Krakowa, kto potrafi naprawić dach po kunie ?

-- Paweł

----------


## chocolaterie

Wiem, że nie jest to pierwszy topic o tej tematyce ale nigdzie nie znalazłam odpowiedzi. *Jak się pozbyć kuny?* 
Siedzi to dziadostwo od jesieni na strychu niestety na wsi. Pogryzło kable a czytając wątki to strach myśleć co będzie dalej! Dlatego chcę się tego pozbyć szybko póki nie ma młodych (przynajmniej mam taką nadzieję żę nie ma). HELP!!

----------


## Trociu

Czy stwierdzenie, że nie znalazłeś odpowiedzi znaczy, że w wątkach na forum nic nie ma?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kuna-na-p...highlight=kuna
http://forum.muratordom.pl/kuny-lub-...highlight=kuna
http://forum.muratordom.pl/kuna-domo...highlight=kuna
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lasica-ni...highlight=kuna

Popatrz. Może coś ominąłeś

Ale z tego co pamiętam w jednym z wątków, to ludzie chcieliby mieć kuny na strychu  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

> Wiem, że nie jest to pierwszy topic o tej tematyce ale nigdzie nie znalazłam odpowiedzi. *Jak się pozbyć kuny?* 
> Siedzi to dziadostwo od jesieni na strychu niestety na wsi. Pogryzło kable a czytając wątki to strach myśleć co będzie dalej! Dlatego chcę się tego pozbyć szybko póki nie ma młodych (przynajmniej mam taką nadzieję żę nie ma). HELP!!


Kuna to bardzo mile zwierzatko. Najwyzej troche halasuje nocami, ale za to golebie przegania. Sprobuj sie zaprzyjaznic...

----------


## DanielJakubiec

Witam.
Czytam i oczom nie wierzę. Ja mam ten sam problem. Nie słyszę co prawda żadnego chodzenia czy gryzienia tylko ona do mnie gada!) W nocy kiedy ja lub moja żona obraca się na łóżku to to coś gdera. Jakby na wskutek naszych odgłosów wystraszyła się i reagowała głosem. 
Wpierw uszczelniłem potencjalne wejścia pianką i był spokój przez 3 dni, już się cieszyłem że problem z głowy jak odezwała sie znowu. Kupiłem urządzenie na allegro za 150 zeta, niestety mimo iż jest włączone do teraz, nie skutkuje.
Następnie kupiłem psa, rasowego wilka z rodowodem ale muszę czekać aż urośnie.
Potem kupiłem trutki Włoskiej produkcji, zniknęły dwa opakowania, ale się cieszyłem. Czekałem na efekt który miał nadejść za 4 do 8 dni, nie nadszedł. Teraz zamówiłem amplituner o mocy 100 watt i kolumny, wydałem 1500 zeta. Od jutra robie dyskotekę. Tyle że nie wiem jaki będzie efekt.
Suma sumarum wydałem już łącznie z psem prawie 3000 zeta. Nie liczę na razie strat ale też na pewno pójdą w tysiące więc niech nikt mi nie mówi że to ścierwo   jest pod ochroną bo spytam gdzie moja ochrona? Jeśli ten stan będzie trwał dłużej to popadnę w załamanie nerwowe i nie wiadomo jak się to skończy.    
Pozdrawiam obrońców zwierząt. 
A tak na koniec to dowiedziałem się że to problem lokalny i dotyczy naszego regionu. Jak zapytacie na pomorzu o to zwierze to nikt nie będzie wiedział o co chodzi.

----------


## adam_mk

"to ścierwo jest pod ochroną bo spytam gdzie moja ochrona?"
Pisali o sposobie skutecznym - pokochać!  :cry:  
Możesz sobie ulżyć w "psychiatryku" czynnym 24 godziny na dobę...
A Twoja ochrona? ZUS zapewnia refundację leczenia w zakładzie dla bardzo, bardzo nerwowo chorych...
 :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Karpatka

Witam, mieliśmy tego niechcianego lokatora wiosną. Raz nawet bezczelny typ nam się pokazał na podwórku!  :Mad:  Właziła na dach po rynnie i namiętnie niszczyła folię. W czasie porządków pod stertami drewna na podwórzu znajdowałam smętne resztki gniazd i dokładnie wylizane skorupki jaj. Mamy psa (yorka), ale nie wykazywał zainteresowania. W akcie desperacji sprowadziliśmy człeka, który pojawił się tu na forum (z Bielska). Założył na całym dachu odstraszacze, kazał to i owo uszczelnić. Póki co,nie zapeszam!, jest spokój. Mamy nawet jedno gniazdo w otworze na drzwi, które totalnie jest odsłonięte. Skrzydlaci lokatorzy jeszcze żyją.

----------


## DanielJakubiec

> "to ścierwo jest pod ochroną bo spytam gdzie moja ochrona?"
> Pisali o sposobie skutecznym - pokochać!  
> Możesz sobie ulżyć w "psychiatryku" czynnym 24 godziny na dobę...
> A Twoja ochrona? ZUS zapewnia refundację leczenia w zakładzie dla bardzo, bardzo nerwowo chorych...
>  
> Adam M.


Witam Panie Adamie.
Jeśli sądzi Pan iż można pokochać szkodnika mieszkającego za 12 mm ścianką z kartonu, niszczącego dorobek Pańskiego życia to Pan powinien skorzystać z leczenia psychiatrycznego.
A jeśli jeszcze do tego myśli Pan, że Zakład Ubezpieczeń Społecznych zapłaci za Pańskie leczenie to powinien Pan zmienić lekarza ponieważ obecny na pewno nie powiedział Panu całej prawdy o stanie Pańskiego zdrowia.
Pozdrawiam Jakubiec Daniel.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Poczytaj CO masz pod nikiem!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ZASTOSUJ!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
POZNAJ to forum, poczytaj, zorientuj się jakie tu są działy...

POTEM sobie kogoś rugnij!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

O kunach było ze 100 razy!
Opisano 1001 sposobów strzelenia jej kopa!
Wniosek jeden! - jak ma być problem rozwiązany dobrze i JUŻ - to spalić chałupę!
WTEDY kuna nie wróci!  :Lol:  

Jak, Ty , geniuszu, sobie myślisz?
NIKT nie próbował być "dobry" w wypłaszaniu swojej kuny?
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## hackenbush

Ja słyszałem o takim środku http://zwalczaj.pl/product_info.php?products_id=120

----------


## DanielJakubiec

Ja zużyłem 3 opakowania, po prostu znikły i nic. Kuna ma się dobrze.

----------


## adam_mk

Można spróbować uprzykrzyć jej życie potężną trąbą na ultradźwięki.
Dobrze jest połączyć ją z jaką czujką ruchu.
Robota wyjątkowo upierdliwa i wcale nie tania!
Czujek kilka i w takich miejscach, gdzie bywa. Trąb też kilka. Tylko to muszą być takie kilkuwatowe. Żeby samym dźwiękiem wymiatało ją ze strychu. Zabaweczki na bateryjkę odpadają.
Te trąby pracują jak latarka. Tam gra gdzie skierowana. To ultradżwięki!
Można dodać jaki reflektor też załączany z czujek. Albo lampę strobo...
Adam M.

Albo poczytać Karola Maya i wiatrówkę jaką kupić, buty na gumie....

Kuna zapewnia sporo ruchu i rozwija horyzonty...
 :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> LUDZIE!!!!
> 1. Taż to pod ścisłą ochroną.
> 2. To łapie myszy i szczury!!!!!! Same korzyści!!!!


taaa....mi na "korzyść" wpierd....
wełnę z dachu 
a.. z auta tapicerkę i kable

----------


## EWAR

> A tak na koniec to dowiedziałem się że to problem lokalny i dotyczy naszego regionu. Jak zapytacie na pomorzu o to zwierze to nikt nie będzie wiedział o co chodzi.


Otóż ja jestem z Pomorza Zachodniego i tu też znamy kuny. Moja na szczęście sama się wyniosła może z powodu psa, a może dlatego, że zamontowaliśmy podbitkę a może to była ta rozjechana na środku naszej ulicy. 
Pytanie moje natomiast brzmi: Czy ktoś próbował uzyskać odszkodowanie od ubezpieczyciela za szkody spowodowane działalnością tegoż zwierza?

Pozdrawiam
EwaR

----------


## bartol

Wszytkim zainteresowanym chciałbym przekazać sposób w jaki udało mi się przegonić to paskudztwo, które narobiło mi tak dużych szkód w izolacji dachu. Mianowicie zamontowałem tzw. pasterza elektrycznego , koszt ok . 150 zł , i rozwinąłem drut w miejscach, w których wchodziła. 
Dwa razy osobiście widziałem jak się nadziała, tak ją popieściło, że porobiła się do rynny  :smile: . Oczywiście założyłem zaraz podbitkę. Do dziś nie zauważyłem śladów jej powrotu, a minęło już ponad pół roku. 
Sposob sprawdzony już na dwóch budynkach.

----------


## DanielJakubiec

Witam. Ja mam ubezpieczone dosłownie wszystko, i to na wszelki wypadek w dwóch różnych firmach ubezpieczeniowych.
Jeśli spadnie na mnie ufo, będzie trzęsienie ziemi lub wystąpi morze mimo że mieszkam w górach to wypłacą ale za kunę nie.
Ciekawe dla czego? Chyba nie dla tego że te wszystkie kataklizmy są mniej realne od tego zwierza?
Jak na razie walka z kuną kosztowała mnie 5 tyś.
Teraz ocieplam dom choć miałem robić to jesienią. Niestety muszę uszczelnić miejsca pomiędzy podbitką a ścianą aby wykluczyć możliwość wejścia tą drogą.
Pies dorasta, już mieszka sam na zewnątrz, w budzie. Mam nadzieję że jak będzie duży to może ją odgoni.
Wiem że brzmi to smutno ale taka jest rzeczywistość.

----------


## marcelin

Mój strych kuna odwiedzała zawsze nocami, na dzień gdzieś się wynosiła, sąsiad kilka razy widział ją wdrapującą się po murze.Przestała przychodzić po założeniu szczelnej podbitki, po prostu nie miała którędy dostać się na strych, poza tym po założeniu podbitki przestały się tak obficie gnieździć ptaki na których pisklęta polowała.

----------


## espoo

> nie chce się łajza złapać... z drugiej strony już 3 dni (od kiedy mam pułapkę) jej nie słyszałem w dachu - dziwne..
> 
> w jednym z pokoi śmierdzi padliną przez szczeliny w płytach gipsowych - do zdjęcia i aż sie boję co tam zobaczę :/


Miałem to samo. Padliną śmierdziało mi na całym poddaszu ale znalazłem w końcu humanitarny sposób na pozbycie się tego szkodnika.

Może to uznacie za szamański przepis ale przynajmniej na razie jest skuteczny: spalona sierść psa + kulki na mole. Nadpaloną sierść porozrzucałem razem z kulkami na mole na strychu - polecam - od 3 tygodni nie mam kuny. Próbowałem już tylu sposobów i ten wydaje się na razie najlepszy.

----------


## tapken1

a w sklepacj ZOO sprzedaja kuny, i to nietanio........kto je kupi na własne utrapienie......mimo że są\takie słodziutkie....

----------


## grzesiek258

Witam

Gdzie można kupić kulki na mole i jaka jest cena?

----------


## czechk

witam wszystkich i od razu przechodze do tematu.
 Mam problem od jakiegos miesiaca  z odglosami dochodzacymi ze sciany!

Mieszkam w domku z trzema mieszkaniami. Od Jakiegos miesiaca w nocy pomiedzy 1:00 a 4:00 slysze chrobotanie dochodzace ze sciany. Zlokalizowalem to dosc dokladnie i slychac dokladnie za kaloryferem. Mam tam cos jakby plyte drewniana (pewnie jakas sklejka) i gdy sie w to reka klepie slychac ze tam jest wolna przestrzen. 
  Po analalizch odglosu podejrzewam kune lub lasice (to chyba skrobanie pazurami i lekkie uderzanie, -mysz by pewnie tylko zebami drapala) bo dosc glosne te odglosy.
Powiadomilem o tym wlasciciela mieszkania, a on mnie wysmial!  :Evil:  
Wczoraj o 1:30 nawet nagralem te odglosy na komorke i jest czarno na bialym. 
Powoli sie zaczynam denerwowac bo to wszystko w sypialni, w ktorej tez spi male dziecko i boje sie ze wskrobie sie kiedys do srodka.
Nie wiem jak to stamtad wykurzyc, i sie na wieki pozbyc.
Wale za kazdym razem w sciane, bo wiem ze te rozne stwory nie lubia halasu.. ale na razie bez rezultatu.. 
Pod ochrona ta bestia tez jest.. i gdybym urzyl innych srodkow i pozbawil ja zycia moglbym miec problemy.. i niemily zypych w scianie  :ohmy:  
Pomocy! Czym sie tego pozbyc! I co to w ogole moze byc - kuna, szczur czy jeszcze cos innego.. bo chyba nie duchy...

----------


## coulignon

Posłuchaj tej piosenki, tam są opisane różne zwierzaki - może któryś podpasuje  :big grin:   :big grin:  http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=lii-Fvi_MTk

----------


## czechk

coulignon
zwierzyniec byl tam wielki .. niestety nic tam podobnego nie znalazlem..
ale dzieki za kreatywne podejscie do sprawy  :big grin:

----------


## maly789

mysza .wywiertaj dziurę i wsyp trutkę.(trutki są takie że myszka wyschnie i nic nie śmierdzi)

----------

kuna domowa żywi się przeważnie drobiem, zarówno młodym, jak i starym, drobnym ptactwem i jajami, ale jej podstawowe jadło stanowią myszy i szczury; zjada także owoce
w osiedlach ludzkich skutecznie łowią szczury, pełniąc tym samym pożyteczną role
wiedzie skryty, nocny tryb życia ...

sposób na kune - kup psa ...

----------


## adam_mk

" kup psa ..."

Taaak!
Szczekliwego! Ratlerki są najlepsze!
NIKT już nie pośpi!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Puszkę pianki se kup! Wiertło! Wkrętarkę jaką dopożycz i napchaj tej pianki, to gość (jaki by nie był) długo tam sobie miejsca nie znajdzie a i termoizolacja za kaloryferem - fajna sprawa!
Jak coś zacznie skrobać gdzieś obok, to postaw se tam krzyżyk a potem (jak otworzą markety) ponów procedurę!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Nie wiem jak to stamtad wykurzyc, i sie na wieki pozbyc. "

Trzeba mieć nerwy ze stali, giwerę i sokole oko.
Sposób na kunę : pokochać!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Jest tu o tym wątek! 
Poczytaj!
Masz fajnie, bo są szanse, że na nią miejsca braknie po n-tym powtórzeniu proponowanej procedury....
Nie będzie miała gdzie włazić!
A dodatkowo poprawiasz sobie współczynniki i obniżasz zużycie paliwa...
Same pozytywy!

A wyobraź sobie, że to w wełnie nad folią i pod dachówką....  :Roll:  

A jak już masz giwerę i nic, to tylko sobie w łeb palnąć! (lub pokochać!) 
Adam M.

----------


## czechk

jednego sie tylko troszke boje..
ze po strzyknieciu pianki, wypchnie mi plyte.. 
nie jestem budowlancem a laikiem w tych sprawach. Pianka po wstrzyknieciu sie rozpreza (rosnie) i zastyga... czy nie?
a druga sprawa co mnie niepokoi, to czy ta pianka przypadkiem nie jest slodka   :Confused:   i czy jej nie zasmakuje..?

----------

sa pianki niskoprężne /inna sprawa ze trzeba dawkowac "z czuciem"/
ale 
o ile mokra pianka moze spaskudzic futro kunie i w jakims sensie obrzydzac zycie 
tak sucha pianka nie stanowi dla kuny zadnej przeszkody - jeśc jej nie musi - wystarczy ze wydrapie ...

----------


## adam_mk

Czyli - problem nierozwiązywalny.  :ohmy:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zostaje - pokochać!
Tyż fajnie. Tanio.
Adam M.

----------


## Cinek23

> A wyobraź sobie, że to w wełnie nad folią i pod dachówką....



No właśnie, mnie coś takiego spotkało i jak narazie wynik około 3:0 dla kuny. Naprawdę jest ciężko i przez święta i nowy rok dałem sobie spokój z walką, ale niedługo trzeba będzie na nowo stanąć w szranki. Tym razem zaatakuję ją prądem  :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

Poza "elektrycznego pastucha" nie wychodź!!!

Zazwyczaj to Ty dach oglądasz - suchy! Bywa i to często - mokry.
Uwierz! To bardzo mało dobry pomysł!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Poszukaj tu na forum wątku o kunach. Kilka było!
Pij nerwosol, popychaj go relanium, czytaj i najlepiej - pokochaj!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Albo NAPRAWDĘ weź się za ten problem!
Adam M.

----------


## Cinek23

Spoko spoko.
Dachu pod prąd nie będę podłączał tylko zrobię "zasieki" w miejscu gdzie wchodzi po słupie betonowym i ścianie. Wątek czytałem i niestety wszystko się potwierdza.
To cwane bestie są  :Evil:

----------


## adam_mk

Przeciwnik jest bardzo zwinny i inteligentny!
Ma nad Tobą sporą przewagę.
Jedyne w czym go przewyższasz to rozum.
On ma mniejszy!  :Lol:  

Poznaj przeciwnika. Dobrze poczytaj o nim. "Stań się kuną" i myśl tak jak ona. Potem ze swojego punktu odniesienia oceń to, co wymyśliłeś jak kuna.
Poznaj cele (dlaczego tak jej się u Ciebie spodobało).

Technika, wbrew pozorom, mało tu pomaga.
To naprawdę wymagający przeciwnik!

Wiesz, że "jeżeli nie da się pokonać przeciwnika - to należy się do niego przyłączyć!"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Może więc - pokochaj?!
Adam M.

----------


## czechk

musze sie przyznac ze nie wiedzialem ze taka wojna mnie czeka..
strategia, poznanie przeciwnika, myslenie jak on.. 
dobrze ze za moich czasow w szkole bylo przysposobienie obronne, w wojsku nie bylem ale nie bede chyba strzelal, za to pare filmow "rambo" popatrze i bedzie chyba ok   :big grin:  
nie ma co wyzwanie mnie czeka

----------


## adam_mk

Kto po skórę niedżwiedzią się wybiera - swoją zanieść mu musi!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Na razie to ona na Tobie się wyżywa!
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## VIP Jacek

> kuna domowa żywi się przeważnie drobiem, zarówno młodym, jak i starym, drobnym ptactwem i jajami, ale jej podstawowe jadło stanowią myszy i szczury; zjada także owoce
> w osiedlach ludzkich skutecznie łowią szczury, pełniąc tym samym pożyteczną role
> wiedzie skryty, nocny tryb życia ...
> 
> sposób na kune - kup psa ...


kuna, to tak wygląda kuna?    :Lol:

----------


## Leszek_Czestochowa

http://koshica.wrzuta.pl/audio/i2kMG...awa_o_robokach

pierwsza zwrotka.
twoja ta domowa  :big grin:

----------


## zibi465

Sa  firmy które zajmują się podobnymi szkodnikami.Płacisz i oni robią co należy

----------


## remx

To może być szczurek.

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Jeśli jest to codzienne chrobotanie pojawiające sie o tej samej porze  to wyłącz kiedyś ogrzewanie dużo wcześniej i posłuchaj czy coś sie zmieniło apropo pory występowania. Zastanów się czy to chrobotanie to przypadkiem nie odgłosy rozkurczania się rur, płyt Gispowo-kartonowych lub materiału ścicennego (piszesz coś o sklejce). Uwierz mi że bywały takie przypadki, że ludzie mysleli, iż mają np na poddaszu myszy itp. Pamięta, że każdy materiał przy zmianie  temperatury pracuje, a szczególnie słychać to gdy wcześniej podczas wykonywania były popełniane proste błędy budowlane( np łączenie sufitu powieszanego ze ścianą gipsem zamiast akrylem - bardzo stuka).
Nie załamuj sie bo to wcale nie musi być jakiś szkodnik. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## miHoo79

suma sumarum dobra SLAVIA + srut diablo = 300 zl ... nielegalne ale najefektywniejsze.. potem sobie mozna postrelac do tarczy...
tez bym sie wk... jakby jakis gryzon niszczyl mi dom ktory musialbym splacac 30 lat...

----------


## ASIAIZBYSZEK

Witam wszystkich.
Błagam pomóżcie.Od jakiegoś czasu buszuje mi pod dachem kuna  :Evil:  !!!Rujnuje całą wełnę niszczy styropian(nie mam jeszcze elewacji) jestem przerażona  :cry:  Jak tak dalej pójdzie  zostanę bez wełny na dachu i folii którą dziurawi ze wszystkich stron.Nie mamy jeszcze podbitki i aż boję sie myśleć co będzie dalej.Niedawno buszowała u sąsiada,a teraz u nas  :cry:  
Jak można się jej pozbyć.Proszę o pomoc!!!!

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Weźcie kota, ale takiego pospolitego - dachowca.
Dzikie zwierzęta unikają tych domowych, kuna się wyniesie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pablitoo

Wiele już było tutaj na temat kun lub innych gryzoni buszujących w izolacji dachu - wiele było powiedziane jednak nie ma żadnej stuprocentowej metody aby wygonić na stałe to sprytne zwierzę - ja słyszałem o jednej - od mojego kolegi który to dowiedział się o tym sposobie od innego ... - mianowicie - masz alarm w domu ?? - jeżeli masz to czy masz syrenę wewnątrz budynku ?? - jeżeli tak - załącz alarm na kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt minut - załącz syreny - kuny a także inne gryzonie mają świetny słuch - i bardzo wrażliwy na bolesne hałasy - mój kolega w ten sposób pozbył się kuny właśnie - sam widział jak po kilkunastu minutach wycia syreny alarmu spod jednej z dachówek jego dachu śmignęła kuna i błyskawicznie zeskoczyła z dachu i umknęła - do tej pory / już ponad 2 lata / nie ma żadnego problemu ...

----------


## pierwek

na alledrogo kupowałem ostatnio jakiś elektroniczny odstraszacz kretów i w niektórych opisach stało że na kuny też może działać...

generalnie takie urządzenie wysyła dźwięki o wysokiej częstotliwości co kilkadziesiąt sekund ... gryzoniom to przeszkadza i ..... idą do sąsiada   :Lol:

----------


## bladyy78

Kup trutkę na kuny  i za jakiś czas będzie po problemie.

----------


## Elfir

Tak gwoli ścisłości - kuna nie jest gryzoniem.

----------


## Frantz

Ja też nie mam podbitki, bo krokwie mają być widoczne. Słysząc, co kuny mogą zrobic z ociepleniem pożyczyłem drabinę i w ciągu ostatniego piątku i soboty przy pomocy wąskich desek uszczelniłem naokolo wszystkie szpary którymi kuna mołaby się dostać w wełnę. Dach deskowany więc mam nadzieję, że między dachówkę a płyty OSB nie wejdzie

----------


## pablitoo

> na alledrogo kupowałem ostatnio jakiś elektroniczny odstraszacz kretów i w niektórych opisach stało że na kuny też może działać...
> 
> generalnie takie urządzenie wysyła dźwięki o wysokiej częstotliwości co kilkadziesiąt sekund ... gryzoniom to przeszkadza i ..... idą do sąsiada


Generalnie - nic to nie zdziała ...

----------


## pablitoo

> Kup trutkę na kuny  i za jakiś czas będzie po problemie.


Jakby to było takie proste - nie byłoby na forach budowlanych takich postów ...

Mój znajomy rozkładał trutki chyba w całym domu - kuna nawet nie powąchała żadnej z nich ... - nie mowiąc o spożyciu i przez to zejściu .

 :cool:

----------


## pierwek

czyli co ? jedyne wyjście sprzedać ?   :Lol:

----------


## pablitoo

> czyli co ? jedyne wyjście sprzedać ?


No nie - aż tak chyba kuna nikomu nie uprzykrzyła mieszkania ... - ale - to jest cwany zwierzak - kumpel natykał trutką jajka - przysmak kun - i dla próby jedno nafaszerował , drugie nie - i wyobraźcie sobie kuna zjadła jajko bez trutki , a to z trutką zostawiła ...

 :Lol:

----------


## pablitoo

Zapraszam zainteresowanych do lektury - w temacie kun domowych  : *LINK*

----------


## rusek007

Skoro to jest kuna domowa, to gdzie ma mieszkać jak nie w domu.   :Lol:

----------


## pablitoo

> Skoro to jest kuna domowa, to gdzie ma mieszkać jak nie w domu.


No tak - ale ważna rzecz - byle nie w moim !

 :Lol:

----------


## pierwek

> Tak gwoli ścisłości - kuna nie jest gryzoniem.


wiem że ssakiem ale pisałem o tych odstraszaczach elektronicznych m in. na nornice - odstraszanie kun (o ile to prawda) to efekt uboczny

----------


## Frantz

Podobno zapach lawendy skutecznie odstrasza kuny. Można dostać w sklepach jakies kulki lawendowe przeciw molom i spróbować.

----------


## pablitoo

> Podobno zapach lawendy skutecznie odstrasza kuny. Można dostać w sklepach jakies kulki lawendowe przeciw molom i spróbować.


- hmmmm   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

 - czytałeś artykuł z linka który podstawiłem ?? - to przeczytaj - a potem doradzaj ...

----------


## Frantz

Nie czytałem ale słyszałem rozmowę osoby pracującej w stadninie koni, gdzie w ten sposób poradzili sobie z kunami. Może to jednak blef, tego nie wiem

----------


## pablitoo

> Nie czytałem ale słyszałem rozmowę osoby pracującej w stadninie koni, gdzie w ten sposób poradzili sobie z kunami. Może to jednak blef, tego nie wiem


 A jak konie zareagowały na zapach kulek na mole ... ??

 :cool:

----------


## freetask

> A jak konie zareagowały na zapach kulek na mole ... ??


uciekły... szybciej niż kuny...

----------


## Senser

Może zostawić włączone radio Maryja?? Albo hymn wyśpiewany przez Górniakową w Korei??

----------


## Kris2222

problem znany w mojej okolicy , 
musisz zaopatrzyć się w specjalną klatkę do łapanie zwierząt , ma drzwiczki otwarte z duch stron , na srodku zapadka na którą nabijasz przynętę ,jak złapie przynnete to drzwiczki sie zamykają na dobre , potem już tylko robótka ręczna   :Lol:  
najlepsza przynęta na kuny to ryba , taka zabita , albo głowa z ryby , 100% branie   :Lol:

----------


## bombel79

a moze sprzedac kune loco plac budowy?  :smile: 
albo za materialy zplacic w kunach... tak jak w chorwacji  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

U nas była kuna w szopce non stop była jajka kur sąsiada. Ojciec kupił specjalna trutkę na kuny. Po rozrobieniu z jadzeniem trutka miała taki dziwny zapach śmierdziało to strasznie. Jedzonko wyłożone z miski znikało wiec żeśmy dokładali nowe aż do momentu kiedy już nic nie ubywało. Wiec akurat u nas trutka podziałała. Na razie mamy spokój.

----------


## ASIAIZBYSZEK

Witam,

Czytałam wcześniejsze opisy na temat "zbójnickiej"kuny i problem nie mały  :Mad:  
U nas buszuje, robi co chce a z wypędzania skuteczności żadnej  :Evil:  
Nie wiem czy nas chce wykończyć....ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to pewnie tak....
Dzięki za odpowiedzi będziemy próbować i zobaczymy co dalej.Jak narazie to ma przewagę,a jej skutki mnie przerażają  :cry:

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

a u nas całą zimę tak fajnie goniła po strychu.. jakoś tak się do niej przyzwyczailiśmy, że żal nam teraz gdy się już zwierzątko wyprowadziło. 
Ale ona chyba nas nie lubiła - jak się wyprowadzała to nasr.. nam na balkonie na "do widzenia"  :wink:

----------


## tig1

przesadzacie z ta kuną, przecież to całkiem sympatyczne zwierze i do tego ze względu na swój jadłospis pożyteczne
... tuz po wprowadzeniu do domu nasz czworonożny ulubieniec z wielka pasją wpatrywał się w okno tarasowe, z czasu zawzięcie ujadając, ale my "dwunożni" nic tam nie widzieliśmy, jako że wcześniej zdarzało mu się obszczekiwać księżyc uznaliśmy to za kolejnego jego dziwactwo, do czasu kiedy będąc na "jego wysokości" wyjrzałem przez okno, wtedy wszystko się wydało - kuna to sympatyczne stworzenie, szkoda tylko że już się wyprowadzila

----------


## Amor

Kilka lat temu kuna sąsiadów ukradła mi japonki  :big grin:   Widocznie jej sie podobały   :big grin:

----------


## kgasiorowska

zabij szczura  :wink:

----------


## przempior

Czasami kuny potrafią wejść pod maskę samochodu i zrobić tam niezły bajzel. Podobno sposobem na to jest włożenie gdzieś do komory silnika kawałka szmaty z legowiska/budy psa, najlepiej takiego podwurkowego, starego i śmierdzącego  :Mad:   Burka czy też innego Azora. 
Może metoda sprawdziła by się również na strychu.

----------


## RafalR

standardowa wiatrowka kal 4,5 mm to za malo do natychmiastowego usmiercenia nawet przy trafieniu w glowe, potrzebna bylaby wiatrowka FAC lub szansa na oddanie drugiego strzalu w glowe (a tej nie bedzie, kuna ucieknie nawet z jedna kulka w glowe)

a tak nawiasem - na forum mysliwskim tez byla ostra dyskusja nt legalnosci zabicia kuny domowej przez gospodarza na jego posesji, i wyglada na to, ze zgodnie z ustawa (z dnia 21 sierpnia 1997 r. o ochronie zwierząt) to jest legalne pod warunkiem usmiercenia humanitarnego.

zywolapki sa niezle ale do czasu - jak jedna kuna sie zlapie a czlonek jej rodziny zobaczy ja w tej lapce, to zadna kolejna kuna nie da sie juz nabrac, mozna lapke wyrzucic - juz to przerabialem ...

jestem juz na etapie podejmowania decyzji o rozbieraniu calego dachu, wymianie welny i folli poddachowkowej i ulozeniu dachowek od nowa; nie wiem ile bedzie kosztowac ale chyba dojrzalem do usmiercenia tych sympatycznych zwierzatek jakimkolwiek sposobem, legalnym czy nie, bo jakakolwiek kara bedzie mniejsza niz to co juz kunom zaplacilem i zaplace

chyba czas siegnac do zrodel - narzedzi traperskich
http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/products.asp?cat=189
http://trappingtoday.com/index.php/furbearers/marten/

czy ktos tego prbowal ?
rafal

----------


## Mętlik

Szukałem i znalazłem. Mam ten sam problem - kuna domowa.  :Evil:   Te cholerne wróblówki to wielki niewypał. Myślę, że to są miejsca przez które wchodzi kuna. Ale jak wchodzi na dach ?  :ohmy:   Skacze z ziemi na taką wysokość ?  :Roll:   Niemożliwe ! Wchodzi po pionowej gładkiej ścianie ?  :oops:   A może po rynnie ? Nie mogę tego zaobserwować. Są sprytne. Jak już leżę w łużku to tyko widzę skaczące z dachu cielsko i głuchy kontakt ciała z trawnikiem. Będę śledził wasze zmagania z tym intruzem. Może któreś okaże się skuteczne. Oby !

----------


## Cinek23

http://www.allegro.pl/item649487059_...uny_100m2.html

Na początek kup sobie takie cudo. U mnie "chyba" pomogło, bo po jakimś czasie się wyniosła, inne rzeczy nie dawały rady. Wchodzić to może po pionowej ścianie bez problemu, u mnie właziła po narożniku.

----------


## Mętlik

Wyłożyłem 3 odstraszacze na strychu i 1 w garażu. Każdy zasilany jest 4 bateriami R20. Nie wiem czy pomogą, bo kiedyś kupiłem je na nornice i karczowniki.  :ohmy:

----------


## adam_mk

Są wypłaszacze i wypłaszacze...
Ja swego czasu kupiłem taki 10W i 110dB "acoustic pessure"...
Ultradźwiękowa Trąba Jerychońska...

Takiego trzeba a nie zabawki.

Tak! - to JEST metoda...
Ale...
Podróbek się namnożyło tyle, że łeb boli.
A jak kto nie wie o co chodzi - to bierze pierwsze z brzegu - potem twierdzi, ze mało skuteczne...
Adam M.

----------


## dżordż5

> skaczące z dachu cielsko


To się ubawiłam, brzmi jakby to co najmniej krowa z tego dachu spadała.

----------


## adam_mk

Przejdzie Ci chęć do śmiechu, jak z taką zamieszkasz...
Mała , mówisz...
A bajzel i odgłosy jakby rozwydrzona grupa przedszkolna bawiła się w rozbieranie starego zamczyska w poszukiwaniu skarbów...
Głównie nad ranem... o szarówce...
Adam M.

----------


## wolo63

W  trakcie budowy miałem też nie proszonego gościa . Szczur zamieszkał w kominie systemowym i niszczył wełnę między ściankami   :Evil:  . Pamiętam , były już jesienne chłody .Byłem tak wkurzony ,że zrobiłem pułapkę z desek i siatki stalowej ( takiej z małymi oczkami ).Wykonana była w kształcie tunelu z zapadką zamykającą wejście .  :Wink2:   Ustawiłem ją przy samym otworze .Stała tak kilka dni ,aż się złapał żywy ! Wyrok wykonali majstrzy ,bo wcześniej byli na budowie  :big grin:

----------


## zibon67

W końcu otworzyłem wejście na strych. Kunę widziałem, a ona mnie. Zszedłem na dół po wiatrówkę. Czekałem ok. 5 minut, coś zaczęło się ruszać pod folią dachową, chciałem tam strzelić ale zaczekałem i po ok. minucie z zakładki folii wychyliła się twarz kuny, ten widok w lunecie strzelby wystarczył, strzeliłem, między oczy kuny, oczywiście jej nie zabiłem, po 2 dniach cisza  :smile:

----------


## Mętlik

Walka trwa. Przyuważyłem którędy wchodzi. Z rynny pod dachówkę falistą zaślepioną plastikową wróblówką. Słabe to zabezpieczenie. Jak i czym  je wzmocnić bez ściągania dachówek ? Może jest jakieś rozwiązanie ? Czym wypełnić prześwit pod ostatnim rzędem dachówek przy rynnie ?

----------


## adam_mk

Samostrzał w każdą dziurę?  :Roll:  
Masz jaki znajomy arsenał?

Pokochać?

Adam M.

----------


## FlashBack

> Walka trwa. Przyuważyłem którędy wchodzi. Z rynny pod dachówkę falistą zaślepioną plastikową wróblówką. Słabe to zabezpieczenie. Jak i czym  je wzmocnić bez ściągania dachówek ? Może jest jakieś rozwiązanie ? Czym wypełnić prześwit pod ostatnim rzędem dachówek przy rynnie ?


jak dostaje sie na rynne? zbadac i zamnkac szlak.

----------


## MiSiOr

Kostki toaletowe DOMESTOS - u mnie nie lubią ich zapachu.

Kuna fajne zwierze, tyle że pogryzła mi całą instalacje w warsztacie po dachem, bite 4 godziny naprawiania. Klient doradził mi żebym je - kostki - rozwiesił, bo u niego pod maską w samochodzie buszowała i ja to odstraszyło.

Więc. Kupiłem, rozwiesiłem (mi się zapach podoba) i nie mam problemów ze zwierzami - a mieszkam na wiosce i tego tałatajstwa zawsze było dużo.

Drugi sposób to z włosiem psa, tyle że mnie higieniczny i humanitarny - patrz pies   :Evil:

----------


## Mętlik

> Kostki toaletowe DOMESTOS - u mnie nie lubią ich zapachu.


Ciekawe   :Roll:   Spróbuję. Może i u mnie poskutkuje !  :ohmy:   Dzięki !   :Wink2:

----------


## zibon67

W końcu otworzyłem wejście na strych. Kunę widziałem, a ona mnie. Zszedłem na dół po wiatrówkę. Czekałem ok. 5 minut, coś zaczęło się ruszać pod folią dachową, chciałem tam strzelić ale zaczekałem i po ok. minucie z zakładki folii wychyliła się twarz kuny, ten widok w lunecie strzelby wystarczył, strzeliłem, między oczy kuny, oczywiście jej nie zabiłem, po 2 dniach cisza  :smile:

----------


## MiSiOr

Oj nieładnie, bardzo nieładnie. To tylko zwierz który tez chce żyć... Znajdź lepsze rozwiązanie...

----------


## bombel79

nastepnym razem to kuna bedzie miala wiatrowke  :smile:

----------


## MiSiOr

obrzyna załadowanego solą i pianę na ustach, ale będzie spiepszał z dachu, aż miło  :big grin:

----------


## Mętlik

> Skoro to jest kuna domowa, to gdzie ma mieszkać jak nie w domu.


  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   To ja zamieszkam w lesie !   :Evil:

----------


## adam_mk

To zwierzaki LEŚNE ci z wiatrówki nasolą!
Mętlik jakiś wprowadzasz!  :Roll:  

Na kunę jest jedno skuteczne! - POKOCHAĆ!
Wszystkie inne sposoby są albo pracochłonne, albo drogie, albo wymagają wysiłku intelektualnego...
Tanie są nieskuteczne.
Adam M.

Zamieszkaj na strychu i weź ze sobą kosz kamieni.
Zrozumie, że jej miejsce ktoś już zajął!
W zrozumieniu pomoże kilka kamieni celnie posłanych (nie wykończysz sobie nimi ocieplenia i folii) i kilka głośnych inwektyw!

Pomieszkasz z tydzień i cel osiągnąłeś! (jak rodzina Ci żarcie będzie donosić).
Urlop se jaki weź! Kilka książek do czytania i jaką krzyżówkę...
Umotywuj - WALCZĘ Z KUNĄ! (bezpłatny dadzą na pewno!).

A.M.

----------


## zibon67

Lubicie kuny na strychu to miejcie. Ja miałem jedną i już nie posiadam.

Mnie nie stać na ponowne ocieplanie dachu, etc.

Pozdrowienia dla wielbicieli kun   :Wink2:

----------


## Mętlik

No to mam przechlapane !   :sad:   Z dotychczasowych wypowiedzi wynika, że zastosowałem już wszystkie możliwe rozwiązania.   :cry:

----------


## Mętlik

Pojawił się kurier z zamówioną przesyłką w militariach. Zaczynam polowanie !   :Evil:

----------


## adam_mk

"militriach.."

Mililitrach? 750ml i 40%?
Kumam! Mocne wsparcie potrzebne!
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## satinkaa

*zibon67*  oj oj  nie wiesz że kuny są pod ochroną  ???  a feeeeeeeee

----------


## Mętlik

Po 5 dniach nauki gry na gitarze kuna się wyniosła.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## galka

Niewyrobiona muzycznie była  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

A reszta "żywego"?
Co z rodziną!
ŻYJĄ?!!!!

Adam M.

----------


## qasjulka

Nie jestem za zabijaniem zwierząt i przyznaję że cieszyłam się za każdym razem gdy w ogrodzie rodziców osiedlało się nowe stworzenie. Jakiś czas temu, w szopie z drewnem zamieszkała kuna. Teren jest duży, więc nikomu nie wadziła. Dwa tygodnie temu dwa koty rodziców wróciły mocno pogryzione. Trafiły do weterynarza i uznaliśmy to za siłę natury,bywa. Tydzień temu zaginął mój koteczek i kicia mamy. Poszukiwania, ogłoszenia, nawoływania - nic. Kicię znależliśmy zagryzioną.Dzisiaj w nocy wrócił mój kudłacz. Przywiozłam go do kliniki w warszawie i po5 godzinach skończyła się jego operacja. Jedna łapka amputowana, co będzie z kolejną nie wiadomo, krtań udało się załatać, resztę ran tyle o ile. Dzisiaj tato poinformował mnie że "coś" wydusiło młode kaczki krzyżówki, która zagnieżdziła się u rodziców na stawie. Jakby tego było mało sąsiedzi twierdzą że nagle "koty" zaczęły im dusić kury i gołębie. Jak tu być humanitarnym? Nie chcę jej krzywdzić ale serce mi pęka gdy widzę co zaczyna wyczyniać. Czy ktoś wie jak ją złapać i wywieść albo przegonić? Odstraszacze nie sprawdziły się (chyba za duży teren). Proszę o pomoc. Dziekuję.

----------


## Hocki_klocki

> Nie jestem za zabijaniem zwierząt i przyznaję że cieszyłam się za każdym razem gdy w ogrodzie rodziców osiedlało się nowe stworzenie. Jakiś czas temu, w szopie z drewnem zamieszkała kuna. Teren jest duży, więc nikomu nie wadziła. Dwa tygodnie temu dwa koty rodziców wróciły mocno pogryzione. Trafiły do weterynarza i uznaliśmy to za siłę natury,bywa. Tydzień temu zaginął mój koteczek i kicia mamy. Poszukiwania, ogłoszenia, nawoływania - nic. Kicię znależliśmy zagryzioną.Dzisiaj w nocy wrócił mój kudłacz. Przywiozłam go do kliniki w warszawie i po5 godzinach skończyła się jego operacja. Jedna łapka amputowana, co będzie z kolejną nie wiadomo, krtań udało się załatać, resztę ran tyle o ile. Dzisiaj tato poinformował mnie że "coś" wydusiło młode kaczki krzyżówki, która zagnieżdziła się u rodziców na stawie. Jakby tego było mało sąsiedzi twierdzą że nagle "koty" zaczęły im dusić kury i gołębie. Jak tu być humanitarnym? Nie chcę jej krzywdzić ale serce mi pęka gdy widzę co zaczyna wyczyniać. Czy ktoś wie jak ją złapać i wywieść albo przegonić? Odstraszacze nie sprawdziły się (chyba za duży teren). Proszę o pomoc. Dziekuję.



A bo widzisz kuna jest drapieżnikiem. I co , nie lubisz już zwierzaczków?  :big grin:

----------


## qasjulka

Nadal je lubię i myślę że wszystko by się poukładało, ale najbardziej boję się o reakcje sąsiadów, którzy nie podzielają moich uczuć . Obawiam sie, że za szkody kuny oskarżą koty i psy, które są niczemu nie winne. A ludzie bywają bezmyślnie bezwzględni   :Confused:

----------


## jkosak

Złapałem kunę  :wink: ))))))))))))))))))))))))

i wywiozłem daleko

przez 4 miesiące doprowadzala mnie do rozpaczy i wizji rozbiórki domku letniskowego

odstraszacze troszkę pomagają ale nie wiele

stwoorzenie dokuczliwe
wszystko co piszą w Internecie to prawda razy 2

ale złapałem  :wink: 

w żywołapkę 
coś jak to 
http://allegro.pl/item714756787_nowo...zywolapka.html

a przynęta?

próbowałem wieprzowinę - śmierdziała nie tknięta
rybę - to samo

jajko  :wink: 
postawiłem klatkę pod oknem
o 3 w nocy sie obudziłem
tak wpierniczała, że nie zauważyła, że światło się świeci, że się przygladam i że zapadka opadła

jajko moż eposłużyc jako przynęta

przez 4 miesiące obiecałem sobie, że jak złapię to zastrzelę
ale jak zobaczyłem to postanowiłem wypuścić gdzieś daleko...

 :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Jakby Ci to tak elegancko...     :Roll:  
JAK znalazłeś kompletne odludzie?!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Bo jak nie było to odludzie, to zrobiłeś komuś prezent...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Czekamy na nowy post/temat: KUNA - RATUNKU!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## jkosak

masz rację 
powinienem ubić sukę

złośliwą małpę
 :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Taaa...
Ale podobno żyjątko chronione....

Wiesz czemu cesarza zazwyczaj dusili?
Bo nie wolno było krwi władcy rozlewać...  :Roll:  

Co za życie...
Adam M.

----------


## jkosak

masz rację 
powinienem ubić sukę 

złośliwą małpę 
 :wink:

----------


## jkosak

brakuje mi jej  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Tego kwiatu jest pół światu!
Nawet nie zauważysz jak będzie nowa...
Adam M.

----------


## jkosak

powaznie mowie

zlapalem kune

mysle, ze wymyslilem skuteczny sposob

mam fotki

 :wink:

----------


## Stanisław22

Prosze o poradę.Mam na podsufitce kunę.Hałasuje,jest bardzo uciążliwa.Dach jest kryty dachówką.Boję się że z czasem uszkodzi mi na tyle dach że będę musiał wymieniać regipsy na górze.Czy jest na nią jakiś sposób?

----------


## pablitoo

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kuna-domo...ie,t156654.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kuna-domowa,t57191.htm

http://www.jezioro.com.pl/fauna/okaz.html?id=22

----------


## Kuna

Zastosuj żywołapkę a zwierzaka wywieź co najmniej kilka kilometrów dalej .
Prawdopodobnie możesz mieć całą rodzinę kun . Jak nie zareagujesz bedziesz miał później kłopot z odchodami . Kuna załatwia się w jedno miejsce na strychu . Ja ze swoją rodziną kun zaprzyjaźniłem się . Raz w sezonie usuwam odchody i dezynfekuję oraz wietrzę to miejsce - domek myśliwski  . U zwierzaków mam pełne zrozumienie zaraz po porządkach wracają z powrotem . Poniżej link jak taka żywołapka wyglada i ile kosztuje . Poza tym patent wypróbowany i sprawdza się . Pozdrawiam Kuna .
http://www.allegro.pl/item714756787_...zywolapka.html

----------


## Ulka

> Jakby Ci to tak elegancko...     
> JAK znalazłeś kompletne odludzie?!    
> Bo jak nie było to odludzie, to zrobiłeś komuś prezent...    
> 
> Czekamy na nowy post/temat: KUNA - RATUNKU!!!
>    
> Adam M.



Wykrakałeś  :big grin:  
Właśnie się pojawił nowy wątek   :big grin:   - w "Pamięajcie o ogrodach"

----------


## Stanisław22

Dziękuję bardzo za dotychczasowe rady. Zywołapki stoją, kuna jest co kilka dni z wizytą i nic z tego nie wychodzi. Boję się co będzie jak  będzie ich więcej Może ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## EZS

w którymś z tych watków ( w dziele porad życiowych) było o zanętach do żywołapki. Po różnych eksperymentach podobno najlepsze jajko. Może twoja kuna lubi coś innego? Rybę? Śnierdzącą rybę? Mięsko? Mleczko (zwierzaki lubią ..)?

----------


## pablitoo

> Dziękuję bardzo za dotychczasowe rady. Zywołapki stoją, kuna jest co kilka dni z wizytą i nic z tego nie wychodzi. Boję się co będzie jak  będzie ich więcej Może ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł ? Pozdrawiam


Przeczytaj dokładnie wątek z ostatniego linka jaki podesłałem - żywołapki są bardzo mało skuteczne na kuny - to zbyt inteligentne stworzonka by się tak łatwo dać złapać ...

----------


## zenek_akcent

moj sasiad tez mial problem z kuną, slyszal ze kuny nie lubia palonej psiej siersci. On nie mial psa wiec swojego wyczesalem i dalem mu woreczek siersci. Zapalil ns strychu i kuny od tamtej pory nie ma.  nie wiemy czy faktycznie palona siesc pomogla czy tak sama z siebie wyniosla sie.

----------


## jadimusic

Pytanie do wszystkich doświadczonych z kunami:
Jak wyglądają odchody kuny? Do dziś myślałem, że kot mi s*a co noc na trawniku, ale podobno koty nie robią tego na trawę. Ktoś zasugerował kunę. Gdy poczytałem co potrafi kuna włos na głowie mi się zjeżył i tym bardziej chcę ją stępić póki tylko s*a na trawę (mam nadzieję, że tylko).
Może jakieś zdjęcie  :wink:  kupy kuny?
I kota dla porównania  :smile:

----------


## dreju

Odchody kuny są koloru czarnego ,wałeczkowaty kształt długości około 3cm,
znajdują się w nich czesto pestki np.wiśni,i podobno co bardzo charakterystyczne końcówki  zawinięte do góry(tak powiedział lesniczy)

----------


## AKPL

Czy ktoś skorzystał z oferty Pana A. Przychodzienia?.

Próbowalem różnych metod na kuny i bez powodzenia. Zastanawiam się na ile skuteczna jest Jego metoda.

----------


## satinkaa

no właśnie  trzeba pamiętać,  że  jest kuna  - nie ma myszy,  tak jest w domku u znajomych. 


*AKPL*  a co Ci ta kuna przeszkadza ???

----------


## AKPL

Jak komuś siedzi na strychu i tylko sra to może nic nie szkodzi, ale jak wchodzi w ocieplenie dachu, które niszczy to straty mogą iść w dziesiątki tysięcy (zdejmowanie dachówek, wymiana wełny, paroizolacji, ewentualnie wymiana płyt g-k jeśli gnój przesiąka przez płyty).

----------


## satinkaa

ponieważ kuna znajduje się pod ochroną gatunkową,  może  zwróć się   do najbliższego  TOZ ??  


U moich znajomych  po 3 latach buszowania   na poddaszu  same się w końcu wyniosły.  A masz kota  ??

----------


## AKPL

Nie mam kota. Też gdzieś czytałem, że czasami wynoszą się same po jakimś czasie. A u Twoich znajomych zrobiły przez te 3 lata jakieś zniszczenia ?

----------


## Agduś

Byłam niedawno w domku, w którym coś dziwnie piszczało pod okapem dachu. Właściciele wyjaśnili, że to odstraszacz na kuny. Półtorej roku wcześniej kuna zabiła im kota, który ją zaatakował. Czy ten odstraszacz działa - nie wiem.

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  potargały trochę  ocieplenie, ale znajomi ich nie wyganiali  bo pozbyli się myszy które  tępiły, teraz nawet żałują, że już nie ma  kun, pozdrawiam 




*Agduś* pochodziłam wczoraj  po różnych forach,   u jednych działa  ten odstraszacz  u innych nie

----------


## Teska

ja miałam kune kupiłam na allegro od sprzedawcy mamoja odstarszacze, ale te dzwiekowe- i mam spokój.Wiekszosc osob na moim osiedlu ma te odstraszacze dzwiekowe( produkcji czeskiej )
na moim strychu mam 6 sztuk,emitują głos borsuka kuny się bardzo tego głosu boja.

w ogrodzie nie mam juz jej odchodów.poszła pewnie do sasiadów...

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  no jak tam z twoją kuną ???  czytaj co napisała  *Teska*

----------


## AKPL

Też kupiłem odstraszacze imitujące głos borsuka. Robią trochę hałasu, ale na razie jest spokój. Boję się tylko żeby kuny wynosząc się z poddasza nie zatrzymały się w wełnie mineralnej w dachu (na początku, zanim dotarły na poddasze mieszkały właśnie się w wełnie w dachu), która tłumi dźwięki, bo tam powodują jeszcze większe szkody. Zobaczymy, może nie.

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*   z tego co wiem o znajomych, to u nich na zimę wynosiły się, wracały na wiosnę, żeby  gniazdko robić  pozdrawiam

----------


## joaz

Witam. Też mieliśmy problem z kunami.No najpierw z myszami,które nagle się wyniosły,przez zadomowienie się rodzinki kun.Odstraszacze elektryczne odpadły(nie tolerowały ich psy).Ktoś nam przez przypadek doradził dziwny ale jak się potem okazało dobry sposób: udaliśmy się do ogrodu zoologicznego i tam załatwiliśmy(ku wielkiej radości i niedowierzaniu pracowników  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  ) odchody tygrysie(przytargaliśmy pół reklamówki).Po wysuszeniu wyłożyliśmy na poddaszu.W ciągu godziny przy ogólnych piskach nasza rodzina kun opuściła nasz dom.Może poszła do sąsiada.Od tej pory ani myszy ani kuny więcej się nie pojawiły.Tak więc sposób dośc nietuzinkowy ale działający.A i jeszcze jedno zapach odchodów praktycznie był niewyczuwalny.  :Lol:

----------


## satinkaa

z tego to czytałam na forach,  to  ludzie stosowali   sierść różnych zwierząt,   raz  skutkowało a raz nie

----------


## AKPL

Czytałem o moczu tygrysa, ale nie udało mi się go załatwić w zoo (pewnie trudniej go zebrać niż odchody). Poza tym u jednej osoby, z którą rozmawiałem mocz pomógł, a u drugiej tylko czasowo. Potem kuny wróciły, pewnie wywietrzał. Z odchodami to chyba lepszy pomysł. Jeśli kuny wrócą albo nie damy już rady wytrzymać z odstraszaczami dźwiękowymi, które jednak robią trochę hałasu to postaram się zdobyć w zoo odchody tygrysa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## AKPL

*JOAZ* jak suszyliście te odchody, gdzie ? I od kogo je dostaliście - bezpośrednio od opiekunów zwierząt czy byliście w dyrekcji ? U mnie niestety właśnie kuny wróciły. Było 2 lub 3 dni spokoju i na tyle się zdały odstraszacze. Sierść psa w ogóle nie pomogła.[/b]

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  właśnie o tym mówiłam,  że to co u jednych pomaga u drugich zero skutku  ale skoro  już raz się wyniosły, może pójdą

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Witam. Też mieliśmy problem z kunami.No najpierw z myszami,które nagle się wyniosły,przez zadomowienie się rodzinki kun.Odstraszacze elektryczne odpadły(nie tolerowały ich psy).Ktoś nam przez przypadek doradził dziwny ale jak się potem okazało dobry sposób: udaliśmy się do ogrodu zoologicznego i tam załatwiliśmy(ku wielkiej radości i niedowierzaniu pracowników    ) odchody tygrysie(przytargaliśmy pół reklamówki).Po wysuszeniu wyłożyliśmy na poddaszu.W ciągu godziny przy ogólnych piskach nasza rodzina kun opuściła nasz dom.Może poszła do sąsiada.Od tej pory ani myszy ani kuny więcej się nie pojawiły.Tak więc sposób dośc nietuzinkowy ale działający.A i jeszcze jedno zapach odchodów praktycznie był niewyczuwalny.


Hihihihihi, u mojego narzeczonego w biurowcu w którym pracuje zadomowiła się kuna. Przyjechał pogromca kun, wszyscy liczyli, że rozstawi pułapki, a on przyjechał z workiem odchodów tygrysich  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  . Pomogło  :big grin:  Kuny nie ma.

P.S. Pan też zaopatrywał się w odchody w zoo i podobno nie robią żadnych problemów i chętnie nimi obdarowują zainteresowanych  :big tongue:

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  masz w pobliżu  ZOO  z tygrysami ???

----------


## AKPL

*satinkaa* jest u mnie zoo z tygrysami syberyjskimi (to największe tygrysy), ale jeszcze nie pytałem o odchody. Ale chyba sprzątają im klatki co jakiś czas, a kupy po prostu wyrzucają, więc co by im szkodziło dać mi trochę (chyba, że stwierdzą że mają do czynienia z wariatem). Pójdę jednak zapytać.

----------


## satinkaa

*AKPL*  myślę, że  wiedzą coś na temat  odstraszania kun, idź jak najprędzej   i obowiązkowo dać znać

----------


## AKPL

wybieram sie w najblizszych dniach i oczywiscie dam znac
w tym cala nadzieja

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  a może je pokochasz  ?    :Lol:    takie milutkie są

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Tygrysy?

----------


## satinkaa

*  Mirek_Lewandowski*  też    :big grin:  






śliczności

----------


## AKPL

Tylko ta świadomość, że siedzi toto tuż nade mną oddzielone jedynie płytą gipsową i żre jakiegoś upolowanego szczura albo ptaka. A potem jeszcze nafajda. Chyba się jednak nie zaprzyjaźnimy.

----------


## ziaba

Trzeba pokochać po chrześcijańsku,nakarmić, dać schronienie, pozwolić się pomnożyć, a potem fiuterko dla lubej jak znalazł.  :cool:  
Co tam nafajdane...

----------


## satinkaa

*ziaba*   kuny są pod 100 % ochroną    :Evil:  




*AKPL*  najlepiej jednak pokochać     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sznikers

Miło to kuna może i wygląda lecz niezbyt miły jest odór towarzyszący miejscom ich przebywania.

----------


## satinkaa

*  sznikers*   a  od ludzi to  pachnie ?    :big grin:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Hmmmm... ja na dywan w salonie sie nie załatwiam...


A kuna niestety niemiłosiernie paskudzi tam, gdzie gniazduje. Plamy od moczu na gk nieszczególnie sie prezentują i takoż pachną.

----------


## satinkaa

*Mirek_Lewandowski*  nie narzekaj, u znajomych  tylko  podszycie dachu  porozdzierały    :big grin:

----------


## AKPL

Witam po przerwie. Udało nam się zdobyć odchody tygrysa. Niestety właściwie nie pomogły. Kuna co prawda wyniosła się ze strychu, ale niedaleko. Tak jak się obawiałem zatrzymała się w wełnie kilka metrów dalej. Nie wiem czy trafiliśmy na jakiegoś mutanta, skoro wiele osób, nie tylko na tym forum, potwierdza że tygrys jednak odstrasza kuny skutecznie i na długo. Z kunami jednak mieszkać nie zamierzam, ale z niektórych wypowiedzi na forum widzę, że jest tu wielu miłośników kun, więc o innych sposobach, do których muszę sięgnąć, pisać tu nie będę.

----------


## satinkaa

*  AKPL*  ani się waż  pozbawiać jej życia, może skontaktujesz  się albo  z ZOO  (skoro  tam byłeś)  albo  z Wydziałem Ochrony Środowiska w Urzędzie Wojewódzkim - u Ciebie pewno inaczej się nazywa ........

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Tia... zaraz biegiem przylecą łapac...

----------


## satinkaa

*  Mirek_Lewandowski*   na pewno nie przylecą  osobiście łapać, ale są jakieś metody  nie krwawe  bo nie zapominaj, że  kuny są  pod ochroną

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Tia....
 Na kuny poluje się od pierwszej soboty przed 1 września do końca lutego a w ośrodkach hodowli zwierzyny (bażanta, kuropatwy i zająca) oraz na terenach występowania głuszca i cietrzewia - cały rok. 

http://www.polowania.zw.pl/data/zwie...una_domowa.htm

----------


## satinkaa

*  Mirek_Lewandowski* najprostsze to  zabić, prawda ?  Nie toleruję  ludzi którzy  lekko  mówią   - zabić,   to ostateczność  jak nie ma wyjścia a zagraża  życiu

----------


## Inkamalinka

mam  nie zidentyfikowanego sublokatora na strychu. 
początkowo myślałam że to kuna , właściwie byłam pewna. Aktywna jest tylko w nocy , strasznie hałasuje. przeczytałam w waszych wypowiedziach że kuny  zostawiają po sobie  dość specyficzny zapach. moja tego nie robi. wieć może to nie  kuna ? pozostałością po jej zabawach są tylko pogryzione kartony

----------


## satinkaa

melduję się  po formacie    :big grin:  


*Inkamalinka*  może to łasica?   jestem mieszczuchem tylko po domku przyjaciół  wiem co może grasować

----------


## kombatant

> ..... przeczytałam w waszych wypowiedziach że kuny  zostawiają po sobie  dość specyficzny zapach. moja tego nie robi....


Poczekaj aż przywlecze upolowanego zwierza, którego nie zje. Niesamowity odór rozkładającego się mięsa będziesz miała przez kilka miesięcy......
Pomyślisz wtedy nawet o rozbiórce dachu...
A.

----------


## satinkaa

*  kombatant*  u moich znajomych  nic nie przywlekały, za to  w nocy tupały i budziły

----------


## kombatant

> ...u moich znajomych  nic nie przywlekały, za to  w nocy tupały i budziły...


To na razie mają fart.
Ja zacząłem demontować boazerie i podbitki w poszukiwaniu ścierwa, ale musiałbym totalną demolkę zrobić. Liczę na szybki mróz i mumufikację resztek.
Niektórzy myśleli, że teściową w ścianie zamurowałem. Aż boję się sprawdzać stan ocieplenia i folii pod dachówkami. A propos dachówek: jedna przy gąsiorach została wypchnięta, a obróbki z blachy ołowiowej poodginane - to tak żeby się wygodnie przechodziło. W międzyczasie były deszcze i mam ładne zacieki.
Ale teraz wojna! Bez przebaczenia! Wczoraj kupiłem klatkę, ale na razie jest 2:0 dla przeciwnika (szyneczka była zbyt krucha i zapadki nie zadziałały).
A.

----------


## satinkaa

*  kombatant*  u znajomych same się wyniosły, ale chyba nie jesteś żądny krwi tych sierściuchów ???

----------


## kombatant

3:0!!
Jestem, coraz bardziej!
A.

----------


## satinkaa

*  kombatant*  tylko  bez zemsty !!!!

----------


## Magda_Radek

Witam,
Jakiś czas temu coś zaczęło grasować na strychu. Mamy nieużytkowy strych. Naczytałem się o kunach ale do tej pory nie mogę zdiagnozować co to było. Od jakiegoś czasu tzn. od jakichs 2 tygodni nic nie słychać. Wszedłem na strych żeby dokładnie wszystko obejrzeć i zobaczyłem tylko mysie odchody. Dowiedziałem się, że gryzonie to przysmak kuny a zatem nie powinno być myszy na poddaszu a na 100% były bo widziałem odchody. Odchodów i innych śladów kuny nie widziałem. Teraz łatwo zaobserwować bo mamy śnieg ale nie ma żadnych śladów ani na dachu ani na działce wokół domu. Czy możliwe aby na poddaszu przebywały myszy gdy zamieszkuje tam kuna? Stawiam pytanie dla komfortu psychicznego bo z dwojga złego to wolę myszy, które i tak się wyniosą jak nie będą miały co jeść a na strychu mogą jeść tylko wełnę bądź karton od telewizora  :smile: . Może ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów odpowie mi na to pytanie.

----------


## satinkaa

*  Magda_Radek*  na podstawie domku przyjaciół mogę się wypowiadać n/t kun i innych gryzoni - więc na strychu może z 4 lata były kuny (same się wyprowadziły)  a na dole domu w jesieni melinowały się polne myszy - bo domek jest pod lasem.

----------


## Magda_Radek

dzięki. Nie pocieszyła mnie ta informacja ale na szczęście od prawie 3 tygodni cicho.

----------


## satinkaa

no wiesz   lepsze kuny niż  myszy,  masa jedzenia została zniszczona  bo wszędzie były odchody  ślicznych myszek    :big grin:

----------


## Magda_Radek

ja tam wolę myszy  :smile: . po tym co słyszałem i widziałem w TV jakie szkody kuny mogą wyrządzić i doprowadzić do wymiany dachu to dziękuję za kuny. myszy zawsze można wytępić a na nieużytkowym poddaszu jak nie będą miały co jeść to się wyniosą bo przecież wiecznie folii jeść nie będą  :smile: .

----------


## satinkaa

u znajomych oprócz  resztek padliny i odchodów  nie było żadnych szkód,  widać wiedziały że są  lubiane    :big grin:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

dzisiaj w pracy koledzy zrobili pułapkę , u jednego zadomowiła się kuna i wełne mu rwie .

----------


## satinkaa

*   Mały Mariusz*  ale jej nie ubiją  ?????

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Oczywiście że nie   :big grin:  kolega wypuści ją kilka kilometrów dalej .
Szkoda by było zabijać ładne zwierzątko.

----------


## Orselia

A macie coś na wiewiórkę. Mieszka u mnie na poddaszu. Na necie piszą że śpi snem zimowym, lecz to nie prawda, - wychodzi na spacerek. Teraz to ładnie widać po śladach na śniegu. Jakie są zniszczenia , jeszce nie wiem i się boję co zobaczę.

----------


## satinkaa

*  Orselia*  a na pewno jest to wiewiórka?   widziałaś ją?

----------


## satinkaa

ps.   i wiewiórki nie śpią,   są w parkach i proszą o orzeszki    :big grin:

----------


## Orselia

> *  Orselia*  a na pewno jest to wiewiórka?   widziałaś ją?


Widziałm ją ja,mój mąż, dzieci oraz sąsiedzi jak sprawnie wchodziła z ziemi na dom i ginęła gdzieś na dachu. Nasz dom położony jest blisko lasu.
Widzieliśmy ją juz wczęsnij jak dom był budowany. Wtedy nam to nie przeszkadzało że sie tam kreci. 
Napewno miała młode. Jedno spadło i zostało uwięzione w rynnie. Teściu usłaszał że coś chrobocze i ją uwolnił.
Satinkaa- jemy orzeszki tak jak wszyscy. Ani za dużo ani a za mało.  :Lol:

----------


## satinkaa

*   Orselia* miałam na myśli  orzeszki dla wiewiórki    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## erpxxx

Radzimy sobie z nimi. ładne zwierzątka i są pod ochroną. Trzeba pamiętać. Zajmujemy się tym profesjonalnie.

----------


## satinkaa

*   erpol*  jak miło, że się  odezwałeś,   cały czas   wypisuję, że są pod ochroną

----------


## bladyy78

Chce się wam pochwalić po prawie dwuletniej przegranej walce z kuną postanowiłem w końcu ja złapać, miesiąc temu zbiłem z płyt meblowych dużą żywo łapkę włożyłem do niej surowe jajko i czekałem cierpliwie. Już nawet byłem powiem szczerze trochę zniechęcony i myślałem że łapka nie spełnia swojej roli bo kuna chodziła obok niej i nawet nie ruszyła jajka. Aż do wczoraj kiedy to rano patrze a łapka się zatrzęsła. Podchodzę uradowany do niej a w niej zamiast kuny siedzie sobie kotek sąsiadów. Wypościłem bestie włożyłem ponownie to miesięczne jajko troszkę przez kotka rozbite i dziś patrze klatka znowu zatrzaśnięta zagadam do niej i bingo siedzi sobie w niej piękna kuna   :big grin: . Teraz jednak mam problem co z nią zrobić bo niestety klatkę która zbiłem nie jestem w stanie przenieść do auta bo jest raz że duża, a dwa że dużo waży   :Confused:  . A boje się że jak otworze drzwiczki to kuna może mi czmychnąć i już więcej jej nie złapie.
Nie chce jej uśmiercać, ale tez boje się że jak ją wrzucę do jakiegoś wora szmacianego to ona go przegryzie i mi zwieje. Wiec teraz mam znowu problem co z nią zrobić, znajomi mi mówią żebym ja uśmiercił tylko ze ja mam co do tego opory. Co wy byście zrobili z takim szkodnikiem?

----------


## hes

O tym trzeba było pomyśleć przed...
Szkodnikiem ? Kto tu jest szkodnikiem ?
Tak się mówi o zwierzętach, które po prostu chcą żyć
i tak naprawdę są u siebie ?
Nie chcę wiedzieć, co ta kuna myśli o tobie.
Może Cię uratować tylko jedno- wypuść ją ... i więcej nie łap.
Czasem podrzuć jej jakieś jajko.

----------


## annecy

jak masz za małe auto to może jakiś kumpel Twój ma większe i pomoże Ci ją do lasu wywieźć gdzieś dalej i tam ją wypuść....

----------


## Cinek23

Wywieź gdzieś daleko w las, to jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie, może przerzuć ją do plastikowego wiadra i zrób dziurki, żeby się nie udusiła. Wielkie gratulacje!!!

----------


## stefan_1961

> Chce się wam pochwalić po prawie dwuletniej przegranej walce z kuną postanowiłem w końcu ja złapać, miesiąc temu zbiłem z płyt meblowych dużą żywo łapkę włożyłem do niej surowe jajko i czekałem cierpliwie. Już nawet byłem powiem szczerze trochę zniechęcony i myślałem że łapka nie spełnia swojej roli bo kuna chodziła obok niej i nawet nie ruszyła jajka. Aż do wczoraj kiedy to rano patrze a łapka się zatrzęsła. Podchodzę uradowany do niej a w niej zamiast kuny siedzie sobie kotek sąsiadów. Wypościłem bestie włożyłem ponownie to miesięczne jajko troszkę przez kotka rozbite i dziś patrze klatka znowu zatrzaśnięta zagadam do niej i bingo siedzi sobie w niej piękna kuna  . Teraz jednak mam problem co z nią zrobić bo niestety klatkę która zbiłem nie jestem w stanie przenieść do auta bo jest raz że duża, a dwa że dużo waży   . A boje się że jak otworze drzwiczki to kuna może mi czmychnąć i już więcej jej nie złapie.
> Nie chce jej uśmiercać, ale tez boje się że jak ją wrzucę do jakiegoś wora szmacianego to ona go przegryzie i mi zwieje. Wiec teraz mam znowu problem co z nią zrobić, znajomi mi mówią żebym ja uśmiercił tylko ze ja mam co do tego opory. Co wy byście zrobili z takim szkodnikiem?


Szkodnikiem to jesteś Ty...

----------


## orko

Wyślij tę kunę temu co cię szkodnikiem zwie!

----------


## monia i marek

Jak najszybciej powinieneś ją wynieść w bezpieczne dla niej miejsce - to żywe stworzenie, które nie jest świadome co się dzieje i pewnie przeżywa ogromny stres   :Confused:  Pamietaj, aby nie była głodna w tym czasie - kuny lubią jajka, owady i owoce   :Wink2:  Jeśli pudło za duże, to przełóż ją do mniejszego, wynieś w gdzieś w pola i po sprawie.

----------


## aprilka1000

:cry:  
bladyy 
mam nadzieje ze kiedys ciebie ktos tak zlapie w taka klatke.
lepiej ja wypusc i nie zrob jej krzywdy 
a tak na marginesie to powinny sie toba zajac odpowiednie sluzby!!!!!!

----------


## stefan_1961

> bladyy 
> mam nadzieje ze kiedys ciebie ktos tak zlapie w taka klatke.
> lepiej ja wypusc i nie zrob jej krzywdy 
> a tak na marginesie to powinny sie toba zajac odpowiednie sluzby!!!!!!


Całkiem niedawny była dyskusja z kolem, któremu kot sikał na drzwi. Też zażarty, chciał mordować, do prokuratora itp. brak luzu... Chciało się na wieś? To się dostosuj! To się nazywa koegzystencja! Kuna to piekne zwierzę (sam wymieniałem w aucie poszarpane kable....)

----------


## diabel200

Ludzie nie dajmy się zwariować. rozumim ze to czlowiek wkracza czesto na obszar zwierzat, ale czlowiek tez musi egzystowac wiec moze ci nadgorliwi obrońcy może doradzcie jescze zeby autor watku wynajął psychologa, masażystę, dietetyka zatrudnil zanim ja ypusci, co by straty moralne,stres, niewygode, i brak kalorii zrekompensowac.

moze zachowajmy umiar w ocenach.

mysle ze kombinowanie wiekszego auta, ewentualnie jakas skrzynka plastkiowa z wiekiem i dziurami, kune przełożyc i wypuscic wierzaka w lesie. morderstwo sam odradze.

----------


## chester633

Wypuść człowieku to biedne zwierzę na wolność i po krzyku.  :cool:

----------


## j-j

> Wyślij tę kunę temu co cię szkodnikiem zwie!


ano popieram

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Ciekawe co byście zrobili gdyby kuna przychodziła na wasze poddasze i ryła wełnę i folię po nocach , pozwolilibyście zniszczyć izolację?
Jesli straszenie nic nie daje to pułapka i wywóz nieproszonego gościa do lasu.

----------


## zbigmor

A mnie zastanowiło na co rzeczywiście była ta pułapka? Czyżby słoń z pobliskiego zoo uciekł? Jak mnie wyobraźnia nie myli to kuna to raczej mniejsze zwierzątko i klatki jak na dinozaura nie potrzebuje, a autor zrobił taką co to do samochodu się nie mieści?
Ja poproszę o zdjęcia klatki z kuną.

----------


## hes

> (...)
> Ja poproszę o zdjęcia klatki z kuną.


A ja o zdjęcie tej kuny.
i apeluję o utworzenie Komitetu Ratowania (tej) Kuny.
W lesie nie da sobie rady, niechybnie zginie- to nie jej środowisko.

----------


## aadamuss24

A nie można jakoś tak domu wybudować aby kuny nie były groźne ? Bo to może w wykonaniu błąd jest a nie w kunie ?

----------


## tacim

wypuść ją na strych w wełne niech tam sobie mieszka do końca zimy  :smile:  a tak poważnie wiadomo, że nie  była złapana dla polepszenia samopoczucia wiadomo co mogą zrobić w domu było tyle wątków na ten temat .  Ja tez bym łapał jak nie będzie wyjścia ale trzeba ją wywieść np hmmm  do zoo  :smile:

----------


## remekb

Ja polecam wszystkim obroncom kuny zaproszenie takiego kochasia do siebie do domu.

Najpierw pieknie zryje welne a potem bedzie o 5 rano wszystkich budzil wrzask jakiegos zagryzanego w welnie ptaka lub innego zwierzaka. Urocze. Lepsze niz budzik.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Zapomniałeś napisać o uroczych plamach na gk z przesączającego się moczu i g... . Ale to faktycznie nieistotny szczegół.

----------


## CityMatic

> Co wy byście zrobili ?


Kolego weź przełóż ją do worka-kuna nie przegryzie worka nie ma takiej siły w ciągu 15-20 minut przewieź ją w okolice zamieszkałe ale nie koniecznie inne domki-np Stare Bielsko -Auchan lub na wlocie z Katowic ok salonów i restauracji -dlaczego bo jest zima i w lesie po prostu zginie-wyjściem jest też opustoszały dom,zakład pracy,magazyny-nie dlatego ze jestem złośliwy ale tam dajesz jej szansę znalezienia do wiosny coś do jedzenia -później poszuka sobie innego domu.
Pamiętaj o jednym zwierze przeżywa stres i na pewno będzie walczyć jeśli nie zachowasz ostrożności ugryzie Cię mocno-potrafi zagryźć szczura wiec ma siłę i jest bardzo zwinna- jest również mało odporna na brak wody gdy jej nie będzie piła -zdechnie-a szkoda by było.
Jeśli to np samica - jest po ruji i pewnie będzie miała młode  :Confused:  


Szkoda by było takiego zwierzątka- szkoda, że nie mieszkam blisko zabrał bym ją od Ciebie(do klatki na ptaki) i wziął do siebie wypuścił na swoją działkę  :big tongue:  u mnie są chomiki środkowo europejskie i inne myszy- miała by co jeść, a kun nie ma  :sad:

----------


## Pinok

Śmieszą mnie ci wszyscy obrońcy szkodników, jakoś ludźmi się nie przejmują.
A na codzień wpieprzają schabowe, mielone czy inne rosoły z kury.
Ciekawe ilu z nich chociaż raz w życiu pomogło jakiemuś zwierzakowi..
W internecie to łatwo się pomaga.
Muchy, komary, szerszenie, osy... też pewni łapią w słoiczek z dziurkami i wypuszczają w lesie.

----------


## CityMatic

> Śmieszą mnie ci wszyscy obrońcy szkodników, jakoś ludźmi się nie przejmują.
> A na codzień wpieprzają schabowe, mielone czy inne rosoły z kury.
> Ciekawe ilu z nich chociaż raz w życiu pomogło jakiemuś zwierzakowi..
> W internecie to łatwo się pomaga.
> Muchy, komary, szerszenie, osy... też pewni łapią w słoiczek z dziurkami i wypuszczają w lesie.


Nie wiem po co ten sarkazm w Twojej wypowiedzi ? chcesz kogoś obrazić....

"...wpieprzają schabowe" jeżeli tak spożywasz posiłki to nie masz się czym chwalić- możesz sam uwolnić swoich...z których robi się "schabowe"
Niestety musisz rozróżnić, że człowiekowi jest potrzebne wiele do życia i hoduje pewne zwierzęta tylko do celów konsumpcyjnych - nie wiem gdzie miałbym uwolnić świnię??? no i nie widziałem aby w Polsce ktoś na obiad jadł kunę.
 I muszę Ci napisać, ze niestety kuna nie jest szkodnikiem- to możesz wyczytać i w encyklopedii i w internecie.

Twoja wypowiedz jest więc nie na miejscu.

----------


## Pinok

> I muszę Ci napisać, ze niestety* kuna nie jest szkodnikiem*- to możesz wyczytać i w encyklopedii i w internecie.


Jak zryje ci całe ocieplenie poddasza to zmienisz zdanie.

----------


## bladyy78

Ojej zaraz się popłacze ilu tu zwolenników kuny   :Wink2: . Ten kto z nią nie miał do czynienie nawet sobie nie wyobraża co to małe stworzonko potrafi zdziałać   :Evil: . 
Hes, Stefan, Aprilka chętnie wam podrzucę tą kunę oczywiście na wasz koszt z zapasem jaj do dokarmiania gratis, a najlepiej zróbcie jeszcze zrzutkę na naprawę ocieplenia mojego dachu. Może was stać na to żeby dom wybudować w jeden sezon i zabezpieczyć przed nieproszonymi gośćmi mnie niestety nie. A kuna to takie stworzonko że nie łatwo się przed nią zabezpieczyć bo potrafi pod dach wejść małym otworkiem pod dachówka. Ten kto oglądał parę miesięcy temu expres reporterów to widział co się dzieje ze dachem gdy się tam kuna zagnieździ.   Jak bym chciał ja zabić to już by jej nie było, a nie bawił bym się w budowanie odpowiedniej łapki która jej krzywdy jak na razie nie zrobiła. Wiec wyluzujcie i nie obrażajcie mnie bo ja nikogo nie obraziłem. Chętnie oddam to kochane zwierzątko jakimś odpowiednim służbą tylko że niestety nikt tego stworzonka nie chce, a ja tym bardziej. Jutro kuna zostanie wywieziona do lasu.
Koniec tematu.

----------


## CityMatic

> Jak zryje ci całe ocieplenie poddasza to zmienisz zdanie.


Masz rację -bo zniszczy moją własność- ale to kuna domowa i z nazwy domowa chce zamieszkać z człowiekiem a że lubi ciepło,szuka jedzenia i buduje swoje gniazdo-jest uciążliwa  :Lol:  
Są sposoby 

odstraszacz i dla kun i dla gryzoni   :Wink2:  

Kiedyś żyły w "starych" drewnianych domach na strychach i pod podłogami-były sprzymierzeńcem człowieka teraz łatwość zdobycia pokarmu(kurnik, magazyn, kuchnia, spiżarnia)sprawiają, ze ludzie traktują je jak "szkodniki" a one po prostu żyją przy człowieku a jest 21 wiek  :big tongue: .
Liczę ze tą co złapał kolega przeżyje, nie zostanie zabita łopatą i wyrzucona do śmietnika razem z odpadkami- niech zdechnie- wszak długo nie żyje - może ją przejedzie auto wszak musi uważać! i unikać  drapieżników lisa czy kota ale i udomowionego psa, a w szczególności człowieka i jego wymyślne narzędzia eksterminacji wszystkiego co inne nie dające się zjeść czy postawić w miejscu które jest daleko i nam nie będzie przeszkadzało.  :Wink2:

----------


## lakk

Jak skończy z ociepleniem, to zabierze się za izolację  przewodów w samochodzie, pogryzie je w drobny mak.
Zaproś znajomego myśliwego (kuna jest zwierzyną łowną), postaw flaszę (po wszystkim), a z futerka będzie piękny kołnierz.

----------


## daro31ie

> Chce się wam pochwalić po prawie dwuletniej przegranej walce z kuną postanowiłem w końcu ja złapać, miesiąc temu zbiłem z płyt meblowych dużą żywo łapkę włożyłem do niej surowe jajko i czekałem cierpliwie. Już nawet byłem powiem szczerze trochę zniechęcony i myślałem że łapka nie spełnia swojej roli bo kuna chodziła obok niej i nawet nie ruszyła jajka. Aż do wczoraj kiedy to rano patrze a łapka się zatrzęsła. Podchodzę uradowany do niej a w niej zamiast kuny siedzie sobie kotek sąsiadów. Wypościłem bestie włożyłem ponownie to miesięczne jajko troszkę przez kotka rozbite i dziś patrze klatka znowu zatrzaśnięta zagadam do niej i bingo siedzi sobie w niej piękna kuna  . Teraz jednak mam problem co z nią zrobić bo niestety klatkę która zbiłem nie jestem w stanie przenieść do auta bo jest raz że duża, a dwa że dużo waży   . A boje się że jak otworze drzwiczki to kuna może mi czmychnąć i już więcej jej nie złapie.
> Nie chce jej uśmiercać, ale tez boje się że jak ją wrzucę do jakiegoś wora szmacianego to ona go przegryzie i mi zwieje. Wiec teraz mam znowu problem co z nią zrobić, znajomi mi mówią żebym ja uśmiercił tylko ze ja mam co do tego opory. Co wy byście zrobili z takim szkodnikiem?



No ale jaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :big grin:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Szczerze to nie wiedziałem że kuny nie zyja w lesie .
Czyli jest to kuna domowa , hakuna mataka   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

bladyy78
Gratuluję udanych łowów!
Niewielu się to udaje...
Chyba teraz wiesz... czemu...

Stara bieda lepsza - bo znana... Wypuścić?
Znowu zaczynać łowić?...  :Roll:  

Wroga jakiego masz?
Wypuść gdzieś w okolicy jego domu.
Gdzie byś jej nie wypuścił to i tak jakiś dom w okolicy sobie znajdzie.
Znaczy - zrobisz komuś to, co świetnie znasz!
No, to bym pomyślał o kimś dla mnie bardzo niesympatycznym...
Nie masz wrogów?
Weź szpadel i przywal tej kunie.
Natychmiast sobie wrogów zrobisz...
Tyle, że wtedy skąd wziąć następną kunę!

Ale zbudowałeś zagadkę!!! Jak to rozwiązać?
Może kto z forumowiczów przygarnie?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Chyba faktycznie zostaje ten kumpel-myśliwy.

Adam M.

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

> Szczerze to nie wiedziałem że kuny nie zyja w lesie .
> Czyli jest to kuna domowa , hakuna mataka


Nie wiedziałeś?   :Lol:  
Kuna nie jest szkodnikiem...
Kuna nie mieszka w lesie...
Kuna zamieszkuje domy bo jest "domowa" i chce się zaprzyjaźnij i pobawić z właścicielami...
Kuna odżywia się wełną mineralną w żadnym wypadku nie powoduje szkód w hodowlach ptactwa..

Niektórzy chyba sporo wagarowali podczas lekcji biologii...  :Lol:

----------


## langerob25

Ja na geografii za to nie wagarowałem i wiem ,że kuna to jednostka monetarna w Chorwacji  :big grin:  Jak ktoś chce to mam parę kun nawet...

A kuna domowa w lesie nie zginie,nawet czasami można ją tam spotkać.Jak jej się nie spodoba to z lasu ucieknie po prostu.Na kunę się poluje,a jeśli robi szkody i to czasami nieodwracalne w skutkach to chyba nic nie szkodzi wywieżć ją do lasu. A może któryś z obrońców poda publicznie swój adres ,a autor tematu po prostu,zamiast do lasu podrzuci na strych adresata?

----------


## Charlie

przecierz kuna zostanie wywieziona w okolice zamieszkałe  - odzyska wolność.
Nie rozumiem tego psudoekologicznego larum. 
Ja uważam, że kuna została potraktowana humanitarnie. 
Drugi to by wziął łopatę i przez łeb
Myślę, że zwierzęta zabijane w rzeźni przeżywają większy szok a  i tak źrecie te schabowe czy steki wołowe nie mówiac o klopsikach cielęcych.
Hipokryzja wychodzi pseudoekologom  jak słoma z butów   :Roll: 
Druga sprawa, że takim problemem powinna zająć się Straż Miejska czy jakiś schronisko dla zwierząt.

----------


## mario1976

> Chce się wam pochwalić


Oglądałem reportaż co kuna może zrobić w domu z wełną. Czytałem na forum co wesoła rodzinka kun może zrobić z psychiką inwestora. Ja CI bardzo gratuluję. Złapałeś i chcesz coś zrobić ze zwierzakiem.....bo pewnie 90% tych co tak biadolą nad stworzonkiem jakby im kipisz na poddaszu zrobiło to by przywaliło łopatą w łapetynę - a ty humanitarnie chcesz to dostałeś w łepetynę ba forum.

Co zrobić - proponuję zbiórkę. Daje 50 pln na benzynę i kunę wywieźmy do *hes-a* - lubi chyba kuny.

----------


## lakk

Nad komarami, dżdżownicami i innym tałatajstwem, też będziecie się tak użalać?
"live is brutal, very brutal, und zasadzkas"  :Lol:

----------


## ja14

> Napisał bladyy78
> 
> Chce się wam pochwalić
> 
> 
> Oglądałem reportaż co kuna może zrobić w domu z wełną. Czytałem na forum co wesoła rodzinka kun może zrobić z psychiką inwestora. Ja CI bardzo gratuluję. Złapałeś i chcesz coś zrobić ze zwierzakiem.....bo pewnie 90% tych co tak biadolą nad stworzonkiem jakby im kipisz na poddaszu zrobiło to by przywaliło łopatą w łapetynę - a ty humanitarnie chcesz to dostałeś w łepetynę ba forum.
> 
> Co zrobić - proponuję zbiórkę. Daje 50 pln na benzynę i kunę wywieźmy do *hes-a* - lubi chyba kuny.


Ja tez dam 50 zeta. Hes podaj szybko adres Blademu na priv!

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Skoro złapałeś, to nie zabijaj tylko wywieź do lasu i będzie ok, albo do wietnamskiego baru - oni sobie z nią poradzą.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## dziubek25077

*bladyy78*
Wystaw ją na allegro i wklej linka do aukcji, jak przebrnąłem przez ten temat wydaje mi że może osiągnąć niebotyczną kwote. 
Zatytułuj "Sławna kuna z forum". 
Osobiście uwielbiam przyrode, leśne wycieczki, i nie śmiał bym rozdeptać nawet mrowiska, ale bez jaj żeby robić takie halo z powodu kuny. Może nie jestem "Gucwińskim" i jak widze koty sąsiadów robiące sobie wychodek z  mojego piasku na budowe to to gonie ile wlezie (wiecej nie napisze, bo mnie zliczujecie  :smile:  ) 
Ale życze każdemu obrońćy kuny żeby na własnej skórze doswiadczył wymienianych w temacie przypadków pogryzienia kabli, wełny, narobionych dziur przez myszki, szczury itd. Dla atrakcji proponuje jeszcze założyć chodowle karaluchów, przecież to nic innego jak zwierzęta towarzyszące od lat człowiekowi  :smile: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## hes

Skoro juz sie tak o mnie zatroszczyliście, to uprzejmie informuję, że mieszkając
w 135 letniej poniemieckiej chałupie posiadam już pewnie parę (nie liczyłem) kun
które byly tu odkąd pamiętam. Kiedyś śp. teść ciągle je wyłapywał i ciągle były,
więc uważam, że to robota daremna. Czy wyłapują myszy ? Nie wiem. 
Kurczaków i kur nie trzymamy, mam podejrzenie, że u nas nocują, a polują 
u sąsiadów. Podejrzewam, że jedna więcej nie zrobi różnicy- róbta, co chceta.

----------


## mario1976

I super - a chałupa ma spadzisty dach i tonę wełny pomiędzy krokwiami + KG ? Jak nie ma - a pewnie niema - to sobie załóż nawet hodowlę na poddaszu ale nie ciskaj "kupą" w człowieka co złapał kunę (nie podłączył domu pod 230V, nie strzelał z wiatrówki, nie ukręcił łaba tylko - złapał i che się jej humanitarnie pozbyć) - i chce ja pożegnać. Do tych co twierdzą, że to człowiek z butami wlazł w środowisko kuny i w zamian powinien jej pozwolić na rozpierduchę na poddaszu - Fakt, ze wybudowałem się na wsi i kuna może (odpukać) mnie odwiedzić. Ale gdzie indziej miałem niby się wybudować aby nie przeszkadzać liskom, kunom żubrom, żyrafom ? Domek pomiędzy wieżowacami w centrum ? W Warszawie, Poznaniu, Gdyni też kiedyś była wieś i łaziły pewnie kuny. No tak to już jest, że miasta się rozwijają.  Dla mnie to jest chore - kuny nie można wygonić z poddasza bo chroniona, obowodnicy nie można zrobić i ludzie giną pod kołami - bo żuki są pod ochroną   :Evil:  

No - wygadałem się   :Wink2:

----------


## annecy

> Śmieszą mnie ci wszyscy obrońcy szkodników, jakoś ludźmi się nie przejmują.
> A na codzień wpieprzają schabowe, mielone czy inne rosoły z kury.
> Ciekawe ilu z nich chociaż raz w życiu pomogło jakiemuś zwierzakowi..
> W internecie to łatwo się pomaga.
> Muchy, komary, szerszenie, osy... też pewni łapią w słoiczek z dziurkami i wypuszczają w lesie.


ja mięsa nie jem już od 3 lat... i żyję.... i innym też staram się nie przeszkadzać w życiu... widać da się... 

więc nie generalizuj!

poza tym , problem nie polega na tym czy pozbywać się kun z domów , bo je niszczą ale jak się pozbywać....! ja jestem za humanitarnym podejściem, ot co...

----------


## daggulka

bladyy78 ... kurcze - szacun ......

za to, że nie przywaliłeś jej łopatą tudzież nie podałeś trutki do jedzonka lub nie odstrzeliłeś ... kuna - też chce żyć jak Ty i ja ....   :big grin:  

mam nadzieję, że stworzonko już sobie pomyka w lesie wśród gałązek ...   :cool:

----------


## pierwek

> [Może nie jestem "Gucwińskim" i jak widze koty sąsiadów robiące sobie wychodek z  mojego piasku na budowe to to gonie ile wlezie (wiecej nie napisze, bo mnie zliczujecie  )


Brutalu! te biedna kocięta znaczą SWÓJ teren i to jest instynkt. One nie wiedzą, że Twój piasek jest na budowę myślały że zrobiłeś im taką fajną kuwetę ogrodową... A poza tym nie są złośliwe tylko milusie i mądre i ta kuna też jest taka fajna milusia i przyroda też jest milusia i trzeba ją chronić nawet za cenę zdrowia psychicznego pojedynczego człowieka. 
*Byle bym tym człowiekiem nie był ja... Bo wtedy "ręka noga mózg na ścianie"*   :Evil:  

A tak poza tym to papatki, całuski i ściskam serdecznie. Heja buziaczki!

 :Wink2:

----------


## dziubek25077

No wiesz jak lubisz patrzeć na zesrane podwórko to juz nie moja sprawa, ja nie bardzo, a pozaty jak kot jest mądrym stworzeniem to ja wymiekam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Psa można nauczyć wiele, ale kota? 
I tak będzie chodził własnymi drogami, i nawet jak mu w pewnym miejscu urwiesz mu łape, to na pozostałych dokustyka jeszcze raz i zesra sie po raz enty, pies by tego niezrobił. (skoro juz zostałęm oskarżony o brutalstwo   :Lol:  )

Więc naucz to mądre zwierze takich zachowań, to zmienie zdanie.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## daggulka

pierwek - wszystko można , humanitarnie ......

mój ojciec - na przykład w ubiegłym roku miał krety w posesji ... górka na górce - i w szoku byłam jak skubany  się zawziął ....
jak sie robiła górka - podchodził z łopata , wyczekał moment , podebrał kreta z tą ziemia, do wiadra ....i wynosił do lasu za rzekę ...   :big grin:  

Pytam go - co ty robisz ? a on mi na to, że wynosi za rzeke coby nie wrócił ... a zabić nie zabije bo kret też chce żyć ...

Mnie czeka akcja w tym roku .... na jesieni miałam cała działkę zrytą ... ale nie mam tyle cierpliwości co tato ... kupie jakis odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy ... ale na pewno nie zabiję ... 

jak tak patrzę na niekt orych to se mysle, że człowiek to takie większe  terytorialne zwierze ... zabetonować, zabić ... tylko moje, moje , moje najważniejsze ....   :Evil:

----------


## dziubek25077

JA też nie mam sumienia zabić, żeby ktoś nie myślał, ale patrzyć z zachwytem jak zwierzyna robi nam demolke z domu czy podwórka to juz podchodzi pod sadomasochizm, może ktos lubi  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Wren

A ja proszę o projekt klatki bo niestety nam kuna żyć juz nie daje... sciaga jakies smieci które smierdzą i halasuje w nocy. Porażka :sad:

----------


## daggulka

> JA też nie mam sumienia zabić, żeby ktoś nie myślał, ale patrzyć z zachwytem jak zwierzyna robi nam demolke z domu czy podwórka to juz podchodzi pod sadomasochizm, może ktos lubi 
> Pozdro !!!


Nikt nie każe patrzeć ... można zrobić wiele -- ale w humanitarny i cywilizowany sposób ... jak na przykład bladyy78 ... zaimponował mi , powiem bez kozery ...   :big grin:

----------


## pierwek

*dziubek25077* ja rozumiem Twój ból ale nie gorączkuj się tak tylko popatrz na buźkę pod moim postem. To była gorzka ironia...

co do kretów... mam postawionych parę butelek i puszek po piwie na drutach + jak pojawi się jakiś zabłąkany kret to mu od razu wsadzam odstraszacz elektroniczny w jego dużą dziurę...   :oops:  ... tylko od kopca niestety . Krety siedzą za płotem u sąsiada który tylko kosi trawę na swojej działce i prawdopodobnie zbiera kasę na budowę.

Nie jest to zbyt estetyczne ale jak widzę te kopce za płotem to w sumie moje butelki nie wyglądają najgorzej...

----------


## dziubek25077

> Napisał dziubek25077
> 
> JA też nie mam sumienia zabić, żeby ktoś nie myślał, ale patrzyć z zachwytem jak zwierzyna robi nam demolke z domu czy podwórka to juz podchodzi pod sadomasochizm, może ktos lubi 
> Pozdro !!!
> 
> 
> Nikt nie każe patrzeć ... można zrobić wiele -- ale w humanitarny i cywilizowany sposób ... jak na przykład bladyy78 ... zaimponował mi , powiem bez kozery ...


Jestem dokłądnie tego samego zdania, ale czytając niektóre wypowiedzi to takie skutki miejscowych zwierzątek są wręcz atrakcją  :smile: 
Dodam dla kotrastu, że moim marzeniem jest zeby w okolicy lubnawet na podwórku latały ważki, pamiętam z dzieciecych lat jak nad jeziorami latało pełno. 
CHyba małe oczko wodne im nie wystarczy  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## dziubek25077

*pierwek*
Wszystko ok  :wink:  ale co by nie było kota w domu niezaakceptuje  :smile: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## daggulka

> Dodam dla kotrastu, że moim marzeniem jest zeby w okolicy lubnawet na podwórku latały ważki, pamiętam z dzieciecych lat jak nad jeziorami latało pełno.


mnie nic nie trza ... do lasu 250m ... podchodzą pod płotek sarenki , jeżyki, bażanty , kuropatwy ... fajnie latem wieczorkiem przy kawie na tarasie usiąść i popatrzeć jak sarenki pomykają...   :big grin:  
na budowie miałam gniazda ptaków ... kopciuszki się wylęgły na wysokości wzroku w kotłowni ... animal planet na żywo   :big grin:  
ja tak lubię ... jeno do zaskrońców i żmij sie chyba nie przyzwyczaję   :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

> A ja proszę o projekt klatki bo niestety nam kuna żyć juz nie daje... sciaga jakies smieci które smierdzą i halasuje w nocy. Porażka


Projekt znajdziesz w google tutaj link do aukcji 
http://www.allegro.pl/sklep/6736511_farmen

*dziubek25077*
ja uważam że kot jest bardziej czysty niz pies   :big grin:  a uważałem odwrotnie dopóki sam kota nie dostałem   :Wink2:

----------


## dziubek25077

*Mały Mariusz*
O swoje futerko napewno bardziej dba, szczerze mówiąc liżącego sie psa jeszcze nie widziałem  :smile:  
Ale jak Ci sie zleje smród jakby sie stado małp zrzygało  :smile: 
To nie dla mnie  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## PeZet

> A kuna to takie stworzonko że nie łatwo się przed nią zabezpieczyć bo potrafi pod dach wejść małym otworkiem pod dachówka.


Wniosek: trza kryć gontem bitumicznym albo miedzią.   :big grin:  

Blady78, szacuneczek: złapałeś, pytasz, wywozisz.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> *Mały Mariusz*
> O swoje futerko napewno bardziej dba, szczerze mówiąc liżącego sie psa jeszcze nie widziałem  
> Ale jak Ci sie zleje smród jakby sie stado małp zrzygało 
> To nie dla mnie 
> Pozdro !!!


dziubek - Tobie kota własnie trzeba żebys zobaczył jakie to czyste zwierzątko  :smile:  Mój to taki hrabia, że nawet jak na dwór wychodzi to na trawę się nie załatwi, tylko do kuwety po powrocie. A w kuwecie żwirek pochłaniający i nic nie czuć - słowo!  :smile:

----------


## pierwek

> A w kuwecie żwirek pochłaniający i nic nie czuć - słowo!


masz kotkę czy kocura (a jak kocura to czy kastrata)? Pytam z ciekawości czy taki żwirek daje radę przy kocie z jajkami.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Napisał Sylwia_LBN
> 
>  A w kuwecie żwirek pochłaniający i nic nie czuć - słowo!
> 
> 
> masz kotkę czy kocura (a jak kocura to czy kastrata)? Pytam z ciekawości czy taki żwirek daje radę przy kocie z jajkami.


Kotek - bez jajek (już mi to chyba wybaczył)  :big grin: , więc nie wiem jakby to było przy jajecznym kotku, bo mój zabieg przeszedł jak miał 7 m-cy, zanim by mógł zacząć teren znaczyć.

----------


## JPawka

A w kuwecie żwirek pochłaniający i nic nie czuć - słowo! [quote]


zgadza się ale też dużo zależy od tego czym karmimy naszego pupla

----------


## mario1976

> Wniosek: trza kryć gontem bitumicznym albo miedzią.   
> 
> Blady78, szacuneczek: złapałeś, pytasz, wywozisz.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Myślę, że jak się kuna zaprze to możesz sobie betonem dach zalać a i tak  wejdzie. Nie wiem czy na stronie TVP są dostępne archiwlane programy. Kilka mc temu było o kunach w Expresie Reporterów (kunkę "posiada" między innymy gość z kabaretu Otto). Uprzyjemnia jej dzień grając na wiośle podpiętym do pieca. Kuna ma to chyba w dupie. Brrrrr.....

----------


## monia i marek

> pierwek - wszystko można , humanitarnie ......
> 
> mój ojciec - na przykład w ubiegłym roku miał krety w posesji ... górka na górce - i w szoku byłam jak skubany  się zawziął ....
> jak sie robiła górka - podchodził z łopata , wyczekał moment , podebrał kreta z tą ziemia, do wiadra ....i wynosił do lasu za rzekę ...   
> 
> Pytam go - co ty robisz ? a on mi na to, że wynosi za rzeke coby nie wrócił ... a zabić nie zabije bo kret też chce żyć ...
> 
> Mnie czeka akcja w tym roku .... na jesieni miałam cała działkę zrytą ... ale nie mam tyle cierpliwości co tato ... kupie jakis odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy ... ale na pewno nie zabiję ... 
> 
> jak tak patrzę na niekt orych to se mysle, że człowiek to takie większe  terytorialne zwierze ... zabetonować, zabić ... tylko moje, moje , moje najważniejsze ....


a ja mam masę kopców i nawet polubiłam te moje kreciki   :Lol:  
ziemię z kopców wykorzystuję do wsadzania nowych roślinek - jest tak spulchniona, że na nic ogrodnicza z worka   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

Kuna wywieziona do lasu. Projekt łapki podpatrzyłem na Allegro. Budowa jej jest bardzo prosta. Co mogę doradzić tym co chcą ja zrobić to niech zrobią taka która ma zapadki z 2 stron a nie z jednej bo zwierzątko może się bać do niej wejść. Jajko na przynętę najlepiej ubić troszkę wtedy kuna nie będzie się mu mogła oprzeć wcześniej jak było całe to kuna je omijała. Łapkę najlepiej zrobić dużą moja ma 120cm długości ok 25cm szerokości i 30 wysokości zrobiłem ja z płyt meblowych wiec troszkę sobie waży samemu jej nie dałem rady przenieść bo nie dorobiłem do niej uchwytów do przenoszenia. Najważniejsza jest cierpliwość ale było warto bo na razie mam spokój. Moja kuna po za tym ze niszczyła mi dach  była taka fajna że robiła mi kupki przed drzwiami wejściowymi i na poddaszu za drzwiami balkonowymi, a i jeszcze powiem nie było miesiąca żeby koło domu nie było jakiegoś martwego ptaszka którego pióra znajdowałem w dachu w wełnie. Życzę wszystkim którzy mają problem z kuna pomyślnych łowów i nie prawdą jest to że kuna jest za sprytna na to żeby dała się złapać mi się udało    :big grin:  . Powodzenia

----------


## monia i marek

*bladyy78*, jak ją wywiozłeś do lasu? Przełożyłeś do worka?
Szkoda, że fotki nie cyknąłeś. 
Dobrze, że podpowiedziałeś jak złapać kunę żywą nie robiąc jej krzywdy, bo pewnie niejednej osobie przydadzą się te rady, a wówczas można ją bezpiecznie wyprowadzić w inne miejsce.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

*bladyy78* Faktycznie fotkę mogłeś pstryknąć, żeby na pamiatkę była - w końcu my tu wszyscy śledzili losy kuny  :smile:  A tak na poważnie - fajnie, że wszystko dobrze się skończyło, no i życzę żeby kuna inne miejsce zamieszkania znalazła  :smile:

----------


## tautek3

biedne zwierzątku....takie sympatyczne przecież... :wink:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Ciekawe czy po wypuszczeniu z klatki (na poddaszu) wróciła by po jakimś czasie w to samo miejsce   :Confused:  
Przecież głupia nie jest i jak raz dała się złapać powinna wyciągnąć wnioski i znaleść sobie inny domek.  :Wink2:

----------


## magdazaba

Ja znam sposób bardziej przyjacielski na wypłoszenie kuny - nie stosowałam, w bloku nie ma zwierzątek, jak sie przeprowadzę to mam nadzieję, że mnie też ominie. Ale do rzeczy: wyczesać porządnie psa wilczura (najlepszy byłby wilk - jej naturalny wróg, ale z tym problem) - zrobić porządny kłębek z sierści, namoczyć, aby mocniej śmierdziało i wsadzić w te dziury, gdzie zwierzątko bytuje. Ucieka daleko - choćby o sąsiada  :Wink2:  
Mozna spróbować - ten sposób znam od faceta, który zajmuje się zawodowo deratyzację.
Dajcie znać na forum jak działa taki :"pies".

----------


## kuna2

satynkaa
chyba nie masz domku z wełną mineralną, albo mieszkasz sobie spokojnie w bloku, bo w przeciwnym wypadku, nie byłabyś taką obrończynią kuneczki domowej

----------


## satinkaa

*
   kuna2*  fakt ja mieszczuch,  ale mam przyjaciół o których pisałam, mających domek pod lasem i goszczących  rodzinę kun.   Ja jestem tylko przeciwko   zabijaniu PATRZ  wypowiedz  *erpxxx*  I TYLKO O TO CHODZI



pozdrawiam

----------


## Michal1972

Znajomy miał kuny na strychu między płytą a dachówką w wełnie mineralnej przez około 2 lata. O szkodach kuny dowiedział się jak zaczęło już na tym strychu nieźle cuchnąć ich odchodami i padliną którą poznosiły. Dowiedział się o odstraszaczach ultradźwiękowych które emitują dźwięki nie słyszalne dla uszu ludzi za to kuna je słyszy bardzo głośno . kupił takie 2 urządzenia i zainstalował na strychu  (ma powierzchnie ok 160m2) i kuna się wyniosła po tygodniu bez powrotnie. Zainwestował 300 zł ale troszkę za późno bo i tak wymienialiśmy dach u niego po pół roku kiedy kuny się wyniosły. Ponieważ smród nie ustał a wełna była cała skiereszowana. Podobną są już takie urządzenia w Polsce gdzieś w sklepach internetowych bo te odstraszacze sprowadził z Francji w 2008 roku

----------


## Klaudul

Po przeczytaniu wszystkich doświadczeń z kunkami pragnę podzielić się swoim przeżyciem.Przez 2 tygodnie byłam pozbawiona internetu,nie wiedziałam jaka jest tego przyczyna.Byłam pewna,ze modem zepsuł się,potem,że przyczyną jest powódź,na samym końcu ,dokładnie dziś poznałam przyczynę tajemniczego zniknięcia internetu.Po wyprawie na strych okazało się ,że kabel,który jest połączony z modemem i telefonem jest pogryziony przez te oto sympatyczne i bardzo nerwowe stworzenia.Dziwi mnie to,ze na sztrychu znajdują się również takie kable jak od telefonu i anteny TV.Dlaczego inne kabelki jej nie smakują tylko mój internet.Tygrysie odchody mnie nie interesują,wyniosę nocą na strych głośniki i puszcze kunom kołysanki...myślę,ze będą spały jak aniołki.

----------


## Wojciech35

Panie Michale1972
Ja mam podobny problem od kilku miesięcy kuna szaleje na poddaszu w wełnie mineralnej, próbowałem kilku sposobów i nic nie skutkuje. Podkładałem zatrute jajka, truciznę na szczury, zakładałem pułapki żywołowne na żywe kurczaki ale problem dalej istnieje, kuna wogóle tym nie była zainteresowana. Słyszałem o odstraszaczach ultradźwiękowych ale nie wiem na jaki się zdecydować bo nie chce kasy utopić. Jeżli pan może zdobyć informacje co to za urządzenie pomogło pana znajomemu to będę wdzięczny za udzielenie takiej informacji.

Z góry dziękuję i Pozdrawiam
Wojtek M.

----------


## Michal1972

To jest produkt o nazwie  DUO-PRO PESTREPELLER  Kolor tego urządzenia to szaro-czarny, ma wbudowane dwa głośniki i posiada dwie diody u góry (czerwona i zielona).

pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## kombatant

Nie było mnie tu przez pół roku, ale:
- wciąż walczę: złapałem w klatkę kilkanaście kotów, ale kuny nie (a są i niszczą poddasze napewno, a smród w jednym pomieszczeniu jest wciąż wyczuwalny)
- zatykam wszelkie możliwe wejścia najnowszymi materiałami dekarskimi z blachą ołowianą 
- satinkaa - Ty to jakiś popieprzony ekolog jesteś chyba
- cały czas podpierasz się domkiem znajomych, bo to nie Twój kuny niszczyły
- nie masz nic innego do roboty, żeby 1300 postów natrzepać
- a jak ją dorwę (kunę), to zostanie u mnie w domu na zawsze (wypchana na kominku)
A.

----------


## bioło

Hmm ... KUNY to paskudne stworzenia ....
w zeszłym roku miałam problem z dzięciołem który na początku dziobał w antenę, na początku było to zabawne potem ów dzięcioł zniszczył elewacje w dwóch moich domach ... w tym roku kuny grasują mi po ogrodzie i poddaszu nowego domu ... zawsze byłam za ochroną środowiska ale od dziś zaczynam walkę :
- słyszałam że warto włączyć budzik (taki zwykły PIPI PIPI) na kilka nocy to powinno je odstraszyć 
- i/lub radio na całą noc 
ale nie spotkałam się na forum z wypowiedziami na te pomysły ... może ktoś próbował ??

----------


## Ella

> Witam, mieliśmy tego niechcianego lokatora wiosną. Raz nawet bezczelny typ nam się pokazał na podwórku!  Właziła na dach po rynnie i namiętnie niszczyła folię. W czasie porządków pod stertami drewna na podwórzu znajdowałam smętne resztki gniazd i dokładnie wylizane skorupki jaj. Mamy psa (yorka), ale nie wykazywał zainteresowania. W akcie desperacji sprowadziliśmy człeka, który pojawił się tu na forum (z Bielska). Założył na całym dachu odstraszacze, kazał to i owo uszczelnić. Póki co,nie zapeszam!, jest spokój. Mamy nawet jedno gniazdo w otworze na drzwi, które totalnie jest odsłonięte. Skrzydlaci lokatorzy jeszcze żyją.


Karpatka, czy te odstraszacze (ultradżwiekowe, jak rozumiem?) zostaly zamontowane na dachu na zewnątrz czy w środku na strychu?

----------


## Ella

> Przeczytałem opowieści o kunach i ponieważ zajmuję się zawodowo zabezpieczaniem budynkow przed kunami od prawie 14 lat stwierdzam, że wiedza na ich temat to same legendy np
> -kot ochroni - kunie wystarcza kilka sekund żeby upolowac kota,
> -ultradźwięki nie dzialają- działają tylko trzeba wiedzieć jakiej mają być częstotliwości,
> -podwójna wróblówka- kuna przegryza stal jak my kawałek chleba,
> -glośna muzyka odstraszy- należy dołożyć pół litra i zagrychę 
> -dezodoranty- wietrzeją i nie da się popsikać do wszystkich otworów
> -*odstraszacz założony na strychu nie jest skuteczny- przecież do kuny nic nie dociera bo ultradźwięki są wytłumiane przez folię i wełnę - to tak jakby w celach antykoncepcyjnych połykać prezerwatywy*
> -itd, itp
> pełne informacje 600 152 394
> ...


Nie bardzo rozumiem, jak interpretować ten pogrubiony punkt - czy to krytyka montowania odstraszaczy wewnątrz na strychu?
Ale jeśli kuna mieszka właśnie na strychu, a po dachu przechadza się w ramach spacerów, to czy skuteczne będzie umieszczanie odstraszaczy tylko na zewnątrz?

----------


## Ella

> To jest produkt o nazwie  DUO-PRO PESTREPELLER  Kolor tego urządzenia to szaro-czarny, ma wbudowane dwa głośniki i posiada dwie diody u góry (czerwona i zielona).
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Michał


Czy może ktoś jeszcze wypróbowal to urządzenie? To chińszczyzna, w tej chwili dostępna powszechnie w necie w Polsce. Ciekawa jestem, czy warto w to zainwestować.

----------


## jkosak

w zeszłym roku doproadziła mnie do rozpaczy

złapałem w żywołapkę na jajko
wywiozłem daleko

w tym roku jest następna 
pułapka już zastawiona

mam też nastawione odstraszacze ultradźwiękowe
ale sam nie wiem czy to działa

----------


## jkosak

a dzisiaj nasypałem do dziury proszku do prania

----------


## jkosak

urządzenia chyba działają
ważny jest zmasowany atak
jak wyjeżdżam to zostawiam radio na głos

----------


## jkosak

> Czy może ktoś jeszcze wypróbowal to urządzenie? To chińszczyzna, w tej chwili dostępna powszechnie w necie w Polsce. Ciekawa jestem, czy warto w to zainwestować.



DUO-PRO PESTREPELLER
kupiłem
myślę, że warto




poszła sobie  :wink:

----------


## agnesisko

Od kiedy pamiętam moja mama walczyła z kunami. To była walka w wiatrakami. Jednak raz wyczesała porządnie psa i tą sierść w coś chyba zapakowała i na strychu porozwieszała. Pomogło, ale teraz moja mama nie jest pewna czy to akurat czy po prostu kunom sie znudziło

----------


## bioło

Też uważam że zmasowany atak na nie coś da ....
Zastanawiam się nad tym urządzeniem tylko mi by przydały się 2 a nawet 3 ...
Sierść psa ... hmm na moje to nie działa ... Od 2 tyg co noc mają radio włączone i już coraz bliżej domu podchodzą .... (ślady odchodów znów mam na wycieraczkach) :bash:

----------


## jkosak

> Też uważam że zmasowany atak na nie coś da ....
> Zastanawiam się nad tym urządzeniem tylko mi by przydały się 2 a nawet 3 ...
> Sierść psa ... hmm na moje to nie działa ... Od 2 tyg co noc mają radio włączone i już coraz bliżej domu podchodzą .... (ślady odchodów znów mam na wycieraczkach)





DUO-PRO PESTREPELLER
u mnie skuteczne
mialem w zeszlym roku inne 5 sztuk
ale teraz dziala
po 6 tygodniach nie ma sladu po zapachu
 :wink:

----------


## Dogor

Ja też walczyłem z kunami od przeszło pół roku różnymi sposobami. Po instalacji na strychu urządzenia DUO-PRO PESTREPELLER mam od miesiąca spokój.
Kupiłem w sklepie internetowym www_odstraszacze_com za 129 zł i było warto. Polecam ten produkt !

----------


## bioło

a to urządzenie nadaje się na umieszczenie go przed domem czy tylko w pomieszczeniach ???

----------


## bladyy78

Nie kupujcie żadnych odstraszaczy ultradźwiękowych bo to pic na wodę kuny tak nie odstraszycie, gówienka tygrysa tez nie pomagają tak samo nie pomaga sierść od psa. Kuny to mądre i przebiegłe bestie ale maja jedna przypadłość kochają jaja i im się nie oprą. Ja już złapałem kunę z która walczyłem prawie 2 lata i niszczyła mi wełnę. Włączałem radio na noc, stukałem w płyty gipsowe, rozwieszałem siatkę na domu i podłączałem do niej prąd i na kunę to nie działało. Zrobiłem w końcu dużą żywołapkę z płyt meblowych i po miesiącu kuna w końcu dała się złapać.  Jajko jednak w żywo-łapce musi być nadtłuczone żeby kuna wyczuwała jego zapach. Raz włożonego jajka nie wymieniamy, nie ruszamy również tej żywo łapki najlepiej umiejscowić ja w takim miejscu w którym wiemy że kuna tamtędy przechodzi.  Kiedyś w expresie reporterów był program na temat kun i występował tam człowiek który niby zajmował się odstraszaniem tych zwierząt. Sprzedaje on urządzenia ultradźwiękowe. Ostatnio przypadkiem poznałem pewnych ludzi którzy maja problem z kuna zniszczyła im dach i szukali dekarza, jak im powiedziałem że ja załapałem kunę to mi nie wierzyli chcieli odkupić tą żywo łapkę, mówili że próbowali już wszystkiego i mieli gówna tygrysa z ZOO, dawali sierść psa, a po programie expresu reporterów skontaktowali się z tym człowiekiem który to niby z każdego domu usunie kuny, jak się okazało jest on z Bielska czy okolic Bielska przyszedł do nich zamontował te urządzenie skasował ich coś 200zł, a kunę jak mieli tak maja nadal. Dlatego nie dajcie się oszukać na jakieś hiper odstraszacze nawet od fachowców bo one nic nie dają, albo działają tylko na niektóre kuny.   
Życzę powodzenia w walce  :smile:

----------


## Dogor

> Nie kupujcie żadnych odstraszaczy ultradźwiękowych bo to pic na wodę kuny tak nie odstraszycie, gówienka tygrysa tez nie pomagają tak samo nie pomaga sierść od psa. Kuny to mądre i przebiegłe bestie ale maja jedna przypadłość kochają jaja i im się nie oprą. Ja już złapałem kunę z która walczyłem prawie 2 lata i niszczyła mi wełnę. Włączałem radio na noc, stukałem w płyty gipsowe, rozwieszałem siatkę na domu i podłączałem do niej prąd i na kunę to nie działało. Zrobiłem w końcu dużą żywołapkę z płyt meblowych i po miesiącu kuna w końcu dała się złapać.  Jajko jednak w żywo-łapce musi być nadtłuczone żeby kuna wyczuwała jego zapach. Raz włożonego jajka nie wymieniamy, nie ruszamy również tej żywo łapki najlepiej umiejscowić ja w takim miejscu w którym wiemy że kuna tamtędy przechodzi.  Kiedyś w expresie reporterów był program na temat kun i występował tam człowiek który niby zajmował się odstraszaniem tych zwierząt. Sprzedaje on urządzenia ultradźwiękowe. Ostatnio przypadkiem poznałem pewnych ludzi którzy maja problem z kuna zniszczyła im dach i szukali dekarza, jak im powiedziałem że ja załapałem kunę to mi nie wierzyli chcieli odkupić tą żywo łapkę, mówili że próbowali już wszystkiego i mieli gówna tygrysa z ZOO, dawali sierść psa, a po programie expresu reporterów skontaktowali się z tym człowiekiem który to niby z każdego domu usunie kuny, jak się okazało jest on z Bielska czy okolic Bielska przyszedł do nich zamontował te urządzenie skasował ich coś 200zł, a kunę jak mieli tak maja nadal. Dlatego nie dajcie się oszukać na jakieś hiper odstraszacze nawet od fachowców bo one nic nie dają, albo działają tylko na niektóre kuny.   
> Życzę powodzenia w walce


No i w tym momencie kolego Blady bym się z tobą nie zgodził bo nie wiem jakiego odstraszacza używali twoi znajomi ale na pewno jest to tak że sprzęt sprzętowi nie równy, Ja osobiście używałem tego Duo-Pro i u mnie się sprawdził i jestem tego pewien w 100 % bo po zainstalowaniu tego urządzenia możemy w końcu przesypiać noce. I od czasu instalacji tego urządzenia nie słychać w ogóle nic. Nie ukrywam że tez podchodziłem do tego sceptycznie ale spróbowałem i było warto.

----------


## bladyy78

Niezła reklama normalnie już prawie dałem się nabrać  :smile:  Aż dziw bierze że kilku nowych użytkowników zarejestrowało się na to forum żeby tylko się podzielić informacjami o tym wyśmienitym odstraszaczu. Szkoda że nie podyskutujecie na inne tematy  :smile: . Chłopaki nie jesteście pierwsi na tym forum którzy tak próbują reklamować swoje stronki ale na tym forum ludzie nie tacy głupi jak wam się wydaje.

----------


## Dogor

Ja nie mam zamiary nikomu robić reklamy, to prawda że jestem nowym użytkownikiem i nie jest to przypadek ze początek moich wpisów był właśnie był w tym temacie. Ale ten temat z kunami mnie gnębił od dłuższego czasu. Ja tylko pisze co się u mnie sprawdziło i nie namawiam nikogo żeby kupił akurat to urządzenie. 

Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## RafalM

A było w takim kabarecie, "Patrze a tu kuna zniknęa". ..

Niestety  miałem ten sam problem kilka lat temu, próbowałem tych odstraszaczy ale coś kiepsko u mnie działały, dopiero jak kupiłem pułakę na kuny - taką żywołapkę dwuwejściową to złapałem dziada. mam za miękkie serce tak więc wywiozłem kilka wsi dalej, pewnie szybko znalzła sobie nowy dom do robienia szkód. Reasumując polecam pułapkę. Nikomu nie zycze posiadania kuny pod dachem a tym bardziej całej kuniej rodzinki.

----------


## pajak075

Witam.Na moim strychu zadomowily sie cztery kuny.Sprawe rozwiazalo kilka torebek kulek na mole o zapachu lawendy i kilka zwyklych zapachow lawendowych(w opakowaniu plastikowym).Pozdrawiam

----------


## emiliana

Ja też miałam kunę na strychu w domku do którego jeżdżę parę razy w roku  a w mieszkaniu myszy, które chodziły sobie jak chciały  zostawiając wszędzie swoje odchody. Kupiłam na allegro  taki elektroniczny odstraszacz  kun, myszy , szczurów i go zainstalowałam.  Jedno takie urządzenie działa w promieniu  ok 50 m.  Postawiłam  w kuchni  i teraz mam spokój. Mam go włączony do prądu (, działa  na zasilacz)  , więc zużywa nie wiele prądu. Może działać również na baterię. Jak miałam na  baterię , to gdy baterie się wyładowały , to  gdy przyjechałam  i włączyłam go do prądu , to po jakiejś godzinie usłyszałam tylko na strychu szuranie , piski i tupanie  i była cisza. Tak więc to naprawde działa.

----------


## emiliana

Na Allegro jest dużo takich odstraszaczy, dlatego trzeba wybrać taki który ma  dobra opinię.

----------


## Driz1911

bladyy78, mam pytanie..jak zrobiłeś żywołapkę, głównie chodzi mi o mechanizm zapadni by zamkneło kunę w środku? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## bladyy78

Wzorowałem się na żywo-łapkach dostępnych na allegro,  najważniejsze że musi być ona przelotowa tzn zapadki z dwóch stron żeby kuna widziała prześwit wtedy jest bardziej odważna i szybciej będzie można ją złapać ( jeżeli szybkością można nazwać miesięczne oczekiwanie) . Żywo-łapka musi również być duża. Żeby kuna się w niej mogła spokojnie zmieścić.  Nie wiem czy to zbieg okoliczności ale u mnie kuna wpadła po tym jak dzień wcześniej do żywo-łapki wpadł kot. Wiec może warto najpierw do takiej łapki wpuścić kotka na godzinkę wtedy  kuna będzie miała mniejsze obawy żeby do niej wejść.

----------


## les111

Mam pytanie czy kuna zawsze powraca w to samo miejsce i w jakim okresie

----------


## jkosak

witam

duo- pro jednak dziala
lepiej niz inne
a na pewno na komary
przez cale tato w promieniu 10 metrow zadnego komara
a dzialka nad samym jeziorem

dzisiaj zlapalem swoją trzecią kunę
w zywołapkę
mozna kupić na allegro 50-100 zl
oczywiscie na jajko

wywiozlem na druga strone Olsztyna


tak mysle, ze trzeb alapac i wywozic bo chronione

ale plaga sie chyba zrobila ostatnio

----------


## mrozek1

marketing szeptany to się nazywa czyli 'szeptanka'. Przyszło do nas kilka lat temu.
Ten profesjonalny to czasem nawet działa. W waszym wydaniu - żenada i zdecydowana antyreklama.

Tak więc lepiej próbować z kałem tygrysa niż z produktami duo-pro cośtam. Taką  mam koncepcję.

----------


## 007

http://tinypic.pl/iow0lknj7djj
mecanizm blokujący klapy
http://tinypic.pl/vdaic5k7k3c6
cęść mechanizmu spustowego zamoeszczona na środku sznurka przywiązanego do klap
http://tinypic.pl/nq396o3gtcjn
tzw język część spustu
http://tinypic.pl/j56pcq3tpoj1
środek
http://tinypic.pl/8mi5hez9cv3s
na języku jest wcięcie,ząbek
http://tinypic.pl/1bmz6xbbqacz
przynęta zamocowana na sznurku sznurek jednym końcem jest przywiązany do gwożdzia w ściance a drugim do języka
http://tinypic.pl/cng0nic62ztq
zawiasy są z gwożdzi przebite przez deskę boczną i wbite w deski klapy
http://tinypic.pl/fa4sbag1giky
zawiasy są oczywiscie z obu stron
http://tinypic.pl/4j1ju6gxhpfk
spust w człości u góry kolek taki plaskimoże być wbity kawałek blaszki tylko ma za dużo niewystawać. mawystawać tak3 4 5 mm
http://tinypic.pl/gb42jui3dqsq
w środku tszeba tak dogrzć aby sznurek był napięty
http://tinypic.pl/7b0thz8jmx8l
nastawiona.podpowiedż żeby sznurek był napięty najławiej zrobić tak do sznurka w czsie budowy przywiązać języ tylkodłuuuuuuuugi i bez nacięciaprzelożyć przez dziuręw ścience naciągnąć izaznaczyć przy samej ściancegdzie ma być nacięcie.acha idziura powinna być tak najlepiej 5 6 7 max 8cm zadpodłogą zależy rerz od wielkości jak czegoś nienapisałem i nierozumiecie to pytać
to batdzo prosta pułapka zrobilem taką sam wwieku 12lat .życzę powodrzenia i sory za ewętualne byki ajak ktoś ce jajko zamątować tp praebiś drutem tytoniowyn 1 1,5 mm do itak musi być nieszczelne żeby kuna poczuła powoddzemia

----------


## 007

Nie rozumię dlaczego kupować żywołapki na koty, kuny itp jak można bardzo łatwo zrobić samemu. Znam stary i dobry sposób na żywołapke którego nauczył mnie dziadek. Jest bardzo dobry, i skuteczny .(powyżej)

----------


## 007

oczywiście dużo tszeba dograć metodą prub i błędów np czułość ile razy kot mi mięcho wpieprzył

----------


## 007

jak czegoś nierozumiecie to pytać

----------


## piotrmak

wywiozlem na druga strone Olsztyna


tak mysle, ze trzeb alapac i wywozic bo chronione

ale plaga sie chyba zrobila ostatnio[/QUOTE]

A Tobie będą przywozić inni z innej strony miasta :smile:  Z takim pasożytem to jedynie kijem między oczy i wypchanego na kominku posadzić a nie podrzucać innym, tak jak już tu jeden kolega napisał. Też mam z kunami problem, rozwalają mi wełnę. Kiedyś w końcu to ścierwo dopadnę i na pewno nie będę palił paliwa żeby to wywieźć.

----------


## 007

niezawsze i na wiosnę

----------


## 007

Nie rozumię dlaczego kupować żywołapki na koty, kuny itp jak można bardzo łatwo zrobić samemu. Znam stary i dobry sposób na żywołapke którego nauczył mnie dziadek. Jest bardzo dobry, i skuteczny .


http://tinypic.pl/iow0lknj7djj
mecanizm blokujący klapy
http://tinypic.pl/vdaic5k7k3c6
cęść mechanizmu spustowego zamoeszczona na środku sznurka przywiązanego do klap
http://tinypic.pl/nq396o3gtcjn
tzw język część spustu
http://tinypic.pl/j56pcq3tpoj1
środek
http://tinypic.pl/8mi5hez9cv3s
na języku jest wcięcie,ząbek
http://tinypic.pl/1bmz6xbbqacz
przynęta zamocowana na sznurku sznurek jednym końcem jest przywiązany do gwożdzia w ściance a drugim do języka
http://tinypic.pl/cng0nic62ztq
zawiasy są z gwożdzi przebite przez deskę boczną i wbite w deski klapy
http://tinypic.pl/fa4sbag1giky
zawiasy są oczywiscie z obu stron
http://tinypic.pl/4j1ju6gxhpfk
spust w człości u góry kolek taki plaskimoże być wbity kawałek blaszki tylko ma za dużo niewystawać. mawystawać tak3 4 5 mm
http://tinypic.pl/gb42jui3dqsq
w środku tszeba tak dogrzć aby sznurek był napięty
http://tinypic.pl/7b0thz8jmx8l
nastawiona.podpowiedż żeby sznurek był napięty najławiej zrobić tak do sznurka w czsie budowy przywiązać języ tylkodłuuuuuuuugi i bez nacięciaprzelożyć przez dziuręw ścience naciągnąć izaznaczyć przy samej ściancegdzie ma być nacięcie.acha idziura powinna być tak najlepiej 5 6 7 max 8cm zadpodłogą zależy rerz od wielkości jak czegoś nienapisałem i nierozumiecie to pytać
to batdzo prosta pułapka zrobilem taką sam wwieku 12lat .życzę powodrzenia i sory za ewętualne byki ajak ktoś ce jajko zamątować tp praebiś drutem tytoniowyn 1 1,5 mm do itak musi być nieszczelne żeby kuna poczuła powoddzemia
oczywiście dużo tszeba dograć metodą prub i błędów np czułość ile razy kot mi mięcho wpieprzył

----------


## 007

nie kijem bo pod ochroną tylko do lasu

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

tak poczytuje te watki o szkodnikach i slabo mi sie robi,odechcialo mi sie mojego poddasza nieuzytkowego normalnie.... :Confused: 
tak sie zastanawiam,czy nie ma welny calkowicie odpornej na gryzonie,przeciez one jak nie beda mialy jakiegos cieplego miejsca,to chyba sie nie zagniezdza?  :Confused:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> nie kijem bo pod ochroną tylko do lasu


Kuna domowa (jak sama nazwa wskazuje) lubi domy. Dlatego wywiezienie do lasu nie pomoże, bo (choć na pieszo) i tak...wróci :wink:

----------


## 007

wrócić może  ale miejmy nadzieję że nie donas

----------


## 007

tylko to też  podrzucanie innym .a można szukać na forach kogoś kto z chęcią  sobie taką zasiedli w calu łapania myszy .

----------


## 007

http://tinypic.pl/iow0lknj7djj
mecanizm blokujący klapy
http://tinypic.pl/vdaic5k7k3c6
cęść mechanizmu spustowego zamoeszczona na środku sznurka przywiązanego do klap
http://tinypic.pl/nq396o3gtcjn
tzw język część spustu
http://tinypic.pl/j56pcq3tpoj1
środek
http://tinypic.pl/8mi5hez9cv3s
na języku jest wcięcie,ząbek
http://tinypic.pl/1bmz6xbbqacz
przynęta zamocowana na sznurku sznurek jednym końcem jest przywiązany do gwożdzia w ściance a drugim do języka
http://tinypic.pl/cng0nic62ztq
zawiasy są z gwożdzi przebite przez deskę boczną i wbite w deski klapy
http://tinypic.pl/fa4sbag1giky
zawiasy są oczywiscie z obu stron
http://tinypic.pl/4j1ju6gxhpfk
spust w człości u góry kolek taki plaskimoże być wbity kawałek blaszki tylko ma za dużo niewystawać. mawystawać tak3 4 5 mm
http://tinypic.pl/gb42jui3dqsq
w środku tszeba tak dogrzć aby sznurek był napięty
http://tinypic.pl/7b0thz8jmx8l
nastawiona.podpowiedż żeby sznurek był napięty najławiej zrobić tak do sznurka w czsie budowy przywiązać języ tylkodłuuuuuuuugi i bez nacięciaprzelożyć przez dziuręw ścience naciągnąć izaznaczyć przy samej ściancegdzie ma być nacięcie.acha idziura powinna być tak najlepiej 5 6 7 max 8cm zadpodłogą zależy rerz od wielkości jak czegoś nienapisałem i nierozumiecie to pytać
to batdzo prosta pułapka zrobilem taką sam wwieku 12lat .życzę powodrzenia i sory za ewętualne byki ajak ktoś ce jajko zamątować tp praebiś drutem tytoniowyn 1 1,5 mm do itak musi być nieszczelne żeby kuna poczuła powoddzemia

----------


## 007

to stary wsiowy sposób na kuny i inne

----------


## Ella

007 - mam nadzieję, że to, co opisujesz, to pułapka żywochwytna? Przypominam, że kuny są pod ochroną. A nawet gdyby nie były - kwestie etyczne za tym przemawiają (ja łapię wszystkich nieproszonych gości, łącznie z myszkami, w żywołapki - i zwracam im wolność odpowiednio daleko od mojego domu).

----------


## 007

jak widać na zdjęciach to żywołapka

----------


## G.N.

> ... Przypominam, że kuny są pod ochroną. ...


 Tak gwoli ścisłości to w Polsce ochronie i to tylko  częściowej  (od 1IV do 31VIII)  podlega jedynie kuna leśna, tumak. W okresie 1 IX - 31 III traktowana jest jako gatunek łowny. Kuna domowa, kamionka  w ogóle nie podlega ochronie od dosyć dawna i traktowana jest jak szkodnik . Wciągu ostatnich 20 lat, kuny (zwłaszcza domowe) bardzo się rozmnożyły, prawdopodobnie za sprawą masowych akcji rozrzucania szczepionek przeciw wściekliźnie. Stad zmiana statusu. Na terenach występowania głuszca i cietrzewia  (bardzo już niewiele tych terenów) oba gatunki i tumak i kamionka nie podlegają ochronie, a wręcz się je tępi.

----------


## Nalepiok

najlepiej złapać w pułapke żywochwytną i wywieźć maleństwo daleko daleko (bardzo bardzo bardzo dalekoooo)  :smile: 

nie będę podawać stron, ale wystarczy sobie w googlach wpisać "pułapka żywochwytna" i widzę już kilka dobrych firm.  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## 007

kuna ładny zwierzak szkoda zabijać

----------


## Nalepiok

> kuna ładny zwierzak szkoda zabijać


dlatego piszę, żeby złapać i wypuścić daleko daleko od domu  :big grin:

----------


## 007

tylko ona i tak wróci jak nie do nas to do kogoś innego

----------


## G.N.

Nie namawiam do zabijania kun. Chciałem tylko sprostować kwestię ochrony. 
BTW mam dwie kuny  w  domy na wsi. Nie tyle w domu co w stodole używanej jako drewutnia. Robiąc adaptację poddasza zabezpieczyłem wszystkie dziury i szpary  więc do domu się nie dostaną i mi demolki nie robią. Na zewnątrz trochę paskudzą, ale za to tępią myszy i inne gryzonie. Przed myszami domu mi się nie udało zabezpieczyć więc jak są to paskudzą wewnątrz. Z dwojga złego wolę  gó#no kuny w ogródku niż mysie w domu.

----------


## 007

u mnie aktualnie kun niema w stodole bo nawet jajek co kury zniosą w słomie to nie jedzą ale w lecie jadły i odchody też spotykałem czy to tylko tak na zimę się wyniosły czy na stałe  ?????????/ wie ktoś?

----------


## 007

niedawno dowiedziałem się że aby mieć gronostaje w okolicy wystarczy żeby gdzies w okolicy  gdzie są żaby lub jeże byla sterta siana

----------


## BigPiotr

No to zapisuję do klanu poszkodowanych przez kunę   :bash: 
Rano zbudziło mnie drapanie za kartongipsem pod oknem, a przed chwilą sąsiadka mnie woła: panie Piotrku bo rano to panu po dachu kuna biegała. Jak ona pięknie tak wysoko skacze, a jaki ma piękny puszysty ogon. :jaw drop: 

Zapisuję się do klanu morderców  :big grin:  Złapać i zabić kilim ją. Potwierdzam kuna domowa to szkodnik - nie jest pod ochroną.
A tak ogólnie to mam nastrój rzucenia się ze skały, z powodu niewykonalności zadania (tzn. złapania kuny).
Wydaje się, że rady polubienia padają od osób, które nie mają w dachu 30 cm wełny w celu obniżenia rachunków za gaz. Betonowe skosy królują  ::-(:

----------


## Ella

> Zapisuję się do klanu morderców  Złapać i zabić kilim ją. Potwierdzam kuna domowa to szkodnik - nie jest pod ochroną.
> 
> A tak ogólnie to mam nastrój rzucenia się ze skały, z powodu niewykonalności zadania (tzn. złapania kuny).


Sorry - ale moja pierwsza myśl po przeczytaniu powyższego była  - "i dobrze ci tak". Jeśli nie masz oporów przed mordowaniem, to sobie pocierp. 
Ja kupiłam żywołapkę, ale kuna nieco wcześniej sama się wyprowadziła ze strychu - jeśli wróci, to ją wywieziemy gdzieś daleko i zwrócimy jej wolność. To jedyna etyczna opcja, według mojej oceny, rzecz jasna.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Sorry - ale moja pierwsza myśl po przeczytaniu powyższego była  - "i dobrze ci tak". Jeśli nie masz oporów przed mordowaniem, to sobie pocierp. 
> Ja kupiłam żywołapkę, ale kuna nieco wcześniej sama się wyprowadziła ze strychu - jeśli wróci, to ją wywieziemy gdzieś daleko i zwrócimy jej wolność. To jedyna etyczna opcja, według mojej oceny, rzecz jasna.


Tak szczerze to oglądam odstraszacze, od tego chcę zacząć, ale im więcej postów czytam o przeciekającym kunim g#@%$nie przez kartongipsy do pokoju tym mniej mam wątpliwości czym się to musi skończyć.
Odkupię żywołapkę od Ciebie  :big grin:

----------


## BigPiotr

No dobra nie musisz odsprzedawać, zamówiłem, jutro przychodzi. Jajko już wybrałem.
Ciekawe co będzie jak się złapie, chyba wystawię na Allegro.

----------


## G.N.

A jesteś przekonany że za płytami KG to kuna a nie myszki na które kuna czekała na zewnątrz?  Kuna to jednak sporego otworu potrzebuje żeby się do środka dostać i przez szparę pół cm się nie przeciśnie jak mysz.

----------


## BigPiotr

> A jesteś przekonany że za płytami KG to kuna a nie myszki na które kuna czekała na zewnątrz?  Kuna to jednak sporego otworu potrzebuje żeby się do środka dostać i przez szparę pół cm się nie przeciśnie jak mysz.


Jestem na etapie rozpoznania. Jeśli ktoś takie coś przeżywał to wie, że jest to stan troszkę paranoiczny. Chodzimy po domu i nasłuchujemy odgłosów  :big grin: 
Mała szansa na myszy. Po podwórku grasują koty szt. 3. Żadnych oznak mysich harców typu posiekanych kawałków czy odchodów.
Kupki kunie były, no i kuna grasująca po dachu też widziana. Myszy raczej po dachu nie chodzą prędzej po stryszku by łaziły, a tam czysto.
Prześladowany wizją poszatkowanej wełny w skosach i podciekaniem z kuniego szaletu w pokoju zrozumiałem innych, których wcześniej czytałem. To dlatego mój wpis. Postaram się podzielić doświadczeniami z działań wojennych (lub z leczenia paranoi).
Obecnie czekam na żywołapkę i odstraszacze. Śnieg spadnie to i ślady będą, na razie do końca to się tylko domyślam jak włazi na dach, ale dowodów nie mam.

----------


## G.N.

No myszki mogą sobie siedzieć za suchymi tynkami i jak na razie tam zaspokajać wszystkie swoje potrzeby. A kuna zwabiona zapachem (ty jeszcze nie czujesz ona już czuje)  i odgłosami kręci się tu i tam w nadziei na posiłek.  A może którędyś przedostaje się do środka. Podstawa to zlokalizować i zabezpieczyć otwory którymi może dostać się na strych, do ocieplenia itd. Łapanie to na krótką metę i pod warunkiem że jest jedna.  Jeśli jest kilka to po złapaniu jednej następne jeśli to zobaczą raczej się już łapki nawet nie zbliżą. To raz, a dwa. Nawet jeśli ją wywieziesz hen daleko że nie wróci to przyjdą jej, bracia, siostry, bliżsi i dalsi kuzyni. Kto wie może nawet wujków i dziadków zaproszą.

----------


## 007

znajomy truł jajka ale to nie wyjście  G.N. dobrze mówi trzeba zlokalizować i zabezpieczyć wejścia

----------


## PAI-MAGIC

Kuny już nie są pod ochroną. Zostały oficjalnie uznane za szkodnika....
Od kilkunastu lat zajmuję się zabezpieczeniami przed kunami i innymi szkodnikami.

----------


## PAI-MAGIC

:wave:

----------


## 007

ale są ładne i szkoda zabijać

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

nie jestem za zabijaniem,ale tak podczytuje te watki i naszla mnie taka reflesja...im mniejsze zwierze tym latwiej nam sie usprawiedliwac...muche trach gazeta,pajaka buuu do odkurzacza,mysze do lapki,szczura trach lopata,stonki opryskiem,skorka obcasem itd,a kuna to olabogaaaaaaa!!!
zwierze powinno mieszkac tam gdzie jego miejsce,czyli w srodowisku naturalnym,a jak wdziera nam sie do domow i w dodatku powoduje szkody(a kuna jak widze i do obledu potrafi doprowadzic),to jest szkodnik
a szkodnik to szkodnik i niestety jak to sie mowi sory gregory....
a w ogole to powinni wymyslic cos co spowoduje wymieranie jakiegos gatunku poprzez niemoznosc rozmnazania sie...w kosmos kurde lataja,a takiego czegos nie potrafia zorganizowac... :tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

Nie można eliminować jakiegoś gatunku z przyrody bo może zakłócić to równowagę w przyrodzie. Kuny mimo że niszczą poddasza w domach to poza tym są pożyteczne, zabiją drobne gryzonie.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

no ja bym poszla w marzeniach dalej i wyelimonawalabym i gryzonie  :big lol:

----------


## bladyy78

Tylko że gryzoniami polują również inne zwierzęta np. ptaki. Wiec eliminując gryzonie wyeliminujesz również  polujących na te stworzenia  :smile: .

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

pomarzyc nie mozna  :tongue:  :cool:

----------


## 007

bladyy78  to co mówisz jest oczywista a myszy to każdy by się chętnie pozbył

----------


## 007

złapałem coś dzikiego na jajko ale zwiało bo położyłem  tylko pół cegły na boki a zawiasy zamarzły

----------


## ananasek

U nas kuna mieszka pod dachem garażu już od kilku lat i niedawno prawdopodobnie urodziła młode. 
Zawsze było widać tylko jedne ślady na dachu a teraz jest mnóstwo maleńkich...  na śniegu widać je bardzo dobrze.
Mieszka u nas od dłuższego czasu i nigdy nie chcieliśmy i nie chcemy się jej pozbyć. Niech mieszka, jeżeli jest jej u nas dobrze. 
Dzięki niej nie ma w domu myszy ani szczurów.

----------


## 007

dobra kuna dobra sprawa aby tylko jajek nie jadła i nie dusiła gołębi jak ktoś je ma. (pierwsze to nie możliwe bo każdy kto ma kury wie że lubią się nieść w miejcach które nie są do tego przeznaczone ) a gołębnik da się zabezpieczyć. Ja chyba ostatnio mam kunę w stodole bo widzę i zjedzone jajka i odchody i ślady które  mi na kunie wyglądają. ale i faktycznie myszy już nie widuję, i jestem zdania że warto żeby  parę jajek kuna zjadła i przynajmniej  siostry nie będą piszczały jak mysz zobaczą . A kuna  jak nawet  na strych wejdzie to niema tam dla niej dobrego miejsca (wełny brak ).

----------


## pati25

A ja wiem jak sie pozbyc kuny jest jeden sposób  :wink: Ale trzeba mniec znajomości w zoo :smile:

----------


## BigPiotr

No i złapała się... fretka. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cztery miesiące to trwało, nie wiadomo czy się cieszyć czy martwić. Grasowała po podwórku zimą czasem, choć w wełnie to jej raczej nie było.
Wywiozłem cholerę do lasu 15 km, zobaczymy czy wróci.

----------


## samsonite88

Zainteresowalem sie oczywiscie tematem, wtedy kiedy zagniezdzila sie u mnie pod podbitka kuna. Niewiele na jej temat wczesniej wiedzialem.
No i zaczynam wojne, bo ta kuna jej mac spac nie daje bo zapitala po strychu jakby sie z kims ganiala w nocy.  Zatem:
1. Wykonalem tel. do ZOO w Gdansku, gosc z hodowli, b.przyjemny Pan polecil mi zebym mu siknal gazem pieprzowym w miejsce, w ktore wchodzi lub tez domestosem mu dac, no to mu dalem, EFEKTU NIET!
2. Pojechalem wiec do ZOO no i wedle wskazowek pracownika zapakowalem siatke towaru deficytowego w postaci gowna tygrysiego, poszczescilo mi sie poniewaz zalapalem sie na swiezutka dostawa poranna. Wrocilem do domu zadowolony jak gwizdek, no i poupychalem gowno w rozne otworki, czytalem ze powinienem wysuszone, ale ja juz nie moglem sie doczekac, chcialem sobie w spokoju pospac, czesc tego gowna rowniez sie suszy. No i po paru dniach od rozlozenia tygrysiego lajna EFEKTU NIET!
3. Dzis kupilem zywolapke na allegro, czekam ze zniecierpliwieniem jak przyjdzie to ja razstawie, wpakuje do srodka posmarowane maslem jajko, w rekawiczce umazanej gleba i trawa i napisze co dalej na razie kuna musi miec ze mnie niezla polewke, ale juz niedlugo ja dorwe i do lasu 20 km stad.............

----------


## Wujor

I umnie to gówno zwane dalej Kuną się ulokowało, ociepliłem na jesieni wełną ,płyty K-G a tu na wiosne folia paroizolacyjna pocięta a w domu dziwne odchody...Zakupiłem  jakiś odstraszacz ultradzwiękowy - oczywiście nie działa. Kolejnym panaceum były trutki jednak to dziadostwo nie ima się tego...;(  Teraz robie podbitkę, elewację a kuna urzęduje w poddaszu, bo wieczorem coś słysze na poddaszu.  Podbitka będzie szczelna, zastanawiam się jak toto wylezie z domu , bo jak zdechnei w wełnie to trochę smrodu narobi.  nie wyobrażam sobie żeby potem , po zrobieniu podbitki kuna jakos wdarła się tam spowrotem.

----------


## Katjed

Budynek dwu i pół kondygnacyjny. ja siedzę wieczorem na najwyższej kondygnacji, przy kompie, nagle coś spada na parapet. Myślałam że ptak ,ale sierściuch nie lata. W tym momencie to coś odwrócu\iło do mnie pyszczek i była to KUNA, która smyknęła na moich oczach w górę po ścianie zewnętrznej- chropowatej. No i klops. Bo poddasze nieużytkowe ,ale wełna jest i kable są. Jutro tam wejdę i sprawdzę co jest. Bo nie wiem czy tego tyrgrysa kombinować  czy odstraszacze ( gdześ też o środkach na mole czytałam...) , bo kota nie wpuszczę tam . Przypuszczam ,że juz stoczył bitwy wczesniej , tak bardzo był pogryziony.
 Może coś ktoś o tym wie- relacje osobnicze- kot do kuny..
 Pozdrawiam walczacych z kunami :smile:

----------


## BigPiotr

Zajrzyj tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ca-Kuna-pomocy.
Film też mam.

----------


## MarkGyver

Byliśmy dzisiaj na wiosce (opuszczone zabudowania) i nagle po ścianie nowszej chaty zbiegła kuna, a na narożu pod samym strychem zauważyliśmy wygryzione w szalówce dziury.
Nie znalazłem nigdzie informacji, więc pytam:
Czy kuna może wygryźć w szalówce otwór o średnicy ok. 5 cm?

----------


## antech

do tej kuny ..kupuj ten odstraszacz..wiesz ile takie zwierzątka maja potomstwa?  :smile:

----------


## Katjed

Przeczytałam już kolejne forum. Byłam dziś na moim strychu- niemieszkalnym jak stary poniemiecki dom. Wełna pogryziona, kupy zasuszone , ślady łap na kurzu. Znalazłam obluzowaną dachówkę- wróciła na miejsce- może to było ich wejście. Ale wizyta kuny na parapecie okna na 2gim piętrze, pozostanie na długo w mojej pamięci.
Będę obserwowała- czy coś nowego się pojawi
Pozdrawiam walczących z kunami

----------


## emen

Chyba też mam kunę. Dzisiaj rano (o 4.15) zerwał mnie alarm. Wezwany fachowiec stwierdził, że coś przegryzło kabelek przy kontaktronie wyłazu dachowego... Po powrocie z pracy dokonałem przeglądu strychu (nieużytkowego) i znalazłem odchody - spore, czarne, podłużne - w żadnym razie nie szczurze bobki. Parę dni wcześniej słyszałem, jak w ciągu dnia coś przebiegło po podbitce... Ślady kapania "czegoś brązowego" z podbitki na taras... Dzisiaj na szybko nastawiłem łapkę na myszy (z braku czegokolwiek innego) z kabanosikiem - może przynajmniej dostanie po nosie jak się skusi, chociaż - jeśli jest taka sprytna jak to opisujecie na forum - to pewnie tego nawet nie ruszy. Zastawiłem też sidło z drutu przy prawdopodobnym przejściu nad folią paroizolacyjną, choć drut może być nieco za gruby. I nie mówcie mi tu o niehumanitarnym traktowaniu. Dzisiaj za naprawę kabelka poszła stówka, a strych mam pełen kabli, anten itp., że już o zrywaniu się nocą z powodu wyjącego alarmu nie wspomnę...  :sad:

----------


## emen

Walki dzień drugi...
Żywołapka zamówiona przez Allegro. Tymczasem przy okazji zakupów w hipermarkecie zakupiłem asortyment, który przewijał się przez fora: wywieszki na mole (zapach lawendowy - a co!), kostki Domestosa, trutkę na szczury. Kiedy wszedłem na strych niespodzianka - skubana jednak spróbowała kabanosika na łapce na myszy. Łapka leży odwrócona, drucik przytrzymujący ramię wyrwany, zszywka, na której był - wyrwana. Słowem - musiało nieźle trzepnąć. Zabić nie zabiło, ale nosa skubanej przytarło... Wniosek: gdyby to była łapka na szczury, mogłoby już być po sprawie... "Wnyki" z grubego drutu ruszone - ale to może folia paroizolacyjna od podmuchu wiatru przesunęła... Muszę zakupić cieńszy drucik... Odkurzyłem strych odkurzaczem robiąc sporo hałasu, porozkładałem asortyment. Ale chyba nie było jej w domu... Teraz (22.30) wróciła, bo coś tam było słychać... Ciekawe, czy zapachy jej nie zniechęcą. Jutro ustawię sobie lunetkę wiatrówki na 15 m. i zrobię eksperyment, czy czasem przy okazji nie rozwalę sobie dachówki ceramicznej. Jeśli nie - to zasiądę sobie po zmroku w ogródku... A teraz idę zajrzeć na strych - niech skubana nie ma spokoju  :wink:

----------


## emen

Walki dzień trzeci... Właściwe to chwilowe zawieszenie broni. A właściwie to nie zawieszenie tylko oparcie o solidną podpórkę i przystrzelanie na jakieś 15 - 17 metrów. Jedna uwaga: najlepiej, jakby po wyjściu zamarła na parę sekund bez ruchu, bo inaczej o trafieniu można tylko pomarzyć. No i wciąż nie wiem, którędy skubana włazi / wyłazi z / na zewnątrz...

----------


## emen

Piątego dnia kuna pokazała dobitnie, gdzie ma rozkładanie zapachów lawendowych i domestosowych na strychu, korzystając (w sposób przeciekający) ze swojej ubikacji w mojej podbitce  :sad:  Czekam na żywołówkę, bo pomysł z wiatrówką wydaje mi się coraz mniej realny (raz - nie znam miejsca wychodzenia, dwa - weź tu traf w skaczące skubaństwo...).

----------


## bladyy78

kolego tylko żywołapka i pamiętaj masz tylko jedną szanse później już masz przechlapane.  mam nadzieję że nie zamówiłeś małej żywo-łapki bo kuny w nią nie złapiesz.  Najlepsze są żywo-łapki przelotowe z dwoma wejściami wtedy kuna nie będzie miała obaw żeby tam wejść. Jajko które do niej włożysz musi być nadtłuczone wtedy jego zapach ściągnie kunę szybciej.  Powodzenia w walce mam nadzieje że ci się uda, mi się udało i od roku mam spokój.

----------


## samsonite88

> Piątego dnia kuna pokazała dobitnie, gdzie ma rozkładanie zapachów lawendowych i domestosowych na strychu, korzystając (w sposób przeciekający) ze swojej ubikacji w mojej podbitce  Czekam na żywołówkę, bo pomysł z wiatrówką wydaje mi się coraz mniej realny (raz - nie znam miejsca wychodzenia, dwa - weź tu traf w skaczące skubaństwo...).


Mam nadzieje ze wejdzie w Twoja zywolapke, moja stoi w jednym miejscu juz ponad miesiac, jest tam natluszczone surowe jajo, udko kurczaka i ostatnio dodalem slonine, ktora ponoc uwielbia (fakt skubie ja skubana ale z zewnatrz) a do srodka nie chce ta kuna jej mac wejsc. Ja to chyba mam jakas super kune, bo nawet gowno tygrysie przywiezione z ZOO na nia nie dziala. 
Te kuny to sobie z nami graja jak Tom i Jerry, nie powiem kto jest Tom. OK dalej na polowanie, rzeczywiscie ok. 4 rano slychac jak wraca z imprezy bo glosno sie na dachu robi.

----------


## bladyy78

kuny to mądre bestie dlatego klatka musi być na tyle duża żeby spokojnie wlazł tam kot. Kupy tygrysa siersc psa odstraszacze nic nie dają. łapkę raz postawioną nie wolno ruszać trzeba omijać ja z daleka jajo musi być nadbite a nie jakieś obsmarowane. U mnie kuna również przez miesiąc omijała łapkę do momentu aż w łapkę złapał się kot który, nadbił  jajko. Kota wypościłem a następnego dnia  miałem znowu łapkę zamknięta tym razem w łapce była kuna. Dlatego sadzę że jak kuna wyczuła że tam był kot to nabrała odwagi. Albo miesięczne nadbite jajko tak jej zapachniało że musiała tam wejść. Może warto na noc zanknąć w łapce kota, klatka nim prześmierdnie i kuna będzie miała mniejsze obawy żeby tam wejść.

----------


## Wujor

U mnie  te odstraszacze z Allegro tak działały że kun było więcej.... Teraz zrobiłem podbitkę, uszczelniłem każdą dziurę (podbitka robiona z myślą o skur...kunach). Jeżeli były w wełnie na poddaszu to mam nadzieje że teraz zdychają z głodu, bo wydostać to się mogą jedynie chyba przegryzając dachówkę. Póki co jestem optymistą.

----------


## samsonite88

No dobrze a jak wprowadzic kota do mojej lapki, nie mam pod reka zadnego kaciaka, moze tam jakas mysz przywiazac na sznurku? Omijam moja lapke z daleka od miesiaca, ide teraz lekko rozbic to jajko, juz tam lezy miesiac takze niezly capek bedzie.

----------


## emen

Żywołapka jeszcze nie dotarła. Parę dni nie było mnie w domu, a Żona raportuje, że kuny nie słyszała. Dalszych przecieków też brak. Może "poszła w tango", a może upały ją przegoniły, bo jak jest słońce, to na strychu (pytanie czy w podbitce i wełnie też) robi się sucha sauna... No nic, jak łapka dojdzie (spora: 102 x 21 cm, przelotowa) to profilaktycznie postawię na stryszku, dam jej postać. Potem jajeczko obok. Jak skubana skonsumuje - to do środeczka...

----------


## samsonite88

> Żywołapka jeszcze nie dotarła. Parę dni nie było mnie w domu, a Żona raportuje, że kuny nie słyszała. Dalszych przecieków też brak. Może "poszła w tango", a może upały ją przegoniły, bo jak jest słońce, to na strychu (pytanie czy w podbitce i wełnie też) robi się sucha sauna... No nic, jak łapka dojdzie (spora: 102 x 21 cm, przelotowa) to profilaktycznie postawię na stryszku, dam jej postać. Potem jajeczko obok. Jak skubana skonsumuje - to do środeczka...


Ja bym od razu do srodeczka to jajeczko, mojej kundy tez nie ma, mam nadzieje ze na dobre sie wyprowadzila, moze ja jakis samochod albo wiekszy zwierzak humanitarnie potraktowal. Powodzenia

----------


## samsonite88

Mojej kuny nie bylo ok. 5 dni, ale wczoraj wrocila z kolezanka kuna i teraz mam juz dwie pod podbitka. To znaczy pewnie se chlopa sprowadzila...

----------


## Wujor

> Mojej kuny nie bylo ok. 5 dni, ale wczoraj wrocila z kolezanka kuna i teraz mam juz dwie pod podbitka. To znaczy pewnie se chlopa sprowadzila...


Skoro chłop już jest to teraz czas na tfu,tfu dzieciaki....  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Kuny młode maja   raz do roku marzec, kwiecień na jesień mają gody więc zapewne twoja kuna, ma młode, teraz to ci dopiero zrobią rozpierduchę.

----------


## fischcar

Uwaga
chetnie przygarne kune jezeli ktos odłowi to miłe zwietrzatko i niebardzo wie co znim zrobic prosze o info na priva
p.s nadmienie ze po zwierzatko chetnie przyjade sam (tak niezbyt daleko od wawki)
darz bór  :wink: )

----------


## fischcar

Szanowni forumowicze
przestrzegam przed zabijaniem kuny lub jakiego kolwiek innego zwierzecia dzikiego..
Taki czyn jest przestepstwem!
To nie zart..
Mozna sobie biedy napytac
a tak przy okazji
jakby ktos odłowił kune w pułapke zywołowna to chetnie ja przygarne
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## emen

Masz jak w banku. Wczoraj słyszałem jak sobie spacerowała po podbitce i jak dała dyla, jak przejechałem kijem od szczotki po podbitce... Za to wieczorem - bliskie spotkanie n-tego stopnia - moja Żona zobaczyła skubaną wieczorem na dachu. Wyszła spod dachówki, popatrzyła na Małżonkę, przewędrowała sobie na drugą stronę dachu. A 15 minut później znowu sobie tuptała po podbitce. 
Ponieważ pojawiła się hipoteza, że na naszym stryszku się nie pojawia, ograniczając się do podbitki - przeniosłem żywołapkę na zewnątrz. Zobaczymy.

----------


## amatlea

Oj, szkoda, że dopiero dziś doczytałam :sad:  Miałam 2 dni temu złapaną malutką kunę, która wpadła do rynny- panowie dekarze ją wzięli i szczerze mówiąc nie mam pojęcia co z nią zrobili- mam wielką nadzieję, że nie to co myślę... Ja jednak nie mogłam jej u nas zostawić nawet do czasu znalezienia jej domu a nie wiem czy wypuszczona by sobie poradziła bo młodziutka :sad:  A w sobotę próby dowiedzenia sie co zrobić z tym zwierzakiem spełzły na niczym, bo nigdzie nikt w soboty nie pracuje:/

Teraz natomiast pozostał problem kuny-matki i ... reszty młodych, które gdzieś w dachu się pałętają.

A psy, nawet myśliwskie, bardzo czujne z kuną sobie nie radzą - ona skacze po drzewach i robi je w balona jak chce. Jedyny efekt działalności psów to mała kunka w rynnie- narobiły rumoru, przestraszyły towarzystwo i ta mała trafiła do rynny biedactwo.

----------


## Wujor

Emen, a którędy ona ci tam włazi?   Ja mam spokój, odkąd zrobiłem podbitkę i wszelkie możliwości włamania się do domu przez tego potwora zabezpieczyłem. Teraz pozostał jej komin, ewentualnie przegryzienie dachówki.  
A jak myslicie - tam jak leci rynna poziomo, mam coś takiego jak grzebienie, cos co ma zabezpieczać przed wróblami, szerszeniami chyba - to moze być potencjalne zagrożenie włamu...?

----------


## emen

Którędy? Ma wiele dróg dojścia. Mam dachówkę falistą bez deskowania (sama folia) i w niektórych miejscach, np. przy krawędziach dachu, po prostu są parocentymetrowe szczeliny. W jednym z takich miejsc, jeszcze "przed kuną" miałem np. gniazdo wróbli. Jak wlezie pod dachówkę, to łazi po folii paroizolacyjnej, która z miejscach łączenia, przy kominach itp. nie przylega przecież ściśle. Tak po folii, np. przy wyłazie dachowym, przechodziła mi na stryszek (widać ślady pazurów na folii).

----------


## gromano

Kupiłem odstraszacz ultradzwiękowy i przez dłuższy czas (z 2 tygodnie) spokój ale od kilku dni wraca w nocy co słychać bardzo głośno  :sad:  Więc jeśli ktoś ma jakieś inne sprawdzone pomysły pozbycia się kuny z poddasza to również bym skorzystał

----------


## gromano

> A ja wiem jak sie pozbyc kuny jest jeden sposób Ale trzeba mniec znajomości w zoo


  zdradź co to za sposób ?

----------


## adam_mk

Trotyl i....
Zdemontuj to poddasze to problem zniknie...

Pokochaj... (ale od tego kuna nie zniknie).

Ultradźwiękowa trąba Jerychońska. Wyzwalana z bardzo kiepskiej czujki ruchu zamontowanej na strychu.
Generator szumu do kompletu.
Dość skomplikowana ta elektronika w zastosowaniu, ale skuteczna.

To są podchody. Zawody w "kto kogo" gdzie kuna jest zwykle lepsza!


Budujecie domy, w których są idealne warunki dla takiego zwierzątka i się dziwicie, że przybywa i zostaje...
Budujcie niewygodne dla kuny.
Przybędzie, obejrzy i pójdzie gdzieś indziej.

Adam M.

----------


## qqlio

Chcialem sie "pochwalic", ze kune udalo mi sie wyploszyc ustawieniem na stryszku nad poddaszem radiem na pelna glosnosc - w moim wypadku stacja RMF  :Smile:  ale nie wiem czy dla kun to robi roznice.
Przez godzine, dwie starsznie halasowala i balem sie, ze uczy sie tanczyc, ale w koncu sie wyniosla.
Oczywiscie zaraz po tym wykonalem podbitki, ktore wreszcie uszczelnily dom. I popsikalem jakims tam magicznym preparatem na zasadzie, ze "nie zaszkodzi".
Pzdr

----------


## ludwik_13

Kto ma kunę ten ma problem. Hałas , smrodek -to mały pikuś. Najgorsze są szkody, które robi - wygryza izolację i ocieplenie, po kilku sezonach i miotach wyprowadzonych poddasze jest do remontu. Potrafi też przegryźć kable w stojącym w garażu aucie. Szkodna jest i tyle. Niestety odstraszacze dźwiękowe działają, ale nie na zawsze - 1-2 sezony i zwierzątko wraca, widać zauważa, że rzecz jest niegroźna. Trzeba uszczelnić wszystkie dziury i otwory, którymi może się przedostać na poddasze , zobaczyć, czy nie ma możliwości skakania z drzew na dach i spróbować odłowić. Pies na posesji też powinien załatwić sprawę

----------


## adam_mk

Coś w tym jest!
RMF zawsze pierwsze podaje wszystkie fakty...
Były bomby, strzelanina na wyspie, katastrofa kolejowa, dziś podali, że jakiś Polak na obczyźnie zasztyletował rodzinę i prawie siebie samego...
Że o Lepperze nie wspomnę...
Teraz leci kampania i polityków często puszczają...

Nie tylko kuna tego nie wytrzymuje!
Niedługo i ludzie zaczną uciekać gdzie popadnie....

Może nie zostawiaj tego radia tak non-stop, bo najbliższego sąsiada będziesz miał za  widnokręgiem.

Adam M.

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeee, na kunę to lepiej Zetkę puścić. Weissa to nie tylko kuna, ale i wszystko co żyje wokół na dłuższą metę nie zniesie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## jacet100

Zapewne chodzi o odchody lwa lub tygrysa. Ich zapach ponoć odstrasza kuny.

----------


## Kapitan Milicji

Witam. 
Pamiętam z młodych lat jak mój dziadek, zawzięty w szale, chciał te wyplenić. Na strychu miał pracownie i lubił wydłubywać frasobliwe jezuski. Kuny były temu przeciwne. Wytępił je kurzymi łapami nasmarowanymi trutką na szczury, poskutkowało. Później tłumaczył swój występek pobudkami religijnymi.
Oczywiście nie polecam gorąco.
M.

----------


## BigPiotr

No i znowu złapałem.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Po dwóch kotach, jednym gołębiu i jednej wronie, po prawie roku czasu znowu łowy pomyślne, tym razem kuna.
Musi im pasować okolica.

----------


## Ela:)

Zazdroszczę łowów....
Mam podobny problem od trzech lat. Nikt nie wie, jezeli nie doświadczył tego na własnej skórze, jak to jest miec takiego ,,dzikiego" lokatora.
Ja naprawdę kocham zwierzęta i rozumiem tych, którzy na forum bronią ich praw, ale gdzie są moje prawa?
To jest mój dom, moje terytorium, miejsce gdzie odpoczywam i chce sie w nim czuć bezpiecznie.
Niestety tak nie jest... Boję sie każdej nocy... Biega to gdzieś pod dachówkami, hałasuje. Próbowałam różnych sposobów na odstraszenie.
Wreszcie zdjęliśmy płyty, dostaliśmy sie pod dachówkę... O dziwo nie było tam ani odchodów, ani innych śladów pobytu jakiegos zwierzaka.
Położyliśmy folię, watę nawet grubszą niz poprzednio i był spokój przez ok 2 miesiące. Nie mam pojęcia jak to dostaje sie do środka. 
Najgorsze jest to, że nie dosypiam, staje sie coraz bardziej nerwowa, w pracy brakuje mi koncentracji. Syn w szkole zasnął na ławce, wzywała mnie wychowawczyni co sie dzieje??? Nie mam już siły!!! Co noc przeżywamy horror.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Zazdroszcze tym, którzy sobie z tym poradzili  :wiggle:  i trafia mnie szlag jak czytam by sie z tym zaprzyjaźnić, chociaz przyznam, że próbowałam....
Na dłuższą mete jest to nie możliwe

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

witam

kiedys, (jeszcze za dzieciaka) dziadek moj borykal sie z kunami (a z zamilowania hodowal golebie). Zakradaly mu sie do golednika ktory byl na strychu budynku gospodarczego i sialy spustoszenie.

Ktos z jego owczesnych znajomych sprzedal mu wtedy pewien pomysl, u dziadka podzialalo. Kuny (i pewnie inne podobne zwierzatka) boja sie psow, ale trudno trzymac psa na strychu, czy pod dachowka.
Dziadkowi poradzono aby wyczesal pozadnie duzego psa ( najlepiej jakiegos podworkowego, takiego co to sie go nie trzyma w domu, nie pachnie obroza przeciw pchlom czy psim szamponem - to taka uwaga na wspolczesne czasy :smile: ), wyczesana siersc popakowal w jakies  nieduze woreczki lniane albo bawelniane (naturalne) i porozkladal na strychu, przy wejsciach i wszedzie tam gdzie ewentualne kuny wchodzily.

U dziadka podzialalo, problem sie skonczyl a kuny przestaly odwiedzac jego golebie  :smile: 

Moze warto chocby sprobowac.

----------


## Datecs

Ja kun pozbyłem się tak.

Wikipedia + naturalny wróg kun. 

Skompletowanie płyty CD z wyjącymi borsukami i wilkami. Wieczorki koncertowe na strychu. Kuny u sąsiada. Choć ostatnio jedna przywędrowała ale chyba tylko na chwilke. Obserwuję sytuację.

Wełne mi troche poniszczyła. Wszędzie było pełno jej kału - ale teraz jak zobacze kupe kuny wiem czy świeża, ile ma około. Mam odstraszacz z allegro - czasami włączam, czy coś daje - nie wiem

----------


## Datecs

Kuna trutki nie zje. Nie zlapie się na łapke dla szczurów (mam na strychu przeciwko szczurom gdyby ewentualnie były). Uszczelnienie nie zawsze daje radę - mi przegryzły kawałek ocieplenia. Potrzebują kilku cm zeby sie przesliznać.Zastrzelić nie zastrzeli - jest za szybka. Kota potrafi zabić - PODOBNO.

----------


## surgi22

Toż to brzmi jak opis Fredy Krugera .

----------


## piotrmak

Ja dzisiaj zaczynam na poważnie walkę z kuną. Klatka się robi :smile:  Litości nie będzie :big tongue:

----------


## piotrmak

Ja właśnie zaczynam wojnę ze swoją :smile:  Klatka już się robi. Nie omieszkam opowiedzieć jak ją dopadnę. Jak to na wojnie, zabici muszą być. Jeńców nie biorę :big tongue:

----------


## piotrmak

> No i złapała się... fretka. 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Cztery miesiące to trwało, nie wiadomo czy się cieszyć czy martwić. Grasowała po podwórku zimą czasem, choć w wełnie to jej raczej nie było.
> Wywiozłem cholerę do lasu 15 km, zobaczymy czy wróci.


Tą drugą co złapałeś to pewnie ktoś 15 km wywiózł :big tongue:  Niemniej gratuluję łowów. Mam nadzieję, że swoją również dopadnę.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Tą drugą co złapałeś to pewnie ktoś 15 km wywiózł Niemniej gratuluję łowów. Mam nadzieję, że swoją również dopadnę.


No bo tak naprawdę to biedne zwierzę nic nie winne. No to wywiozłem.

----------


## piotrmak

U mnie wojna cały czas trwa :smile:  Jak narazie 3:0 dla kuny :big tongue: 
Wyłożyłem cztery jajka. Pod dachem w wełnie oczywiście. Dach można przyjąć, że jest trzyczęściowy. Coś jakby trzy dachy złączone w całość. Dwa boczne dachy dekarz dosyć szczelnie zabudował. Tu kuna dała za wygraną i tych dwóch dachów nie rusza. Nie ma odchodów i jest spokój. Na tych dwóch dachach wylądowały dwa jajka po jednym na każdy dach. Jajka do dzisiaj po 5 dniach nietknięte. Kuna już tu nie potrafi wejść :smile:  Chyba? A może jeszcze nie potrafi
Problem mam ciągle ze środkowym dachem. Kupa gówien (świeżych), chałas w nocy w sypialniach ( pod tym dachem środkowym na piętrze mamay trzy sypialnie) i w łazience. Hałas praktycznie co noc. Na tym dachu wyłożyłem dwa jajka po przeciwległych stronach.                                                                                     1 dzień : jajka nie tknięte
2 dzień : jest połowiczny sukces. Kuna zjadła 1 jajko!!!!
3 dzień : kolejny sukces. Kuna zjadła drugie jajko :smile:  . Dekarz zakłada w końcu nową klatkę w miejscu pierwszego jajka. Żeby ją porządnie zamocować przybija extra deskę, do niej klatkę i jajeczko do środka. Są kolejne straty. Pęka mi regips nad sypialnią. To dla tego pisałem 3:0 dla kuny (jajeczko+jajeczko+regips)
4 dzień : w nocy hałas (klatka centralnie nad sypialnią, nad pękniętym regipsem) , przebiegła po klatce (  23,15 wyraźny chałas po metalowej klatce ) klatka dalej otwarta, jajko nie tknięte. Sukces połowiczny, bo jest masa świeżych odchodów na nowej desce i wokoło klatki. Duże zainteresowanie zwierzaka jajkiem :smile: 
5 dzień : czekam na noc :big tongue:

----------


## piotrmak

Czy ktoś z forum walczy jeszcze z kuną? Czy jestem odosobniony?

----------


## elizakop

Kuna przyniosła rodzicom prezent w tamtym roku i ładnie poukładała w rządku  :smile:  ale z nimi na szczęście nie mieszka

----------


## piotrmak

Widok naprawdę piękny :smile:  Tylko czy to na pewno kuna?
Kunę mam już ze 4-5 lat. Cały czas temat bagatelizowałem, do czasu aż mi chałupy nie zalało w 4 (słownie: czterech) miejscach!!!! Prawie całe sufity mam do remontu. Okazało się, że miałem wywalone kilkanaście dachówek na dachu. Fakt, że nawet żona zauważyła, że krety jakby mniej ryją. Ale ryły i ryją dalej. Na jesieni jakby nawet normalnie :big tongue: 
Dodam, że w kotłowni zakładowej oddalonej od domu o jakieś 100 metrów (jedno podwórze, jedno ogrodzenie) trułem nawet myszy na początku zimy. Ja z kuny korzyści nie widzę

----------


## elizakop

Hmm...sąsiad mówił, że właśnie kuny tak układają czasem swoje 'zdobycze'. Kretów mi szkoda (chyba sa pod ochroną na dodatek) i wcale nie myślę, że kuna jakieś korzyści przynośi. U nas w nowym domku też była kuna, ale po jednym sezonie się wyprowadziła sama bez proszenia  :smile:

----------


## piotrmak

> Hmm...sąsiad mówił, że właśnie kuny tak układają czasem swoje 'zdobycze'. Kretów mi szkoda (chyba sa pod ochroną na dodatek) i wcale nie myślę, że kuna jakieś korzyści przynośi. U nas w nowym domku też była kuna, ale po jednym sezonie się wyprowadziła sama bez proszenia


Że się wyprowadziła to dziękuj Bogu. U mnie swoje zdobycze przez kilka lat to wnosiła na poddaszę i w wełnę. Były całe zmumifikowane kurczaki bez głowy, pióra i szkielety gołąbków, skorupki od jajek i tym podobne smakołyki, a wszystko w mojej wełnie i nad moją głową :smile:  Kretów ułożonych przed domem nie widziałem ani razu (a kura przed domem zagryziona to i owszem, bo nie mogła wtargać na poddasze, bo się w dziurę w rozwalonym koszu nie mieściła) a chętnie bym zobaczył :smile:  Kolejny szkodnik :smile:

----------


## elizakop

No to współczuję, że gośc się wprowadził i planuje dłuższy pobyt. Ciekawe jak go wyprosisz, a może sam pójdzie. Daj znac jak sprawa sie rozwiąże  :smile:

----------


## piotrmak

No to opiszę moje zmagania dalej. 
Skończyłem na 5 dniu walki. 
Całą noc był spokój :big tongue:  Jedyna noc od dłuższego czasu gdzie się normalnie wyspaliśmy. Nie umiem wytłumaczyć tej ciszy. Czyżby jej nie było na noc?
Kolejne dni aż do dzisiaj rana koszmar. Od kiedy dwa boczne dachy ma zamknięte na amen rozrabia na środkowym jakby więcej i głośniej. Prawdopodobnie kiedyś z bocznych dachów jej nie słyszeliśmy
Dzisiejsza noc była koszmarem. Walenie latarką w regipsy pomagało tylko na 5-10 minut.

----------


## A$IA

I ja dołączam do szanownego grona posiadacza kun.
Co prawda u mnie w domu była dopiero z 3 razy,ale i tak na same jej odgłosy ciarki mi przechodzą!!
W sumie pewności nie mam,ale co innego mogłoby mi chodzić na strychu,nad głową o 1-3 w nocy? 
Pierwszym razem powiem szczerze,że juz myslalam,że mi ktoś do domu się włamuje :/
Obudziłam się w nocy i straszne odgłosy:jakies szuranie,targanie i wogóle biegi w jedną i drugą stronę po strychu. Po jakimś czasie sama poszła.Potem tylko jakby po dachu biegła,po dachówkach,wtedy chyba na strych nie weszła...I dziś w nocy znowu!!!!targanie,szuranie,biegi po strychu,że już dość miałam.Postukałam w regipsy i słychać było jak uciekła migiem. Myślę jednak,że na tym się nie skończy.
Czytam i obmyślam plan jak się jej pozbyć.
Nie chcę mieć składowiska odchodów i trupów różnych zwierzków nad głową-jak piszą inni posiadacze kun!!
Oczywiście będę pisać jak sprawa się rozwija.

----------


## bladyy78

Wiesz jak sprawa się rozwinie już ci powiem w marcu będziesz miała na dachu gromadkę kun bo kuny w tym okresie wydają na świat młode, a teraz kuny szukają dobrych warunków bytowych.

----------


## A$IA

Nie no,nie strasz aż tak... 
mam nadz.,że nie dojdzie do tego,że będę miała nad głową całą rodzinę !!!
dziś mąż zatykał dziury na dachu,którymi ta "bestia" mogła wejść. oczywiście nie na całym dachu,bo to chyba nie wykonalne skoro ona potrafi wejść nawet małą dziurą,ale może coś to pomoże...nie wiem,w każdym bądź razie nie zaszkodzi.
Zatykał od tej strony gdzie mamy dostawiony taras drewniany do domu (bo prawdę mówiąc nie wiem,czy to nie przez ten taras zaczęły wchodzić.kiedy go nie było kun też nie było,a teraz mają lepsze wejście na dach...)
kupiłam też w sklepie jakieś "jedzonko" dla gryzoni i zostawiłam na strychu.
Się zobaczy co będzie dalej...

----------


## bladyy78

Kuna trutki nie zje to przebiegła bestia i otruć ja niezmiernie trudno.  Ja swojej kiedyś kupiłem jakąś pisało przysmak dla kun zjadła i żyła sobie dalej. Jedynie złapanie i jej w żywołapkę to skuteczny sposób żeby się jej pozbyć.

----------


## piotrmak

Prawdopodobnie dachu krytego dachówką nie da się w 100% zabezpieczyć przed kuną
U mnie rozwalanie dachu zawsze zaczynała od kosza. Dachówki tam są cięte i nie zawsze zapięte na zamkach. Jak wywaliła mały kawałek to z następnymi całymi nie miała już problemu
Wszyscy popier****ni obrońcy zwierząt powinni być obowiązkowo opodatkowani na wypadek strat czynionych przez te zwierzęta
Dla mnie kuna jest wyjątkowym szkodnikiem. To nie kret, który zniszczy trawnik za 500 zł :big tongue: 
Za kilka dni opiszę dalej moją walkę
Chyba się udało!!!!!!Potrzebuję jeszcze kilka dni na potwierdzenie :smile:

----------


## A$IA

[b]piotrmak[b/]
trzymam kciuki,za to żeby już nie wróciła!!!

u mnie dziś w nocy cisza...,ale to na razie nic nie oznacza,bo robiła wcześniej takie przerwy.
z tą trutką wiem,że ciężko jest ją oszukać,ale niech leży na strychu,moze jednak się połakomi  :smile: 
jeśli znowu wejdzie,to znajomi mówili o zatrutych jajkach furaganem,czy czyms takim,to pewnie jeszcze to spróbuje podłożyć
a co do obrońców zwierząt,to proszę bardzo,niech przyjeżdżają i łapią zwierzątka,wtedy krzywda im się nie stanie.ja zwierzęta lubię,ale niestety chyba nikt nie pozwoli bezkarnie psuć swojego domu?
a w żywołapkę też podobno trudno ją złapać
jednak mądre to stworzenie...

----------


## adam_mk

Najlepszy sposób na kunę to - pokochać!
Nadajcie jej imię - i po kłopocie!

A następny dom zbudujcie po prostu - dobrze!
Jest tu, na forum, gdzieś głęboko zagrzebany opis walki z kuną, który ciągnął się jak powieść w odcinkach przez blisko dwa lata...
Jak się człowiek zaprze, to można wytrawnym tropicielem zostać!
Kuna dobrze uczy tego fachu...  :Lol: 

Dorwać ją trudno, ale można spróbować ją wypłoszyć.
Mądrze dobrana elektronika potrafi tu dopomóc.
Wyjdzie na to samo. - Brak szkodnika.
Chyba, że się ktoś na ten kołnierz tak zaprze, że inaczej już żyć nie potrafi...

Adam M.

----------


## A$IA

Moja kuna- *Carlos* (tak ma na imię) -na razie nie wpada w nocne odwiedziny

----------


## martadela

> Prawdopodobnie dachu krytego dachówką nie da się w 100% zabezpieczyć przed kuną
> U mnie rozwalanie dachu zawsze zaczynała od kosza. Dachówki tam są cięte i nie zawsze zapięte na zamkach. Jak wywaliła mały kawałek to z następnymi całymi nie miała już problemu
> Wszyscy popier****ni obrońcy zwierząt powinni być obowiązkowo opodatkowani na wypadek strat czynionych przez te zwierzęta


Trzeba było zamiast folii na dachu zrobić pełne deskowanie...

Jako popier..... obrońca zwierząt odpowiem Ci na Twoim poziomie - spiep**aj do bloku - tam kun nie ma...

----------


## piotrmak

A po co mam iść do bloku?
Mam duży salon, ładny kominek :smile:  Będzie ozdobą w moim salonie.
Kwestia czasu. Fakt, że może to trochę potrwać. Im dłużej, tym trofeum będzie więcej warte :big tongue:

----------


## martadela

Jak się wybudowaliśmy pojawił się spory problem z myszami, muszę przyznać że nie było wesoło - myszy opanowały garaż - właziły nawet do filtra powietrza w aucie... Póki nie było podbitki, na strychu mieszkała sowa  :smile: 
Za myszami przylazł kot sąsiadów ... gryzoni jakoś nie ubywało tylko "aromat" jakby się nasilał...
Na szczęście w niedługim czasie problem rozwiązał się sam - zamieszkała na naszej działce łasica i skutecznie rozprawiła się z myszkami.

Potem adoptowaliśmy młodego żywiołowego psa, wyprowadziła się i łasica, i krety i myszy jakoś nie wracają...

----------


## gumis107

Wiekszosc ludzi majacych problemy z kuna sama im po prostu stworzyla ina swoich strychach idealne warunki bytowania,tzn ocieplila welna ,wiec kuna ma idealne miesce na uwicie sobie gniazdka.Robiac strych wszystkie dachowki od strony wewnetrznej pomalowalem wapnem zrozmieszanym z woda ,wiec nawet jak sie kuna lub mysz dostanie to szybko opusci to miejsce ,zreszta z powodu gryzoni nie uzywalem welny tylko perlit  i nim ociepllalem  strych.Jezeli chce sie pozbyc kuny warto w okolicy posiac lawende ,a uzywajac klatki zywolapnej KONIECZNIE !!! przez uzyciem sparzyc ja wrzatkiem , tak aby nie bylo zapachu czlowieka .Po zlapaniu zywej kuny zalecalbym mniej ekologiczne zachowania , bo wywozenie do lasu mijaja sie z celem w sieci jest opis jak kuna wywieziona 60km wrocila w ciagu 3 dni z powrotem.Ogolnie z kuna jest przerabne ,ale to glownie z winy budujacych ,gdyz nikt z nich nie poczytal przed rozpoczeciem budowy/remontu o jej zachowanich ,a w wiekszosci przypadkow mozna bylo uniknac kuny w domu.Ogolnie im  mniej  welny mineralnej  i styropianu w domu tym mniejsza szansa ,ze sie jakies gryzonie zagniezdza.Pzdr

----------


## piotrmak

gumis107
W zasadzie piszesz prawie całą prawdę :smile: 
Ja ponad połowę mojego życia mieszkałem po drugiej stronie ulicy. Wełny nie było, styropianu też, kuny również. Opału szło ok. 20 ton na zimę :big tongue:  Okna również były ekologiczne drewniane
Dzisiaj mieszkam po drugiej stronie ulicy
Problem w tym że kunę mam kilka lat u siebie i dzisiaj dopiero zacząłem wojnę
Ona nie chce się wynieść, bo Ona jest u siebie :smile:  Dzisiaj widzę, że nie trzeba było czytać durnych ekologów tylko od razu zacząć wojnę. Było by łatwiej

----------


## piotrmak

To wywożenie kuny to podrzucanie problemów innym
Nie znam osoby w moim życiu której chciałbym podrzucić ten problem :big tongue: 
Moja będzie trupem, kwestia czasu

----------


## gumis107

Acha jeszcze jedno na rynku sa dostepne naboje do wiatrowki  z umieszczonym w nim malym ladunkiem  wybuchowym  jezeli bylby ktos zainteresowany,a do zywolapki najlepiej wlazyc zywego ptaka ,gdyz kuna dostaje  wtedy szajby i mniej j zwraca uwage na swoje bezpieczenstwo.Pzdr

----------


## fly2b3

> No i złapała się... fretka. 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Cztery miesiące to trwało, nie wiadomo czy się cieszyć czy martwić. Grasowała po podwórku zimą czasem, choć w wełnie to jej raczej nie było.
> Wywiozłem cholerę do lasu 15 km, zobaczymy czy wróci.


A co miałeś za przynętę w klatce? ja też mam problem KUNY i złapać jej nie moge  :sad:

----------


## BigPiotr

> A co miałeś za przynętę w klatce? ja też mam problem KUNY i złapać jej nie moge


Jajko, chyba ze cztery miesiące leżało.

----------


## Samodzielny

Niestety u mnie też zadomowił się ten gryzoń  :mad:  Ale mam nadzieję nie na długo. Czytam już od 3 godzin jak walczycie z kunami. Łeb mi pęka. Cóż ja nie zamierzam eksperymentować. Ten gryzoń na pewno będzie trupem do kwietnia, bo wtedy ponoć się rozmnaża. A i mam gdzieś wszystkich ekologów i obrońców tego gatunku. Mieszkam na terenach lęgowych głuszca, więc mam zielone światło na ciężką artylerię z tym gryzoniem. Od jutra wojna na całego. Jak go złapię żywcem to nie zamierzam innym robić świństwa. Ukatrupię dziada. Dam znać jak się uda.

----------


## Staszk

> Niestety u mnie też zadomowił się ten gryzoń  Ale mam nadzieję nie na długo. Czytam już od 3 godzin jak walczycie z kunami. Łeb mi pęka. Cóż ja nie zamierzam eksperymentować. Ten gryzoń na pewno będzie trupem do kwietnia, bo wtedy ponoć się rozmnaża. A i mam gdzieś wszystkich ekologów i obrońców tego gatunku. Mieszkam na terenach lęgowych głuszca, więc mam zielone światło na ciężką artylerię z tym gryzoniem. Od jutra wojna na całego. Jak go złapię żywcem to nie zamierzam innym robić świństwa. Ukatrupię dziada. Dam znać jak się uda.


Kuna to nie gryzoń..... fakt, że grrrrrrryzie wszystko.Ja swoją złapałem w żywołapkę i wywiozłem do lasu.Obędzie się bez ciężkiej artylerii radzę zainwestować w żywołapkę.Powodzenia

----------


## magdalena84

Czasami proste rozwiazania sa najlepsze :smile:  sa tez odstraszacze na ultradzwieki, podobno skuteczne

----------


## piotrmak

Ma ktoś jakieś nowe sposoby? Sam zaczynam nowe testy :smile: 
Kuna dalej górą :big tongue: 
Widać trzeba czasu

----------


## gumis107

> Ma ktoś jakieś nowe sposoby? Sam zaczynam nowe testy
> Kuna dalej górą
> Widać trzeba czasu


 Sa stare sprawdzone sposoby na kune tylko trzeba to zrobic na etapie budowania lub remontu.Gdzie sie tylko da pakowac perlit i wapno,a nie styropian i welne  ,ja mam tak zrobiony remont domu i kuna mieszka u sasiada w stodole ,bo nijak ja nie idzie przekonac ,ze perlit i wapno sa fajne  :Smile: .A tak poza tym to warto zainwestowac w odchody borsuka ,bo to jej naturalny wrog,najlepiej  chyba w zoo u  lesniczego spytac.Pzdr

----------


## Frankai

No to dołączam do plemienia walczących z kunami. 
Od minimum miesiąca - a pewnie i dłużej - mam kuny w podbitce. Zaczęło się od jakiejś wojny na dachu ponad miesiąc temu. Początkowo myślałem, że szczury się gryzą, ale hałas znacznie większy, jajka pod drzewem z którego można skoczyć na dach i wszelkie inne poszlaki (miejsce gniazdowania, typ hałasu, nie było "włamu" na strych po suszącą się kiełbasę, itd.) wskazują na kuny. Dom nieocieplony, hałasy dochodzą z podbitki, stamtąd też kapie - kibel sobie ści..a urządziły. 

Spędziłem cały dzień na researchu - wiem, że walka będzie trudna. 
Forum
Ciekawych rzeczy można dowiedzieć się z wypowiedzi pewnego pana, który się tym zajmuje. Czy nie przesadza w swoich opowieściach o wielkich kunach, ile potrafią skoczyć i co zagryźć - nie wiem. Różne "cuda" są na świecie. Tekst - a jestem "sprzedawcą" - pachnie mi strasznie marketingowo (niewiarygodnie). Podejście do tematu profesjonalne - poznać, zaprzyjaźnić się, przetestować - wykończyć! Rozumiałbym, gdyby gość zajmował się wyłącznie kunami. Tymczasem stworów które niszczy jest pełna lista. Do tego na zdjęciu widać, że prowadzi firmę. Robić analizy, oswajać zwierzynę i jeszcze mieć czas na firmę? Bez kilkunastu ludzi do pomocy - moim zdaniem mało realne. 
Artykuł 1
Artykuł 2
Strona jakiejś firmy (zdjęcia zabezpieczonego domu)

Co gorsza - wszystko wskazuje, że moje kuny mają już młode - słychać było piski, a kwiecień to okres lęgu. Będą tam jeszcze jakiś czas, więc muszę działać już, żeby nie wyprowadziły się (o ile wcześniej podbitka się nie załamie) i wróciły późną jesienią. 2 lokalne zakłady deratyzacji... poddają się na starcie. Jeden proponuje odsprzedaż aerozoli. Drugi - bardziej nastawiony na pomoc - przyjedzie i spróbuje coś zrobić. Generalnie twierdzą, że szansa na złapanie bliskie zeru - kuny już się wycwaniły i nie ruszają żarcia pachnącego człowiekiem. Gość przyznał mi rację, że być może włożenie w rynnę, którą biega może sprawić iż nieopatrznie wejdzie. Umówiony jest też dekarz - ma otworzyć podbitkę i wygarnąć wszystko. Jeżeli są tam młode, to może ta kuna zapamięta, że to nie było dobre miejsce. Kolejne pomysły, to żywołapka na dachu szopy przy drzewie z którego chyba skaczą na dach. Najpierw jajko luzem, potem jajko na brzegu, itd. Skoro potrafi wsadzać łapkę przez kratkę i wylizać w ten sposób jajko, to świetnie - będę jej jakiś czas tak pozwalał, a potem... 
Do tego przypuszczalnie kołnierze z kolcami na dwa skosy rynien i na drzewo którym pewnie wchodzić. W razie niepowodzenia - drzewo będzie ścięte (zgodnie z prawem), ale założę kołnierz częściowy a na części jakaś łapica, lub może pastuch elektroniczny. 

Do obrońców zwierząt: kuna jest szkodnikiem, w żadnym wypadku kuna domowa nie jest pod ochroną i odpowiada za wytrzebienie innych gatunków. Dopóki nie namówi się kun na gniazdowanie w miejscu, w którym nie powoduje szkód - nie zamierzam się cackać, mimo że faktycznie - są prześliczne. A jak się jakaś w żywołapkę złapie, to mogę takiemu obrońcy sprezentować do jego domu. Niech przygotuje odpowiednie gniazdo w swoim dachu. Koniecznie niech wymości je wełną mineralną, bo tą lubią najbardziej.

----------


## Frankai

Przygotowań do walki ciąg dalszy - deratyzator się nie pojawił, bo łapicy mu jeszcze nie oddali, ale w sumie - jego się nie przyda. On ma taką 50cm, a to może być zbyt mała. Musi być taka 120cm, żeby cała zdążyła wejść. Twierdzi, że ma bardzo skuteczny aerozol, który biorą leśniczy. Spróbujemy, ale i tak nastawiam się na co innego. Odgłosy borsuków zgrane, ale na razie nie robię nocnych dyskotek. Gość twierdzi, że nawet jeżeli są małe - kuny w dzień raczej nie będzie. 
Tropienie. Okazało się, że jak wejdę na samą górę mojej drabiny, to zajrzę do rynny. No i bingo - przy drzewie które podejrzewałem za schody dla mojej kuni - dziura. Nie wiem czy tam była wróblówka (to żadna przeszkoda dla kuny), bo tak ledwo ledwo dosięgałem wzrokiem, ale widziałem, że folia wyżarta.
Straciłem zasięg w moim modemie GSM, więc poszedłem na schody. Słyszę tupanie nad głową - pod podbitką. Podejrzewałem, że tam ma szlak. Kroczki były do wejścia, więc spokojnie poczekałem. Później wychyliłem się by obserwować skok. Patrzę na rynnę i widzę wychylony łeb. I tak minimum 2 minuty. Ktoś pisał, że kuna wychodzi pół godziny po lub przez zmierzchem i że... można ją odstrzelić, byle celować w oczy, bo łeb ma twardy. U mnie było jakoś 21:45. Stałem sobie bez ruchu lekko oświetlony laptopem. Nie wiem gdzie była nasza kotka, bo wcześniej nasłuchiwała tuptania pod podbitką. W pewnym momencie łeb się wychylił mocniej - miałem wrażenie jakby się owijała, żeby zejść jednak po rynnie, ale być może mocniej się rozglądała. W pewnym momencie hop na najbliższą gałąź. Nie musiała się wysilać - skok góra 1m. Kiedy ruszyłem pod drzewo skok z powrotem i do dziury. Długość standardowa jak na kunę - około 40-45 cm. Gdybym miał jakąś porządną wiatrówkę, to mógłbym spróbować - wystawia się na cel całkiem dobrze, a wojsku 40-48 na 50 pkt ze 100m. Wołać myśliwego... no nie wiem. W końcu na tyłach (50m) linii strzału ulica. Myślę, że skonsultuję się z jednym jakie on zna sposoby. Skoro ścieżka znana, to zastanawiam się czy udałoby się wmontować łapicę w podbitkę - w szczycie wzdłuż krokwi - a resztę wolnej przestrzeni przytkać. Jak dekarz się pojawi (miał być dzisiaj, ale nie dotarł), to się skonsultuję.

----------


## Frankai

Przemyślałem sobie to i oto na spokojnie i... lekka zmiana nastawienia.  Żona się ze mnie śmieje, że zajmę się łowieniem kun. Nie da się ukryć,  że informacje od fachowców, że kuny się nie da złapać, oraz jakie to są  sprytne zwierzęta, rodzą we mnie chęć rywalizacji. Szkoda, że nie mam  sporo czasu, bo chętnie bym poobserwował kunę i sprawdził kto jest  cwańszy  :wink:  ale być może będę musiał odstraszyć. Odławianie zwierząt  wydaje mi się ciekawym zajęciem.

 Na jakimś forum znalazłem następujące linki:
Trapping Today
Cumberlands i Cumberlands-Oneida Victor
 Niektóre ze wzmiankowanych przyrządów raz, że są w Polsce zakazane, a bywa  że nie humanitarne. Póki zniszczenia są do przeżycia (jakby weszła w  ocieplenie, to nie byłoby zmiłuj się), to będę raczej z nią delikatny. Co do legalności i humanitarności - hycle posługują się różnymi pętlami, żeby złapać psa który  się włóczy, czy dzikie zwierzęta, które uciekły. Ba - jest nawet polska  strona, która mówi jak dobrać siłę, żeby zwierzaka chwycić za łeb i nie  uszkodzić. 
Polowaczka
Więc być może te zbrodnicze narzędzia, póki są w fachowych  rękach, a nie zostawione w lesie przez kłusowników, da się użyć całkiem  humanitarnie. A że stres będzie zwierz miał... Sorry - ale człowiek ma  większy stres, jak kuna zniszczy mu dom. Tak na marginesie - teściowa ma  solidną depresję (także związaną z domem i działką), wkrótce wraca ze szpitala po lekkim podleczeniu. Nie będę opisywał  skąd i dlaczego, ale jeżeli mam wybierać między zdrowiem - a może i  życiem teściowej - to chyba wybór prosty.  

Na razie spróbuję szybko odłowić - mam już chyba setkę pomysłów - zacznę się z nią  zaprzyjaźniać. Położę jej deskę od drzewa do rynny, żeby nie musiała  skakać. Gdzieś tam świeże jajeczko (przez jakieś rękawice, żeby się nie  wystraszyła się mojego zapachu; jest ich wszędzie sporo, więc jak  rozumiem - tylko nie należy odcisnąć go bezpośrednio na przynęcie).  Oczywiście jajko prosto od kury z wolnego wybiegu, a nie jakieś od -  błeeee -klatkowej. Codziennie planuję świeże lekko natłuczone jajeczko   :wink: 

 Zdjęcia ciut później

----------


## XX

tez słyszałam już o tym sposobie :wink: 
ja się nie odważyłam

----------


## XX

jak się z nią tak zaprzyjaźnisz to będzie ci szkoda wypraszać przyjaciela z chaty

----------


## gumis107

kune mozna zlapac na klatke zywolapna tylko  :tongue: o pierwsze musi byc przelotowa ,po drugie przed polozeniem jej musi sie ja wyparzyc wrzatkiem ,aby zabic zapach czlowieka ,a po trzecie , w klatece musi byc ZYWY! ptak ,gdyz wtedy kuna na ogol dostaje szajby i wlazi  do pulapki

----------


## piotrmak

Frankai, nie daj się :smile: 
Jak masz możliwość strzału to nawet się nie zastanawiaj. Nie licz na oswojenie, raczej to ona będzie bardziej czujna i płochliwa. Czekam na jakieś zdjęcia

----------


## Frankai

Synek mi wybrał wszystkie świeże jajka i nie mam nie dotykanej ręką ludzką przynęty, więc oswajanie zaczynam od jutra.
*XX* - gdyby przychodziła się połasić, to może bym się aż tak zaprzyjaźnił. Gdyby dała się namówić do zmiany miejsca gnieżdżenia się, to być może byśmy się dogadali. Ale teściowa wkrótce wraca ze szpitala i gotowa popaść w depresję - muszę się pozbyć. A tak na marginesie - czy kuna może się połasić? Chyba raczej pokunić  :wink: 

*gumis107* - oswajanie z jajkami i wprowadzenie ich do żywołapki to jedno. Być może będzie to żywołapka numer 2. Zdecydowanie myślę o dwustronnej, która stanie na tej kładce, którą jutro wykonam. Szukam jak najniższej a długiej (by weszła cała niezależnie z której strony). Póki co widzę 122 x 21 x 21. Najpierw jednak ma się przyzwyczaić do kładki. 

*piotrmak* - nie mam broni. Myśliwy może się nie zgodzić, bo kuna jest zwierzęciem łownym, ale w okresie od kwietnia do sierpnia jest okres ochronny z uwagi na młode. Gdyby poddasze było użytkowe i ocieplone, to nie miałbym litości. Podpiąłbym 230 V na 21:45 +/- pół godziny lub czekał z pętlą. Moja kuna niczym zegarynka - dzisiaj znowu o 21:45. Tym razem żona była akurat na podwórzu i miała okazję zobaczyć "sąsiadkę z góry".
Aha - mimo że wczoraj ją wystraszyłem, to dzisiaj żona twierdziła, że powoli się ruszała, a łeb się nie chował. Więc nie stała się bardziej bojaźliwa.

Zdjęcia - z braku aparatu z bardzo dużą czułością - będą dotyczyły terenu i metod. Oto pierwsze seria (zdjęcia są "klikalne" - można obejrzeć "oryginal" w 8MPix):

Widok z którego patrzyłem na kunę wychylającą się z rynny. To co zaznaczyłem brązowym kolorem to łeb i szyja kuny. Czerwonym skok jaki wykonała na gałąź:


Ujęcie od dołu:


Tu widać wyżartą folię oraz wróblówkę (ledwo widoczne resztki):


Teraz idźmy pod dachówką wzdłuż rynny, potem szczytem na przeciwległy kraniec domu. Chyba im wiało, bo czymś sobie uszczelniły dziurę przy dachówce brzegowej:


Jakieś 2 metry dalej słychać większe szuranie - tam zapewne jest środek gniazda. Frontowa część podbitki odwstaje od reszty i widać, że gniazdo jest czymś wymoszczone:

----------


## piotrmak

Moja kuna jajka "luzem" zjadała, włożone do dwóch klatek leżą do dzisiaj. Obyś miał szczęście i weszła.
Mam po sąsiedzku za płotem myśliwych i nikt by nie odmówił ale ja mojej przez kilka lat nie widziałem. Widziałem ją o 6 rano przypadkowo na działce u sąsiada (działka w dzierżawie, własność mojego brata)
Strasznie przebiegłe zwierzę. Prawdę mówiąc ja mam od kilku tygodni spokój, chociaż boję się, że na zimę lub jesień znowu wróci.
Nie jestem przekonany, czy wygrałem walkę. 
U mnie przygotowania do wojny dalej trwają. 
Prądem 230V też próbowałem. Nie weszła. Ale jak wylałem świeży beton z tyłu na działce to ..........wlazła z ciekawości.
Sam już nie wiem, czy wygrałem, czy u mnie bitwa trwa nadal.

----------


## Frankai

> Moja kuna jajka "luzem" zjadała, włożone do dwóch klatek leżą do dzisiaj.


Próbowałeś stopniowo wsuwać? Na początek jajko przy klatce. Potem na jej brzegu (klatka oczywiście zablokowana, żeby nic nawet nie stuknęło), potem 5cm w głąb, itd. Nie działa klatka z siatki - zrobić samodzielnie taką, żeby jej nie znała. Oczywiście jajka muszą być nie dotykane przez człowieka - myślę o użyciu gumowej rękawicy.




> Mam po sąsiedzku za płotem myśliwych i nikt by nie odmówił ale ja mojej przez kilka lat nie widziałem. Widziałem ją o 6 rano przypadkowo na działce u sąsiada (działka w dzierżawie, własność mojego brata)


Zacznijmy od rozpoznania terenu - o ile dobrze kojarzę, to robiłeś już remont. Podejrzewam, że obejrzałeś wcześniej cały dach. Czy nie udało Ci się zauważyć, gdzie ma wejście? Czy wiesz którędy wchodzi na dach? Czy analizowałeś miejsca i godziny hałasów? Jeżeli nie namierzyłeś dróg - próbowałeś użyć mąki? Na którejś ze stron sugerowali, żeby rozsypać mąkę i kuna w ten sposób odciśnie ślady. Można by też spróbować jakąś folią i taśmą malarską oblepić w pogodny i bezwietrzny dzień cały brzeg dachu. Powinna sobie zrobić dziurę w miejscu standardowego przejścia. Do tego obserwacja tuż po zachodzie słońca. U mnie potwierdza się, że do gniazda przychodzi (moim zdaniem raczej wychodzi) o konkretnej porze. Wg deratyzatora - w dzień jej nie ma. Ma kilka miejsc w których się chowa czy poluje. Tu mam pewne wątpliwości, bo przed chwilą (północ) słyszałem jakieś odgłosy za oknem. Wyglądałoby na to, że wychodziła o 21:45 ale po północy - czasem o 2 w nocy - siedząc w kuchni, słyszałem jak coś lata po dachu. Raz wręcz słyszałem jakąś walkę. Kuny między sobą? A może moje dachowce odważyły się po drzewie wejść na dach?




> Strasznie przebiegłe zwierzę. Prawdę mówiąc ja mam od kilku tygodni spokój, chociaż boję się, że na zimę lub jesień znowu wróci.


A tak od połowy kwietnia masz spokój? Nie zrobiła gniazda i nie ma młodych? Może wrócić na zimę, a z pewnością już na wiosnę. Z tego co się  naczytałem, to w kwietniu ma małe, więc najpóźniej w marcu powinna  zacząć mościć legowisko. 
Spróbuj też narobić hałasu za pomocą nagrań borsuka. Najlepsza kolekcja jest TUTAJ.  Jeszcze tego nie próbowałem, ale chyba zacząłbym od krótkich sesji i  nasłuchiwania lub oglądania (2-3 osoby wokół domu po zawietrznej), czy  między sesjami coś słychać lub coś ucieka.




> Prądem 230V też próbowałem. Nie weszła.


A jesteś pewien, że zrobiłeś to porządnie? Tak by trafiła na elektrody? W dodatku nie może to być na zasadach, że kopnie ją i odskoczy. Ona się musi "wpakować" na całego. Myślę, że musiało by to być coś na kształt wielokrotnego pastucha (wiele gołych drutów obok siebie) i aktywacja czujnikiem ruchu lub jakiś minimalnym prądem, kiedy będzie dobrze na tym stała lub się przeciskała. Tu znowu przyda się znajomość ścieżek.

----------


## piotrmak

Frankai:
Spokój mam od......tygodni, dni? Sam już nie wiem i dostaję w głowę :smile:  Nie wiem czy wygrałem. Boję się nawet pomyśleć.
Dach ok. 550 m2 i do tego połamany na wszystkie możliwe sposoby. Ot, taka cała ozdoba domu. Wchodzi w kilku miejscach. Mój problem chyba polega na tym, że ją tolerowałem przez wiele lat.
Remont był, zabezpieczenia np. wróblówka są i nic nie pomaga.
Teksty, że boi się jeża? Możesz między bajki włożyć :smile: 
Sam wyjmowałem z dachu przy remoncie malutką skórkę jeżyka. Taką kilkuletnią, rozpadającą się i zeschnięą ale malutkiego oseska. Nie wierzę, że duży by ją zaatakował (jeż).
Prąd na dachu jest do dzisiaj.



PS. Chętnie spotkam się sam na sam z ekologiem. Chętnie wysłucham jakie to pożyteczne zwierzę. Resztę spotkania będzie musiała ustalić Policja :big tongue:

----------


## piotrmak

No i jeszcze jedno. Wchodzi czy wychodzi?
Śpi w dzień czy nie? 
Przychodzi tylko na kilka godzin w nocy?



Im bardziej będziesz się zastanawiał tym mniej będziesz wiedział. Mi już się wydawało, że wiem......
I potem moja teoria waliła się w gruzy. Jak możesz strzelać to nawet się nie zastanawiaj i nie płosz zwierzaka

----------


## gumis107

Frankai: kuna to mowiac delikanie i uzywjac eufenizmu panienka lekkich obyczajow ,a tak szczezrze to k.... ktora potrafi znisczyc kazdy strych.Ciezko ja jajkami przyzwyczaic,zreszta zdaje sie ktos na tym forum opisywl jak zamontowal kamerke ,bo mu kuna jaja z klatki wyjadala.Okazalo sie ze ta cholera jajko przeciegala  na bok zywolapki,lapa rozbijala jajko i wpierdziala nie wchodzac do klatki.Z tego co wiem to golab uwiazany w zywoplace dzila na nia tak ,iz zapomina o ostroznoci ,ale klatka musi byc wyparzona i przelotowa.Acha, po zlapaniu ,upierdziliec leb przy samej d..., nie silic sie na zadne ekologicznie dzilania,gdyz znane sa przypadki ,gdy kuna wywieziona 60km od domu wrocila po 3 dniach.Powodzenia

----------


## Frankai

> Ciezko ja jajkami przyzwyczaic,zreszta zdaje sie ktos na tym forum opisywl jak zamontowal kamerke ,bo mu kuna jaja z klatki wyjadala.Okazalo sie ze ta cholera jajko przeciegala  na bok zywolapki,lapa rozbijala jajko i wpierdziala nie wchodzac do klatki.


A to nie tekst z artykułu o tym Wielkim Łowcy Kun? Tak czy owak kojarzę - łapkę wkładała przez kratkę, maczała w jajku i wylizywała. Jeżeli tak to wyglądało, to nic tylko zrobić... gilotynkę uruchamianą dotknięciem jajka.




> Z tego co wiem to golab uwiazany w zywoplace dzila na nia tak ,iz zapomina o ostroznoci ,ale klatka musi byc wyparzona i przelotowa.Acha, po zlapaniu ,upierdziliec leb przy samej d..., nie silic sie na zadne ekologicznie dzilania,


Ten sposób został już zarejestrowany w pamięci podręcznej. Spróbuję na razie tego co zaplanowałem, a potem do znajomego hodowcy gołębi zwrócę się o jaką latającą pokrakę.




> gdyz znane sa przypadki ,gdy kuna wywieziona 60km od domu wrocila po 3 dniach.


 A to już kojarzę z artykułu. W dodatku miała 3 nogi dlatego rzekomo nie ma mowy o pomyłce. Jak dla mnie - urban (a raczej marketing) legends. Podobnie jak kuny o rozmiarach 150cm. Nie założyłbym się, ale wierzyć w to nie będę.

----------


## Piosk

nie spotkałem się jeszcze nigdy z kuną domową. wydają się podobne do fretek.

----------


## G.N.

U mnie kuna mieszkała w stodole przez wiele lat. W drogę sobie nie wchodziliśmy. Czasem napaskudziła na progu, ale za to wyjadała większość myszy z okolicy Dom a konkretnie dostęp na poddasze był zabezpieczony, wydawało mi się skutecznie (wszystkie szpary obite stalową siatką o oczku ok 1 cm). Niestety jak się okazało nie doceniłem kuny. W tym roku wiosną wydarła dziurę i zamieszkała w ociepleniu co gorsze sądząc po piskach z potomstwem. Chciałem ją jakoś wypłoszyć żeby się wyprowadziła i zabrała małe, więc samo wygonienie i zabicie szpary dechami nie bardzo wchodziło w grę. W sklepie  zoologicznym odradzili mi wszelakie odstraszacze jako mało skuteczne a poradzili mi psie kłaki i sprezentowali spory worek. Podobno kuny boją się i nie znoszą tego zapachu. Dwa tygodnie temu poobtykałem wszystkie szpary  psimi kudłami (faktycznie capią dosyć intensywnie). Kilka godzin po tym zabiegu widziałem jak wyłazi z jednym małym w pysku. W ostatni weekend byłem i nie słyszałem ani piszczenia małych ani jej tupania, natomiast  widziałem ją w stodole.  Może to jest jakiś sposób. Jeśli w przyszłym tygodniu dalej nie będzie znaków jej bytności w domu to zabieram się za solidne łatanie dróg wejścia. Łapanie i wywożenia czy zabijanie moim zdaniem mija się z celem bo kun jest teraz tyle że na miejsce takiej złapanej przyjdą trzy inne

----------


## gumis107

Ponoc pomaga jak sie polozy na jej drodze kostki toaletowe .Pzdr

----------


## Frankai

Wojna wypowiedziana. Oto relacja z pierwszego dnia walki czyli z wczoraj. Chwilowo nie zostały podjęte żadne działania bezpośrednie. Na razie trwa mylnie przeciwniki. Na daszku szopki podłożyłem jajko i zrobiłem gwoździem dziurkę. Całość operacji w białych rękawiczkach. Niestety nie było mnie w domu między 19:00 a 22:30, więc nie byłem w stanie prowadzić obserwacji. Ba - wpadłem na pomysł, że moim aparatem mogę próbować robić zdjęcie ze statywu, z ustawionym focusem na rynnę i czasem naświetlania na poziomie 4s. Mam pilota do wyzwolenia migawki, to może by się udało przyłapać jak obserwuje teren. Wracając do jajka (zdjęcia później) - ok. 22:15 żona przez okno usłyszała stukanie w jajko, jakieś dodatkowe hałasy, a (chyba) wcześniej łup. Przypuszczalnie wyszła trochę później, powiększała dziurkę, a skorupka leżała pod szopę. Być może jajko wzięła tuż pod drzewo, tam wypiła, a potem skorupka sturlała się z dachu.

Plany na dzień drugi. Wiadomość poufna - nie zdradzać kunie  :wink: 
Łapica założona. Drewniana skrzynia - sobieróbka  :wink:  Ponad 120cm długość, brzegi drzwiczek wzmacniane, po opadnięciu blokowana wąsami z prętów fi6. Przynęta (użyłem znowu ekologicznego jajka) - wisi w środku. Pod nim jest równoważnia aktywująca chowanie podpórek drzwiczek. Oprócz rękawiczek użyłem jeszcze zapachu, który powinna znać. Zabrałem kurom trochę siana z gniazda. Myślę, że zapach korespondujący z jajkiem nie zaszkodzi, a może pomóc. Jajko oczywiście z dziurką, coby pachniało lepiej. Przed żywołapką będzie ponownie jajko w tym samym drewnianym pudełeczku. Dziś będzie leżało w sianku z gniazda. Mam nadzieję, że taka aranżacja spodoba się mojej sublokatorce. No właśnie - ktoś sugerował nadanie imienia kunie. Tylko że nic fajnego do głowy mi nie przychodzi. 

Aha - łapicę od razu wypróbowała Pusia. Nasza 9 miesięczna kotka. I bardzo dobrze że od razu, bo mam nadzieję, że nie będzie próbowała drugi raz. Zresztą chyba po dachu szopy nie zwykła chodzić.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> U mnie kuna mieszkała w stodole przez wiele lat. W drogę sobie nie wchodziliśmy. Czasem napaskudziła na progu, ale za to wyjadała większość myszy z okolicy Dom a konkretnie dostęp na poddasze był zabezpieczony, wydawało mi się skutecznie (wszystkie szpary obite stalową siatką o oczku ok 1 cm). Niestety jak się okazało nie doceniłem kuny. W tym roku wiosną wydarła dziurę i zamieszkała w ociepleniu co gorsze sądząc po piskach z potomstwem. Chciałem ją jakoś wypłoszyć żeby się wyprowadziła i zabrała małe, więc samo wygonienie i zabicie szpary dechami nie bardzo wchodziło w grę. W sklepie  zoologicznym odradzili mi wszelakie odstraszacze jako mało skuteczne a poradzili mi psie kłaki i sprezentowali spory worek. Podobno kuny boją się i nie znoszą tego zapachu. Dwa tygodnie temu poobtykałem wszystkie szpary  psimi kudłami (faktycznie capią dosyć intensywnie). Kilka godzin po tym zabiegu widziałem jak wyłazi z jednym małym w pysku. W ostatni weekend byłem i nie słyszałem ani piszczenia małych ani jej tupania, natomiast  widziałem ją w stodole.  Może to jest jakiś sposób. Jeśli w przyszłym tygodniu dalej nie będzie znaków jej bytności w domu to zabieram się za solidne łatanie dróg wejścia. Łapanie i wywożenia czy zabijanie moim zdaniem mija się z celem bo kun jest teraz tyle że na miejsce takiej złapanej przyjdą trzy inne


pisalem juz o tym kiedys. podobno to naprawde skuteczna metoda - jestes tego potwierdzeniem  :smile:

----------


## piotrmak

Frankai, mam nadzieję, że sam się nie złapałeś :big tongue: 
Co u ciebie słychać? Jak walka?

----------


## Frankai

Miałem ostatnio sporo delegacji. Właśnie wracam po 4 dniach. Sprawa nie wygląda dobrze. Moja kuna jest cwana i ewidentnie omija wszelkie nowości.
1. Pożyczona żywołapka - spowodowała że nie bierze jajka złożonego obok, które wcześniej brała.
2. Obcięta gałąź i wykonana kładka (pod kątem złapania jej na tej kładce) - omijała kładkę, mimo iż ładnie obłożyłem ją gałązkami, które miały wytłumić ewentualny mój zapach (całość prac w jednorazowych rękawiczkach). Po zamontowaniu obserwowałem co się stanie. Wychyliła się na końcu rynny około 21:48 i kilka razy zbierała się do skoku. Nie odważyła się. Krawędzią dachu pobiegła na kalenicę i po 3 minutach wróciła. Jeszcze 2 razy się zebrała i skoczyła z dachu na inną gałąź.
3. Na grubej listwie rozciągnąłem druty. Podpiąłem 230V i włożyłem w ten koniec rynny. Zrezygnowała z obserwowania terenu z rynny. Następnej nocy (tym razem 22:11) pobiegła znowu na drugą stronę i już nie wróciła. Przypuszczalnie zeskoczyła na magnolię po drugiej stronie. Jak wróciła - nie wiem.

Nie mam czasu za bardzo się bawić w polowania, a widać że cwana jest. Zapewne żywołapkę już zaliczyła i kto wypuścił ją, więc drugi raz nie spróbuje. Jutro umówiony jestem z dekarzem i otworzymy podbitkę i wygarniemy gniazdo. Potem jakiś spray i może kłaki psa. Dodatkowo zetnę jeszcze kilka gałęzi z drzewa, coby utrudnić jej na przyszłość ponowne wchodzenie.

----------


## rrmi

Kuna zywi sie myszami , szczurami i drobiem . Jesli nie masz kur znaczy , ze masz to inne . Moze rozlozyc trutki na myszy i szczury ? jak nie bedzie miala jedzenia to szybko stamtad pojdzie .

----------


## Frankai

> Kuna zywi sie myszami , szczurami i drobiem . Jesli  nie masz kur znaczy , ze masz to inne . Moze rozlozyc trutki na myszy i  szczury ? jak nie bedzie miala jedzenia to szybko stamtad pojdzie  .


 Po pierwsze - mam 2 łowne kotki. Ostatnio widziałem jak ta  młoda "zabawiała" się maleńką myszką. Są znacznie skuteczniejsze niż  wszelkie łapki. 
Po drugie - łapkami opanowałbym tylko swój teren a okolice nie, więc ciągle i tak miałbym "gości".
Po trzecie - kuna nie osiedla się z uwagi na to, że na obszarze 20x40m ma parę myszy. Ona zwykle chodzi dalej na łowy.
Po czwarte - kuna ponoć nie rozrabia na swoim terenie. Nie wiem czy  dotyczy to wyłącznie drobiu hodowlanego, czy wszystkiego. Faktem jest,  że kur teściowej nie podusiła. 


A tak w ogóle to albo młode dorosły, albo moja aktywność pułapkowa  wzbudziła czujność kuny i wyniosła je. Brak skrobań, pisków i kapania z  podbitki oraz biegów i stuków w okolicy 21:45. Dziś w końcu ma przyjść  gość od podbitki, a dodatkowo zanabędę spray.

----------


## Patrada

Hej Ho!
Przyłączam się do walki z kuną, czy czymkolwiek to jest...
Od 4 dni ją słyszę. Miałam nadzieję, ze to halucynacje, ale jednak nie...  :wink: 
Psa mam, ale stary i nie zawlekę go na strych po drabinie..
Strych mamy nieużytkowany.

Wchodzę obaczaić, co się dzieje, jakie szkody.
Do boju!

Lubię kuny, ale nie o 3 w nocy...

Do sklikania!

----------


## ania klepka

witam
dołączam do grupy walczących z kuną. Od jutra wprowadzamy się do nowego domu, tak więc będzie to nasza pierwsza noc, w której będziemy mogli nadsłuchiwać, czy i jak hałasuje nasza sublokatorka.
Wczoraj po raz  zauważyliśmy odchody na strychu. Wcześniej wielokrotnie samoistnie włączał alarm.  Dzisiaj posprzątaliśmy strych, zamontowaliśmy pożyczony odstraszacz, popsikaliśmy cały strych płynem AROX na kuny.
Plany na najbliższe dni -
1) poprzycinać drzewokrzaki, które stanowią odgrodzenie się naszego sąsiada  od naszego domu - a mogą ułatwiać  dostanie się kunom na nasz dach
2) zamawiamy sierść psa i rozłożymy na strychu
3) zakup żywołapki 

O bojach i skutkach będę relacjonowała na bieżąco.

----------


## telmedia

Jak widać ten duo-pro to LIPA. Może na komary to on i działa, ale na kunę to na pewno NIE!!!
Co oczywiście potwierdza JKOSAK, skoro pomimo odstraszacza kuna złapała się w żywołapkę.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> witam
> 1) poprzycinać drzewokrzaki, które stanowią odgrodzenie się naszego sąsiada  od naszego domu - a mogą ułatwiać  dostanie się kunom na nasz dach


Poprzycinanie krzaków i drzew być może trochę utrudni, ale niewiele to pomoże.
Ja nie mam drzew przy domu, krzaków też nie, a u mnie kuna wchodzi na dach PO ŚCIANIE, dokładniej po narożu ściany, pionowo w górę (tynk baranek 1,5 mm), potem na rynnę i tam już sobie dziurę znajduje.

Sam nie wiem co teraz zrobić, bo łatanie dziur w dachu jest niemożliwe. Miałem dekarzy kompletnych idiotów i paprochów, którzy tak a nie inaczej ten dach zrobili. Lać się nie leje, ale dziur w nim sporo.
Zastanawiam się czy jedynym wyjściem nie jest przyklejenie kolców na ścianie dookoła domu, takich na ptaki, skierowanych ku ziemi. Dom będzie wyglądał brzydko, ale ta cholera przez to nie przeskoczy. 
Aha do tego jeszcze trzeba rury spustowe też takimi kolcami zabezpieczyć. Jak inaczej to nie wiem. Widziałem co to cholerstwo potrafi i byłem w ciężkim szoku. Od 2 tygodni w żywołapkę też nie chce się złapać.

----------


## telmedia

Kuna to bardzo wielki szkodnik nowych domów. Do tej pory mieszkałem w starym domu i odkąd pamiętam zawsze mieszkała na strychu kuna lub cała rodzina kunia. Było wszystko w porządku, nie było na strychu myszy, tylko trochę hałasowała, ale dało się wytrzymać. Problem pojawił się w nowym domu. kuna zagnieździła się pod blachodachówką w wełnie mineralnej. Nie hałasuje ale z folji paraprzepuszczalnej pozostały tylko szczępy. Niesamowicie brudzi, pozostawia odchody w tym miejscu gdzie się gnieździ i za chwilę przenosi się w inne. Wypowiedziałem jej wojnę. Zrobiłem pułapkę z drzewa i siatki stalowej. Niestety nie wytrzymały zabezpieczenia klap z drutu stalowego puściły i uciekła. Zrobiłem inny model z deski 1 cal. Tam już nie poradziła sobie z zabezpieczeniami, bo konstrukcyjnie były na zewnątrz. Ale i tu dała radę. Po prostu, zanim rano wstałem, ona wygryzła w desce dziurę średnicy około 8 cm i zwiała. Aby pozbyć się kuny, musi być stalowa klatka najlepiej z prętów spawanych a nie siatki i zabezpieczenie musi być na zewętrznej stronie klatki osłonięte blachą. Do tego jajko i mamy drania. A potem to tylko wycieczka, daleka bo kuna potraii wędrować do 10km w ciągu nocnego wypadu łowieckiego. Dwa tygodnie spokoju i pojawi się następna na wolnym terenie po naszej turystce. I taka zabawa rególarnie 2 razy w miesiącu.
Stosowałem odstraszacze elektroniczne, ale miałem wrażenie, że one raczej zwołują kuny, niż je odstraszają. Szkoda na nie pieniędzy, a na dodatek w czasie dłuższej pracy grzeją się i zawieszają. Lepiej zainwestować w naprawdę solidną porządną żywołapkę i paczkę jaj kurzych.
Innej rady nie ma!
Pozdrawiam wszystkich poszkodowanych przez gryzonia.

----------


## ania klepka

mieszkamy w domu od piątku, na strychu nie ma odchodów. Kuny też nie słychać. U nas wył kiedyś alarm 4 godziny, nie wiem czy kunę to wystraszyło, czy była tylko jeden raz. Muszę chyba jajko jakieś położyć, aby sprawdzić czy jest? chyba, że macie jakieś inne sposoby?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> mieszkamy w domu od piątku, na strychu nie ma odchodów. Kuny też nie słychać. U nas wył kiedyś alarm 4 godziny, nie wiem czy kunę to wystraszyło, czy była tylko jeden raz. Muszę chyba jajko jakieś położyć, aby sprawdzić czy jest? chyba, że macie jakieś inne sposoby?


Ja po prostu siedziałem przed domem przedwczoraj  tak z godzinę jak się już ciemno zaczęło robić, około 9 wieczorem wylazła z dachu, poświeciłem jej w oczy i mogłem się jej dobrze przyglądnąć. Czatowałem na nią z widłami, żeby ją pacnąc gdy próbowała zejść z dachu, tak się goniliśmy dookoła aż w końcu zeskoczyła  z 4,5 m wysokości na trawę i zwiała.
Wczoraj też czatowałem, ale jej nie widziałem. Dzisiaj spróbuję ponownie.
Z tego co czytałem to o tej porze kuny wpadają do domów tak tylko się przespać i idą dalej. Dopiero w okresie lęgowym zostają na dłużej. 
U mnie kuna wymordowała wszystkie wróble, które się gnieździły na dachu, zastanawiam się tylko gdzie franca trupy wyniosła i kiedy je wyczuję.
Mimo wszystko wiem teraz, że dom muszę zabezpieczyć i zrobię to właśnie chyba kolcami na ptaki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Przy okazji apel do wszystkich, którym uda się to bydlę złapać:
ZAMORDOWAĆ! Nie wypuszczać do lasu bo i tak do Was wróci, jak nie do Was to do kogoś innego.
To szkodnik, który morduje i wykańcza powoli inne gatunki.
Nie ma co żałować, wygląda słodko, ale nie dajcie się zwieść to morderca i paskudny brudas.
Klatkę do wody i po zawodach o jednego mniej.

----------


## Frankai

Aniu - obejrzyj którędy teoretycznie może do Ciebie wchodzić, wysmaruj się przeciw komarom i pół godziny przed zachodem słońca (znaczy się jak ciemno się robi) sobie usiądź i obserwuj. +/- pół godziny od  tego zachodu powinna się pojawić, jeżeli jeszcze Cię lubi  :wink:

----------


## Frankai

Znajomy myśliwy i deratyzatorzy twierdza, że kuny się nie złapie i jedyna szansa odstraszać lub zastrzelić. Mocna wiatrówka mogłaby wystarczyć. 
Niestety rację ma Grzegorz_si. Kuna wypuszczona na wolność, bogatsza jest w "wiedzę" o pułapkach zastawianych przez ludzi - niczym bakteria, która uodoporniła się na antybiotyk.

----------


## Frankai

> Zastanawiam się czy jedynym wyjściem nie jest przyklejenie kolców na ścianie dookoła domu, takich na ptaki, skierowanych ku ziemi. Dom będzie wyglądał brzydko, ale ta cholera przez to nie przeskoczy. 
> Aha do tego jeszcze trzeba rury spustowe też takimi kolcami zabezpieczyć. Jak inaczej to nie wiem. Widziałem co to cholerstwo potrafi i byłem w ciężkim szoku. Od 2 tygodni w żywołapkę też nie chce się złapać.


Jeżeli masz typową dachówkę falistą, to dach musiałbyś na nowo przełożyć i pozakładać uchwyty do każdej dachówki, żeby nie podniosła. Zamiast wróblówki dać drut kolczasty z kolcami przesuniętymi względem siebie. To rozwiązanie niewidoczne dla oka.
W żywołapkę się nie złapie, bo pewnie ją zna. Ktoś pisał, że ewentualnie żywego ptaka podłożyć. Są żywołapki z podwójną klatką na ptaka. Pamiętaj żeby nie było zapachu człowieka - wyparzyć ją wrzątkiem, natrzeć skoszoną trawą lub igłami.
Pomyśl czy dałbyś radę i potrafił zabezpieczyć druty pod napięciem. Musiałyby tak być umieszczone, że ja dotknie drugiego to się nie uwolni momentalnie - np. cofając się. Możesz użyć bezpieczniejszego "pastucha" i może uda Ci się ją zniechęcić.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jeżeli masz typową dachówkę falistą, to dach musiałbyś na nowo przełożyć i pozakładać uchwyty do każdej dachówki, żeby nie podniosła. Zamiast wróblówki dać drut kolczasty z kolcami przesuniętymi względem siebie. To rozwiązanie niewidoczne dla oka.
> W żywołapkę się nie złapie, bo pewnie ją zna. Ktoś pisał, że ewentualnie żywego ptaka podłożyć. Są żywołapki z podwójną klatką na ptaka. Pamiętaj żeby nie było zapachu człowieka - wyparzyć ją wrzątkiem, natrzeć skoszoną trawą lub igłami.
> Pomyśl czy dałbyś radę i potrafił zabezpieczyć druty pod napięciem. Musiałyby tak być umieszczone, że ja dotknie drugiego to się nie uwolni momentalnie - np. cofając się. Możesz użyć bezpieczniejszego "pastucha" i może uda Ci się ją zniechęcić.


Dachówki nie podniesie, bo sam jej nie dźwignę, ale fakt: wróblówka plastikowa to lipne zabezpieczenie. 
Dla mnie to w tej chwili uszczelnienie dachu jest niemożliwe: jedyne co to faktycznie przekładanie dachu całego i zrobienie go jak należy, zakładając że znajdę dekarzy z prawdziwego zdarzenia co graniczy chyba z cudem.

Spróbuję z tymi kolcami na ptaki, pastucha rozważę, nic innego nie wchodzi w grę, jeżeli chodzi o prąd, boję się o dzieciaki.

Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z gościem, który przeżył ten koszmar - trwało to 3 lata i skończyło się na przekładaniu dachu, wymieceniu wszystkich śmieci i wymianie wełny. Gościu mówił, że w resztkach ocieplenia nawet zabitego zająca znalazł.
Remont: ponad 10 000.

----------


## bladyy78

Na kunę tylko jeden sprawdzony przeze mnie sposób żywo-łapka!!! Odstraszacze elektroniczne, trutki, zabezpieczenie dachu itd. nic nie da jak zrobiła gniazdo to znajdzie sposób żeby do niego wrócić.  A w łapkę w końcu się złapie. Jedyna zasada żywo-łapka musi być przelotowa i możliwie jak największa im większa tym lepsza. Łapkę ustawiamy w miejscu którędy wiemy że kuna chodzi najlepiej w jakimś ustronnym miejscu wkładamy dwa jajka nadbite i całej i cierpliwie czekamy może  to potrwać nawet kilka miesięcy ale w końcu do niej wejdzie. Łapki raz ustawionej nie przestawiamy nie dotykamy najlepiej o niej zapominamy.  Jak ktoś ma w domu kota to proponuje mu do teł żywo-łapki tego kota wsadzić na parę godzin może to brutalne ale u mnie po paru tygodniach od ustawienia łapki najpierw złapał się kot, a następnego dnia po kotku złapałem właśnie kunę. I teraz nie wiem czy to było spowodowany tym że kuna poczuła kota czy tym że kot nadtłukł wsadzone miesiąc wcześniej jajko i może jemu kuna nie mogła się oprzeć.  Najważniejsze że na jej miejsce nie mam następczyni i mam święty spokój . Ja swoją łapkę wykonałem samodzielnie z płyt meblowych, ale jak ktoś nie ma smykałki do tego to niech zaopatrzy się w metalową na znanym wszystkim portalu, przy zakupie wybierajcie największa lepiej zainwestować 200zł w łapkę niż parę tysięcy w naprawę dachu.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak tu czytam - kolejny sezon polowania na kuny ruszył!
Kolejni ludzie zdobywają wtajemniczenia "wielkiego łowczego".
 :Lol: 

Jak trafi się wyjątkowo przebiegły przeciwnik - to może sprzedać ten dom tanio jakiemu wrogowi i zacząć budowę tego domu "dla przyjaciela"?
Może wyjść niewiele drożej jak remont ...
A "kunoodporny" by był...

Współczuję posiadania takiego sublokatora...
W takiej sytuacji bardzo trudno tę kunę "pokochać".
A i nazwy, jakie dla niej znajdujemy do druku słabo się nadają...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałem kiedyś jak jeden z moich (dawnych) kotów reagował na lustro postawione na podłodze.
Był ubaw, bo traktował chwilami odbicie jak rywala...

Może przy jajku w zywołówce jakie lusterko postawić?
Albo wyniesie się, bo już "ktoś" jej miejsce zajął albo pójdzie "dać mu szkołę".
Ciekawskie są.

Próbował ktoś?

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Adam Ty sobie jaja urządzasz a nam nie do śmiechu.
Dom "kunoodporny" można wybudować, podobnie jak można zbudować dach bez dziur, nawet kryty dachówką. Trzeba tylko dobrego dekarza z blacharzem dorwać. Istnieją tacy jeszcze? Pewnie tak, ale trafić na uczciwego majstra, który zna się na robocie jest ciężko. Moim skur... paprochom problem stanowiło zrobić dach prosto, nie mówiąc już o dziurach i odstających dachówkach. Taki urok oszustów i tyle!
Teraz co z tym fantem zrobić?
Wspomniany już przeze mnie człowiek, zmuszony przez kuny do przekładania dachu twierdzi że od 2 lat ma spokój i jest 100% pewny, że dach jest zrobiony szczelnie: dachówką kryty, bez dziur, wszystko pięknie okute blachą. Twierdzi, że majstra długo szukał. Niestety teraz pracuje za granicą  :sad: 
I taka to polska rzeczywistość.

Przy okazji: 3 lata temu miałem spotkanie z kuną wieczorem twarzą w pysk, obok jeszcze niedokończonego domu. 
Ta franca zamiast uciekać puściła się w moją stronę i próbowała mnie zaatakować. To nie żart. Akurat miałem pod ręką paletę po cemencie i rzuciłem w nią, akurat trafiłem, ta wyskoczyła spod tej palety i dalej w moją stronę, dobiłem ją deską. 
Może obecna to zemsta za mamuśkę, czy co...

----------


## Raźny

:jaw drop: 

Zaatakowała Ciebie... Nosz k....a, prawdziwy drapieżnik. Muszę jakąś maczetę zacząć nosić... Albo wiatrówkę?

Kiedyś nam się zalęgła na poddaszu hali. Ale sama sobie poszła.

Inna w stosie desek ale jak je przekładaliśmy pies ją wystraszył. I więcej się nie pokazała.

Adamie mam prośbę. Ty jako osoba z szerokim doświadczeniem w trudnych i nietypowych przypadkach, o których się nawet filozofom nie śniło... możesz stworzyć temat pt. Jak powinien być zabezpieczony i wykonany dach. Kuno odporny, owado odporny, gryzonio odporny.  Temat niecodzienny ale humor może napsuć... Bardzo proszę  :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zaatakowała Ciebie... Nosz k....a, prawdziwy drapieżnik. Muszę jakąś maczetę zacząć nosić... Albo wiatrówkę?


Myślę, że mogła mieć wściekliznę, albo po prostu młode gdzieś niedaleko i stąd takie jej zachowanie. 
Powiem szczerze, że wiatrówka to chyba dobry pomysł, pod warunkiem że umie się celnie strzelać, miałem w tym tygodniu już kilka sytuacji, w których te gnoje po prostu się na mnie gapiły a ja nic nie mogłem zrobić. 
Wczoraj w nocy miały gody u sąsiada: wrzeszczały jak najęte, ehh gdyby tak wiatróweczka i celne oko było... było by o 3 sztuki mniej.
Łapki nadal omijają. Spróbuję w najbliższym czasie z żywym małym gołębiem.

----------


## G.N.

A u mnie wygląda na to że psie kudły pomogły. Od kilku tygodni nie widzę ani nie słyszę kuny , niema też odchodów.
Na początku przeniosła małe do stodoły w której trzymam opał, a teraz wyniosła się chyba na stałe. 
Tyle że natura próżni nielubi i pojawił się nowy lokator

----------


## adam_mk

"Adamie mam prośbę. Ty jako osoba z szerokim doświadczeniem w trudnych i nietypowych przypadkach, o których się nawet filozofom nie śniło... możesz stworzyć temat pt. Jak powinien być zabezpieczony i wykonany dach. Kuno odporny, owado odporny, gryzonio odporny. Temat niecodzienny ale humor może napsuć... Bardzo proszę "

Jak wielu forumowiczów pewnie wie, od lat zajmuję się elektroniczną ochroną mienia.
Bywało, że byłem również proszony o stawianie wypłaszaczy na kuny.
Zwykle działały nieźle...

Kuny nie są głupie. Polują na nie wszyscy od zawsze, bo gnieżdżą się w bliskości człowieka lub wręcz w domach ludzkich czyniąc szkody.
Miały kiedy się podszkolić w trudnej sztuce przetrwania w takim środowisku.


Najlepiej więc postawić sobie dom kunoodporny, wtedy kuna w gospodarstwie pomaga tępiąc gryzonie a dla ludzi bywa miłym akcentem przyrodniczym.
O czym piszę?
Proste.
Domu nie kryje się watą!
Jeżeli najwyższy sufit wykonany jest w technologii murowanej, "trumny", akermana, terrivy itp to łatwo da się na nim rozprowadzić potrzebne instalacje a potem bardzo grubo termoizolować styrobetonem, perlitobetonem czy w inny sposób - BYLE NIE WATĄ!!!
Nie tworzy się wtedy przyjaznego "miejsca lęgowego" dla kun.
Ponad termoizolacją piętra jest zimny strych, na którym sama aura dba o wymrażanie insektów, gryzoni i innych szkodników.
Dach trzeba wentylować, co oznacza, że dziury w nim być powinny!
Inaczej szlag go trafi...
To rada dla tych co jeszcze najwyższego w domu sufitu nie mają....
A jak ktoś już ma?
A jak dodatkowo ma go z tej waty?
Sami wiecie, ze trudno wtedy taką kunę "pokochać".

Upolowanie jej wymaga sprzętu, który nie dla każdego jest dostępny łatwo.
Do tego....
Tyleż dziur zrobi kuna w pokryciu co myśliwy w ramach wprawek w nabywaniu umiejętności "wielkiego łowczego".
A znerwicowanej rodzinie "myśliwego" łatwiej odstrzelić jego jak kunę!

Można łowić.
Są różne wnyki, samołówki, ale zwykle nieźle znane kunie (co tu już opisywano).
Starym traperskim zwyczajem - przed ustawieniem powinny być wygotowane w jakim tłuszczu, bo inaczej zwierzak się do nich nawet nie zbliży.
Wrzątek to za mało, aby zabić zapach człowieka.
Fajnie....
Babciny gar od gotowania bielizny napełniamy olejem a potem gotujemy w nim metalowe paści, klatkę czy co tam wymyślimy....
Jak jeździmy "na dizlu" i to wiekowym - to potem ten olej da się zmieścić w baku...
A jak nie?
A poza tym...
Cały gar na jedną mała kunkę?
I to - bez pełnej gwarancji?
- mało twórcze....

Wypłaszacze....
Kuna (jak wszystkie dzikie zwierzaki) bardzo nie lubi być stresowana.
Radio puszczone na max to stresik malutki (dla kuny).
Ale....
Można na takim strychu, gdzie się przechadza umieścić detektor ruchu.
Czujkę od alarmu - inaczej mówiąc.
Musi być tak ustawiona, aby uruchamiało ją byle co.
Czujnik taki ma przekaźnik.
Pod ten przekaźnik podłączamy urządzenia stresujące.
Flesze, trąby ultradźwiękowe czy generatory akustyczne generujące "strzały".
Jak to działa?
Jak kuny nie ma - nic się nie dzieje.
Ale...
Wystarczy, jak pojawi się w "polu widzenia" takiego czujnika, to jego przekaźnik uruchamia na około 1,5 sekundy to, co pod niego podłączono (a da się podłączyć kilka różnych urządzeń naraz).
Powinny być tam gdzie czujnik "patrzy" a nie tam, gdzie jest zamocowany....
Wtedy taka kuna , co się ruszy, atakowana jest tuż przy skórze.
A tego baaardzo nie lubi!
Szybko uczy się, że to adres, gdzie lepiej nie bywać.

I o to chyba chodzi...
Nornice i myszy niech sobie łapie w okolicy...

Uwagi:
Są akustyczne generatory ultradźwięków "niemiłych" dla kun dostępne do kupienia w sieci, ale zwracajcie uwagą na ich "moc" akustyczną!
Pomijajcie te zabaweczki o iluzorycznej mocy i skuteczności. Kupcie trąbę, co "zabija" ulradźwiękiem.
To ma być tak, jakby tuż przy niej coś wybuchło a nie zapiszczało!
Dokładając flesz dodajemy jej sporego stresa dodatkowego.
Jak ktoś jest uzdolniony "elektronicznie" to sobie to sam "wyrzeźbi"
Jak nie - wezwać jakiegoś alarmiarza.
On powinien sobie z problemem poradzić.
(Z braku flesza da się przez dodatkowy przekaźnik podłączyć choćby spory  halogen z marketu).
Chodzi o to, aby błyskał a nie zaświecał się światłem ciągłym przy każdym jej ruchu.
Błysk światła ją unieruchamia.
Jednocześnie ostry dźwięk powoduje chęć ucieczki, ruchu.
Powinna dostawać bardzo silne i sprzecznie działające bodźce!
Stres ją wygoni na dobre po kilku wizytach.
Pójdzie sobie ,niestety, tam, gdzie pies biega "na dole" a co najwyżej trzeba wysłuchać "przez strop" kolejnego odcinka serialowego z jakiego telewizora...

Wyczekiwanie w bezruchu godzinami na jej pojawienie się generuje potężnego stresa... łowcy...
Nie kuny.
Lepiej zostawić tę funkcję elektronice, bo jest cierpliwa.
Sam akt wypłaszania trwa sekundy a "czatowanie" bywa, że dobę...

Koszta?
No, nie wiem....
Opisywaliście tu koszt remontu tego, co potrafi zniszczyć.

Można jej starać się utrudnić wejście niektórymi drogami tak, aby musiała korzystać z tego, gdzie ustawicie wypłaszacz.

Zwykle bywa to bardzo skuteczne.

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Adam, ja nie widzę takiej instalacji! Szczerze, alarmów fałszywych byłoby chyba co nie miara. W nocy zejście na zawał murowane.

Tak się zastanawiam, może dookoła domu przy ścianie rozciągnąć sprężynę z drutu kolczastego, coś ala to w załączniku.

Poradzi sobie z taką przeszkodą?
Mogę to wzdłuż okapu rozciągnąć, tak jak rynny idą do tego spusty rynien tym owinąć...
Co Wy na to?

----------


## Raźny

A mi się podobają rozwiązania podane przez Adama. Jak się zastanowić to ma to sens. Wyczajenie kuny to trudna sprawa. Dlatego elektronika może nas w tym skutecznie zastąpić. 

grzegorz_si -  stepery na uszy i instalacja trąb jerychońskich. Nie spróbujesz to możliwe, że stracisz niepotrzebnie zdrowie. Jej nagła i gwałtowna śmierć nie zwróci Ci go... a taki flesz... Chyba nikt nie lubi jak mu się po oczach błyska i nad uchem drze... Kuna jako zwierze dbające o zdrowie psychiczne też...

Swoją drogą. Dziś w radiu usłyszałem, że naukowcy odkryli, że szczury mają poczucie humory i się śmieją!!! Nie wiem dlaczego ale mi to popsuło humor...

Dziękuję Adamie za Twój wkład w lepszy świat... znaczy dach...  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

grzegorz_si

Wybacz, ale...
Jakoś tak samo nasunęło mi się dalsze rozwinięcie pokazanego zabezpieczenia...

Transzeje, gniazda karabinów maszynowych, pola minowe....te zasieki...
A kunia piechota i tak sposób znajdzie...

Flesza nie widać poza strychem.
Trąba jerychońska, jak ultradźwiękowa - też z butów człowieka nie wyrwie.
Silny trzask (z jakiego odtwarzacza) od czasu do czasu zasygnalizuje odwiedziny łobuza.
Jak coraz rzadziej - to znak, że zadziałało...

Moc pomysłu polega na tym, że elektronika jest cierpliwa.
Może sobie stać i czekać na gadzinę, wypatrując jej z niezmiennie dużą uwagą bez chwili odpoczynku - czego człowiek nie zrobi.
Wystąpi warunkowanie bodziec - reakcja.
ZAWSZE przy odwiedzinach pod TYM adresem jest fundowany stres!
Taka nieuchronność kary wymierzanej natychmiast za każde wsadzenie nosa na TEN strych.
To działa...

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Adam, pewnie trochę masz rację. Problem w tym, że moja kuna na stryszek nawet nie wychodzi. 
Dostaje się bezpośrednio do ocieplenia otworami w dachu (dolny koniec kosza), potem wzdłuż murłaty sobie wędruje. Tam nie ma jak czujników i trąb jerychońskich wepchnąć i zamontować.
To nie jest do końca tak, że porozstawiasz sobie czujki na stryszku, wepchniesz do podbitki i po sprawie. Te gnoje wciskają się w ocieplenie, tam, gdzie elektronika dostępu mieć nie będzie. 
Tu jest problem.
Ja się raczej przychylam do zdania, że kuna ma NIE wejść na dach, bo na robienie ponowne dachu tym razem dobrym fachowcem na razie się nie zdecyduję z dwóch powodów:
1. Gdzie jak k... w tym dzikim kraju znajdę dobrego dekarza i blacharzy?
2. Na razie dach stoi, nie cieknie a ocieplenie jest w całości, więc szkoda mi go rozbierać.

Te zasieki z kolczatki nie byłoby złe, jeżeli byłoby gęste, rozłożone wzdłuż okapu, do tego jeszcze zabezpieczenie rur spustowych i ... cała okolica będzie do mnie jeździć podziwiać  :big grin: 
Może nawet TVN24 przyjedzie  :big tongue:

----------


## martadela

A rozważaliście elektrycznego pastucha??
Są takie maty - które używa się np do szkolenia psów - które trzaskają prądem; są siatki całe z kabli np na króliki i drób, do tego odpowiednio mocny elektryzator i jak ją strzeli ze 2 razy to też się wyniesie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A rozważaliście elektrycznego pastucha??
> Są takie maty - które używa się np do szkolenia psów - które trzaskają prądem; są siatki całe z kabli np na króliki i drób, do tego odpowiednio mocny elektryzator i jak ją strzeli ze 2 razy to też się wyniesie.


Słuchaj, jeżeli ktoś jest w stanie mi taką matę wykonać i przywiesić ją dookoła domu na ścianie - taki pas o szerokości powiedzmy 0,5 m (bo po ścianie skakać chyba nie potrafi)  to ja jestem za. Problem w tym, że nie wiem gdzie takowego szukać.
Pomóż, jeżeli znasz, chociaż jakiś trop  :smile: 

Puki co umówiłem się dekarzem, który niby jest dobry - zobaczymy. 
Generalnie twierdzi, że kosze, obróbki kominów itp jest  w stanie tak zrobić, że ta franca tam nie wejdzie. Wiem, że kuna potrafi przegryźć blachę, nie uważam jednak że będzie jej się chciało robić sobie dziurę u dołu kosza, obitą blachą. 
Problemem pozostaje jednak okap - miejsce zabezpieczone wróblówką. Gościu twierdzi, że tam wlezie a on nie ma pomysłu na zabezpieczenie. Pewnie puścimy te dwa rzędy wzdłuż okapu drutu kolczastego i może wystarczy - tuż nad rynną. 
Na razie czekam na wycenę kosztów poprawy tego dachu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

A jakby puścić dookoła domu właśnie taki pas z drobnej siatki stalowej, ocynkowanej, podłączyć do tego elektryzator?
Siatka właśnie drobna o oczku 4-5 cm szerokości 0,5 m, długości około 50m. 
Ktoś się na tym zna? Idzie zrobić?
Tak sobie teraz myślę: przecież taki pastuch chyba nie zadziała
To nie razi prądem tylko wtedy, gdy się stoi na ziemi????

----------


## martadela

Siatkę znaleźć całkiem prosto choćby na All:
http://allegro.pl/siatka-elektryczna...446340590.html
http://allegro.pl/siatka-elektryczna...456206972.html

Maty szukam, wiem że na zachodzie są. Jak znajdę, zapodam linka  :smile:

----------


## martadela

Maty drogie, nie znalazłam w Polsce, np:
http://www.safepetproducts.com/scat-...-and-dogs.html
http://www.gooddeals.com/products/93/ScatMat.aspx

Chyba siatka wyjdzie taniej.
Odnośnie stania na ziemi - byłam w butach z gumową podeszwą a swoje dostałam jak się złapałam pastucha  :wink:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Maty drogie, nie znalazłam w Polsce, np:
> http://www.safepetproducts.com/scat-...-and-dogs.html
> http://www.gooddeals.com/products/93/ScatMat.aspx
> 
> Chyba siatka wyjdzie taniej.
> Odnośnie stania na ziemi - byłam w butach z gumową podeszwą a swoje dostałam jak się złapałam pastucha


hmmm... według tego co tutaj nawet na rysunku mamy:
http://www.pastuchy.eu/informacje-te...ie-elektryczne
To kontakt z ziemią zamyka obwód. To samo potwierdził mi znajomy elektryk.

----------


## adam_mk

Problem masz rzeczywiście spory.
Wiesz którędy ta kuna dostaje się na dach?
Po płaskiej ścianie nie wlezie.
Po winklu - może.
Ale...
MUSI się ostro trzymać OBU ścian! JEDNOCZEŚNIE!
A to znaczy, ze na ścianie A jest kawałek pionowy siatki podłączonej jako "ziemia" a na ścianie B siatka podłączona jako "płot".
Nie ma cudów!
MUSI złapać za oba kable!

Może tak?
"Zabawka" na strychu, w suchym i pod dachem.
Elektrody na winklach odpowiednio połączone.
Razem - nawet nie taka duża robota...
Będzie miała stresa jak jasna cholera!
Puści - da mordą w trociny i to z wysoka.
Nie puści - też miło nie będzie!
 :Lol: 


Kuna kunie nie równa, jak się czyta...
A homo kunie lupus est!

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Problem masz rzeczywiście spory.
> Wiesz którędy ta kuna dostaje się na dach?
> Po płaskiej ścianie nie wlezie.
> Po winklu - może.
> Ale...
> MUSI się ostro trzymać OBU ścian! JEDNOCZEŚNIE!
> A to znaczy, ze na ścianie A jest kawałek pionowy siatki podłączonej jako "ziemia" a na ścianie B siatka podłączona jako "płot".
> Nie ma cudów!
> MUSI złapać za oba kable!
> ...


W Internecie pełno zapewnień, że ta bestia potrafi iść po płaskiej ścianie. Jeden koleś nawet pokazuje zdjęcia śladów kuny pod podbitką, jak gdyby miała iść do góry nogami.
Moja kuna na 100% wchodzi po winklu bo upaprała mi moją śliczną elewację w kolorze 1910  :big tongue: 
Twój pomysł jest dobry i zamierzam go wykorzystać, hehehe  :smile: 
Jak usłyszę w nocy wrzask to będzie znaczyło, że działa.
W poniedziałek jadę na zakupy...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Proszę, dokonaj jego dogłębnej analizy i adaptacji do SWOICH warunków!
Zero zdjęć "miejsca akcji/zbrodni"...
 :Lol: 
Tworzyłem "na wyczucie"...
Jak się da - umieść siatki pod okapem.
Deszcz nie będzie "psuł sprawy" przez upływności "izolacji" = 100% skuteczności działania (jak jest na co/kogo podziałać).
Powodzenia!
Czekam na jakieś relacje z pola walki...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Tak mi wpadło do łba w ostatniej chwili...
A jakby tak...
Jeden winkiel wyposażyć w siatki nie podłączone do niczego od ziemi do prawie góry?
PONAD nimi dopiero te siatki-elektrody.
Zmącisz ją dokumentnie i sprawisz, ze ADRES zacznie omijać - nie siatki!
Bo?
Bo siatki NIE KOPIĄ (przy ziemi).

(ale jesteśmy wredni i paskudni!)

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Adam dzięki za pomysły, mnie jeszcze jedno przyszło do głowy: Nie wystarczy na ścianie puścić od pewnej wysokości pasa płaskiej blachy i zabezpieczyć spusty rynien?
Ta franca raczej po blasze nie przejdzie?
Albo przynajmniej właśnie winkle... wyjdzie sobie do pewnej wysokości, trafi pazurami na blachę i dalej nie pójdzie... do tego kolce na spusty.
Co Wy na to?
Przy okazji: dzisiaj do łapki złapał się jeż. Kuna dalej ma ją w poważaniu.

----------


## adam_mk

Łapiesz coraz ciekawsze okazy...
Zacząłeś od kota, teraz jeż...
 :Lol: 

Nie wiem czy wystarczy.
Poleje, pójdą rude zacieki...
Podobno, jak się zaprze to po blasze idzie.
Zdaje się, że ma bardzo chwytne łapy a masę niewielką i niezbyt odsuniętą od podłoża.
(bardzo "nisko" ma środek masy)
Spróbować można...
Stawiam jednak na pastucha i siatki.
Z daleka ledwo widoczne, są ocynkowane/nierdzewne.
Dom okuty blachą będzie dziwnie wyglądał...
Trochę "czołg" się zrobi...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

A może jednak... pokochać?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfrPS3jJxwA

 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Hej Adam: kota złapał inny forumowicz. Jeż to moja pierwsza zdobycz.
Moja kuna jest wredna, choć nie do końca
Wyprowadziła się z mojego domu - to fajnie, aczkolwiek nie wierzę, że nie przyjdzie następna.
Do pułapki wsadziłem żywego gołębia i parę jajek. Efekt: gołąb cały, jaja zjedzone, kuny brak.
Czyli du...pa. Gołębia puściłem, kupiłem jakiś specjalny wabik na kuny, ale też bez efektów.
Kun jest co najmniej 3 - tyle na raz widziałem w sąsiedztwie, więc mam słuszne obawy, że wrócą.
Na razie nie mam czasu bawić się prądem, powrzucałem za to do podbitki i w wełnę kulki na mole. Trochę śmierdzi w upał  :sad: 
Wredna małpa poprzegryzała kable od oświetlenia w podbitce, ale szkody już naprawiłem na szczęście.
Teraz dorwałem jakiegoś gościa, który twierdzi, że zabezpiecza domy przed tym szkodnikiem. Konsultacja już zamówiona, zobaczymy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Żywołapka jednak działa: dzisiaj pierwsza kuna złapana. Jeszcze co najmniej 2 się tutaj szwendają.
Ta była młoda i pewnie jeszcze głupia. Wokół łapki strasznie zryte, tak jakby jej inne chciały pomóc. Teraz pewnie się nie złapią, ale spróbujemy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

No i kolejna kuna złapana. Cholera dużo ich...
Teraz już wiem czemu od 2 lat żadnej wiewióry nie widziałem a często tu biegały...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Zapomniałem dodać: cholery są silne. Tym razem dookoła klatki jeszcze bardziej było zryte a sama klatka przewrócona.

----------


## adam_mk

Dwa kołnierze już są...
Dobrze idzie...
Jeszcze trochę to na kurteczkę się nazbiera a i wiewiórki powrócą...

Adam M.

----------


## piotrmak

> Zapomniałem dodać: cholery są silne. Tym razem dookoła klatki jeszcze bardziej było zryte a sama klatka przewrócona.


Mam nadzieję, że komuś innemu teraz dachu nie ryją.

----------


## piotrmak

Zdaje się, że to prawda, że jest plaga kun.
Jechałem dwa dni temu z Wrocławia w nocy. O godz. 00.20 na wylocie z Koźmina Wielkopolskiego przed samym nosem przeleciała mi malutka kuna. Na bank tegoroczna, wielkości małej wiewiórki. Wystarczyło nic nie robić, no może leciutko odbić w lewo.
A co zrobiłem? Instynktownie odbiłem w prawo i jeszcze przyhamowałem. Byłem zaspany i zadziałał u mnie instynkt. Byłby chociaż jeden dach uratowany.
Jeżdżę zawodowo całe życie różnymi samochodami od małych po największe i pierwszy raz w życiu widziałem przebiegającą kunę przez ulicę. Musi być tego pioruńsko dużo. 
Na setki widzianych rozjechanych kotów raz tylko widziałem rozjechaną kunę. 
Biorąc pod uwagę koszty naprawy mojego dachu nie będę ukrywał, że był to miły widok :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Mam nadzieję, że komuś innemu teraz dachu nie ryją.


U św. Piotra... przynajmniej te złapane.
Kolejne się nie dają już. MIałem jeszcze jednego jeża - przedziwne stworzenie: jak na niego patrzysz, lub kręcisz się w pobliżu to ani drgnie, mimo, że klatka otwarta. Wystarczyło odejść na 5 minut i gościa nie ma i nie idzie znaleźć  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

"U św. Piotra... "
Lepiej...nie...
Załóż, że innowiercy zamiast, że współwyznawcy.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## emen

> U św. Piotra... przynajmniej te złapane.
> Kolejne się nie dają już. MIałem jeszcze jednego jeża - przedziwne stworzenie: jak na niego patrzysz, lub kręcisz się w pobliżu to ani drgnie, mimo, że klatka otwarta. Wystarczyło odejść na 5 minut i gościa nie ma i nie idzie znaleźć


Gratuluję zwycięstwa!
Napisz proszę, co do tej żywołapki włożyłeś jako przynętę. Ja stosowałem przez jakiś czas jajko kurze (całe i nadtłuczone), ale bez efektu. Jeśli już kiedyś wpadła, to raczej nic jej nie skusi  :sad: 
Teraz łapka stoi pusta, bez przynęty, to jeż wlazł mi już dwa razy. Jeśli to ten sam, to raczej nie grzeszy inteligencją  :wink: 
Odnośnie wariantu z wiatrówką, to jeszcze nie straciłem nadziei. Pomyślałem tylko, że karabinek jednostrzałowy nie daje dużej gwarancji sukcesu. Przy pierwszym pudle nie będzie czasu na przeładowanie. Dlatego zaopatrzyłem się w pistolet na CO2. Co prawda zasięg mniejszy, ale 8 strzałów jest. Po zmroku celownik laserowy z latarką też powinien być pomocny. Czy ktoś ma wiedzę, że kuna oślepiona światłem np. zamiera w bezruchu? Raczej złudna nadzieja, ale może...?
A ogólne wrażenie z forów mam takie, że wielu rozpoczyna walkę ale niewielu może poszczycić się sukcesem  :sad:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Gratuluję zwycięstwa!
> Napisz proszę, co do tej żywołapki włożyłeś jako przynętę. Ja stosowałem przez jakiś czas jajko kurze (całe i nadtłuczone), ale bez efektu. Jeśli już kiedyś wpadła, to raczej nic jej nie skusi 
> Teraz łapka stoi pusta, bez przynęty, to jeż wlazł mi już dwa razy. Jeśli to ten sam, to raczej nie grzeszy inteligencją 
> Odnośnie wariantu z wiatrówką, to jeszcze nie straciłem nadziei. Pomyślałem tylko, że karabinek jednostrzałowy nie daje dużej gwarancji sukcesu. Przy pierwszym pudle nie będzie czasu na przeładowanie. Dlatego zaopatrzyłem się w pistolet na CO2. Co prawda zasięg mniejszy, ale 8 strzałów jest. Po zmroku celownik laserowy z latarką też powinien być pomocny. Czy ktoś ma wiedzę, że kuna oślepiona światłem np. zamiera w bezruchu? Raczej złudna nadzieja, ale może...?
> A ogólne wrażenie z forów mam takie, że wielu rozpoczyna walkę ale niewielu może poszczycić się sukcesem


Zwycięstwo to marne, bo złapały się raczej młode (choć dorosłe) osobniki - takie głupie jeszcze  :smile: 
Kun jest tutaj więcej, ale na razie do mnie nie przychodzą.
Jako przynętę stosowałem jajko kurze.
Moja kuna jak była na dachu to oślepiona światłem zamierała w bezruchu, co najmniej na kilkadziesiąt sekund. Pistoletem to jej chyba raczej nie trafisz.
Pocieszę Cię, że ja już 3 razy jeża złapałem  :smile:

----------


## emen

> Pistoletem to jej chyba raczej nie trafisz.
> Pocieszę Cię, że ja już 3 razy jeża złapałem


Jeśli będzie nieruchoma jak puszka po piwie, to raczej trafię  :wink:  Laser wspaniale przyspiesza celowanie  :smile: 
A jeż też złapał mi się 3 razy, ale raz w łapce było jajko, więc tego nie liczę na poczet jego marnej inteligencji...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jeśli będzie nieruchoma jak puszka po piwie, to raczej trafię  Laser wspaniale przyspiesza celowanie 
> A jeż też złapał mi się 3 razy, ale raz w łapce było jajko, więc tego nie liczę na poczet jego marnej inteligencji...


No to powodzenia. Uważaj tylko, żebyś komuś krzywdy nie zrobił.

----------


## BigPiotr

No i jest następna. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Zaczynam być doświadczonym myśliwym  :big grin:

----------


## Teska

> Czasami proste rozwiazania sa najlepsze sa tez odstraszacze na ultradzwieki, podobno skuteczne


ja mam te ultradzieki na nieuzytkowym poddaszu ( 6 sztuk)i odpukać kuny poszły w siną dal...tzn prawdopodobnie do sąsiadów....
Te ultradzieki to naturalny wóg kun....borsuk.

----------


## emen

Ciąg dalszy relacji z ralacji z kuną  :wink: 

1. Odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy z Allegro (oczywiście jeden z dostępnych modeli) nie działa. W bezpośredniej bliskości głośniczka, znalazłem na strychu odchody. Ciekawostka - w odchodach były pestki (chyba wiśni, bo na czereśnie to już za późno - a może tak długo nie wchodziłem na strych, że to jeszcze czereśnie?). Wskazywałoby to na to, że kuna nie tylko ptaszki i jajeczka konsumuje, ale i owocem miękkim (wraz z pestką) nie pogardzi.
2. Preparat zapachowy mający odstraszać kuny nie działa, lub działa tylko przez krótki czas. Cały strych był dokładnie spryskany + ściany zewnętrzne domu, więc jeśli nawet kuna przez jakiś czas tego unikała, to już przestała  :sad: 
3. Kurzym skrzydełkiem w żywołapce na zewnątrz tylko muchy się zainteresowały...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Pamiętaj, że to padliny nie ruszy. Do klatki nawrzucaj wiśni, daj dwa jaja i czekaj cierpliwie. Podobno starsze okazy już się nie łapią. Ja wywaliłem na strych i do podbitki kulek na mole. Cały dom teraz śmierdzi. Kun nie ma, ale dwie już ukatrupione, więc nie wiem czy te kulki działają.

Jest koleś, który zabezpiecza dom przed kunami ze Śląska. Nie wiem czy to Twój region. Ja nie skorzystałem na razie bo drogi jest. Czy skuteczny - to nie wiem. W googlu znajdziesz.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Znajomy myśliwy i deratyzatorzy twierdza, że kuny się nie złapie i jedyna szansa odstraszać lub zastrzelić. Mocna wiatrówka mogłaby wystarczyć. 
> .....


Polecam wątek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?76638-Łasica-Kuna-pomocy/page4

Mogę podpowiedzieć (jako doświadczony myśliwy  :big grin: ), że dobrze jest wymościć jajko w świeżo ściętą trawę. Jajo ostatnio też niosłem jeszcze brudną z trawy ręką. Nie leżało nawet jednej nocy.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dwa koty, dwa jeże, sroka i gołąb to uboczny efekt polowań.
Niestety wszystko stworzenie wypuszczane na wolność bliżej lub dalej. Nie mam weny do morderstwa.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Niestety wszystko stworzenie wypuszczane na wolność bliżej lub dalej. Nie mam weny do morderstwa.


No to pewnie ciągle łapiesz tą samą.
Morderstwo kuny jest proste a jakże pożyteczne dla ekosystemu: wkładasz klatkę to wora, lub dwóch worów (z dwóch stron), z obu stron muszą być otwory. Zapalasz auto, podłączasz rurę ze spalinami. Czekasz 3 min. Śmierć jest humanitarna, bezbolesna, bezkrwawa.
Kuna to straszliwy szkodnik, gorszy niż szczur i mysz razem wzięte.
Aha, ja dziś trzecią złapałem i to nie jest ciągle ta sama. To jakaś plaga.

----------


## BigPiotr

> No to pewnie ciągle łapiesz tą samą.
> Morderstwo kuny jest proste a jakże pożyteczne dla ekosystemu: wkładasz klatkę to wora, lub dwóch worów (z dwóch stron), z obu stron muszą być otwory. Zapalasz auto, podłączasz rurę ze spalinami. Czekasz 3 min. Śmierć jest humanitarna, bezbolesna, bezkrwawa.
> Kuna to straszliwy szkodnik, gorszy niż szczur i mysz razem wzięte.
> Aha, ja dziś trzecią złapałem i to nie jest ciągle ta sama. To jakaś plaga.


Nie chcę być niegrzeczny, ale  :no:  
W pokazanym wątku są zdjęcia, jedna z  nich to była fretka (to był wojownik), a ta ostatnia jest mniejsza i z innym kształtem krawatki - więc to NIE ta sama  :big tongue: 
Do mordu jakoś mnie nie przekonałeś  :big grin:  podobno duzi ludzie mają dobre serce - za miękki jestem. Choć przyznaję, że jakby mi wyrządziła szkody w wełnie to kto wie :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Nie chcę być niegrzeczny, ale  
> W pokazanym wątku są zdjęcia, jedna z  nich to była fretka (to był wojownik), a ta ostatnia jest mniejsza i z innym kształtem krawatki - więc to NIE ta sama 
> Do mordu jakoś mnie nie przekonałeś  podobno duzi ludzie mają dobre serce - za miękki jestem. Choć przyznaję, że jakby mi wyrządziła szkody w wełnie to kto wie


Nie jesteś niegrzeczny  :smile:  Po prostu właśnie mi wytłumaczyłeś, że nie miałem racji...
Skoro masz dobre serce to pomyśl o szkodach jakie ta kuna teraz wyrządza (prawdopodobnie) innym, jak morduje wiewiórki, gołębie, chronione ptaki i to często więcej niż jest w stanie zeżreć.

----------


## martadela

> No to pewnie ciągle łapiesz tą samą.
> Morderstwo kuny jest proste a jakże pożyteczne dla ekosystemu: wkładasz klatkę to wora, lub dwóch worów (z dwóch stron), z obu stron muszą być otwory. Zapalasz auto, podłączasz rurę ze spalinami. Czekasz 3 min. Śmierć jest humanitarna, bezbolesna, bezkrwawa.


Hitlerowcy też tak "humanitarnie" działali.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Hitlerowcy też tak "humanitarnie" działali.


Chyba "troszeczkę" przesadziłaś...

----------


## martadela

> Chyba "troszeczkę" przesadziłaś...


Dlaczego?
Oni też używali tlenku węgla do uśmiercania.

Biorąc pod uwagę że kun jest sporo i szybko się mnożą, a błąd wykonania dachu który umożliwia kunom wejście, nie został usunięty - kto wie jaką liczbę zagazowanych zwierzątek osiągniesz.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Dlaczego?
> Oni też używali tlenku węgla do uśmiercania.
> 
> Biorąc pod uwagę że kun jest sporo i szybko się mnożą, a błąd wykonania dachu który umożliwia kunom wejście, nie został usunięty - kto wie jaką liczbę zagazowanych zwierzątek osiągniesz.


Widzisz różnicę w uśmierceniu człowieka i szkodnika?

----------


## gumis107

Widze ,ze duzo ludzi dziwi sie ,iz populacja kun wzrasta w drastyczny sposob  i ma maijesce od dluzszego czasu ,ale jest na to banalne wytlumaczenie .Po drugiej wojnie swiatowej w Polsce panowala epidemia gruzlicy, jednym z ludowych srodkow leczenia tej choroby byl smalec z borsuka  ,co spowodowalo  wytrzebienie populacji borsukow .Borsuk zas jest naturalnym wrogiem kuny,majac borsuka w zagrodzie mamy praktycznie pewnosc ,iz kuna sie tam nie zagniezdzi .Zostala naruszona rownowana bilogiczna ,kuna nie miala naturalnego wroga wiec zaczela sie rozmnazac na potege i zajmowac coraz wieksze terytoria ,min wprowadzac sie do scislych centrum miast.Wiekszego problemu nie stnowily za komuny ,gdyz wtedy praktycznie nie robiono mieszkan na strychach ,nie ocieplano welna ,wiec nawet jak kuna weszla an czyjs strych to ,tylko na gol w miare szybko sie wyprowadzala, no ewentualnie zjadla kilka golebie itp ,bo w wiekszosci przypadkow nie miala tam warunkow do zalozenia gniazda.Kuna zaczela byc problemem okolo 20 lat temu ,gdy ludzie robiac strychy sami je zaprosili do swoich domow ocieplajac poddasza welna mineralna  w ktorej to kuna uwielbia robic sobie  norki .Nie dosc ,ze cieplo to do tego bezpiecznie ,nic tylko mieszkac i sie rozmanazac .Dlatego tez w njiewielu miejscach gdzie niestety musielem uzyc welny przy robieniu strychu welne posypalem wapnem ktorego kuna nie cierpi ,i wszystkie dachowki od strony wewnetrznej sa tez poamalowane  gruba wartswa wapna ,a ocieplenie zrobione z perlitu .Puki co  kuna od 4 lat mieszka okolo 20 metrow od mojego domu w stodole i nawet przez mysl jej nie przeszlo ,aby mie odwiedzac ,bo nie ma w tam nic co by ja zainteresowalo ,w stodole ma cieplo ,gdyz  z tego co wiem mieszka w starym sianie , u mnie perlit wapno sam syf jak dla niej  ,wiec egzystujemy  bez wchodzenia sobie w droge.Owszem , o kunie czytalem przed zrobieniem strychu i wlasnie dlatego wybralem niestandardowe metody ocieplania.Jezeli juz ktos ma zrobiony strych  to moze jeszcze probowac na jej sciezkach umiescic kostki zapachowowe do WC  najlepiej jak najbardziej smierdzace ,postaraac sie o odchody lub siers borsuka  ,ewntualnie lwa lub tygrysa ( wcale nie zartuj,w ZOO juz znaja temat kun  i nie beda Was mieli za wariatow ), no a najlepiej to posiadac  wlasnego borsuka ,bo odglosy wydawane przez niego tez odstraszaja kune Pzdr

----------


## bladyy78

Kuna na odchody tygrysa czy lwa nie reaguje sprawdzone wiec szkoda zachodu.

----------


## emen

Jeże są głupie. Przedwczoraj złapał się po raz czwarty  :wink: 
A poprzedniego wieczoru, ok. 21.20 wędrował sobie w najlepsze 50 cm. ode mnie i sprawiał nawet wrażenie zadowolonego, że mu latarką oświetlam drogę  :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Ostatnio sasiad bral ode mnie wyczesana siersc z mojego psa - podobno dziala...

----------


## DariaCz

Witam!
Pracuje w sklepie zoologicznym, (typowa budka osiedlowa) ostatnio pojawił się w naszym sklepie jakiś nieproszony gość. Najprawdopodobniej był to szczur było słychać jak buszuje po zapleczu oraz pojawiały  się odchody typowo jak od szczura. Poza kilkoma popodgryzanymi workami z karmą żadnych szkód. 
Poźniej zrobiło się ciepło ponownie na dworze i po szczurze ani śladu. Do dnia aż szef zauważył pewnego ranka że królik został zagryziony w klatce, miał wręcz zjedzone ćwierć głowy. Odrazu zaczeło się rozstawianie trutki na myszy i szczury, łapki. Ale NIC nie ruszone. Przez kolejne dni zaczeły zdechać kolejne zwierzęta pozagryzane w klatce: Kanarki,chomiki. 
Żadnych śladów odchodów, tylko bałagan i pozagryzane zwierzaki. Cały czas zastanawiało mnie to że skoro na sklepie jest tyle jedzenia rozmaitego począwszy dla gryzoni poprzez dla kotów i psów dlaczego 'szczur' zagryza inne zwierzęta i podjada tylko karmę dla psa czy kota?
aż do dnia dzisiejszego pewien staruszek podsunął mi na myśl że to na pewno Łaska, Łasica bądź kuna.
Dlatego znalazłam się na tym forum i pytam was o zdanie. Czy któreś z tych zwierząt mogło się tu wprosić? i przede wszystkim JAK SIĘ TEGO POZBYĆ ??!!!!

----------


## BigPiotr

> Witam!
> Pracuje w sklepie zoologicznym, (typowa budka osiedlowa) ostatnio pojawił się w naszym sklepie jakiś nieproszony gość. Najprawdopodobniej był to szczur było słychać jak buszuje po zapleczu oraz pojawiały  się odchody typowo jak od szczura. Poza kilkoma popodgryzanymi workami z karmą żadnych szkód. 
> Poźniej zrobiło się ciepło ponownie na dworze i po szczurze ani śladu. Do dnia aż szef zauważył pewnego ranka że królik został zagryziony w klatce, miał wręcz zjedzone ćwierć głowy. Odrazu zaczeło się rozstawianie trutki na myszy i szczury, łapki. Ale NIC nie ruszone. Przez kolejne dni zaczeły zdechać kolejne zwierzęta pozagryzane w klatce: Kanarki,chomiki. 
> Żadnych śladów odchodów, tylko bałagan i pozagryzane zwierzaki. Cały czas zastanawiało mnie to że skoro na sklepie jest tyle jedzenia rozmaitego począwszy dla gryzoni poprzez dla kotów i psów dlaczego 'szczur' zagryza inne zwierzęta i podjada tylko karmę dla psa czy kota?
> aż do dnia dzisiejszego pewien staruszek podsunął mi na myśl że to na pewno Łaska, Łasica bądź kuna.
> Dlatego znalazłam się na tym forum i pytam was o zdanie. Czy któreś z tych zwierząt mogło się tu wprosić? i przede wszystkim JAK SIĘ TEGO POZBYĆ ??!!!!


Kuna domowa!! 
Właśnie w naszym temacie: koleżanka w wakacje opowiadała jak kuna mordowała młode kaczki u niej w zagrodzie wyjadając im tylko móżdżki. Wszystkie (a było ich kilkadziesiąt) miały wyjedzone dziury w głowie. Kuna złapana na żywołapkę i utopiona (łapka w całości wrzucona do stawu i wyjęta za pół dnia).
Generalnie ludzie mieszkający na wsi uważają kunę za bardzo groźnego szkodnika, którego należy tępić.

----------


## Olleo

> Bo żeby kuna tam wlazła musimy dać jej smakołyk i jedyne co widzę to albo gołębia albo kurę. Wtedy kuna wejdzie aby wyssać im krew i już nie wyjdzie. Ale i tak coś musi stracić życie.


To dupa zbita, bo sasiad wykladal lapke z zywym golebiem przez miesiac i nic. A teraz ta, albo inna srake zostawia u mnie na poddaszu na budowie. Co prawda dachu ocieplonego nie mam, ale boje sie o welnie w murze trojwarstwowym - nie mam jeszcze szpalet. Przydaloby sie ja wygonic z budynku na czas robienia szpalet.

----------


## gumis107

Info dla tych co jeszcze nie wybudowali ,jezeli musicie gdzies stosowac welne to przynajmniej ja posypcie wapnem z dwoch stron .Zadna mysz,szczur i kuna nie bedzie sie pchala tam gdzie jest wapno.Pzdr

----------


## rzufik1

> Ostatnio sasiad bral ode mnie wyczesana siersc z mojego psa - podobno dziala...


raz  działa raz  nie  ....
w  poprzedniej firmie  w  ciągu  miesiąca  dwa  razy  franca  przegryzła  przewody  od  turbiny  w  MASTERZE  (  2 x  4 tys )  fakt  problem się skończył  jak  pies  pobiegał od czasu  do  czasu  koło  samochodów....

ale  ogolnie to  nigdy  nie wiesz  czy  działą  czy  nie.


ja  jakąś żywołapkę musze  zastosować....   i zaczynam  walke... mimo że  moja  lokatorka już  któryś chyba  miesiąc  u mnie  mieszka :sad: 

ale  za  zakłocanie  ciszy  nocnej  ma  przechlapane.

----------


## A$IA

Znowu ja...po około roku nieobecności... :/
ostatni wpis z marca 2012. Wtedy to kuna weszła nam na strych. Nie powiem,pewnie nasza wina,zbudowaliśmy sobie drewniany taraz z zadaszeniem "przyklejony" do domu.wtedy tylko podejrzewaliśmy,ze wchodzi własnie po nim,ale tej zimy po śladach łap na śniegu wszystko jest jasne. .. ale jasna ch...ra!! kto myślał,że nam kuny zaczną grasować? i co kurde.tarasu mieć nie można?
Ostatnim razem obyło się może na 4 wizytach. Mąż obleciał dach,strych i coś tam pozatykał. Nie wiem zwątpiła,znalazła sobie inny obiekt czy co,ale odeszła... Carlosa (kuna)-ktoś kazał nadać kunie imię i pokochać-pokochaliśmy bo się wyniósł,ale od paru dni zaczęło się znowu...Nie wiem,czy to ten sam Carlos,ale na pewno coś jest. I to ma chyba zegarek w d... bo punktualnie godzina 3 w nocy i zaczyna sie latanie po dachu,potem juz pod dachówką,gryzienie,rwanie. zresztą sami wiecie...zaczęliśmy od jakiejs trutki z marketu.mysleliśmy,że się udało,bo następnej nocy po rozłożeniu "jedzonka" weszła na dach,potuptała,ale w pewnej chwili tak zaczęła przeraźliwie się drzeć,że myśleliśmy,że może to przez tą trutkę,że "źle się czuje" i umiera  :tongue:  ale nie.był spokój dwie noce i znowu jazda. mamy też coś do odstraszania,jakiś płyn do pryskania.pewnie użyjemy,ale ja sama wolałabym kupić żywołapkę i na własne oczy zobaczyć ją,że się złapała.
jedno jest jasne,będziemy próbować aż do skutku,bo póki co jest jedna,ale jak wprowadzi się cała familia to zgłupieje!!! już teraz nie da się normalnie spać!

NIECH MOC BĘDZIE Z WAMI I ZE MNĄ..

----------


## grzegorz_si

Ja jestem za żywołapką. W swoją złapałem już 5 kun. Wszystkie "kill him" i po zawodach. 
Teraz mam spokój, ale łapka cały czas stoi załadowana i czeka, na wszelki wypadek.
Szkodnika trzeba tępić i tyle.

----------


## A$IA

U mnie żywołapka stoi kilka dni i na razie nic... :/  dostała jajko,jakies mieso. czekamy.
wogole to nie widze nigdzie sladow na swieżym śniegu,chyba siedzi cały czas pod dachowką bo ja słychc co noc.Ale co ona tam je?
jedno jest pewne-przed wiosna musimy sie jej pozbyc.zanim rodzina sie powiekszy

----------


## grzegorz_si

> U mnie żywołapka stoi kilka dni i na razie nic... :/  dostała jajko,jakies mieso. czekamy.
> wogole to nie widze nigdzie sladow na swieżym śniegu,chyba siedzi cały czas pod dachowką bo ja słychc co noc.Ale co ona tam je?
> jedno jest pewne-przed wiosna musimy sie jej pozbyc.zanim rodzina sie powiekszy


U mnie łapały się tylko na jaja, ale trzeba było trochę poczekać aż się zaczęły łapać.

----------


## A$IA

w takim razie pocieszyłam sie troche  :smile:  moze i u nas za jakis czas skusi sie na
 jajko.

----------


## czarnaaaaa10

witam
No i mn ie kuny grassuja od zeszlego roku, wydaje mi sie tylko ze sa w zimie- ale moge sie mylic.

Siedze i czytam i nie wiem co robic, rece opadaja a one niszcza mi dach :sad:  w nowym domu. Chodzily najpierw po pokojach od jednej strony, wezwalam dekarza polatal, szczeliwny pzy jaskowlakch, nawet widac bylo ze drapaly po blasze ale nei wszely tamtedy. wyskubaly dziure gdzie indziej, maz zatkal i teraz juz nie mam pojecia ktoredy wlaza. Wiem ze wystarczy im szczelina 4 cm. w chwili obecnej jest duzo sniegu wiec nie ma jak zerknac. Chwilowo dzialal chyba plyn na kuny bo nie bylo ich kilka miesiecy ale chyba sie przyzwyczaily i sa znowu. Rozwazalam sprawdze odstraszaczy dzwiekowcych ale teraz mysle nad zywolapka, czy taka na 95 dlugosci starczy? jakie wy macie

----------


## grzegorz_si

> witam
> No i mn ie kuny grassuja od zeszlego roku, wydaje mi sie tylko ze sa w zimie- ale moge sie mylic.
> 
> Siedze i czytam i nie wiem co robic, rece opadaja a one niszcza mi dach w nowym domu. Chodzily najpierw po pokojach od jednej strony, wezwalam dekarza polatal, szczeliwny pzy jaskowlakch, nawet widac bylo ze drapaly po blasze ale nei wszely tamtedy. wyskubaly dziure gdzie indziej, maz zatkal i teraz juz nie mam pojecia ktoredy wlaza. Wiem ze wystarczy im szczelina 4 cm. w chwili obecnej jest duzo sniegu wiec nie ma jak zerknac. Chwilowo dzialal chyba plyn na kuny bo nie bylo ich kilka miesiecy ale chyba sie przyzwyczaily i sa znowu. Rozwazalam sprawdze odstraszaczy dzwiekowcych ale teraz mysle nad zywolapka, czy taka na 95 dlugosci starczy? jakie wy macie


Ja mam taką na 1 metr. Jak już złapiesz to załatw skubańca, bo jak wypuścisz to i tak wróci.

----------


## A$IA

U nas to samo.nie ma jak zobaczyć bo snieg  :/   ale mysle,ze juz tam natargaly tez trochę...
ja mam zywolapke gora na metr.
na razie-przez dwa dni- Carlosa nie było.nie wiem,moze to przez to oblodzenie co u nas było (deszcz padał i zamarzał) i cały dach pokryty jest skorupą lodu.może nie mogą sie dostać? ale mysle,ze na pewno wroci.póki jej nie złapiemy wracać będzie. 
żywołapka czeka,choć mięso i jajko pewnie zamarznięte na tym mrozie...

----------


## df950

Kuna to duży problem i niestety odstraszacze ultradźwiękowe niewiele pomagają. Moim zdaniem najlepszym pomysłem aby je wypędzić to regularne i silne ozonowanie strychu, oczywiście jeśli strych jest zamknięty. Jeszcze nie mogę mojego pomysły w 100 % potwierdzić, ale jak tylko uda mi się zgromadzić około 600 pln to przetestuję ten pomysł.  Co ozonatorze w walce z kuną myślicie?

----------


## blackberry111

> Kuna to duży problem i niestety odstraszacze ultradźwiękowe niewiele pomagają. Moim zdaniem najlepszym pomysłem aby je wypędzić to regularne i silne ozonowanie strychu, oczywiście jeśli strych jest zamknięty. Jeszcze nie mogę mojego pomysły w 100 % potwierdzić, ale jak tylko uda mi się zgromadzić około 600 pln to przetestuję ten pomysł.  Co ozonatorze w walce z kuną myślicie?


Witam, na wcześnieszych stronach była mowa o pro-duo odstraszaczu.  Czy ktoś ten patent próbował bo w jakieś słabsze urządzenia to na pewno nie wierzę. Co to za metoda z tym ozonem? Mieszkam w mieście w segmencie więc odpada głośna muzyka i hałasowanie w nocy. Kuna włazi kominem (sprawdziła wszystkie bo ją słyszałam jak wchodziła). Niestety mam zabudowy i sufity podwieszane, fachowcy najwidoczniej zakryli tylko płyta KG mocowaną na stelażu otwory po starych kratkach wentylacyjnych i kuna kominem przechodzi na piętro , gdzie tuż nad moja głową szrpie się ok 2-3 w nocy. Schodzi pietro niżej kominem i wieczorem ok 9-11 slychać jak sobie chodzi, rano też , ale tłucze się w nocy, chyba coś żre bo strasznie się szarpie ! Mam wiatrówkę ale dzialka jest mała i nie mam jak nawet się schować by ją obserwować. Drzewa nie rosną przy domu, na dodatek mam 2 duże psy, (sporo włosów na działce pewnie też jest), których głos odstrasza wszystko tylko nie kunę! A dla miłośników zwierząt - wczoraj w domu okazało się , że jest też mysz więc na pewno kuna tu nie pomaga!!! Proszę o pomoc bo jeszcze niedługo kuny rodzina może się powiekszyć na wiosnę

----------


## ani.mozje

O kurcze współczuje wam! Ja styczność z kunami miałam tylko i wyłącznie w wakacje w domu na wsi. O dziwo zawsze trzymały się strychu, nie wchodziły do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Nie znaczy to, że przyjemnie było mieć takich towarzyszy pod jednym dachem, tym bardziej, że kiedy skakały w nocy wydawało się jakby po  poddaszu chodził człowiek.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kuna włazi kominem (sprawdziła wszystkie bo ją słyszałam jak wchodziła). Niestety mam zabudowy i sufity podwieszane, fachowcy najwidoczniej zakryli tylko płyta KG mocowaną na stelażu otwory po starych kratkach wentylacyjnych i kuna kominem przechodzi na piętro , gdzie tuż nad moja głową szrpie się ok 2-3 w nocy.


Zatkaj górny wylot komina stalową siatką z drobny oczkiem, albo dobrze zabezpiecz drutem kolczastym. Może się odczepi.

----------


## blackberry111

> Zatkaj górny wylot komina stalową siatką z drobny oczkiem, albo dobrze zabezpiecz drutem kolczastym. Może się odczepi.


To dopiero będzie możliwe na wiosnę jak śnieg zejdzie z dachu, do tej pory kuna może założyć rodzinę! Czy ktoś testował to urządzenie pro-duo  repeller lub coś wie na temat tej metody z ozonem? Lub jakiejś innej niz zywołapka? Jakis preparat zapachowy lub cokolwiek co ją wykurzy chociaż  na jakiś czas, a nie wymaga demolki w domu. Potem będę mogła zabezpieczyć kominy na wiosnę.

----------


## czarnaaaaa10

grzegorz si


No sluchaj ja nie taka glupia  :smile:  wiesz nie lubie robic prezentow innym w takiej postaci. Lapka stoi 3 dzien z jajkiem a ona tanczy mi po dachu, czekam kiedy wpadnie z regipsem na moja glowe albo dziecka bo chodzi po calym domu, dostaje szalu bo jestem bezsilna, dzis dorzucilam jej skrzydelka z kury. Musze chyba uzbroic sie w cierpliwosc , jak tylko ja dorwe na pewno sie pochwale.

----------


## czarnaaaaa10

i jak ASIa  zalapalas drania w koncu?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz si
> 
> 
> No sluchaj ja nie taka glupia  wiesz nie lubie robic prezentow innym w takiej postaci. Lapka stoi 3 dzien z jajkiem a ona tanczy mi po dachu, czekam kiedy wpadnie z regipsem na moja glowe albo dziecka bo chodzi po calym domu, dostaje szalu bo jestem bezsilna, dzis dorzucilam jej skrzydelka z kury. Musze chyba uzbroic sie w cierpliwosc , jak tylko ja dorwe na pewno sie pochwale.


To mało. Ja na początku sporo dłużej czekałem, ale jak się pierwsza złapała, to potem szło już hurtem. Łapki nie myłem a śmierdziała kuną strasznie, bo to śmierdziel jest! Pewnie dlatego, następne pewniej do niej wchodziły.

----------


## czarnaaaaa10

No kurcze weszla dzis zjadla kurczaczka ale zapadki sie nie zatrzasly, moze sie zmrozily bo w nocy byl mroz a w dzien jest odwilz. Ale juz jest dobrze ze wlazla, natomiast jajko nie tkniete, zjadla tylko skrzydelko z kury. Zastanawiam sie jak ona jest sprytna ze wyciagla je tak delikatnie ze plapka nie zadzialala. Dzis znowu dam skrzydelka mam nadzieje ze jutro rano bede miec zdobycz :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No kurcze weszla dzis zjadla kurczaczka ale zapadki sie nie zatrzasly, moze sie zmrozily bo w nocy byl mroz a w dzien jest odwilz. Ale juz jest dobrze ze wlazla, natomiast jajko nie tkniete, zjadla tylko skrzydelko z kury. Zastanawiam sie jak ona jest sprytna ze wyciagla je tak delikatnie ze plapka nie zadzialala. Dzis znowu dam skrzydelka mam nadzieje ze jutro rano bede miec zdobycz
> pozdrawiam


Możesz prysnąć np. wd-40, staraj się nie macać tej klatki za bardzo i za często przy niej nie chodzić.
Jak już przeszła smrodem tej kuny to wlezie - NIE MA BATA!

Aha - tylko się nie daj zwieść na jej śliczne, słodziutkie oczęta ("kilhim", ani się nie zastanawiaj) i palce trzymaj z daleka, bo skubana ma refleks, ze hej i jest wyjątkowo agresywna.

----------


## czarnaaaaa10

> Możesz prysnąć np. wd-40, staraj się nie macać tej klatki za bardzo i za często przy niej nie chodzić.
> Jak już przeszła smrodem tej kuny to wlezie - NIE MA BATA!
> 
> Aha - tylko się nie daj zwieść na jej śliczne, słodziutkie oczęta ("kilhim", ani się nie zastanawiaj) i palce trzymaj z daleka, bo skubana ma refleks, ze hej i jest wyjątkowo agresywna.


chcialam sie jeszcze cos spytac jesli mozesz to podaj mi swoj mail, bo na forum nie bede publicznie zadawac takich pytan  :smile: 

z gory dziekuje

dzis bede za godzinke gdziesz syzkowac na nia przynete  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> chcialam sie jeszcze cos spytac jesli mozesz to podaj mi swoj mail, bo na forum nie bede publicznie zadawac takich pytan 
> 
> z gory dziekuje
> 
> dzis bede za godzinke gdziesz syzkowac na nia przynete


Pisz na priv-a

----------


## A$IA

Cześć, cześć

u mnie na razie juz z 3 tygodnie cisza...nie wiem,czy sama sie wyniosła jak rok temu (tez byla pare razy i znikła),czy moze to za sprawą brzęczyka. Takie urządzenie co to ma być na takie gryzonie.Włączyliśmy je na poddaszu-strychu do prądu i od tej pory jej nie ma.mąż rozrobil też jakąs substancje ze sklepu co to ma odstraszac kuny i tez postawił na strychu. 
w kazdym bądź razie na razie jej nie ma.
łapka jeszcze w razie czego stoi zastawiona na dachu,ale u nas też raz chyba weszła tyle, ze też sie nie domknęła do końca właśnie. chyba od tych mrozów.
co by nie mowić wolałabym ją widzieć w klatce...

----------


## juliusz4

Witam Wszystkich.

Podobnie jak Wy, również mam "lokatorkę" na poddaszu. Narobiła już szkód, zniszczyła folię pod dachem, z wełny uwiła sobie legowisko, niszcząc przy okazji ocieplenie dachu, na płytach kg w całej szerokości poddasza załatwia swoje potrzeby. Włazi na poddasze w godzinach nocnych i "imprezuje" na całego. Przedostaje się przez wydrapane otwory w izolacji poddasza, które jest połączone krótkim fragmentem ze stojącym obok garażem. Zauważyłem po śladach na śniegu, że przechodzi od sąsiadów właśnie po dachu garażu bezpośrednio na poddasze. Jestem zdecydowany na ustawienie klatki "żywołapki". Doradźcie, proszę, gdzie ustawić pułapkę, skoro przez mój ogródek kuna raczej nie przechodzi, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje. Czy dach garażu, "na trasie" kuny do poddasza będzie właściwym miejscem na klatkę? I czy przynęta, jajko ma mieć całą skorupkę czy lepiej lekko popękaną aby zapach zwabił kunę. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i dziękuję z góry za porady w temacie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Klatkę musisz ustawić w miejscu w którym ta kuna po prostu chodzi. Ma swoje zazwyczaj ustalone ścieżki, więc w ich pobliżu postaw klatkę. Ja dawałem jaja całe, czasem jedno, czasem dawałem jeszcze drugie, lekko uszkodzone. Łapały się tak i tak.
Udało mi się tak złapać 5 kun, więc czuję się doświadczony  :smile: 
Podobno stare osobniki nie łapią się na takie łapki, podobnie jak te, które ktoś już raz złapał i w swojej naiwności oraz skrzywionemu poczuciu "miłości do przyrody" wypuścił  :smile:

----------


## Bubo Bubo

> Klatkę musisz ustawić w miejscu w którym ta kuna po prostu chodzi. Ma swoje zazwyczaj ustalone ścieżki, więc w ich pobliżu postaw klatkę. Ja dawałem jaja całe, czasem jedno, czasem dawałem jeszcze drugie, lekko uszkodzone. Łapały się tak i tak.
> Udało mi się tak złapać 5 kun, więc czuję się doświadczony 
> Podobno stare osobniki nie łapią się na takie łapki, podobnie jak te, które ktoś już raz złapał i w swojej naiwności oraz skrzywionemu poczuciu "miłości do przyrody" wypuścił



Witam Wszystkich.
Czy są jakieś zapachy, które kuny w szczególny sposób wabią, bo jajko same w sobie to raczej bezzapachowe jest?
Pytam bo właśnie wstąpiłem na wojenną ścieżkę i wykopałem toporek. Właśnie konstruuję żywołapkę i tak sobie wykoncypowałem, że dobrze by było podsunąć kunie coś czemu nie mogłaby się oprzeć za wyjątkiem żywej przynęty: gołębia, kurczęcia itp.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam Wszystkich.
> Czy są jakieś zapachy, które kuny w szczególny sposób wabią, bo jajko same w sobie to raczej bezzapachowe jest?
> Pytam bo właśnie wstąpiłem na wojenną ścieżkę i wykopałem toporek. Właśnie konstruuję żywołapkę i tak sobie wykoncypowałem, że dobrze by było podsunąć kunie coś czemu nie mogłaby się oprzeć za wyjątkiem żywej przynęty: gołębia, kurczęcia itp.


Kupiłem przez Internet (nie pamiętam gdzie) taki wabik na kuny. Kosztowało to stanowczo za dużo, ale fakt faktem kuna się w końcu złapała. 
Miało to postać płynu. Trzeba było użyć kilka kropel w klatce.
Tylko, że nie jestem pewny, czy to zasługa tego wabika.
Potem, jak klatka śmierdziała już kuną to wlatywały następne dosyć szybko.

----------


## Bubo Bubo

Tak z ciekawości, ten zakupiony specyfik miał jakiś owocowy czy raczej rybio-mięsny smrodek?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tak z ciekawości, ten zakupiony specyfik miał jakiś owocowy czy raczej rybio-mięsny smrodek?


Ani taki, ani taki. Bliżej nieokreślony i słabo wyczuwalny.

----------


## Majka007

Hej, 
Ciekawa jestem jak sobie radziłeś z nimi po złapaniu. Wiem, że zabić to ścierwo nie jest łatwo.
U mnie kuna wielka i doświadczona. Złapałam ją w drewnianą starą klatkę która śmierdziała poprzednimi, ale wygryzła dziurę i uciekła. W klatkę metalową mimo długich prób nie wlazła, za to skutecznie bokiem wyciągała żarcie. Mam zainstalowane odstraszacze, niby profesjonalne, moja stara kuna po pół rocznej przerwie ma je głęboko gdzieś....Czeka mnie przełożenie dachu , a i tak przy takiej dachówce jak moja to wejść jest tysiące, że nie wspomnę o odgiętej blasze. Inteligentne zwierzę nie ma co. Kto z tym nie miał do czynienia , nie ma pojęcia o czym mówi.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Hej, 
> Ciekawa jestem jak sobie radziłeś z nimi po złapaniu. Wiem, że zabić to ścierwo nie jest łatwo.
> U mnie kuna wielka i doświadczona. Złapałam ją w drewnianą starą klatkę która śmierdziała poprzednimi, ale wygryzła dziurę i uciekła. W klatkę metalową mimo długich prób nie wlazła, za to skutecznie bokiem wyciągała żarcie. Mam zainstalowane odstraszacze, niby profesjonalne, moja stara kuna po pół rocznej przerwie ma je głęboko gdzieś....Czeka mnie przełożenie dachu , a i tak przy takiej dachówce jak moja to wejść jest tysiące, że nie wspomnę o odgiętej blasze. Inteligentne zwierzę nie ma co. Kto z tym nie miał do czynienia , nie ma pojęcia o czym mówi.


Sposób na kunę  dla zmotoryzowanych: klatka do foliowego wora, rura z drugiej strony do rury wydechowej. 10 minut pracującego silnika. Śmierć bezbolesna. Tylko bez agresji, szarpania itp. W końcu to jednak żywe stworzenie...

Kurcze, szkoda, że Ci zwiała. Znam ten ból.
Ja od sierpnia 2012 roku złapałem już 8 sztuk. Tylko 2 z nich spędziły po jednej nocy na moim strychu, reszta zadowoliła się wolnostojącym garażem. Straty: 2 przewody przegryzione, ale łatwo to naprawiłem. 
Na razie spokój. Klatka cały czas załadowana jajem. Tych jaj jakoś szczególnie nie zmieniam. Łapały się i na 2 miesięczne.

----------


## alfaomega

A może jakiś odstraszacz byłby dobry? One generują nieprzyjemne dla ucha dźwięki. Może będzie skuteczniejszy niż jakieś chemiczne specyfiki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A może jakiś odstraszacz byłby dobry? One generują nieprzyjemne dla ucha dźwięki. Może będzie skuteczniejszy niż jakieś chemiczne specyfiki.


Odstraszacze są hałaśliwe i wkurzające i tak problemu nie rozwiążą.
Jedyny sposób to eksterminacja. Wiewióreczki podziękują.

----------


## pomtek

U mnie na działce też się niestety włamała. W życiu takiego bajzlu nie widziałem... wszystko pogryzione, tapety zerwane, ścianka drewniana na wylot przegryziona... Pułapka stoi, ale kuny nie widać...

----------


## Frankai

> Wiem, że zabić to ścierwo nie jest łatwo.


"Chłop żywemu nie przepuści"... 
Mnie na szczęście ominęła kwestia mordowania kuny, bo przestała nas odwiedzać jak zorientowała się, że jej nie lubimy. Może dlatego, że co rusz jakieś nowe instrumenta montowałem na jej drodze i czuła mój zapach? Może zatańczyła na "pastuchu 230V" w rynnie? Może nie podobało jej się borsuk-disco?
Wględem worka i spalin - nie wiem czy nie bardziej humanitarnie byłoby zastosować sam plastikowy worek i z braku tlenu by usnęła. 
Słyszałem też o innych metodach stosowanych przez prosty lud - wrzut do worka i workiem o ścianę, wyprawa nad rzeczkę... Weterynarze pewnie mają jakieś środki usypiające, ale pewnie się nie podzielą. Ciekawe czy głodna kuna wciągnęłaby jajko z dużą ilością proszków nasennych?

----------


## Frankai

> bo jajko same w sobie to raczej bezzapachowe jest?


Daj spokój - jakie bezzapachowe? No chyba że masz jajka wyszorowane proszkiem. Kuny mają bardzo czuły węch i wyczują, że ludzką ręką jajko im zaserwowałeś. Ja brałem w rękawiczkach prosto z kórnika, a do tego odrobinę słomy z gniazda. Na taki rarytasik, każda kuna się połasi, chyba że... wie co to żywołapka. Wal do gospodarza po świeże jajeczka z kórnika (weź kilka), odrobinę słomy i połóż pierwszego dnia jedno przez klatką, a drugie w głębi. Jak ruszy tylko pierwsze, to następnego dnia daj je tuż po wejściu by łatwi sięgnęła i nie zrobiła falstartu mechnizmu. Jeżeli masz klatkę z siatki - jajko w głębi musi być zabezpieczone przed wylizaniem - kuna potrafi samą łapką wylizać jajko przez otwór. No i tak jak pisał Grzegorz - stara wyga do klatki nie wejdzie. Moja (duża sztuka) nie wlazła do klatki (miałem drewnianą).

----------


## amalfi

A co powiecie na to? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfrPS3jJxwA

http://www.photoblog.pl/sasame214/41069453

----------


## Frankai

> A co powiecie na to?


Powiecie, że kuny to bardzo ładne zwierzaczki i gdyby nie robił szkód, to nikt by pewnie ich nie gonił. Ta to jakiś wyjątek, że nie boi się ludzi. Może ktoś załatwił jej matkę, a potem oswoił za młodu. Wątpię by można oswoić starego osobnika.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Powiecie, że kuny to bardzo ładne zwierzaczki i gdyby nie robił szkód, to nikt by pewnie ich nie gonił. Ta to jakiś wyjątek, że nie boi się ludzi. Może ktoś załatwił jej matkę, a potem oswoił za młodu. Wątpię by można oswoić starego osobnika.


Dodam za to, że kuna strasznie, ale to strasznie cuchnie.

----------


## Majka007

Hej, 
Zobaczyłam jeden z filmów i nie powiem co o tym myślę, bo się nie będę wyrażać ani nikogo obrażać....Wiadomo gdybym nie miała z nią problemów to by mi się nawet to podobało..ale niestety . Radze zobaczyć filmik jak wygląda zniszczenie dachu po kunie. Dzisiaj w nocy nie spałam bo miałam hałasy nad głowa i słyszałam, że coś wciąga na poddasze - ciekawe co?  Dekarze mówią, że widzieli kawał nogi sarniej.  Mnie czeka przełożenie ( uszczelnienie ) dachu , ale zastanawiam sie nad jednoczesną wymianą wełny na piankę poliuretanową, coby problem nigdy nie powrócił. Koszt ogromny ale przy jednej robocie. Bo nie wierze w wieczne uszczelnienie dachu z dachówki ceramicznej, bo po latach  gdy dach pracuje, wszystko się rozszczelnia. Ktoś wie czy kuny lubią piankę? I jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy obsypanie dachu i wełny wapnem naprawdę coś daje?  Bo mogłabym spróbować, ale nie wiem czy warto?

----------


## Frankai

> Radze zobaczyć filmik jak wygląda zniszczenie dachu po kunie.


Czytałem i nie dziwię się, że w człowieka wstępują zabójcze instynkty. U teściów koszt zamknął się w jakichś 300-600zł, bo to był nieocieplony dach.




> Bo nie wierze w wieczne uszczelnienie dachu z dachówki ceramicznej, bo po latach  gdy dach pracuje, wszystko się rozszczelnia.


Gdybyś przekładał cały dach, to można każdą dachówkę przymocować. Tyle że trzeba by jeszcze założyć sporo zabezpieczeń przy podbitce oraz w miejsce wróblówki.




> I jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy obsypanie dachu i wełny wapnem naprawdę coś daje?  Bo mogłabym spróbować, ale nie wiem czy warto?


A próbuj co się da. Pierwsza kwestia - obserwuj ją. Kuny są bardzo punktualne. Moja wychodziła o 21:45 każdego dnia. Pisałem co robiłem, by jej to utrudnić. Pewnie jedna z rzeczy która ją zniechęciła, było wycięcie gałęzi po której chodziła. Obserwowałem ją po wycięciu - jak zbierała się do skoku, jak przechodziła na inną stronę, by skoczyć na inne drzewo. Jak jej ograniczysz drogę dojścia, to być może łatwiej da się ją złapać.

----------


## martadela

Przy tym przekładaniu zrób pełne deskowanie - będziesz mieć spokój.

----------


## df950

Proszę o pomoc. Szukam odgłosów borsuka. Najlepiej sprawdzonych i skutecznych. Ponoć odpowiednie nagranie borsuków są najskuteczniejsze.

----------


## Frankai

> Szukam odgłosów borsuka.


Nie ma jedynie skutecznej metody na kunę  :wink: 
Podeślę na e-mail, bo nie pamiętam skąd ściągałem. Po angielsku borsuk to "badger". Na amerykańskich stronach traperskich jest wiele filmików i opis z łapania kun, a na przyrodniczych odgłosy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Proszę o pomoc. Szukam odgłosów borsuka. Najlepiej sprawdzonych i skutecznych. Ponoć odpowiednie nagranie borsuków są najskuteczniejsze.


Z tego co ja słyszałem to borsuk nie jest naturalnym wrogiem kuny i jego odgłosy raczej jej straszyć nie będą. 
U mnie sprawdza się żywołapka. Kuna łapie się na jajko. złapałem już ich 7. Polecam ukatrupiać z miejsca i bez litości. Nie nabierać się na słodkie oczęta.
Niestety nie zabezpieczyłem odpowiednio dachu w momencie jego wykonywania bo nikt mi tego nie doradzał. Wrzucam więc w wełnę kulki na mole tak 2 paczuszki co kilka miesięcy. Cały strych nimi śmierdzi. Myślę, że to może być jakiś element odstraszający.
Z tego co opowiadali mi ludzie, którzy mieli młode na strychu to w przypadku gdy taka franca się tam zadomowi z małymi to nie ma takiej siły, żeby je wystraszyć, ale można skutecznie zniechęcić do zrobienia gniazda.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Przy tym przekładaniu zrób pełne deskowanie - będziesz mieć spokój.


To samo polecali mi dekarze. Podobno skuteczny sposób, tylko trzeba to zrobić dokładnie, żeby dziur nie było.

----------


## przemo70

Witam.
Od miesiąca walczę z kuną, gdzieś wyczytałem, że kuna nie lubi zapachu chloru. Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów mógłby to potwierdzić?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam.
> Od miesiąca walczę z kuną, gdzieś wyczytałem, że kuna nie lubi zapachu chloru. Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów mógłby to potwierdzić?


Pułapki próbowałeś?

----------


## przemo70

Próbowałem i nadal będę próbował. Jak na razie złapały mi się w nią trzy koty, ale też dobrze bo mnie wk....ły  :big tongue:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Próbowałem i nadal będę próbował. Jak na razie złapały mi się w nią trzy koty, ale też dobrze bo mnie wk....ły


Zmień miejsce tej łapki. Wypatrz gdzie lubi chodzić i tam ją umieść. Niech będzie np. wzdłuż ściany, wzdłuż ogrodzenia. U mnie takim miejscem jest wzdłuż siatki, za szpalerkiem tui szmaragd.

----------


## przemo70

W walce z kuną chyba nastąpił przełom  :big grin:  Po zastosowaniu piszczydła ultradźwiękowego starszego typu kupionego kiedyś na koty, którym notabene nie przeszkadzało i 40ml koncentratu chloru, wstrzykniętego nad płytę RG, od 5 dni cisza  :wave:  Jutro zablokuję ten otwór przez który "menda" właziła i zobaczę co będzie dalej. Może ją skutecznie ultradźwięki lub chlor odstraszył, albo jedno i drugie. Klatkę w razie czego trzymam w pogotowiu, gotową na przyjęcie intruza.

----------


## Kolifun

Witam.
Mam własny sposób na kunę który wydaje się działać.
Mam zepsutą baterię łazienkową która jeśli zamontowana powoduje głośne buczenie w rurach całego domu. Jeśli zobaczę że kuna grasuje po strychu, załączam ją, i tak buczy sobie przez kilka dni. Kuna tego nie wytrzymuje (ja prawie też) i wynosi się. Ostatnio znów wróciła, 3 dni moich "dzwonów rurowych" i wydaje się że jej nie ma (kontrolne przysmaki rozstawione w "kluczonych miejscach" nie ruszone). Pozdrawiam walczących.

----------


## Kolifun

Witam.
Mam własny sposób na kunę który wydaje się działać.
Mam zepsutą baterię łazienkową która jeśli zamontowana powoduje głośne buczenie w rurach całego domu. Jeśli zobaczę że kuna grasuje po strychu, załączam ją, i tak buczy sobie przez kilka dni. Kuna tego nie wytrzymuje (ja prawie też) i wynosi się. Ostatnio znów wróciła, 3 dni moich "dzwonów rurowych" i wydaje się że jej nie ma (kontrolne przysmaki rozstawione w "kluczowych miejscach" nie ruszone). Pozdrawiam walczących.

----------


## Elfir

> Proszę o pomoc. Szukam odgłosów borsuka. Najlepiej sprawdzonych i skutecznych. Ponoć odpowiednie nagranie borsuków są najskuteczniejsze.


łączę z istniejącym wątkiem

----------


## Jarek.P

Ponieważ właśnie zakończyłem boje ze swoją kuną (opisane ze szczegółami w moim dzienniku budowy), dwie porady mam:
- odstraszacz elektroniczny zrobiłem sam, okazał się na tyle skuteczny, że kuna wyniosła się z tej strony dachu, na której był zamontowany. Odstraszacz mi już niepotrzebny, mogę odsprzedać, chętnych zapraszam na priv., tu mogę zdradzić, że generował w różnych odstępach czasu losowe dźwięki z zakresu 14-25kHz z dość dużym natężeniem, całość w hermetycznej obudowie, wystawiona była wprost na dach (cholera biegała pod dachówkami), zasilanie sieciowe.
- sukces odniosłem dopiero z pułapką kupioną w internecie, dość popularnego krajowego producenta firmującego się zielonym kolorem  :smile:  Pułapka metrowa, przelotowa, przynętą było jedno surowe jajko i co ważne: bardzo starannie stosowałem się do podanych przez sprzedawcę zasad: pułapka dotykana tylko w rękawiczkach, jajko użyte na przynętę sparzone wrzątkiem i od tej pory dotykane tylko wyparzonymi szczypczykami, sama pułapka obstawiona deskami tak, że w tych deskach tworzyła przytulną norkę, wokół rozsypana zanęta, a i tak od postawienia pułapki do złapania kuny upłynął niemal miesiąc. Tyle trwało, zanim się z pułapką oswoiła na tyle, żeby do niej wejść.

----------


## Maario

Witam na forum. 
Jednoczę się z wszystkimi tropicielami kun. Od 5 dni jestem pewien że mam pod dachem kunę. Odchody na tarasie widziłem już w lato ale sądziłem że to sprawka kotów.Przed nowym rokiem przegryziony przewód od telefonu na poddaszu. Kupiłem łapkę na szczury i założyłem surowe mięso sądząc że to szczur po tygodniu łapka była zatrzaśnięta a na krawędzi łapki kilka kłaków sierści. Uciekło :mad: . Do tej pory nie zauważyłem że taki osobnik jest u mnie na poddaszu, ale trzy dni temu miałem pod płytą G-K skrobanie z dzwiekami rozrywanej folii paroprzepuszczalnej. W nocy o 4.00 przypadkiem zauważyłem jak wchodzi pod podszycie dachówki w miejscu łaczenia lukarny. Od tego momentu jestem w stanie wojny :stir the pot: . Żywołapka kupiona 2 szt jedna na poddaszu z jajkami zgodnie z sugestiami weteranów na forum. Druga postawiona przy ścianie budynku. Efekt złapane trzy koty. w pierwszej jajka nie ruszone.Drzewko po którym mogła wchodzić na dach już wycięte. Wezmę ją głodem, albo moje jajka albo zeskok z dachu i brak drzewek wokoło. Nadmieniam że w dzień na poddaszu urządzam dyskoteki, myślę o nagraniu ujadania psa sąsiada i puszczaniu z głośników.Jeśli w najblizszym czasie nie będzie efektów myślę o żywej przynęcie mysz lub gołąb w oddzielnej klatce.Zrobię kilka zdjęć to je zamieszczę.Będę na bieżąco zamieszczał informację ale również czekam na nowe wieśći z waszej linii frontu

Jeden z kotków

----------


## Maario

Witam

Znowu nic. Dziś u mnie remont, młot udarowy ustawiony na maksymalną głośność. Nie wiem czy głośników nie rozwali. Znajomy leśnik powiedział mi że są to bardzo sprytne i przebiegłe stworzenia.
Podobno jeśli w ich najbliższym otoczeniu coś się zmieni (pułapka), to bardzo nieufnie podchodzi do niej i może omijać. Najlepiej pułapkę postawić w takim miejscu gdzie można ją przykryć deskami, gałęziami, zamaskować i zrobić coś w rodzaju ścieżki wiodącej do zamaskowanej łapki. Podobno boi się wszelkiego rodzaju siatek. Może jest to sposób żeby odstraszyć ją od wchodzenia np. po drzewie.
Pozdrawiam z pierwszej lini frontu :bye:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam na forum. 
> Jednoczę się z wszystkimi tropicielami kun. Od 5 dni jestem pewien że mam pod dachem kunę. Odchody na tarasie widziłem już w lato ale sądziłem że to sprawka kotów.Przed nowym rokiem przegryziony przewód od telefonu na poddaszu. Kupiłem łapkę na szczury i założyłem surowe mięso sądząc że to szczur po tygodniu łapka była zatrzaśnięta a na krawędzi łapki kilka kłaków sierści. Uciekło. Do tej pory nie zauważyłem że taki osobnik jest u mnie na poddaszu, ale trzy dni temu miałem pod płytą G-K skrobanie z dzwiekami rozrywanej folii paroprzepuszczalnej. W nocy o 4.00 przypadkiem zauważyłem jak wchodzi pod podszycie dachówki w miejscu łaczenia lukarny. Od tego momentu jestem w stanie wojny. Żywołapka kupiona 2 szt jedna na poddaszu z jajkami zgodnie z sugestiami weteranów na forum. Druga postawiona przy ścianie budynku. Efekt złapane trzy koty. w pierwszej jajka nie ruszone.Drzewko po którym mogła wchodzić na dach już wycięte. Wezmę ją głodem, albo moje jajka albo zeskok z dachu i brak drzewek wokoło. Nadmieniam że w dzień na poddaszu urządzam dyskoteki, myślę o nagraniu ujadania psa sąsiada i puszczaniu z głośników.Jeśli w najblizszym czasie nie będzie efektów myślę o żywej przynęcie mysz lub gołąb w oddzielnej klatce.Zrobię kilka zdjęć to je zamieszczę.Będę na bieżąco zamieszczał informację ale również czekam na nowe wieśći z waszej linii frontu


Bez drzewa też wyjdzie. To cholerstwo potrafi pazurami czepiać się elewacji w narożniku budynku i wychodzić, albo po rynnie zapierdziela aż miło. Cholerstwo na własne oczy widziałem.
Współczuję. Z doświadczenia powiem Ci, że pierwsze hałasy wypłaszają, bo kuna podobno nie lubi jak się jej przeszkadza. Wygonić się nie daje, tylko wtedy, gdy sobie tam gniazdo założy, żeby urodzić młode - tak czytałem przynajmniej. Młode rodzi w okresie kwiecień-maj. Ja się zastanawiam nad ubezpieczeniem domu od takich przypadków. Przerabiał ktoś ten temat???

----------


## Jarek.P

Hałasy ją odstraszą tylko na jakiś czas, hałas zniknie, kuna wróci, zwłaszcza jeśli już się zadomowiła. U mnie od postawienia pułapki do złapania kuny minął miesiąc - tyle trwało zanim odważyła się do niej wejść. Przed kotami pułapkę osłoń zarzucając ją deskami czy czymś takim, tak jak znajomy ci mówił i tak, jak ja pisałem wyżej. Zrób coś w formie tunelu, rozsyp jakąś zanętę, wszystko to rób w lateksowych rękawiczkach.
Kuna skacze jak wiewiórka, znakomicie też wspina się po chropowatych powierzchniach, po tynku strukturalnym na elewacji też podobno wejdzie, więc uniemożliwić jej wchodzenie na dach jest dość trudno. Lepiej zadbać, żeby nie mogła się dostać w poszycie dachu. Z czego masz dach? Jest deskowanie?

J.

----------


## Maario

Tematu ubezpieczeń nie przerabiałem ale jak się czegoś dowiem to napiszę. Ten znajomy leśnik miał kiedyś kunę i miała młode, miał również psa myśliwskiego który tak zajadle szczekał tam gdzie ją wyczuł że po jakimś czasie wyprowadziła się z młodymi.U mnie od ściany do krawędzi dachu jest około 1,20m taki okap wokoło domu jedyne miejsce to okrągła rynna. Planuje założyć na nią coś w rodzaju kołnieża.Jestem otwarty na wszelkie propozycje.

----------


## Maario

> Hałasy ją odstraszą tylko na jakiś czas, hałas zniknie, kuna wróci, zwłaszcza jeśli już się zadomowiła. U mnie od postawienia pułapki do złapania kuny minął miesiąc - tyle trwało zanim odważyła się do niej wejść. Przed kotami pułapkę osłoń zarzucając ją deskami czy czymś takim, tak jak znajomy ci mówił i tak, jak ja pisałem wyżej. Zrób coś w formie tunelu, rozsyp jakąś zanętę, wszystko to rób w lateksowych rękawiczkach.
> Kuna skacze jak wiewiórka, znakomicie też wspina się po chropowatych powierzchniach, po tynku strukturalnym na elewacji też podobno wejdzie, więc uniemożliwić jej wchodzenie na dach jest dość trudno. Lepiej zadbać, żeby nie mogła się dostać w poszycie dachu. Z czego masz dach? Jest deskowanie?
> 
> J.


Dachówka, folia, wełna,folia, płyta gipsowa.

----------


## Maario

Jadę do domu zmienić dźwięk młota :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dachówka, folia, wełna,folia, płyta gipsowa.


Aha, znaczy deskowania niet. Znaczy, sorry, ale masz przerąbane, bo nie masz najmniejszych szans na zabezpieczenie dachu przed kuną. Chyba, że naprawdę, każdą szczelinę, każdą dziurę (gąsiory, krawędzie dachu, każde przegięcie, przestrzenie pod wywieszonymi połaciami, szczyty) czymś szczelnie zatkasz, ale to będzie trudne zadanie. Trudne i o tyle zbyt późne, że jak pisałeś, bydlę już Ci po gipskartonach hasało, więc wiatroizolację już masz dziurawą, a wełnę zmieloną i poszarpaną, być może z "dodatkami".
Jeśli dom jest ubezpieczony, to przejrzyj dokładnie swoje ubezpieczenie, bo po kunie remont poszycia dachowego masz raczej pewny, może da się choć część kosztów przerzucić na ubezpieczyciela.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Trudne i o tyle zbyt późne, że jak pisałeś, bydlę już Ci po gipskartonach hasało, więc wiatroizolację już masz dziurawą, a wełnę zmieloną i poszarpaną, być może z "dodatkami".
> Jeśli dom jest ubezpieczony, to przejrzyj dokładnie swoje ubezpieczenie, bo po kunie remont poszycia dachowego masz raczej pewny, może da się choć część kosztów przerzucić na ubezpieczyciela.


Nie strasz gościa. W jeden - dwa dni jeszcze większej szkody nie narobiła. Znajomy miał kunę aż 2 lata i dopiero po tym okresie przyszło mu ocieplenie wymieniać.
Brak deskowania to błąd, który ja też popełniłem. Niestety na tylu budowlańców ilu się u mnie przewaliło żaden mi na to nie zwrócił uwagi. Dopiero po fakcie wszyscy "legendy" o kunach opowiadają i pytają dlaczego deskowania nie robiłem.
Normalnie krew zalewa na tych fachmanów. Planują wykupić ubezpieczenie o ile taka polisa istnieje z opcją dotyczącą szkodników. Tak na wszelki wypadek, choć mam spokój już 2 lata.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a psy? macie psy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale on jej jeszcze nie złapał. 
Zresztą, jeśli biegała mu po gipskartonach, to szkody już są. Pytanie, jak duże.

----------


## Maario

Witam

Tak naprawdę dźwięk niszczonej paroizolacji słyszeliśmy 2 razy. Syn usłyszał na swoim pokojem drapanie jak by się ktoś włamywał. Ale ze względu na to że nigdy od nikogo ze znajomych nie słyszałem o szkodach zrobionych przez kuny lub łasice a  drapanie ustało spokojnie przeszłem do porzadku dziennego. Czasami zdaża się że coś jest niepokojącego ale dodatkowo jest tyle spraw do załatwienia i to najlepiej na wczoraj że umyka to uwadze. Dopiero jak zaczyna być spokojniej to można wrócić do tematu, właściwie tylko po to żeby się upewnić że dodatkowy lokator już jest z nami od bardzo dawna.

----------


## Maario

Dzisiaj byłem w sklepie zoologicznym wypróbowałem klatkę na żywą zanętę. Już wiem że mysz musi być nieco większa bo oczka w klatce są 1cmx 1cm.
Kupię dwie po 4 złocisze żeby miały raźniej. Poczekam na ocieplenie bo tak jakoś mi ich szkoda na mróz wystawiać :smile:  Dziś pierwsza noc bez drzew w około domu. Co jakiś czas ku ogólnej uciesze domowników przeprowadzam próby z młotem na cały regulator aż ściany drżą. Podobno takie wyrywkowe niepokojenie lokatorki ma swój skutek. Odnośnie ubezpieczeń to znajomy agent ubezpieczeniowy jak do tej pory nie słyszał o takim ubezpieczeniu.

Z pierwszej lini frontu            dla forum muratordom.pl                        pozdrawia Maario :bye:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Odnośnie ubezpieczeń to znajomy agent ubezpieczeniowy jak do tej pory nie słyszał o takim ubezpieczeniu.


No właśnie znalazłem w sieci notatkę o tym, jak firma ubezpieczeniowa odmówiła wypłacenia ubezpieczenia po pożarze domu, bo przyczyną był przegryziony przez myszy kabel elektryczny...

----------


## Maario

W nocy cisza. Od rana remont  :big grin: . Myślę założyć kamerkę taką samochodową aby mieć pewność że jej już nie ma.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> W nocy cisza. Od rana remont . Myślę założyć kamerkę taką samochodową aby mieć pewność że jej już nie ma.


Kup sobie za 3 zł kuli na mole o zapachu lawendy. Takie zajefajnie śmierdzące i powrzucaj w wełnę. Wystarczą na 2-3 miesiące.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> a psy? macie psy?


Ja nie mam i nie chcę mieć. Pies robi kupska gdzie popadnie, szczeka, hałasuje, niszczy zieleń, jest nieobliczalny w stosunku do dzieci. Nie cierpię psów. Nienawidzę ich nocnego szczekania i nie ma takiej siły, która by mnie zmusiła do posiadania psiura.
Z resztą znajomi mają i psy i kuny. Poza hałasem po nocach i wkurw...., niewyspanymi sąsiadami większego pożytku z nich nie ma.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak tylko pytałam...bo ja nie mam deskowania, mam las przy samym domu (gałęzie dotykają dachu). Kun (mieszkam 4 lata) nie mam, ale to może przypadek, a może zasługa moich 2 psów. Latają luzem po działce, zieleni nie niszczą, obce psy i koty nie maja szans, nawet biednym kretom się dostaje....rasa nieszczekająca bez potrzeby na szczęście.

----------


## Jarek.P

Psy mocno obniżają szansę na wprowadzenie się kuny, więc jeśli lubisz psy, to może być ok  :smile: 

@Maario - jednodniowym sukcesem się raczej nie ciesz, u mnie czasem kuny i po miesiącu nie było, a potem zawsze wracała. Ale oczywiście, życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Maario

Witam ponownie

Mam w domu dwa koty zauważyłem że od jakiegoś czasu około tygodnia dziwnie się zachowują a mianowicie. Niebardzo chcą wychodzić z domu. Na każde głośniejsze dżwięki reagują bardzo nerwowo. Czy jest możliwe że spokały kunę i ta je  pogoniła :Confused: . Wychodząc z domu najpierw bacznie obserwują teren a wcześniej wybiegały jak strzała. W klatkach nadal nic. W nocy nie słychać jej.

----------


## syberia

czy taka kuna w każdy dach wejdzie ?  jak się nie ma podbitki też ? i którędy one wchodzą ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuna wejdzie "w dach" dowolną dziurą, nawet niedużą. Zwłaszcza, jak nie ma podbitki (o ile o takiej samej podbitce myślimy), bo wtedy ma odsłonięte dolne warstwy dachu i szczelinę wentylacyjną do dyspozycji.

----------


## Maario

Witam

Od kilku dni cisza. Śnieg stopniał i na ogrodzie znalazłem pióra jakiegoś małego ciemnego ptaszka. Pomyślałem że koty mogą być trochę wypłoszone bo na nagraniach mam odgłosy ujadania psów takich "dziamgaczy". Jajka nie ruszone. W lato zaplanowałem uszczelnianie dachu i ewentualne poprawki w szkodach jakie zrobiła. Muszę tylko kupić taką małą kamerę inspekcyjną, nie będę musiał każdej dachówki demontować. Nadal bacznie obserwuje otoczenie w poszukiwaniu ewentualnych śladów kuny. Jak coś zobaczę lub wymyślę to się odezwę.

----------


## grzegorz_si

W sobotę złapałem kolejną kunę. Na jajko. Klatkę zawsze ustawiam obok domu, wzdłuż ogrodzenia za szpalerem tui. To już 8 albo 9 sztuka w ciągu 2 lat. Do domu raczej nie wchodzą. Na razie.

----------


## Maario

Do ciebie pytanie grzegorz_si. Jajko wkładasz do klatki i czekasz , czy po jakimś czasie wymieniasz? Myślę ustwić łapkę przy sosenkach gdzie znalazłem pióra. Narazie pożytek z tych łapek taki że nie widać ani jednego kota co je złapałem. Musiałem je silnie przestraszyć :Evil:

----------


## GraMar

http://biznes.interia.pl/wiadomosci/...i,1992591,4199


Kuny zaatakowały ubezpieczycieli
Piątek, 14 lutego (06:31)   Aktualizacja: Piątek, 14 lutego (10:45)
Futerkowe zwierzęta, które od lat niszczą auta i domy za Odrą, rozpoczęły inwazję na Polskę - alarmuje "Puls Biznesu".
Kuny rozpoczęły inwazję na Polskę
Kuny rozpoczęły inwazję na Polskę /©123RF/PICSEL

Kuny już od lat 80. XX w. są powodem zniszczeń w samochodach i domach w Niemczech. W 2012 r. uszkodziły ponad 250 tys. samochodów za Odrą. W ubiegłym roku większość polskich ubezpieczycieli także odnotowała wzrost szkód przez nie spowodowanych. Problem nasila się w szczególności na terenach położonych wzdłuż zachodniej granicy.

- Na terenie całej Polski jeszcze nie możemy mówić o zjawisku masowym, mamy jednak potwierdzoną coraz większą liczbę przypadków zniszczeń spowodowanych przez kuny domowe w pojazdach w zachodniej i południowo-zachodniej części kraju - mówi Łukasz Kuryłowicz, kierownik ds. produktów ubezpieczeniowych w Proamie.


- Wraz z migracją zwierząt z zachodnich do wschodnich regionów kraju rośnie również liczba szkód, jednak proces migracji jest długotrwały i potrwa jeszcze przynajmniej kilka lat - podkreśla Łukasz Kuryłowicz.

Z tego powodu część ubezpieczycieli nie dostrzega jeszcze ataków kun w swoim portfelu szkód. Tak twierdzi np. PZU czy też Uniqa. Ale już np. w Warcie, drugim co do wielkości ubezpieczycielu na rynku majątkowym, szkody powodowane przez kuny są powodem troski.
Kuny na poddaszu

Jeśli kuny biorą na celownik dom, potrafią spowodować szkody o znacznej wartości. Drążą korytarze w ociepleniu dachu, co prowadzi do powstawania mostków termicznych. W takich miejscach wykrapla się wilgoć, co powoduje przeciekanie, w skrajnych przypadkach nawet zalewanie konstrukcji dachowej - ostrzega gazeta.

- Żeby naprawić uszkodzenia, trzeba zdemontować całe pokrycie dachowe - uważa Anna Słowik-Nicoń z Warty. Problem z kunami dotyka też przedsiębiorców - wszak dla zwierząt to bez znaczenia, gdzie plądrują. Brokerzy ubezpieczeniowi mają problemy z odpowiednią ochroną przed szkodami powodowanymi przez gryzonie.

Przed kunami chronią polisy AC i mieszkań w wariancie all-risk (odpowiedzialność ubezpieczyciela za wszystkie szkody). Gazeta przypomina, że w typowych polisach wyłączenia zwalniają ubezpieczycieli od wypłaty odszkodowań za szkody wyrządzone przez kuny.

PAP

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Do ciebie pytanie grzegorz_si. Jajko wkładasz do klatki i czekasz , czy po jakimś czasie wymieniasz? Myślę ustwić łapkę przy sosenkach gdzie znalazłem pióra. Narazie pożytek z tych łapek taki że nie widać ani jednego kota co je złapałem. Musiałem je silnie przestraszyć


Nie wymieniam. Leży do skutku. W porywach nawet 3 miesiące. Musisz wyczaić którędy te kuny regularnie chodza, bo mają swoje ścieżki podobno ulubione. Niby wzdłuż ogrodzeń, przy ścianach budynków, itp.

----------


## Frankai

> czy taka kuna w każdy dach wejdzie ?  jak się nie ma podbitki też ? i którędy one wchodzą ?


U mnie tuż nad rynną. Wróblówka byla niekompletna, częściowo wygryziona.
Ponoć potrafią nawet dachówkę podnieść.

----------


## Łukasz80

> U mnie tuż nad rynną. Wróblówka byla niekompletna, częściowo wygryziona.
> Ponoć potrafią nawet dachówkę podnieść.


nieźle, a jeśli jest dach kopertowy i wokoło 1 metrowy okap, to kuna da rade wejść jakoś na dach...? Zakładam, że po ścianie dostanie się do podbitki, która szczelnie dolega do elewacji, którędy może się pchać wyżej... :eek:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> nieźle, a jeśli jest dach kopertowy i wokoło 1 metrowy okap, to kuna da rade wejść jakoś na dach...? Zakładam, że po ścianie dostanie się do podbitki, która szczelnie dolega do elewacji, którędy może się pchać wyżej...


Po rynnie, po podbitce do góry nogami jak jest drewniana i da radę pazury wbić.
Przejdź się kiedyś do parku i pooglądaj wiewiórki. Kuna jest mniej więcej tak samo zwinna.

----------


## Maario

W moim przypatku też zastanawiałem się jak weszła. Mama wokoło okap ze szczelną podbitką 1.25m pod kątem 90st względem ścian. Ale jak dobrze obejrzałem najbliższe otoczenie wokoło domu to zauwarzyłem drzewko czereśni, gałęzie prawie dotykały dachu(czereśni już nie ma).Żony pergola na róże pnące około 2m od dachu (pergoli też już nie ma). Syn stawiał auto blisko dachu (auta też już nie ma) :Lol: . Żart ,auto przestawione w inne miejsce. Od 10 dni jest cisza ale się nie chwalę by nie zapeszyć :big lol: . Zrobię zdjęcia to pokażę gdzie wchodziła. Mam jedno newralgiczne miejsce, 3m do dachu dalsza część pergoli ale jak bym chciał ją usunąć to musiałbym iść spać do kuny  :yes:  .Umieściłem na tej pergolce łapkę na szczury w którą pierwszy raz się złapała ale uciekła, tak dla odstraszenia. Dam znać  co będzie dalej.

----------


## Łukasz80

"Maario" wstaw zdjęcie proszę.

A na jaką odległość może skoczyć kuna z gałęzi drzewa na dach? Mam jabłoń blisko dachu....końcówki gałęzi około metra - czy odpalać piłę?  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> "Maario" wstaw zdjęcie proszę.
> 
> A na jaką odległość może skoczyć kuna z gałęzi drzewa na dach? Mam jabłoń blisko dachu....końcówki gałęzi około metra - czy odpalać piłę?


Nie ma sensu. Nie wlezie po drzewie to wlezie po ścianie, po rynnie. Pooglądajcie wiewiórki w parku: kuna potrafi mniej więcej to samo.

----------


## Maario

No i mamy czerwiec. Jajka w klatkach jak leżały tak leżą i te na dachu i te w ogrodzie zamaskowane gałęziami. Cisza, żadnych odgłosów i odchodów. Powoli rozglądam się za rusztowaniem żeby ogacić dach :yes: . Muszę się jakoś przygotować do jesieni bo może będzie chciała znów zamieszkać z nami. 

Pozdrawiam

Następną razą zamieszczę trochę zdjęć.

----------


## PiotrFryga

U moich teściów trafił się taki cwaniak, który chcąc pozbyć się wron ( urzędowały w parku i strasznie się darły) stwierdził, że wypuści kunę która załatwi sprawę... wrony przepłoszone wyleciały a z kuna znalazła towarzystwo i grasują całą zgrają płosząc wszystko co napotkają;/

----------


## Gosiek33

Napisałam u *Jarka.P* ale może i tu się przyda

Właśnie słucham Cejrowskiego w trójce.... przeciwko wszelkim zwierzątkom w tym kunom poleca lwie bobki  :ohmy:    Idzie się ze słoikiem do zoo (swego czasu w gdańskim zoo kolejki się  ustawiały), do faceta co sprząta klatki i prosi i napełnienie. Według  Cejrowskiego ucieka od tego wszystko co żyje.... ludzie nie - i ponoć  zapachu nie wydziela  :jaw drop: .... tylko ferromony  :ohmy:

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

Dołączam do tematu. Od tygodnia słyszę jak coś mi po dachu skacze. Biega tam i z powrotem, słychać jak wdrapuje się po ścianach, mam rozdarte dziury w folii dachowej  i demolke na strychu. Kupiłabym pułapkę ale raczej nie dam rady wsiąść tego  później do ręki.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nikt Ci nie każe brać do ręki kuny, sama pułapka ma rączkę do przenoszenia.

Niestety, z doświadczenia to piszę, pułapka (użyta zgodnie z instrukcją!) to jedyna w pełni skuteczna opcja, jeśli chcesz się pozbyć kuny, to musisz się przemóc. Ty albo ktoś z domowników.

----------


## adam_mk

"Kupiłabym pułapkę ale...."

Oho!
Szykuje się kolejna przemiana subtelnej kobiecej natury w krwiożerczą bestię wypełnioną żądzą mordu...
 :Lol: 

grzegorz_si ma już kilka ładnych kołnierzy... jak czytam...
Może i na kurteczkę starczyło.

Współczuję.
Ten sublokator to spore wyzwanie.

Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> "Kupiłabym pułapkę ale...."
> 
> Oho!
> Szykuje się kolejna przemiana subtelnej kobiecej natury w krwiożerczą bestię wypełnioną żądzą mordu...
> 
> 
> grzegorz_si ma już kilka ładnych kołnierzy... jak czytam...
> Może i na kurteczkę starczyło.
> 
> ...


Na kurteczkę już by spokojnie wystarczyło, ale grzecznie je zakopuję w ogródku. Dużo miejsca mam. Będzie tego już z 9 sztuk. Na szczęście u mnie tylko jedna kuna była na strychu, pozostałe jakoś zadowalały się najpierw garażem, potem... jajem w klatce.
Nie ma wyjścia trzeba łapać i tępić.

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób krok dalej.
Po co zakopywać takie ładne kołnierze?
Z byle króliczka futerka zbierają aby je potem hurtem wyprawić.

Kurczaka na rosół pokawałkować możesz...
To i skórkę ściągniesz z bydlęcia. Nie trudne...
Niech zrefunduje straty, które porobiło.
Odwrócić na drugą stronę, włożyć w środek jaka sporą witkę wierzbową, aby się naciągnęła i zawiesić w jakim kącie.
Raz na kiedy zawieźć plon do kogoś, kto garbuje...
Są jeszcze tacy po wsiach...

Znam lepsze sposoby użyźniania ogrodu, jak zakopywanie futer...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja może jeszcze tylko dodam info dla tych mniej krwiożerczych,  że kunę można po prostu wywieźć wraz z klatką gdzieś daleko (najlepiej za jakąś najbliższą rzekę) i po prostu wypuścić  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Och Ty podstępny! Zawistny! Okrutny!!!
Niech Ci za rzeką nie maja lepiej jak my?!!!
 :Lol: 
Nie lubisz tych sąsiadów?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Jarek.P

A bo te Łomianki to jakieś takie... dziwne. 

 :Lol: 

(a tak na serio - kuny były, są i będą, przez zatłuczenie jednej nie zmieni się ich ogólna liczba, a dla mnie prościej było ją wypuścić, niż narażać się na pogryzienie i/lub ucieczkę w trakcie przerzucania kuny z klatki do worka. A niczym innym zdatnym do wyeliminowania kuny w sposób bardziej ostateczny nie dysponuję, niestety.)

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

Zdecydowałam się na tę pułapkę, bo widziałam dzisiaj że mam rozszarpany styropian na elewacji, i 7 dziur w folii dachowej ale się wkurzyłam

----------


## syberia

> Na kurteczkę już by spokojnie wystarczyło, ale grzecznie je zakopuję w ogródku. Dużo miejsca mam. Będzie tego już z 9 sztuk. Na szczęście u mnie tylko jedna kuna była na strychu, pozostałe jakoś zadowalały się najpierw garażem, potem... jajem w klatce.
> Nie ma wyjścia trzeba łapać i tępić.


i jak złapiesz w pułapkę to potem zabijasz ???

----------


## grzegorz_si

> i jak złapiesz w pułapkę to potem zabijasz ???


Odsyłam do Krainy Wiecznych Łowów. 
Każdemu radzę to samo.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zdecydowałam się na tę pułapkę, bo widziałam dzisiaj że mam rozszarpany styropian na elewacji, i 7 dziur w folii dachowej ale się wkurzyłam


Zastanawiam się czy ktoś przerabiał temat ubezpieczenia od tego typu zniszczeń. 
Nie wiem czy ten temat tutaj był już wałkowany - nie pamiętam...

----------


## syberia

> Odsyłam do Krainy Wiecznych Łowów. 
> Każdemu radzę to samo.


nigdy nie miałam kuny, ale tak zabić zwierzę .... jeszcze w dodatku takie ładne .. okropność :/

----------


## grzegorz_si

> nigdy nie miałam kuny, ale tak zabić zwierzę .... jeszcze w dodatku takie ładne .. okropność :/


Podaj adres, przyślę Ci to "ładne" zwierzę  :smile: 
Przy okazji: właśnie jem rybę, która była też ładnym zwierzęciem, za 3 godziny jem kurczaczka  :wink:

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

Ja walczę. Kupiłam trutkę na szczury i rozłożyłam w trzech miejscach ( u teściowej jak kuna się trutki najadła to poszła sobie). Kupiłam tez płyn odstraszający kuny, nasączyłam szmaty i też porozkładałam na strychu i przed domem. Wiem, że to kropla w morzu walki, ale przynajmniej walczę. Jutro powinna mi przyjść pułapka żywołapka zamówiona przez internet.

----------


## Jarek.P

Płyn odstraszający - nie zauważyłem żadnych efektów stosowania.
Trutka na szczury (dobra, bayerowska) - jak się potem okazało, znosiła do gniazda na zapas...

Pułapka, tylko pułapka. A potem to już wedle uważania...

----------


## kuznocin

Mam pytanko czy kuna po tynku cem-wapiennym drobnym(jak manna) też wejdzie??? czy w rurze spustowej z pcv, też da rade wślizgnąć się do rynny i na dach , no i ostatnie czy po heblowanym słupie jakby wchodziła to byłyby ślady wbitych pazurków.

A czy ktoś prądem próbował zniechęcić. np. taka drabinka i każdy szczebelek pod innym potencjałem, przednie łapki na jednym, tylne na innym obwód zamknięty- jak jest izolacja w tych łapkach, da radę połechtać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tynk CW - raczej nie, choć nie jestem pewien. Rynna - wewnątrz raczej na pewno nie, ale znakomicie wdrapuje się między rynną a ścianą.

Prąd - wiem, że jest skuteczny, jako bariera, ale pamiętaj, że kuna jest skoczna jak wiewiórka, ona nie musi wchodzić, może wskoczyć. U mnie na dach skakała z drzew odległych o kilka metrów od domu.

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

To mnie pocieszyłeś z tym znoszeniem ziarna. A wstałam taka zadowolona bo kuny dziś nie było.....

----------


## kuznocin

> .....U mnie na dach skakała z drzew odległych o kilka metrów od domu.


Kilka 2-3 chyba nie więcej i tak mam brzózkę 1m od okapu- ścinać od razu czy czekać na drapanie, domek na wsi wkoło drzewka, na szczęście lisy są w lasku, ale dziwne kupy na strychu znalazłem, teraz zabezpieczam okap żeby zobaczyć czy coś łazi.

----------


## Jarek.P

A nie szkoda brzózki ścinać z powodu kuny? Brzózkę zostaw, kup klatkę i łap kunę żywcem.

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

Ja wczoraj nastawiłam żywołapkę. Narazie nic.

----------


## Jarek.P

A to spokojna głowa, to czasu wymaga. U mnie się po miesiącu od postawienia pułapki dopiero odważyła do niej wejść. A wszystko wyparzone wrzątkiem i dotykane tylko w rękawiczkach było.

----------


## kuznocin

> A nie szkoda brzózki ścinać z powodu kuny? Brzózkę zostaw, kup klatkę i łap kunę żywcem.


jedną złapię a następne przylezą, brzózki szkoda, ale jeszcze naście nieopodal stoi, a to gość od koparki  by się wkurzył, przy fundamencie nakombinował się żeby ją omijać.

----------


## mar30

Witam,
Czytam i czytam i widzę ze problem z kunami jest ogromny!!!
Jestem zainteresowany bo mam już dach ale nie ocieplony. Wełna to wylęgarnia kun!!!  Zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem dachu pianką..... Jest może ktoś na forum kto ma ocieplenie pianką i problem z kunami????  Producent zapewnia że pianka nie jest przyjazna kunie/

----------


## Jarek.P

Przy piance powinno być faktycznie dużo bezpieczniej (w sensie kunim), więc jeśli rozpatrujesz taką opcję, bezpieczeństwo przed kunami jest dużym argumentem na tak.

----------


## mar30

Dzięki. Więc ocieplamy pianką.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Sąsiadka lasu

> Napisz co ona robi z tą wełną. Zjada ją ?


Witam, cytuję opis tematu i fachowe rady, znalezione wcześniej w Internecie (niestety nie pamiętam już gdzie): 

[I]"Konflikty pomiędzy ludźmi a kunami - dawniej kuny domowe - kamionki (podobnie jak nietoperze) występowały przede wszystkim w lasach, szczególnie tam gdzie znajdowały się osuwiska, skałki i niewielkie jaskinie. Gdy człowiek zaczął budować solidne domy, mające piwnice i strychy, kamionki zaczęły kolonizować wsie i miasta, wykorzystując ludzkie budowle jako bezpieczne schronienia. Z czasem kamionka stała się zwierzęciem mocno zsynantropizowanym, na co wskazuje jej druga nazwa. Tam, gdzie występuje dużo gryzoni, myszy i szczurów, obecność kuny jest bardzo pożądana, jest ona zwykle bardziej skuteczna od kota. Są jednak pewne uciążliwości związane z jej sąsiedztwem.
Zajmując część budynku kuna domowa zachowuje się podobnie jak w środowisku naturalnym. Znakuje swoje terytorium moczem i odchodami, które może składować w imponujące sterty, np. pod drzwiami piwnicy, lub na strychu. Mości gniazdo dla swoich młodych np. kawałkami wełny mineralnej ocieplającej strop. Bawi się hałaśliwie z młodymi i upiornie pokrzykuje podczas godów. Na takie zachowania skarżą się właściciele, szczególnie nowych domów, którzy nie przywykli do sąsiedztwa dzikich zwierząt. Ponadto kamionki ogryzają izolacje kabli elektrycznych i przewody hamulcowe w samochodach, powodując częste awarie. Wywlekają też ocieplenie z klap silników. W chłodne noce, na miejskich parkingach można obserwować kuny wędrujące od jednego auta do drugiego, żeby się pogrzać na ciepłym silniku.
Kuny, a przede wszystkim kuna domowa, mogą też lokalnie powodować szkody wśród zwierząt gospodarskich. Ich ofiarami może być drób, gołębie, króliki. Kamionka po dostaniu się do kurnika może zabić wszystkie znajdujące się tam kury, choć dla nasycenia głodu wystarczyłaby jedna. Nie jest to przejaw szczególnej krwiożerczości, lecz efekt instynktownej pogoni za każdą uciekającą zdobyczą.

Przeciwdziałanie szkodom  - aby uniknąć szkód wśród zwierząt gospodarskich należy przede wszystkim uniemożliwić kamionce dostęp do pomieszczeń gospodarskich. Trzeba dokładnie zamykać na noc kurniki, gołębniki, klatki z królikami, a także dokładnie je uszczelnić poprzez zatkanie wszelkich dziur i wstawienie siatki o drobnych oczkach w okna i wywietrzniki. 
Aby pozbyć się kuny z domu, nie ma sensu zabijać niepożądanego lokatora (jest to zresztą zabronione prawem), gdyż opustoszałe terytorium zostanie szybko odkryte przez inną kunę a ślady zapachowe pozostawione przez "naszą" kamionkę, wskażą intruzowi wszelkie dogodne przejścia i ukrycia w naszym domu. W kilka tygodni można się spodziewać kolejnego zasiedlenia. Jedynym skutecznym sposobem jest porządne uszczelnienie budynku. Aby dowiedzieć się, które miejsca należy uszczelnić, trzeba poznać drogi, jakimi kuna dostaje się do jego wnętrza. Trzeba pamiętać, że kuna potrafi wdrapywać się pionowo w górę po ścianie i przeciskać się przez zaskakująco wąskie szczeliny. Należy obejść cały dom i sprawdzić, czy na ziemi przy ścianach domu, lub na murze nie widać śladów łap, zadrapań po pazurach, zabrudzeń, odchodów, wskazujących stałe ścieżki kamionki. W pobliżu takich śladów powinny znajdować się też otwory, którymi kuna wchodzi do domu np. wyszczerbienia w drzwiach, szczeliny w murze, w podsufitce, pod dachówkami. Jeśli nic takiego nie znaleźliśmy, trzeba rozsypać wokół zewnętrznych ścian cienką warstwę piasku (lekko go namoczyć), a na strychu np. mąki, na której dobrze widoczne są ślady. Jeśli trop się urywa tuż przy murze i nie widać otworu, jakim zwierzę przedostało się do domu, dodatkowo w tym miejscu można wieczorem rozsypać mąkę. Nazajutrz na ścianie powinny być odbite ślady prowadzące do tajnego przejścia. Jeśli już wiemy, którędy kuna dostaje się do domu, trzeba w ciągu dnia przygotować materiały do uszczelnienia znalezionych otworów, zawczasu je dopasować, oraz zainstalować źródło światła. Następnie należy odczekać 2-3 godziny po zmroku i szczelnie zatkać otwory wejściowe. Aby mieć pewność, że kuna opuściła kryjówkę trzeba wcześniej rozsypać na gruncie pod otworami mąkę i sprawdzić w nocy czy są tam świeże tropy wychodzące. Nie wolno prac uszczelniających robić za dnia, bo uwięzimy kunę i skażemy ją na powolną śmierć głodową, a domowników na bardzo przykre dźwięki i zapachy. 
Umierająca kuna schowa się w najmniej dostępny zakątek domu. Z tych samych powodów nie wolno też zatykać otworów, jeśli wiemy, że nasza kamionka ma młode, które jeszcze nie wychodzą na polowanie. Trzeba cierpliwie poczekać aż młode dorosną. Po zatkaniu otworów należy regularnie sprawdzać, czy nie ma tam nowych szczelin, bo kamionka może starać się odzyskać dostęp do utraconego schronienia.
W odróżnieniu od budynku, czy garażu, nie da się kunie odciąć dostępu do samochodu stojącego w nocy na ulicy lub parkingu. Dlatego konstruktorzy od dawna pracują nad różnymi urządzeniami odstraszającymi kuny od pojazdów. Podobne urządzenia można stosować w budynkach zasiedlonych przez te zwierzęta. Mają one różną skuteczność, opierają się zwykle na emitowaniu dźwięków o różnych częstotliwościach. Żeby mieć przegląd dostępnych urządzeń, wystarczy w wyszukiwarce internetowej wystukać hasło "odstraszanie kun"."
"

----------


## noc

No i przyszedł czas na moją "Wojnę Kunicką"
TURTLEMEN z Kentucky potrzebny od zaraz !
Dwa tygodnie temu, krawędź dachu domu nad tarasem, została rozebrana w cele płynnego połączenia z nowo budowanym zadaszeniem tarasu. Dwa dni temu, po raz pierwszy, usłyszeliśmy baraszkujące jakieś stworzonko nad regipsami. Niewiarygodnie cwane to bydlę. Minęło 12 dni i już znalazło luksusowe lokum. 
Teraz, skoro wróg zajął pozycję do ataku, ja muszę przygotować obronę. Okop to chyba jednak za mało. Chyba najlepszą obroną będzie atak. 
Pierwsze co przyszło do głowy,  to żywołapka z jajkami na przynętę. Co wywnioskowałem z innych wojen, to trzeba byłoby uczynić tą łapkę bardziej swojską dla kuny. Wpuścić tam na kilka godzin, jakąś udomowioną fretkę. Zwierzę podobne, może spasuje dzikiej bestyi. 
Co myślicie? Pierwsze łapały się wszystkim trudno. Z następnymi było już łatwo. Chyba zapach na drutach pomaga?
Druga rzecz, to zwykła siatka heksagonalna o oczku 25mm, wys 1m rozciągnięta wokół domu na słupkach izolowanych. Myślę o podpięciu tego pod napięcie bezpieczne dla ludzi, ale dla futrzaka takie żeby się sierść trochę zadymiła :big grin: . Włączane oczywiście na noc. Jak futrzak dostanie takiego kopa to mam nadzieję że już nie wróci. 
Chyba to będzie najskuteczniejsza broń przeciw najeźdźcy.

----------


## Jarek.P

To dość krótki czas, ona sie jeszcze nie zdążyła zadomowić, więc kwestia jej wygonienia "tylko". 
Taka siatka - nie wiem, jak wygląda twój teren, ale pamiętaj, że kuna skacze jak wiewiórka, jak nie da rady po ziemi, to górą po drzewach przejdzie. Więc jeśli  u Ciebie da się na dom wskoczyć z drzewa (nawet o kilka metrów odsuniętego), to o siatce zapomnij. Ewentualnie rozmieść ją inaczej. Szerszym kręgiem, albo może węższym, na samej połaci dachu, tam gdzie masz odsłonięte poszycie?

Broń boże nie baw się samemu w dobieranie odpowiedniego napięcia, to niełatwe i bardzo niebezpieczne, są gotowe rozwiązania, im raczej zaufaj. Na "znanym portalu aukcyjnym" wpisz hasło "elektryczny pastuch", samo się znajdzie. A żywołapka swoją drogą.

----------


## noc

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Już się tym zajmuje. Na całe szczęście nie ma wokół domu żadnych drzew. Zwierzę musi się dostać po ziemi. Kupuję jakiegoś pastucha na zwierzęta domowe. Podpinam to pod gęstą siatkę o wys. 1m-1,5m. Nie wiem czy niższa wystarczy? Chyba tak. Ustawię to jak bestia wyjdzie z domu. Zostawię na kilka dni, zobaczymy co będzie.
Do tego żywołapka przelotowa. Tylko nie wiem co z zapachem. Jakby ktoś miał kawałek futra tej szelmy, to bym pożyczył i wysmarował klatkę. Jak nie znajdę, to może jakaś martwa mysz, albo w ostateczności roztopiony smalec wieprzowy pomoże.
Oby pomogło. Dam znać za jakiś czas co z tym diabłem wcielonym.

----------


## Jarek.P

Siatka wystarczy metrowa, może nawet niższa. Kuna, jakby cwana nie była, jednak jest tylko zwierzęciem, raczej nie wpadnie na pomysł przeskakiwania siatki bez jej dotknięcia, zwłaszcza, że nie za bardzo ma po czym, msuiałaby wybijać się z ziemi. Problem jednak widzę nie od góry, a od dołu: jeśli zbyt blisko ziemi powiesisz siatkę, to będą się robić przebicia do gruntu, trawa rosnąc wyeliminuje wynalazek całkowicie, a jak zamocujesz siatkę zbyt wysoko, to masz szansę, że bydlę przemknie dołem. Trzeba wycelować z wysokością (na mój gust jakieś 10cm0 i bardzo restrykcyjnie kosić "do żywego gruntu" trawę pod siatką. Powieszenie takiego wynalazku na dachu byłoby chyba prostsze.

Klatka - żebyś nie przesadził z zapachami w drugą stronę, nie jestem pewien, czy ona na smalec wieprzowy pozytywnie zareaguje. U mnie wystarczyło samo dokładne umycie klatki silnym strumieniem wody i potem jej obsługa w lateksowych rękawiczkach. Trochę trwało, zanim wlazła, ale w końcu wlazła.
Sprzedająca żywołapki na allegro firma "zielonecośtamcośtam" ma w sprzedaży (i czasem dokłada jako gratis) przynętę na kuny zrobioną po zapachu sądząc z ich gówien, używałem tego też.

----------


## noc

Łapka i pastuch zamówione. 
Dzisiaj wysypię mąką dookoła domu. Zobaczę którędy bydle wchodzi w wełnę. Tam ustawię żywołapkę. Tylko najpierw sponiewieram ją nieco w kurniku. Do tego przynęta do środka i mam nadzieję że wystarczy.
 A jak nie to będzie jeszcze pastuch. Tylko umocuję go nieco inaczej- podpowiedź sprzedawcy  :wave:  Jak słusznie mówił, kuna skacze na ogrodzenia, trudno byłoby zamknąć obwód. Ta sama sytuacje byłaby pod dachem. Siatkę rozepnę tak by dotykała ziemi, jako zero. Natomiast prąd z pastucha, na osobnych słupkach, na zewnątrz od siatki. Futrzak wychodząc z domu, spokojnie wejdzie po siatce do góry. Po drugiej stronie, w odległości kilkunastu centymetrów od siatki, owinę trzykrotnie drutem pod napięciem pastucha. Myślę że powinna niechybnie zamknąć obwód. Popamięta raz na jutro. 
A  jak to nie pomoże, to taka siatka rozciągnięta pod dachem+druty z pastucha pod napięciem. Tylko to już trudniejsza sprawa z mocowaniem, nie obejdzie się bez rusztowania. Ale trudno, trzeba ratować dach :Evil: .

----------


## pionan

No i na mnie trafiło. Wczoraj pierwsza noc z nowym lokatorem. Niby pies to jej wróg. Widocznie nasz nie został uznany za takowego.
Mam plan odnośnie pozbycia się kuny. Mam niedaleko firmę deratyzacyjną. Usuwają też kuny. Wynajmę ich i będę miał święty spokój.
Noc, jak tam efekty Twojej walki z futrzakiem?

----------


## trabi-wrc

Odezwę się w dyskusji, bo mam już znikome doświadczenie z łapaniem.
U mnie już dwukrotnie zadziałała łapka przelotowa. Olbrzymie znaczenie ma miejsce jej ustawienia i sposób zastawienia pułapki, zatem:

- łapkę ustawiamy "przy czymś" tj. nie na otwartej przestrzeni - kuna woli przemykać wzdłuż elementów stanowiących częściowo jej osłonę. Ja swoją łapkę stawiałem wzdłuż domu na opasce żwirowej na której znalazłem wcześniej odchody
- ważna rzecz - ze względu na to, że kuna nie lubi otwartej przestrzeni zalecono mi (i zadziałało) zbudowanie "naprowadzania" do łapki - zrobiłem to z desek ustawionych tak, że kuna miała alternatywę - idę do jajka albo idę przez otwartą przestrzeń (czego nie lubię)
- jeśli jest taka możliwość (u mnie była bo żwir opaski drobny) należy nieco pogrążyć dno tak, żeby zwierzę nie zauważyło wejścia na inną "strukturę"
- przynęta w postaci mięsnej przyniosła skutek w postaci ujęcia 2 kotów - porzuciłem ten wabik
- przynętę u mnie zawsze stanowiło jajko - zwykłe sklepowe wstawiane ręką przez foliową torebkę - dla polepszenia efektu zapachowego jedno jajko na zapadce lekko nadtłukłem a drugie rozpołowione wstawiłem nieco płycej
- ostatnie (czego nie zastosowałem) - warto skorzystać z odchodów znalezionych przy domu i (jakkolwiek obrzydliwie to brzmi) rozwodnić i polać / wysmarować klatkę roztworem
- zgodnie z radą fachowca polecam po złapaniu kuny nie myć klatki, tylko od razu nastawić ja ponownie, jajko zmieniać w zależności od pogody

Fachowiec radził wywieźć zarazę daleko - u mnie prawie 20 km na drugi brzeg Odry, przed wypuszczeniem można czymś brzęczącym potarabanić (ale delikatnie - stosownie do rozmiaru przeciwnika) po prętach klatki i polać ją obficie wodą. 
UWAGA: kuna złapana w klatkę, nawet jeśli rano jest osowiała i wygląda na spokojną, to agresywny drapieżnik. Próby nawiązania kontaktu fizycznego źle się skończą. Moja pierwsza kuna została na noc schowana do drewutni i zakryta ręcznikiem - rano z trudem wyciągnąłem poszarpany ręcznik spomiędzy oczek klatki.

Rada "na wszelki wypadek" - moją klatkę stabilizowałem prętem zbrojeniowym wbijając go przez oczka "sufitu" i "podłogi" do ziemi - wywrócona klatka się otwiera i nici ze zdobyczy. Druga rada - przy klatce mam przygotowane pręty, które przetykam po złapaniu się kuny przez oczka ścian klatki blokując możliwość podgięcia klap. Moja pierwsza kuna była taka nakręcona, że niemal udało jej się wyjść.

Dzisiaj nad ranem złowiłem drugą kunę (rok bez 10 dni po złapaniu poprzedniej) - próba udana w drugim podejściu, bo przy ustawianiu klatki nie zauważyłem, że drut od blokady klap jest przyblokowany przez element budynku. Efekt: kuna ok 3-4 dni po nastawieniu weszła, zeżarła dwa jajka i poszła. W sobotę nastawiłem nowe jajka w nocy wtorek/środa klatka została zasiedlona.

Postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia obrazujące cały misterny plan w nadziei, że Wam się to przyda.





Jak się ustabilizuje pogoda to odkrywam dach i usuwam ew szkody (nie było nic słychać w domu, więc mam nadzieję, że zaczynała się dopiero gnieździć, bo poprzednia kuna nie zdążyła).


Pozdrav

----------


## pionan

Idąc za ciosem, nie czekałem, tylko zaprosiłem do domu fachowca od kun. Metoda drastyczna - trutka. Wyłożone w czterech punktach, zobaczymy rano czy podjęła którąś z przynęt. Kuny niby pod ochroną, ale gość twierdzi, ze ma prawo futrzaka uśmiercić - wystawi mi na to papier. Twierdzi również, że kuna raczej nie dokona żywota pod dachem. A jeśli tak się stanie, to zajmie się usunięciem zwłok.
Koszt takiej imprezy zależy od ilości wyłożonej trutki w waha się w przedziale 150-300 złotych.

No i szybciutko trzeba podbitkę robić  :smile:

----------


## pionan

Kolejny raport z frontu walki. Kuna podjęła trutkę. Dzisiaj rano na tarasie, gdzie są trzy punkty wyłożenia trutki, zjedzone dwie saszetki na sześć. Wygląda na to, ze się uda.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie chcę studzić twego zapału i podważać kompetencji fachowca, ale nie ciesz się za wcześnie. Też przy swojej pierwszej kunie wykładałem trutki (dość dobre, prod. Bayer), znikały niemalże z dnia na dzień (a podkładane były w takich miejscach, że raczej nikt prócz kuny nie mógł), a kuna szalała cały czas jeszcze kilka miesięcy, póki jej wreszcie nie złapałem w klatkę. Potem, po zdemontowaniu poszycia dachu część z tych trutek znalazłem w kuniej spiżarni. Podejrzewam, że wszystko sobie poznosiła, spróbowała jedną, pochorowała się po niej albo może coś jej nie zapasowało i reszty już nie ruszyła. A też się cieszyłem, jak trutki poznikały.

----------


## trabi-wrc

Jak wielu specjalistów już mówiło - skoro kuna przyszła, to przyjdzie i kolejna - to tylko kwestia czasu. Widocznie środowisko jej odpowiada.
Zainwestuj zawczasu (po złapaniu obecnej lokatorki) w zabezpieczenie wejść pod dach i wystawiaj łapki.
Gdybym wiedział, że będzie mieszkała pod deskami tarasowymi, to bym nawet przyklasnął, ale pod dachem nie ma da niej miejsca.

Pozdrav

----------


## adam_mk

Robi się domki dla ptaków nie posiadając tych ptaków.
Wiesza się taki domek a ptaki go sobie znajdują i zasiedlają.
Robi się domki dla kun, myśląc - że nie dla kun tylko dla siebie, to kuny je sobie znajdują i zasiedlają.
Nie budujcie domów dla kun, to ich nie będzie w takim obejściu.

Adam M.

----------


## pionan

> Nie chcę studzić twego zapału i podważać kompetencji fachowca, ale nie ciesz się za wcześnie. Też przy swojej pierwszej kunie wykładałem trutki (dość dobre, prod. Bayer), znikały niemalże z dnia na dzień (a podkładane były w takich miejscach, że raczej nikt prócz kuny nie mógł), a kuna szalała cały czas jeszcze kilka miesięcy, póki jej wreszcie nie złapałem w klatkę. Potem, po zdemontowaniu poszycia dachu część z tych trutek znalazłem w kuniej spiżarni. Podejrzewam, że wszystko sobie poznosiła, spróbowała jedną, pochorowała się po niej albo może coś jej nie zapasowało i reszty już nie ruszyła. A też się cieszyłem, jak trutki poznikały.


u mnie raczej nie nosi, tylko zjada na miejscu (na tarasie) - sporo okruchów zostawia po sobie.
Swoją drogą, bardzo fajnie pachną te saszetki. Tak owocowo-orzechowo. Jak bym nie wiedział, t sam bym zeżarł  :big grin: 

Poszukiwania ekipy do podbitki usilnie w toku, trzy lata już tak mieszkamy i to pierwsza z lokatorek  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie wiem, z jakich okolic jesteś, jeśli z mazowieckiego, to odezwij się na priv, podrzucę namiar na dobrą ekipę od podbitek (również obróbek blacharskich itp). Robili u mnie, byłem z nich na tyle zadowolony, że mogę spokojnie polecić.

----------


## pionan

Dziękuję serdecznie, ale na Dolny Śląski to raczej za daleko  :smile: 

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do eliminatora kun i pochwaliłem się zjedzeniem przez zwierzaka dwóch saszetek z pastą. Stwierdził, że jeśli w pierwszy dzień już podjęła trutkę, to wszystko idzie w dobrym kierunku. Oby  :smile:

----------


## mazurka

U nas w okolicy też jest kuna. Chowa się gdzieś w garażach. Sama już parę razy ją widziałam. Najgorzej, że atakuje koty i zaczynam się bać o swojego :/

----------


## noc

"Moja" kuna (oby nie) chyba czytuje to forum. Czarownica poczytała jaki jej bal szykuję i chyba (mam nadzieję) poszukała lepszego pałacu. Gdybym napisał że tęsknię to skłamałbym. Na razie cicho szaaaa. Nie zapeszyć!
To ONE już za koty się biorą? Nie wiem do czego niedługo dojdzie. Strach będzie dzieci wypuścić na ulicę. Bez eskorty myśliwego nie wypuszczę :smile: .
Umilają życie cholernice.

----------


## pionan

Z kuną pełen sukces. Od soboty cisza i spokój. Koszt usługi 200 zł.
Trutka jaka była stosowana to STORM firmy BASF

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Z kuną pełen sukces. Od soboty cisza i spokój.


Niewierz w to co piszesz .. słyszałem że wpadła  do mojej w celach towarzysko/wiosenno/prokreacyjnych wróci do Ciebie niebawem by wychować potomstwo

----------


## pionan

Spoko, jakby co jestem przygotowany do dalszej walki. Trutki ciągle powykładane, zapobiegawczo  :smile:

----------


## pionan

W sobotę nastąpił ostateczny finał mojej walki z kuną. Trucizna oczywiście zadziałała, od miesiąca święty spokój. Myśleliśmy, że to już koniec, niestety pojawiły się ostatnimi dniami kolejne problemy.
Ekipa montuje podbitkę. Po obudowaniu obu szczytów, w pokoju córki pojawił się smród padliny, zwiększający się z każdym dniem. Stwierdziliśmy, trzeba działać. W sobotę rozstawione rusztowanie, rozebrany kawałek dachu i bingo!!! W wełnie leżą rozkładające się zwłoki dzikiej lokatorki. Była u nas dosłownie kilak dni, ale szkody wyrządzone, wcale nie tak niewielkie. W trzech miejscach wygryziona membrana, wełna zwiórowana. Zwłoki, wraz z pasem wełny wyrzucone. Wełna dołożona nowa, wymienione pogryzione pasy membrany. Wszytko spryskane dezynfekantem, oraz preparatem antyodorowym. Dachówka trafiła z powrotem na swoje miejsce. 

Rada dla osób mających problemy z kunami od dachem. Działajcie jak najszybciej, to po pierwsze. Po drugie, pewnie, że metoda drastyczna, ale starajcie sie wytruć cholerstwo.

Podbitka w całości zamontowana, mam nadzieję, że problem nigdy nie powróci  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Niedawno wstawiałam  samochód do serwisu i poprosiłam o sprawdzenie powodu zaniknięcia świecenia świateł p.mgielnych, bo może gdzieś kunie na drodze auto postawiłam. Mechanicy śmiechem ryknęli chórem i pokazali mi pewne auto po pracowitej kunie. Po otwarciu maski wszystkie gumowe części były równiutko sfrezowane!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Fachowiec radził wywieźć zarazę daleko - u mnie prawie 20 km na drugi brzeg Odry, przed wypuszczeniem można czymś brzęczącym potarabanić (ale delikatnie - stosownie do rozmiaru przeciwnika) po prętach klatki i polać ją obficie wodą. 
> Pozdrav


Czysta głupota z tym wywożeniem. Kill him i po sprawie.

----------


## snowstorm

czy ktoś ma osobiste pozytywne doswiadczenie z generatorem ultradźwięków? pomimo wątpliwości-czy urzadzenie to/dostepne np na allegro/ rzeczywiście jest w stanie wyemitowaC ultradźwięki/ z dosc fachowych źródeł mam info że do wygenerowania owych trzeba ,,mocnych,, głosników-chyba nabędę...
już wiem którędy szkodnik włazi/aktualnie na pewno szkodnik ten ma rodzinę/-wiec potrzebuję je wszystkie zachęcic do wyprowadzki do lasu :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pozytywne - tak, kuna przeniosła się na drugą stronę dachu. 
Jeśli twoja jesdt już z przychówkiem, to generator ultradźwięków nic ci nie da, w wyprowadzce musisz już im pomóc osobiście, musisz kupić żywołapkę.

----------


## snowstorm

no to znaczy, ze jednak działa to słabo, by nie powiedziec ze efekt zamierzony jest właściwie zaden  :wink: -dziękuję za informację/ a sprzęt emitujący chyba nada się do samochodów.../
no trudno-chyba trzeba pogodzic się z remontem generalnym dachu w niedługim czasie; znajomy porą zimowa obiecał mi zrobic ocenę termowizyjną-więc zobaczymy, jakie sa szkody...dom w lesie świeżo nabyty, trudno powiedziec od jak dawna ma lokatorów w wełnie ; no trudno-od poczatku mi ta wełna nie pasowała,ale co zrobic-miejsce tak piekne, że nawet wiedząc o dachowych lokatorach-nabyłabym i tak a i kunom wyboru się nie dziwię  :smile:

----------


## snowstorm

zastanawiam się, jak wykurzaliście kunę przed zatkaniem ich wejściówki; bo przecież nie chodzi  o to, by uwięzic je w dachu na wieki wieków ...

----------


## amalfi

> Fachowiec radził wywieźć zarazę daleko - u mnie prawie 20 km na drugi brzeg Odry, przed wypuszczeniem można czymś brzęczącym potarabanić (ale delikatnie - stosownie do rozmiaru przeciwnika) po prętach klatki i polać ją obficie wodą. 
> UWAGA: kuna złapana w klatkę, nawet jeśli rano jest osowiała i wygląda na spokojną, to agresywny drapieżnik. Próby nawiązania kontaktu fizycznego źle się skończą. Moja pierwsza kuna została na noc schowana do drewutni i zakryta ręcznikiem - rano z trudem wyciągnąłem poszarpany ręcznik spomiędzy oczek klatki.
> 
> 
> Pozdrav


Szacunek za wywożenie biedaka, a nie jak niektórzy. Mówię poważnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszystkim zainteresowanym wojnami kunickimi polecam na poprawę humoru:

http://www.prw.pl/articles/view/3633...KUJACE-ZDJeCIA

(dla jasności: nie, nie naśmiewam się z tragicznego końca, jaki spotkał kunę, chodzi mi o sam humorystyczny aspekt sytuacji)

----------


## amalfi

> Wszystkim zainteresowanym wojnami kunickimi polecam na poprawę humoru:
> 
> http://www.prw.pl/articles/view/3633...KUJACE-ZDJeCIA
> 
> (dla jasności: nie, nie naśmiewam się z tragicznego końca, jaki spotkał kunę, chodzi mi o sam humorystyczny aspekt sytuacji)


Jakoś nie widzę tego aspektu. Zgotować czującemu stworzeniu przewlekłą śmierć to nic zabawnego.

----------


## piotrek0m

> W wełnie leżą rozkładające się zwłoki dzikiej lokatorki. Była u nas dosłownie kilak dni, ale szkody wyrządzone, wcale nie tak niewielkie. W trzech miejscach wygryziona membrana, wełna zwiórowana. Zwłoki, wraz z pasem wełny wyrzucone. Wełna dołożona nowa, wymienione pogryzione pasy membrany. Wszytko spryskane dezynfekantem, oraz preparatem antyodorowym. Dachówka trafiła z powrotem na swoje miejsce.


Rada dla tych, którzy jeszcze nie wykonali dachu, lub zastanawiają się nad tym etapem własnej budowy. Wykonanie pełnego deskowania dachu + zastosowanie krycia wstępnego papą uchroni nasze poddasze przed tego typu niespodziankami...

----------


## barthetzk

Witam, odgrzebuję stary temat. 
Oto przypadek nasz:
Kuna od kilku lat jest zadomowiona na poddaszu (w połowie użytkowym). Dom wykończony od 5 lat ale dopiero w tym roku się wprowadziliśmy. 
Mała s..ka przychodzi zawsze ok 23 (mniejwięcej godzinę po tym jak psy pójdą spać) i wychodzi o 4 nad ranem - slychac skrobanie, pazurki na gk i rozrywanie folii. W lecie były urządzane gonitwy kuniątek itp. teraz jak przyszły przymrozki wiatr chula po całym poddaszu - w części użutkowej spore ubytki ciepła. w części nieużytkowej dwa wiadra odchodów, na podbitce w 2 miejach również namierzyłem toaletę. Nadmienię że dach jest bardzo rozległy, kopertowy, dachówka łezka czyli milion wejść dla kuny. w conajmniej 8 miejscach widać od środka rozerwaną folię i wywalona wełna. 
jednym słowem DACH DO REMONTU! W piątek przychodzi ekipa wycenić robotę. 
póki co o sposobach walki:
Kot: przy starciu duża kotka, która szczura potrafi do domu zabitego przynieść nie dała rady z kuną druga kotka oprowadzała jedynie kunę za ogrodzenie trzecia kotka oficjalnie uznana za zaginioną.
Pies duży: skończyło się poprzewracanymi meblami ogrodowymi i powyrywanymi kablami antenowymi... szybka jest biacz.
Pies mały: chce się bawić  :tongue: 
Ultradźwięki: omija, wchodzi sobie drugą stroną dachu, obecnie 10 głośników UD rozstawionych wcale nie zniechęca kuny. Wydaje się że jest jedynie bardziej rozwścieczona i więcej rozwala. 
Od tygodnia stoi żywołapka z jajem, wyparzone, zanęcone w sterylnych rękawiczkach - takie jak lekarze do operacji - czekamy na efekty - dzisiaj postaram się załątwić jakieś zapachy z kurnika. 

planowana wymiana wełny na piankę - jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tej kwestii? 
Szacuję koszt remontu dachu na jakieś 50-80 tyś zł ale to się okaże  pod koniec tygodnia.

jak złapię, ubiję z premedytacją, jeśli komuś żal zwierzątka oddam za pół ceny... remontu.

----------


## piotrek0m

> planowana wymiana wełny na piankę - jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tej kwestii? 
> Szacuję koszt remontu dachu na jakieś 50-80 tyś zł ale to się okaże  pod koniec tygodnia.


Jak rozważana jest pianka, to rozumiem, że będzie też wykonanie pełne deskowanie i krycie wstępne papą?

----------


## land75

Podobno kuna boi się odgłosów borsuka jest on jej naturalnym wrogiem i zagrożeniem ja takie odgłosy puszczam  regularnie wieczorami wieża w sypialni zakupiony przewód głośnikowy 10metrów 2 głośniki na poddaszu  i jak na razie mam spokój lecz jest to jeden z wielu sposobów na dokuczenie jej  .Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany porozmawianiem niech pisze lub dzwoni tel 731462136

----------


## Frankai

> Dom wykończony od 5 lat ale dopiero w tym roku się wprowadziliśmy.


Witam w klubie  :wink: 




> Mała s..ka przychodzi zawsze ok 23 (mniejwięcej godzinę po tym jak psy pójdą spać) i wychodzi o 4 nad ranem


Hmmm... Trochę mnie to dziwi. "Moja" (a raczej teściowej) wracała późno w nocy - może nawet o 4 nad ranem i tak ją "namierzyłem". Na szczęście poddasze nieużytkowe i nieocieplone. Doczytałem że wychodzi po zachodzie słońca. Wiedziałem którędy wchodzi i czekałem. Faktycznie - każdego dnia jak w zegarku o (strzelam ale pisałem o tym na forum) o 21:45. Wystawiała łeb i się rozglądała. Jakbym był myśliwym, to bym odstrzelił  :wink:  

Co się tyczy odgłosów borsuka, to kto wie - być może one zadziałały. W każdym razie w dzień ona spała i puszczałem jej - wyniosłem wieżę na strych - te odgłosy tak głośno, że nawet jakby je lubiła, to miałaby dość przeszkadzania w śnie. Gwarancji nie dam, że dlatego się wyniosła, bo robiłem jeszcze inne rzeczy - obcięcie gałęzi po których wchodziła, zastawianie żywołapek i pułapek; także drutów pod napięciem, oraz otwarcie podbitki i uprzątnięcie gniazda. W dodatku był to już okres, kiedy młode mogły wyjść. 

Co się tyczy użycia pianki - nie jestem pewien czy zadziała. Może faktycznie nie będzie jej się chciało dłubać. U teściowej nie potrzebowała ocieplenia. "Uszczelniła" sobie tylko podbitkę naniesionymi śmieciami po stronie gdzie miała gniazdo, bo wchodziła drugą. Jeżeli mieszkasz w terenie o dużym zagrożeniu kunami, to pomyśl o mocowaniu każdej dachówki, bo ponoć wchodzą przez podnoszenie dachówek. Pewnie najłatwiej podważyć wentylacyjną. Do tego bardzo szczelna podbitka - każdy narożnik z kantówką, żeby podważenie jednej klepki nic nie dało. Obcięcie gałęzi jeżeli jest jakieś drzewo obok domu (u mnie do skoku miała tylko 1.5m). Założenie ostrokołu na rynnach.

----------


## Adrian1224

Tak to jest jak człowiek pożałuje grosza na papę i pełne deskowanie.
A co do odgłosów to z doświadczenia wiem że ptaki słysząc nagrania głosu ptaków drapieżnych boją się i uciekają ale szybko się do tego przyzwyczajają i ignorują te dźwięki.
Z kuną pewnie będzie podobnie,a nawet jak uda się tym wygonić jedną*to w każdej chwili może przyjść kolejna.
Nikt nie będzie puszczał tych dźwięków całe życie więc najlepiej jest pokombinować jakoś z zabezpieczeniem dachu żeby nie miała jak tam wejść.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tak to jest jak człowiek pożałuje grosza na papę i pełne deskowanie.
> A co do odgłosów to z doświadczenia wiem że ptaki słysząc nagrania głosu ptaków drapieżnych boją się i uciekają ale szybko się do tego przyzwyczajają i ignorują te dźwięki.
> Z kuną pewnie będzie podobnie,a nawet jak uda się tym wygonić jedną*to w każdej chwili może przyjść kolejna.
> Nikt nie będzie puszczał tych dźwięków całe życie więc najlepiej jest pokombinować jakoś z zabezpieczeniem dachu żeby nie miała jak tam wejść.


Tak jakby te deski cokolwiek pomogły o papie nie wspomnę  :sad:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Szacunek za wywożenie biedaka, a nie jak niektórzy. Mówię poważnie.


Szacunek za naiwność i głupotę? To właśnie przez takich obrońców to badziewie się rozpleniło i zagraża rzadkim gatunkom ptaków, czy wiewiórkom. 
Nie bez przyczyny skończyła się ochrona tych zwierząt. 
Poza tym: wywożenie nic nie daje. Kuna i tak sobie wróci.

----------


## Frankai

> A co do odgłosów to z doświadczenia wiem że ptaki słysząc nagrania głosu ptaków drapieżnych boją się i uciekają ale szybko się do tego przyzwyczajają i ignorują te dźwięki.
> Z kuną pewnie będzie podobnie,a nawet jak uda się tym wygonić jedną*to w każdej chwili może przyjść kolejna.
> Nikt nie będzie puszczał tych dźwięków całe życie


Oczywiście, że można się przyzwyczaić. Do spania podczas kanonady - także. Jeżeli jednak tuż obok jest miejsce gdzie kanonady nie ma... Co wybierzesz? 
Nie wiem na ile pora będzie istotna. Czy przed pojawieniem się młodych będzie bardziej skłonna do "przeprowadzki", czy wprost przeciwnie - brak snu przez młode, skłoni ją do wyprowadzki.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z opowieści licznych doświadczonych osób wynika, że kuna, która już ma przychówek jest właściwie nie do ruszenia żadnymi metodami typu odstraszanie. Tak więc deadline na takie metody to późna jesień/wczesna zima. Potem już jest na to za późno, potem tylko te bardziej zdecydowane opcje.

----------


## snowstorm

barthetzk-napisz czy znacznie przeszacowałeś koszt remontu-i co planujesz w ramach remontu;dzięki również za dodanie swoich obserwacji i pozdrawiam rodzinne strony;
łączę się w bólu-bo myślę, że remont dachu mam przed sobą; jeszcze nie mieszkam, bo sajgon remontowy na parterze trwa; po zapiankowaniu/metoda na szybko-i na tymczasem/ dwóch wejść pod dach-jestem zdania, ze to nic nie dało i kuna mieszka tam dalej-raz słyszałam pazury po deskach i myślę ze nie były to omamy słuchowe; ponadto jak na mój gust wydaje mi się, że na poddaszu/użytkowym/ jest zbyt rześko/nie mam porównania-nigdy wcześniej nie miałam poddasza użytkowego/ i róznica temp. między parterem a poddaszem jest zbyt duża-ale to obserwacje wyrywkowe w chwili przestoju remontu.
Też zastanawiam się czy pełne odeskowanie i piana zamiast wełny gwarantuje kunoodporność...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na zapianowanym poddaszu unosi się zapach, który kunę może skutecznie odstraszyć.

----------


## snowstorm

Tomaszs131-obawiam się ze to pobożne życzenie z tym zapachem; przyjaciele swego czasu walczyli ze swoimi kunami przy pomocy najbardziej śmierdzacych perfum i innych śmierdziuchów; tak czytam i czytam i zastanawiam się, czy naprawdę dla kuny papa to bariera nie do pokonania...; no deska to już może bardziej bo to nie bóbr  :wink: ; martwię się już na zapas o moje koty-czy dadzą radę stawic czoła bestyi-przynajmniej by nie dały sie zaszczuc i pogryźć/niby koty łowne a nie tylko kanapowe/, okaże się...
Nie miała baba kłopotu-kupiła sobie dom :wink: ...no co prawda w pięknym miejscu...

----------


## Frankai

Właśnie dzwonił do mnie agent. Na szczęście nie agent "Tomek"  :wink: . Zaproponował rozszerzenie ubezpieczenia na "wszystkie ryzyka". Jako przykład różnicy podał... kunę, która komuś wlazła i w starej wersji by tego nie miał. Powiedziałem, że wezmę, choć u nas - w przeciwieństwie do rejonów teściowej - kun nie widzę. No ale skoro już widziałem w centrum Warszawy... Te "wszystkie ryzyka" to 50zł na rok.
EDIT: dzwonił, bo moje ubezpieczenie kończy się równo z końcem roku kalendarzowego, a nie tylko by mi wcisnąć kunę  :wink:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Właśnie dzwonił do mnie agent. Na szczęście nie agent "Tomek" . Zaproponował rozszerzenie ubezpieczenia na "wszystkie ryzyka". Jako przykład różnicy podał... kunę, która komuś wlazła i w starej wersji by tego nie miał. Powiedziałem, że wezmę, choć u nas - w przeciwieństwie do rejonów teściowej - kun nie widzę. No ale skoro już widziałem w centrum Warszawy... Te "wszystkie ryzyka" to 50zł na rok.
> EDIT: dzwonił, bo moje ubezpieczenie kończy się równo z końcem roku kalendarzowego, a nie tylko by mi wcisnąć kunę


Jaki ubezpieczyciel? Bo ja szukałem i agenci zazwyczaj mnie zbywali.

----------


## Maario

Witam szanowne grono poławiaczy kun  :smile: 

Po wielu miesiącach oczekiwań zawiadamiam że zadanie zostało wykonane.
Czekałem ponad rok od założenia pułapki i jest, pierwszego listopada 2015r.
Myślę że chciała się na zimę wprowadzić. Klatka nadal zastawiona.
W klatce nie było już przynęty a i tak weszła do środka. 
Gdyby się ktoś o nią pytał to pojechała na wczasy w góry do takiej znanej miejscowości  :smile: ))))))

----------


## bladyy78

Wypuszczajcie wypuszczajcie niech innym dach niszczy drugi raz już do klatki nie wejdzie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam szanowne grono poławiaczy kun 
> 
> Po wielu miesiącach oczekiwań zawiadamiam że zadanie zostało wykonane.
> Czekałem ponad rok od założenia pułapki i jest, pierwszego listopada 2015r.
> Myślę że chciała się na zimę wprowadzić. Klatka nadal zastawiona.
> W klatce nie było już przynęty a i tak weszła do środka. 
> Gdyby się ktoś o nią pytał to pojechała na wczasy w góry do takiej znanej miejscowości ))))))
> 
> Załącznik 342254


A ja nadal nie rozumiem dlaczego Wy te szkodniki wypuszczacie?!
Jak złapiesz szczura to też go puścisz? 
Mysz?
To po co było łapać?

----------


## bladyy78

Jak po co żeby inni też się pomęczyli dlaczego tylko mi maja dach zniszczyć, kuna nawet wypuszczona w lesie znajdzie jakieś domostwo i się tam zadomowi.  A nie wieżę że wszyscy jeżdżą głęboko w las i tam je wypuszczają najczęściej kończy się to w innej dzielnicy. Gdzie w kuna z bagażem doświadczeń znajdzie nowe lokum.

----------


## Frankai

> Jaki ubezpieczyciel? Bo ja szukałem i agenci zazwyczaj mnie zbywali.


Nie chciałbym robić reklamy, bo mi za to nie zapłacili  :wink:  Mówiąc poważnie - nie przeczytałem warunków, więc trudno mi jest też zagwarantować, że faktycznie kunę też to obejmie. Jeżeli sam nie znajdziesz w OWU, to polecałbym może skontaktowanie się z ubezpieczycielem e-mail'em, żeby była podkładka, że faktycznie kuna jest w pakiecie.

----------


## broda11

Z kuną jest ciężko - rodzina próbowała złapać i wywieść a ta franca wróciła. Podobno są jakieś urządzenia, które emitują dźwięki, które irytują kuny, może to podziała  :smile:

----------


## Wojtula

Witam!
      Niestety ale dołączyłem do grona kuniposiadaczy  :smile:  Od jutra przyglądamy się mocniej tematowi ale póki co nasza milusińska (lub milusiński) jest na działce od tygodnia - patrząc po obecności odchodów. Przeczytałem komentarze od osób mających ten problem. U mnie sprawa ma się nieco inaczej. Przy budowie nie szczędziłem i mam pełny deskowany dach z papą i na to oczywiście łaty/kontrłaty plus dachówka. Dachówkę kładła bardzo dobra firma i tam raczej nic się nie dostanie. Mało tego pod wieźbą dachową mam stropodach betonowy na którym ułożona jest wełna i właśnie przy okanach dachowych widziałem poszarpaną wełnę. Miałem na wiosnę robić ocieplenie i podbitkę ale jak widać kuna była pierwsza  :smile:  Nie mam drzew dookoła, nie ma rynien, to co jest to dach od tarasu który schodzi nieco niżej niż reszta i pewnie tam jakoś weszła. Dom jest w stanie surowym z oknami bez instalacji więc jeszcze jest chwila co by zacząć działać - napiszę o postępach  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## MUREK

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może posiada ubezpieczenie domu od dzikich zwierząt? Jesli tak to jakie towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe ma taką opcję ubezpieczenia. Bo sprawdzałem tzw. ubezpieczenia "All risk" i agent powiedział, ze na dzikie zwierza nie działa.

Najbardziej mi chodzi o szkody, które może poczynić kuna na poddaszu albo dziki w ogródku. Czytałem tez o przypadku, że spłoszone stado sarenek wpadło na ogrodzenie i poważnie pogięło i poniszczyło. 

A może ktoś już dostał odszkodowanie za takie szkody ? Taka informacja była by najlepsza.

----------


## Frankai

> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może posiada ubezpieczenie domu od dzikich zwierząt?


Poszło na priv, bo nie płacą mi za reklamę  :wink:

----------


## MUREK

Dzięki - poczytam te warunki. Chociaż w dzisiejszych czasach płacimy te ubezpieczenia , a potem różnie bywa. Chodzi mi o te domowe i motoryzacyjne. Znam gościa, który za rozwalony zderzak w rocznym aucie kosztującym ponad 100 tys dostał aż  128 zł  odszkodowania ! I jak tu teraz dać wiarę naganiaczom ?

----------


## Frankai

> Znam gościa, który za rozwalony zderzak w rocznym aucie kosztującym ponad 100 tys dostał aż  128 zł  odszkodowania ! I jak tu teraz dać wiarę naganiaczom ?


Od tego jest pomoc prawna. Towarzystwa naciągają jak mogą i dopóki się nie odszczekniesz - nie dostaniesz. 
Miałem ubezpieczenie auta w AXA. Wziąłem u nich, bo nie robili problemów, że auto ściągnięte z USA (np. takich nie ubezpieczamy lub stawki +50%) i przeciągali strunę jak mogli. Co roku pismo, że ciężki rok, nowe regulacje, ale utrzymali wysokość (inni w tym "ciężkim roku" opuszczali). W innych "ciężkich latach" starali się podnieść jak najmniej. Inni jakoś nie ruszali. A jak przyszło do skorzystania z AC, to oczywiście zaraz szkoda całkowita, itp. Jeszcze jakieś potrącenie, którego kompletnie nie rozumiałem. Trafili na okres w którym straciłem robotę i nie miałem głowy z nimi zawalczyć. W każdym razie - wróciłem do PZU, z którymi miałem najlepsze wspomnienia z likwidacji szkód i to za kwotę o 1/3 niższą niż oni mieli czelność mi jeszcze proponować za auto, które wg nich nadawało się na złom, a ja spokojnie naprawiłem. Wymieniłbym jeszcze 1 firmę o negatywnych zasadach działania i 2 o pozytywnych, ze szkód komunikacyjnych. 
Miałem pod ręką reklamówkę ubezpieczenia domu i w niej jako przykład wszystkich ryzyk jest "szkody w elewacji domu spowodowane przez dzikie zwierzęta". Musisz ściągnąć ich pełne warunki z www, bo mają wszystkie broszury. No i pamętaj, że jakbyś miał inne ubezpieczenie u nich, to Ci dadzą od razu zniżkę.

----------


## wercyngetoryx

Ja walczę z kunami trutką "do zwalczania dużych gryzoni" ogólnie dostępną w sklepach ogrodniczych. Dawno wykładałem wersję pomarańczową, której kuny nie ruszały. Obecna jest niebieska i znika. Ale, że to trochę mało skuteczne mi się wydawało, to załatwiłem sobie czystą kofeinę i każdą porcję tej trutki "doprawiam" łyżeczką tego proszku + troszkę wody, żeby kulkę ulepić ... i też znika. Trwa ta moja kuracja ok. 3 tygodni. Zmiana jest taka, że kuny nie słyszę już na strychu. Zakładam, że stopniowo padają, bo mam od sąsiada informację, że wydaje mu się, że mniej kunich odchodów ma koło domu. Wykładam to na balkonie, więc małe szanse, że zatruje się jakiś kot czy pies. Znalazłem w necie oferty cyjanku i arszeniku ale jeszcze się wstrzymuję z zakupem, choć zanim zauważyłem zmiany, to byłem bliski tego  :smile: 

Natomiast co do żywołapki, to lipa - poza 1 sztuką, którą niestety dawno temu wypuściłem, nic nie jest ich w stanie do środka zwabić. Żadne mięsa, specjalne wabiki, jajka - no kompletnie nic. Teraz zamierzam oddzielić część klatki i wsadzić tam żywego kurczaka - może coś to da. I o ile się złapie, to tym razem na pewno nie ujdzie z życiem  :smile:

----------


## E***ia

Zajmuję się naprawą dachów zniszczonych przez kuny. Często są bardzo duże, naprawiamy membrany dachowe, wymieniamy zniszczoną wełnę mineralną i uzupełniamy ocieplenie poprzez wdmuchanie celulozy. Instalujemy odstraszacze elektroniczne i środki zapachowe. Jeszcze żadna kuna nie wróciła  :bye:

----------


## E***ia

Kuna nie zjada wełny lecz biegając po niej, niszczy, oraz wyczesuje sobie futro ze świerzbu, dzięki czemu może żyć w naszym dachu nawet 15 lat. Zajmuję się naprawą dachów zniszczonych przez kuny. Często są bardzo duże, naprawiamy membrany dachowe, wymieniamy zniszczoną wełnę mineralną i uzupełniamy ocieplenie poprzez wdmuchanie celulozy. Instalujemy odstraszacze elektroniczne i środki zapachowe. Jeszcze żadna kuna nie wróciła

----------


## Mariusz_wark

Ja słyszałem od sąsiada, że wypłaszał kunę radiem, ale nie z muzyką, tylko takim gdzie się głównie mówi (sąsiad poleca Radio Maryja). Zwierzęta myślą wtedy, że człowiek jest w pobliżu i nie podchodzą. Nie wiem, na ile ten pomysł jest skuteczny, ale warto spróbować.

----------


## leda16

Szacuję koszt remontu dachu na jakieś 50-80 tyś zł ale to się okaże pod koniec tygodnia.


Zwariowałeś?! U mnie nowy dach (na starych krokwiach) kosztował 4 lata temu 19 tysięcy .

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Ja walczę z kunami trutką "do zwalczania dużych gryzoni" ogólnie dostępną w sklepach ogrodniczych. Dawno wykładałem wersję pomarańczową, której kuny nie ruszały. Obecna jest niebieska i znika. Ale, że to trochę mało skuteczne mi się wydawało, to załatwiłem sobie czystą kofeinę i każdą porcję tej trutki "doprawiam" łyżeczką tego proszku + troszkę wody, żeby kulkę ulepić ... i też znika. Trwa ta moja kuracja ok. 3 tygodni. Zmiana jest taka, że kuny nie słyszę już na strychu. Zakładam, że stopniowo padają, bo mam od sąsiada informację, że wydaje mu się, że mniej kunich odchodów ma koło domu. Wykładam to na balkonie, więc małe szanse, że zatruje się jakiś kot czy pies. Znalazłem w necie oferty cyjanku i arszeniku ale jeszcze się wstrzymuję z zakupem, choć zanim zauważyłem zmiany, to byłem bliski tego 
> 
> Natomiast co do żywołapki, to lipa - poza 1 sztuką, którą niestety dawno temu wypuściłem, nic nie jest ich w stanie do środka zwabić. Żadne mięsa, specjalne wabiki, jajka - no kompletnie nic. Teraz zamierzam oddzielić część klatki i wsadzić tam żywego kurczaka - może coś to da. I o ile się złapie, to tym razem na pewno nie ujdzie z życiem


Oznajmiam ci iż kuny są pod ochroną i aby jakiś obrońca zwierząt nie uczepił się ciebie

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Oznajmiam ci iż kuny są pod ochroną i aby jakiś obrońca zwierząt nie uczepił się ciebie


Z tego co wiem już nie.

----------


## Konstru

> Ja słyszałem od sąsiada, że wypłaszał kunę radiem, ale nie z muzyką, tylko takim gdzie się głównie mówi (sąsiad poleca Radio Maryja). Zwierzęta myślą wtedy, że człowiek jest w pobliżu i nie podchodzą. Nie wiem, na ile ten pomysł jest skuteczny, ale warto spróbować.


haha jak Radio Maryja to może sobie poradzić  :big tongue:

----------


## Maario

Witam ponownie po prawie roku spokoju. 30.11.16r. znów ją usłyszałem pod dachem. Pułapki nastawione na jajka kurzęce , jedna na podbitce druga w lasku.
Ale ja to mam szczęście. I znów wojna. Jeńców nie biorę

----------


## leda16

My będziemy naftalinę umieszczać pod blachodachówką .Kuna, to faktycznie killer nowego dachu. I nie ma przed nią żadnego zabezpieczenia. Jeśli wlezie pod w końcu stosunkowo szczelną maskę samochodu, praktycznie wejdzie pod każdy dach. Polecam posiadaczom nowego domu zajrzeć po kilku latach pod  dachówkę. Jeśli uważają, że nie ma tam kuny, mogą się zdziwić.

----------


## pcxelja

Witam, w celu wyeliminowania nieproszonego gościa stosował ktoś elektrycznego pastucha w rynnach oraz na rurach spustowych?

----------


## Antykuna.pl

Jak pozbyć się kuny domowej ? 

Teoria , która mówiła , że kuny to nieszkodliwe zwierzątka już dawno odeszła w niepamięć.
 Te niewielkie zwierzątka o długości 50 cm, wadze do 2kg, krótkich nóżkach u długim tułowiu, doprowadzają właścicieli domów jednorodzinnych do rostroju nerwowego . 
Są tez często powodem bardzo drogich i nieprzyjemnych dla właścicieli remontów poddaszy ,  strychów a czasem i całych dachów. 
Przychodzą nocą po cichu  , harcując właścicielom nad głową rozpoczynają dzikie harce. 
Słychać wtedy gonitwy, przesuwają się przedmioty , słychać skrzypienie desek oraz gryzienie w skosach suchego tynku lub boazerii . 
Czasami trwa to kilka dni a czasami parę tygodni, powodując nerwowość właścicielki. Nie zdają sobie oni sprawy z jak inteligentnym i sprytnym zwierzątkiem mają do czynienia. 

Wojna między kunami a ludźmi toczy się od dawna. Kuny są złodziejami wszelkiego rodzaju jaj . Często też zagryzają kury domowe oraz  inne dzikie  ptactwo . 
Kuny polują także na muszy i przez to  uważane były w niektórych regionach polski za „dobro w domu” , bo ich pobyt w gospodarstwie zapewniał ochronę ziarna do zasiewów . 
Wszytko zmieniło się wraz z pojawieniem się nowej technologii ocieplania dachów a mianowicie z nastaniem ery wełny mineralnej. 
Gatunek kuny domowej dawniej żył w okolicach skalistych , dlatego też tak dobrze się czuje w namiastce swego naturalnego środowiska jakim są dachu zabudowań człowieka.   
Zwierzęta te są bardzo zwinne a ich inteligencja pozwala im na uniknięcie pułapek  zastawianych przez człowieka tj.  klatki z zostawionymi w nich jajkami. 
W internecie krąży wiele sposobów pozbycia się uciążliwych lokatorów . Od rozkładania odchodów tygrysów , poprzez mocz psa , człowieka do podłączania rynien do prądu. 
Wszystkie te sposoby wydają się aktami rozpaczy właścicieli nieruchomości . 
Co do ich skuteczności pozwolicie Państwo , że się będę wypowiadał
Obserwując działanie kun od kilku lat mogę z całą starannością  potwierdzić , że nie ma jednej prostej metody pozbycia się kuny z domu a wszystko zależy od architektury domu , konkretnie dachu jak również  jego otoczenia w ogrodzie. 
Wróćmy do miejsca gdzie grasują kuny czyli do wełny mineralnej. 

Otóż kuny mają tzw.  świerzba w swoim futrze. Odkryły one świetny sposób pozbywania się go a przy okazji zapewniając sobie doskonałe warunki przebywania przypominające im ich środowisko naturalne jakim są  pogranicza lasów i łąk. Kuny w naturze maja nory z wieloma tunelami. W naturze ich jedynym wrogiem jest borsuk. Mają zakodowane , że tworząc norę do mieszkania muszą  do niej mieć  wiele wejść/ wyjść. 

Idealnie do tego nadają się dachy ocieplone wełna mineralną . Wełna przypomina tym zwierzętom ziemię , ponieważ w lecie jest tam chłodno a zima ciepło. Mogą w niej robić tunele , pieczary i bez problemu się  poruszać . Niestety wszystko to powoduje ruinę dachu domu człowieka. 
Kuna domowa zanosi pod dach resztki upolowanego jedzenia, jajka a także niestety tworząc pieczary wykorzystuje je na swoją toaletę .  
Osobnym ale jakże ważnym aspektem przebywania kun pod dachem jest niszczenie przez nią folii paro przepuszczalnej ( membrany).



KIEDY ZACZYNA SIĘ NASZ PROBLEM?
Zazwyczaj problem z kunami zauważamy , a raczej zaczynamy słyszeć u na w domu w nocy , czasami nad ranem. 
Kuny polują w nocy . Wychodzą na żer około 19- 20 wieczorem a wracają dobrze po północy. Często zdarza się , że nasz dach odwiedza nie tylko jedna kuna  Jeżeli mamy wizytę pary kun to odgłosy wtedy są bardzo głośne. Słuchać bieganie, przewracanie oraz odgłosy walki i kopulacji. 
Przeważnie te odgłosy dochodzą lub są słyszalne z nad sufity sypialni , naszych pokoi na mieszkalnym poddaszu. 
Jest to sygnał ,że kuny znalazły sobie drogę na i pod nasz dach. 
Nikt nie jest wstanie od razu stwierdzić jakich szkód mogę dokonać podczas pierwszych wizyt. Nie mniej jednaj odgłosy są uciążliwe dla mieszkańców . 
Ślady bytności i postępującego zniszczenia naszego dachu możemy rozpoznać po kawałkach wełny mineralnej , która wala się nam po ogrodzie , jak również można na nim znaleźć kawałki poszarpanej foli paro przepuszczalnej ( membrany). 
Uciążliwość  nowych sąsiadów powoduje , że ludzie zaczynają     szukać możliwości rozwiązania problemu pozbycia się kuny z pod dachu. 
W Internecie krążą na różnych forach różne sposoby pozbycia się kuny od rozmieszczenia pod dachem odchodów tygrysa   poprzez mocz psa , człowieka , środki chemiczne do odstraszaczy ultradźwiękowych włącznie.
W zależności jaki ktoś ma w tym interes tak przedstawia sprawę aby jego argumenty przekonały właścicieli budynków. 
Często zdarza się ,że sprzedawcy różnej maści preparatów oraz środków znają tylko ich działanie z instrukcji obsługi. Co bardziej dociekliwi znają je z karty charakterystyki. 
Rzadko można znaleźć „ fachowca” , który oprócz sprzedaży świadczy usługę „ pozbycia się kun” i daje jeszcze na to gwarancję !!

----------


## Antykuna.pl

Od naszych klientów uzyskaliśmy informację o wszystkich zastosowanych przez nich sposobach. 1. łapka na kuny- odłowili jeżę , koty z sąsiedztwa , kunę raczej przez przypadek ( kilka za 8 lat działania info linii). 2. odchody tygrysa, mocz psa, itp- nie działa lub działa na krótki okres czasu ( nikt nie wie na jaki) i szkoda zanosić odchody pod dach aby uniknąć odchodów kuny lub łasicy 3. gazowanie , środki chemiczne- stosować to nad głową tam gdzie się śpi--porażające. Analizując wszytko nadal dochodzimy do wniosku , że najlepszym sposobem z gwarancją skuteczności jest zastosowanie SYSTEMU ANTYKUNA. Polski patent , polski producent, Można zlecić montaż i zabezpieczenie całego domu lub działając samemu przy zakupie wyprodukowanych urządzeń dostać projekt sposobu i miejsca montażu. Zabezpieczenie to polega na obstawieniu wszystkich możliwych wejść kun na i pod dach..

----------


## Grzes_

Witam,
Ja jestem na etapie stanu surowego. Na dachu dachówka, bez deskowania. Doradzcie jak zabezpieczyc sie przed kuna. 
Ktos tu pisal o wysmarowaniu wapnem wełny, jak to niby działa?
Gdzieś wyczytałem zeby metalowa siatką zabezpieczyc wszytskie szczliny. Tylko z zewnątrz tam gdzie widać szpary? 
Pisaliście że kuny podważają sobie dachówke i wchodzą. Jak sie przed tych uchronić? Przed wełną osiatkować cały dach taka siatką? Kupa roboty i czy jest sens...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Frankai

> Ja jestem na etapie stanu surowego.


Mam nadzieję, że nie na etapie marketingu szeptanego  :wink: 



> Ktos tu pisal o wysmarowaniu wapnem wełny, jak to niby działa?


Nie wiem. Nie ryzykowałbym, bo nie wiadomo jak zadziała na wełnę.



> Gdzieś wyczytałem zeby metalowa siatką zabezpieczyc wszytskie szczliny.


Jeżeli masz na myśli pojedyńczą warstwę siatki - zapomnij. Przegryzie z tego co czytałem. Jeżeli chciałbyś szczelinę zabezpieczyć wałeczkiem z wieloma warstwami - sądzę że tak.



> Tylko z zewnątrz tam gdzie widać szpary?


To jest punkt pierwszy - prewencja. Żadnych szpar. Wszystko wypełnione i nie do podważenie. Żadnych drzew obok czy szp, po których wskoczy. Skosy na spustach zabezpieczone jakimiś kolcami. Tynk gładki. I jeżeli nie mieszkasz na terenie mocno zakunionym lub przy lesie, powinno się udać.



> Pisaliście że kuny podważają sobie dachówke i wchodzą. Jak sie przed tych uchronić?


Wszystkie dachówki mocowane - są takie druty mocujące do dachówek. Standardowo przytwierdza się skrajne i co trzecią, a w obszarach narażonych na silne wiatry (góry) - wszystkie. 



> Przed wełną osiatkować cały dach taka siatką? Kupa roboty i czy jest sens...


Nie ma sensu. To już lepiej przerobić na pełne deskowanie.

----------


## Sydney74

Pół roku łapałem szkodnika. W tym czasie złapało się kilka kotów i jeż. 
29 stycznia sukces  :big grin: 
Złapałem tego szkodnika.
Tak jak wszyscy mądrzy mówią - tylko żywołapka !!!
https://youtu.be/W1xMgRp7jzs

----------


## Adaxis

Witam, na działce gdzie budujemy domu zauważyliśmy dwie łasice -jakie jest zagrożenie? Tylko kuny zagrożeniem czy łasice też coś lubią?  :smile:

----------


## pcxelja

U mnie kuna dostawała się na dach przez narożnik domu. Na garażu był ułożony tylko styropian.
W tej chwili jak już został położony tynk, to kuna próbowała się*dostać*na dach przez inny narożnik budynku. Pozostawiane ślady błota na ścianie. Zastanawiam się jak można zabezpieczyć*narożniki budynku przed kunami.

----------


## grzegorzPL

ja mialem problem z kuną ale tylko jeżeli chodzi o kable samochodowe - w 2 autach wygryzła. Najlepszy sposób to położyć kostke z WC obok silnika  :wink:

----------


## Adaxis

Ostatnio parkowałem na zewn. koło śmietnika i przy dolewaniu płynu patrzę a tam na silniku leży odłożona bułka   :tongue:

----------


## Wyposazam.pl

Od rana czytam ten wątek na forum i ogarnia mnie przerażenie... Kilka miesięcy temu spryciula wlazła nam przez  przewód wentylacyjny  od okapu ( giętka  rura przebiegająca w połaci dachu)  i wlazła w sufit podwieszany w kuchni! Wtedy udało nam się ją wypłoszyć, a w okolicach wejścia kuny w dach w tym miejscu nawtykaliśmy  kłaki sierści psa sąsiadów.  Od tamtej pory kuna nie hałasuje w tym miejscu.

Wydawało mi się wtedy, ze pozbyliśmy się problemu, jednak ostatnio na poddaszu co jakieś 2-3 tygodnie słychać cholerę jak biega na płytach gipsowych. Do tego uświadomiliśmy sobie, że od kilku sezonów grzewczych rachunki za prąd nieco poszły w górę, a w lato na poddaszu użytkowym zrobiło się dużo cieplej. Wniosek: kuna musi żyć z nami już od jakiegoś czasu i zniszczyła izolację z wełny :sad: 

Drodzy forumowicze poradźcie: W jaki najmniej inwazyjny sposób sprawdzić, gdzie kuna zniszczyła izolację i ją uzupełnić? Kamera termowizyjna przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz chyba nie zda egzaminu?  Dach jest zrobiony z dachówki ceramicznej, niestety bez deskowania. Od wewnątrz na całym poddaszu są płyty g-k i ich demontaż wiązałby się ze sporymi kosztami. Co radzicie? Jak wy sobie poradziliście z tym problemem?

----------


## Frankai

> W jaki najmniej inwazyjny sposób sprawdzić, gdzie kuna zniszczyła izolację i ją uzupełnić? Kamera termowizyjna przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz chyba nie zda egzaminu?


Nie wiem jaki masz układ dachu. Widzę 2 możliwości i niech specjaliści od danego sprzętu ocenią:
1. Kamera termowizyjna, ale... jak słońce będzie ostro grzało. Zobacz od wewnątrz czy sufit równo się nagrzewa.
2. Jeżeli masz gdzieś lampę lub cokolwiek innego powieszone - zdejmij, zrób dziurkę i wprowadź jakąś kamerkę. Gdzie taką zdobyć? Hmmm... Może sklep szpiegowski, jakiś sprzęt lekarski z demobilu, lub kamera od inspekcji kanalizacji.

----------


## Wyposazam.pl

Dach jest dość duży i wielopołaciowy. Koncepcja z kamerą termowizyjną podczas ostrego słońca to świetny pomysł - bo wolę nie czekać z naprawą dachu do zimy. Pomysł z kamerą inspekcyjną też świetny, zwłaszcza, że nie wymagają one dużych otworów, więc spokojnie w niedostępnych miejscach można nawet nawiercić mały otworek i potem zakleić :smile:  Dzięki za radę.
Tymczasem jutro wpadnie dekarz zrobić kilka poprawek na dachu, więc przy okazji, w podejrzanym miejscu przy rurze od wentylacji okapu, zdejmie kilka dachówek, żeby sprawdzić co się dzieje wokół przewodu wentylacyjnego, do którego kuna wlazła - od tamtej pory okap gorzej wciąga opary.

Tylko co potem? Demontaż całej połaci dachu?

----------


## Frankai

> Tylko co potem? Demontaż całej połaci dachu?


Chciałbyś naprawiać od zewnątrz? Nie wiem czy się da, nie wiem jak z technologią (odstępy między warstwami), ani nawet czy warto ponosić ryzyko (pogoda).
O rodzaju dachu napomknąłem, bo mój w przekroju to litera "A". Gdy coś się wydarzyło, to w jej górnej części mam stryszek i prułbym g-k. Gorzej w pokojach, ale pewnie wyboru by nie było. 
Na razie mam nadzieję, że nic się nie dzieje, bo często siedzę po nocy przy kompie. U teściowej sporo podejrzanych odgłosów słyszałem. Inna sprawa, że w aucie conajmniej 2 razy już mi pogryzła wężyki.

----------


## Wyposazam.pl

Odwiedził mnie dekarz i przy okazji robienia poprawek pozabezpieczał newralgiczne miejsca na dachu kawałkami blachy. Przy okazji w kilku podejrzanych miejscach zdjęliśmy dachówki i okazało się, że kuna pouszkadzała wełnę :sad: 
 Z kamerą termowizyjną czekam na większe upały. ale już przeraża mnie wizja rozwalania płyt g-k na poddaszu. Podobno są ekipy, które uzupełniają ubytki wełny celulozą - może właśnie robią to od zewnątrz?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Odwiedził mnie dekarz i przy okazji robienia poprawek pozabezpieczał newralgiczne miejsca na dachu kawałkami blachy. Przy okazji w kilku podejrzanych miejscach zdjęliśmy dachówki i okazało się, że kuna pouszkadzała wełnę
>  Z kamerą termowizyjną czekam na większe upały. ale już przeraża mnie wizja rozwalania płyt g-k na poddaszu. Podobno są ekipy, które uzupełniają ubytki wełny celulozą - może właśnie robią to od zewnątrz?



Robi sie mały otwór w KG i wpusza się pod ciśnieniem celuzoę a później dziurkę zaślepia , szpachluje i tyle ..

----------


## Wyposazam.pl

> Robi sie mały otwór w KG i wpusza się pod ciśnieniem celuzoę a później dziurkę zaślepia , szpachluje i tyle ..


A co z uszkodzoną w ten sposób folią paroizolacyjną?

----------


## kaszpir007

> A co z uszkodzoną w ten sposób folią paroizolacyjną?


A co ma być ?

Będzie mała dziurka i tyle , albo więcej dziurek w folii paroszczelnej ...

A jak jest to wielki problem , to wtedy wyciąc większy kawał płyty KG. , skleić folię i uzupełnić brakujacy płyty KG.

Ten sposób stosuje sie jak całkowicie schrznione jest ocieplenie i wtedy nikt się nie przejmuje takimi "pierdołami" a się cieszy że da się naprawić i nie będzie zimno na poddaszu.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Mnie gadzina wredna zeżarła młode porzeczki , ale poprosiłem sąsiada aby na noc spuszczał swojego psa taki niewielki pies ale już dwie zagryzł , teraz dostaje w nagrodę michę kości co jakiś czas

----------


## kaszpir007

A mnie zastanawia jak ta kuna/łasica dostaje się na poddasze ? Którędy ? 
Przez dach ? W wykonnaym ze sztuką domu są przecież kratk iwentylacyjne i wróblówki , więc za mała szpary aby przejść ...

Pytam , bo mieszkam na wsi na osiedlu domków (kilkadziesiąt) niedaleko las a nie słyszałem aby komuś kuna weszła do domu ...

Więc albo spotyka to domy które nie są zabezpieczone (np. brak podbitki) , zagracone (gdzie kuna może wejść na dach jak po drabinie) albo sam nie wiem ..

----------


## samotnik

plastikowa wróblówka nie jest żadną przeszkodą...

----------


## Frankai

Właśnie się natknąłem na taki endoskop.
Może to nie fair, wykorzystywać prawo do zwrotu w ciągu 14 dni zakupie na odległość, ale jak nie ma pod ręką opcji wypożyczenia, to chyba bym w to poszedł.

----------


## Wyposazam.pl

U mnie ani wróblówki nie były przeszkodą, ani taśmy kalenicowe, ani obróbki blacharskie (!), ani solidna podbitka. Kuna zrobiła sobie wejście na dach przy koszu - porozwalała taśmę kalenicową i rozgięła obróbkę z blachy (!). Na dach potrafi wejść po elewacji - (osobista obserwacja).

----------


## Antykuna.pl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ay...iwgSP&index=16

----------


## pcxelja

Kuny u mnie mają*się*bardzo dobrze.... nie zauważyłem aby wchodziły na dach, ale pchają się pod samochód. Dodatkowo ok 21.00 - 21.30 odwiedza mój podjazd lis. A kuna ok 1.00 - 2.00 w nocy.
Pastucha mam założonego na rynnach, dodatkowo jestem w trakcie montowania na narożnikach domu oraz na rurach spustowych. Coraz bardziej zastanawiam się nad kładzeniem pod samochód kraty/panelu ogrodzeniowego który będzie podłączony pod pastucha i oczywiście odizolowany od podłoża.

A jak u Was wygląda walka?

----------


## Frankai

*pcxelja* - a jak zaparkujesz w innym miejscu? 
Mi już 3 albo 4 razy naprawiali wężyki, które kuna pogryzła. Ponoć za 700 zł zakładają pastucha pod maskę. Cena w ASO. Potwierdzam to co mówią w linku antykuny - moje auto to czeski producent. Teraz rozumiem co oni mówili. Zastanawiam się nad informacją, że kuny to alkoholiczki. Ciekawe czy skusiłyby się na zatruty alkohol?

----------


## tkaczor123

Z mojego doświadczenia jeżeli chcesz wygonić kunę to puść na strychu radio  w którym cały czas mówią nie będę robił reklamy jakie to radio. Do samochodu najlepiej dać kostkę domestos. Widziałem różne sposoby u klientów na pozbycie się kuny, nawet urządzenia z moderowano.
Ja mam takie szkodniki udało mi się odłowić 2szt na jajko. Ciężko się pozbyć tych intruzów a szkody na poddaszu robią niesamowite szkody.

----------


## Szarota

Kiedyś w gazecie był wyjątkowo ciekawy artykuł na temat pewnego jegomościa zajmującego się kunami. Wyborcza lub Dziennik Polski. Temat bezpośrednio dotyczył domku moich rodziców na wsi, gdzie kuna harcuje do dziś, więc jest szansa, że gdzieś jest odłożony, może uda mi się go odnaleźć i zeskanować.

Nie mniej jednak treść pamiętam dość dobrze.
Generalnie chłop przez niemal 2 lata się nie mył, żeby zbliżyć się do kun i poznać ich życie do tego stopnia, że niemal jadły mu z ręki. On z ludźmi miał dosc ograniczony kontakt, bo i też raczej go omijali szerokim łukiem :smile: 
Twierdzili tam, że kunie wystarczy otwór 2x2 cm, żeby się przesmyknąć - jednak byłbym ostrożny patrząc na zdjęcia kun wklejonych tutaj złapanych w klatkę. Mała kuna może i tak. Ogólnie przesłanie było takie, że to zwierzę niesamowicie inteligentne i przebiegłe.
Twierdzili tam, że nie da się kuny upolować, że w roku poprzednim oficjalnie złapano 1 sztukę i to chorą, przez przypadek. Że do klatki nie wejdzie za skurczybyka, a upolować się nie da, bo to włochata glizda z odnóżami :smile:  Radzili, żeby dach uszczelnić po zmroku, jak kuna wyjdzie, bo inaczej z poddasza zrobi jesień średniowiecza i na koniec zaszyje się w miejsce najtrudniej dostępne.
Że generalnie tylko mocz borsuka lub tygrysa z zoo jest w stanie ją skutecznie odstraszyć.
Miałem gdzieś zapisane ciągle wśród rzeczy mniej pilnych, ale do zrobienia "pojechać do zoo po mocz tygrysa".
No i wiedzą o tych kunach chwaliłem się wśród znajomych, którzy wspominać zaczynali, że jakiś problem z kunami się u nich pojawił.

Po czym rozmawiałem z moim przyjacielem jakiś czas temu i powiedział mi, że kupił klatkę i złapał na jajko kunę, jak gdyby nigdy nic :smile: 
Także troszkę zburzył mi wizję kun wszechmogących, a to forum potwierdziło :smile: 

Natomiast wydaje mi się, że w Krakowie kuny dość odważnie sobie poczynają. Nieraz widziałem kunę na ulicy między blokiem, a kamienicą. Pewnego miesiąca miałem 3 razy kable przegryzione. Masakra. Co gorsza im kable nowsze, tym bardziej kunę kuszą. Jakoś sama odpuściła od tamtego czasu nie zanotowaliśmy (7 lat temu) żadnego takiego przypadku. U rodziców na osiedlowym domku zostawia na schodach odchody, ale to nie jest jakiś duży problem. Domek jest bez poddasza, więc nie ma problemu z niszczeniem izolacji i ocieplenia.

Natomiast w domku na wsi na strychu notorycznie szarpana jest wełna (w małym stopniu) i zostawiane odchody. Tylko, że to domek starej daty na Podhalu, uszczelnić go byłoby niemożliwe. Kuna raczej tam tylko bywa, a nie mieszka póki co, więc raczej też problemu tak dużego nie stwarza. Na strychu cuchnie, ale później okazało się, że to z niewyprowadzonych rur kanalizacji, więc generalnie została uznana za "mniejsze zło" i walka odpuszczona. Myszy nie ma w domu, więc można by w zasadzie się zastanowić, czy ro szkodnik, czy nie - w tej konkretnej sytuacji.
Bo w nowym budownictwie domyślam się, że kuna jest przekleństwem.

Dobra, troszkę się rozpisałem, ale teraz do sedna.
Będę ocieplał dach w stanie surowym. Wszędzie, gdzie bywam są kuny, więc i w Maciejowicach, czemu miałoby ich nie być? Wolę teraz się zabezpieczyć na wszelki wypadek. Z resztą hydraulik zastanawiał się, czy dziury w membranie, którą będę musiał uszczelnić prawdopodobnie są sprawkami kuny.

Czy jest na forum ktoś, kto słyszał o sytuacji, że kuna wyrządza szkody mimo zastosowania pianki do ocieplenia??
Nie ukrywam, że to jeden z głównych argumentów do zastosowania tej technologii dla mnie.
Byłbym wdzięczny za odpowiedź.

----------


## Bertha

Miałem te bydlęta przez circa 35 lat.  Dach kryty eternitem falistym. dom z 68r. ,  oddziedziczony.    Konsultowałem temat zwierzątek nawet z Adamem Wajrakiem (odpowiedź: nie moze sie pan z nimi zaprzyjaźnić?), o dewastacji ocieplenia poddasza (wełna szklana, styropian)   i śmietniku na strychu szkoda pisać.   Zżarły nawet "stare gazety " leżące na strychu= surowiec na gniazdo.  Skoki 1,5metra z jabłoni na rynnę z połciem słoniny, połowką chleba, kawałem chabaniny widziałem na własne oczy, niektóre nawet w biały dzień.   Smród w pakiecie. Hałasy nam nie przeszkadzały - ruja, potomstwo - szczególnie gdy "starzy wracali z zakupów o 3 rano".    Nie chciałęm na oczach dzieciaków tłuc kijem, aczkolwiek wiele razy by sie udało. Kolejne pokolenia po zapachu jak po sznurku lazły na strych po jabłonkach (wycięte), po brzozie (wycięta),  po naroznikach elewacji, po baranku na płąskiej elewacji na ścianie szczytowej,  skoki z barierki balkonu na rynnę itp. itd. W dół zjazdy po maszcie od anteny fi 115mm, po kablach od anteny, loty 5m na bukszpan , na pobliską tuję itd.  Może to i atrakcja przyrodnicza lecz smród i robale = syf.   O mordowaniu kur w kurniku czy urwanych łbach kurczaków gdy przez podkop do klatki na trawniku nie dało się go wyciągnać to szkoda gadać. Nawet szwabskie bydlę ("hiena faszystowska" - tytułu filmu nie pamietam) biegające po ogrodzie ich nie odstraszało. Nareszcie w 2014 remont dachu, nowe pokrycie, ocieplenie poddasza, nowe podbitki  z desek , okratowanie wszelkich pozostałych otworów większych niż kciuk i JEST spokój.  Zwiadowcy długo przychodzili, było słychać na blachodachówce doskonale i widać na śniegu, a skrobanie po elewacji do góry rozpoznaję przez sen. Odciąć możliwości wejścia. Tylko tyle i aż tyle. Ostatnio słyszałem, że kawałek świeżego lisiego futra przy otworze wejściowym skutecznie odstrasza. Może i tak, lecz na szczęscie już nie muszę sprawdzać

----------


## מרכבה

Pastuch - miałem te gady pod maską auta.. i ta branża jest bardziej w bojach kunowych zaprawiona.
Inaczej jak pastuchem - tego gada nie przepędzisz, truć nie wolno - bo w sumie pewnie substytut kota domowego ..
pewnie łapie myszy i inne gady. Do klatki łapać i wywozić, lub silny zapach i odstraszacz kun - ultradzwiękowy i 
jeszcze podobno nie lubią łapek sobie ranić.. czyli wszelkiego rodzaju siatki po której musi przejść.
Kuna musi znać zapach "lisa, kota, wilczura, wilka itp" co jej z zapachu tygrysa.. jak ona go na oczy nie wąchała.. :big grin:

----------


## maciekkr

A czy zwyczajne posiadanie psa, nie załatwia sprawy ?

----------


## Bertha

Nawet posiadanie ideału czyli dwóch psów nie rozwiązuje sprawy.  Może dopadną młode (gdy małe - poczatek wakacji) ale stary ucieknie, stara będzie bronic młodych do upadłego.  Ideał to dwa pieski - mały jako sygnalizator (czujka) i duży jako egzekutor (za drzwiami mordę słychać na wysokości szpary na listy).  Zresztą kuna tylko z młodymi biega po ogrodzie, stare biegają po płotach, drzewach i krzewach.  Tych skaczących z drzewa na dach z chabaniną w pysku  nie widziałem wcześniej którędy szły bo było to przed śniegami.  Kiedyś staruch przeliczył siły i podczas skoku z jabłonki na dach upuścił pół chleba. Biały dzień, nagle huk o szybę i parapet, dopadam okna otwieram, chleb pod oknem  a zwierzak na dachu tupie.    Kiedy indziej przestraszone zwierzę skrzeczy charakterystycznie, eeh ksiązkę mozna by napisać....

----------


## Koroliow

Pastuch naprawdę działa. Do czego jak czego, ale do 10 tys. V to się kuna nie potrafi przyzwyczaić. Próbowałem w klatkę i przez dwa miesiące nie skorzystała z zaproszenia na jajka i inne smakołyki (w tym czasie może zdewastować dach). Ultradźwięki - chyba tylko tańczyła w rytm tych ultradźwięków. Uszczelnianie dachu - za dużo roboty. Pociągnąłem przewód wzdłuż metalowych rynien i od razu zrezygnowała z wizyt. Jak kuna włazi po elementach nieprzewodzących prądu, to konieczne będzie pociągnięcie dwóch drutów - w jednym prąd, drugi uziemiony.

----------


## maciekkr

A ocieplenie poddasza pianką ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie słyszałem o przypadku "przebicia" się kuny przez piankę. Może specyficzny zapach, skutecznie je odstrasza?

----------


## juzer7

W Internecie dostępne są pułapki ( klatki) . Sprawdzone. Złapałem już cztery kuny, trzeba uważać bo gryzą.

----------


## cezarycezary-86

Podłącze się do tematu. 
U sąsiada kuna zrobiła na poddaszu istny armagedon. Podbitkę miał solidną, więc nie wiem jak ona tam mogła wejść.
Problem w tym, że w zeszłym miesiącu kuna pojawiła się też na mojej posesji. Jestem ciekaw czy jest to ten sam osobnik, czy jest ich więcej.
Jako, że mam półtoraroczny dom kupiłem pastucha  :spam:  i jak na razie nie słychac, aby kuna gdzieś majstrowała na poddaszu. Jednakże ostatnio dostała się do mojego auta 
 i przegryzła w nim kable.... Z racji, że garaż mam zawalony auto musi stać na zewnątrz. Macie jakieś lepsze sposoby niż kostki wc, które tymczasowo wkładam pod maskę na noc ??

----------


## Karol_7

Najlepszym sposobem pozbycia się kun jest pozbawienie ich mieszkania.
Kuna brzydzi się celulozy ze względu na zawartość składników konserwujących i powodujących jej nie palność.
Ponadto wykonanie docieplenia  poddasza celulozą powoduje brak możliwości wejścia w warstwę ocieplenia (zbyt ciasno).
Kuna nie jest wstanie zniszczyć celulozy tak jak się dzieje to z wełną i pianką w której ostatnio zaczęła robić sobie korytarze.
Wpisz na youtube ekodocieplenia 
 :spam:

----------


## kasiek12

Coś mi drąży tunele. Nie jestem pewna czy to może być gryzoń, czy kuna (oby nie). Zdaje sobie sprawę, że na kunę nie można stosować trutek. W rozmowie z jednym ze sklepów (moderowano) padła propozycja pułapki do odłowienia, lub pastucha na kuny. Nie chce jednak inwestować w pastuch jeśli okaże się że to szczur. Podpowiecie jak rozwiązać, kto u mnie grasuje?

----------


## adam_mk

Kamera z oświetlaczem podczerwonym?
Są też takie "autonomiczne" które leśnicy na drzewach wieszają.
Nagrywa wtedy, jak się ruch pojawi w polu widzenia kamery.

Adam M.

----------


## Frankai

> Coś mi drąży tunele. Nie jestem pewna czy to może być gryzoń, czy kuna (oby nie).


Ale gdzie drąży? Skąd wiesz, że drąży?

Kuna to bardzo... przewidywalne zwierzę. O konkretnych porach będzie wchodzić i wychodzić. Ma swoją trasę. Poczytaj co pisałem o moich obserwacjach kuny. Z grubsza po piskach jakiejś toczonej walki, szuraniu po rynnie i łupnięciu o dach (wszystko późno w nocy), zorientowałem się, że jest coś na rzeczy. Wizja lokalna pokazała, że wchodziła po drzewie, robiła skok na dach (łup), kawałek po rynnie i przez wygryzioną dziurę we wróblówce, wchodziła pod dachówki. Najlepsza pora na zobaczenie to zmierzch. Zawsze o tej samej porze, jak zaczynało się ściemniać - tą samą drogą wychodziła wcześniej przez kilka minut obserwując teren z rynny,
Obejrzyj dokładnie cały dach i znajdź miejsce którym może wejść. Jeżeli takie znajdziesz - albo ta kamerka o której pisze Adam_mk, albo przyczaj się kilkanaście metrów od tego miejsca przed zmierzchem. Niektórzy sypali też mąkę by zobaczyć czy pojawiają się ślady.

----------


## Andrzej294

Proszę o pomoc, jaka jest minimalna sczczelina w jaką wejdzie kuna. Czy miedzy deski na daghu a kontrłatą sie przeciśnie, kontrłata 2,5 cm

oczywiście chodziło mi miedzy deską a łatą, 2,5 cm

----------


## ZbigniewC

Cześć, Podbijam temat. Mam jakieś łasiczki biegające między sufitem a dachem. zastanawiam się co z tym zrobić?

----------


## Bertha

> Proszę o pomoc, jaka jest minimalna sczczelina w jaką wejdzie kuna. Czy miedzy deski na daghu a kontrłatą sie przeciśnie, kontrłata 2,5 cm
> 
> oczywiście chodziło mi miedzy deską a łatą, 2,5 cm


To wymiar nieco ryzykowny. Trochę wygryzie i przejdzie, jak przejdzie stara i to za nią młode, "nawonią" poddasze a następne będą lazły po zapachu jak po sznurku

----------


## Bertha

> Cześć, Podbijam temat. Mam jakieś łasiczki biegające między sufitem a dachem. zastanawiam się co z tym zrobić?


Wieczorem ( gdy zpada zmrok) zaobserwować którędy wyłażą  i włażą - odciąć drogę głowną oraz inne ewentualne możliwości.  Straszaki są mało skuteczne.  Mało to delkutaśnie powiedziane.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zwróć uwagę, że to są „..jakieś łasiczk” a może jakieś kuny lub inne czworonogi. Chyba lepiej będzie poczekać na rozwój sytuacji bo jak dla mnie trochę śmierdzi spamem.

----------


## noc

Jakiś czas temu, jedno zwierzę próbowało dostać się pod dach, nie dało rady. 
Po paroletniej przerwie, gdzieś tak na początku jesieni, znowu się zaczęło. Co parę-kilka tygodni budzi nas nocny hałas, o różnych porach, kuna próbuje dostać się pod dach. Wyrywa uszczelnienie, docięte kawałki dachówek w koszu, kawałki pianek itd. Pod dachówkę dostać się nie może, raz o włos chybiłem kamieniem z procy, po tym incydencie jakiś czas był spokój. Ale znowu mamy z nią nocne tańce. Klatka zastawiona kilka miesięcy temu, złapała tylko jeże, kuna nie wchodzi. 
Postanowiłem zaprząc do ochrony pastucha, z wysokonapięciowym odrutowaniem okapu w niższej części. Montował będzie zaprzyjaźniony elektryk za 1-2 tygodnie, zakupiłem już wszelkie niezbędne akcesoria do tego. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał do czynienia z taką ochroną, spotkał się/słyszał o czymś takim? Mam nadzieję, że będzie to skuteczne, na razie mam tylko drobne naprawy dachu po tym sierściuchu i... 1-2 niedospane noce w miesiącu.

----------


## Bertha

Zauważ , iz pastuch nie daje zawsze wysokiego napiecia.  Generator podaje szpilki w.n. co pół sekundy lub jakoś podobnie, więc przy odrobinie szczęscia zwierzak może się prześlizgnąć , uwentualnie dostanie szpilę w zadnie regiony a wtedy na pewno nie zawróci. :no: 
Ponadto teraz, przy nawisach śnieżnych skuteczność  pastucha będzie "słaba".
Pierwsza sprawa - którędy bydlę dostaje się dach?
Druga sprawa  - ZERO otworów większych niż 2cm.  Chociaż przez takie wlezą ptaszyny, więc zero nieokratowanych otworów. :yes:

----------


## CityMatic

Sprawdza się dobra pułapka. W zoologicznym kupić świerszcze dla jaszczurek, wsadzić do słoika i do klatki, dodatkowo trochę mięska z kurczaka, i suszoną śliwkę,lub rodzynki
Daje jej dwa dni i jest w klatce  :smile: 
Za cenę 60 zł zabezpieczenie wielorazowe, kuna o tej porze roku zna zapach człowieka więc nie trzeba jakoś szczególnie być ostrożnym w pozostawianiu zapachów na tym sprzęcie  :smile: 
https://www.odstraszanie.pl/p768,pul...SABEgJXavD_BwE

----------


## noc

> Zauważ , iz pastuch nie daje zawsze wysokiego napiecia.  Generator podaje szpilki w.n. co pół sekundy lub jakoś podobnie, więc przy odrobinie szczęscia zwierzak może się prześlizgnąć , uwentualnie dostanie szpilę w zadnie regiony a wtedy na pewno nie zawróci.
> Ponadto teraz, przy nawisach śnieżnych skuteczność  pastucha będzie "słaba".
> Pierwsza sprawa - którędy bydlę dostaje się dach?
> Druga sprawa  - ZERO otworów większych niż 2cm.  Chociaż przez takie wlezą ptaszyny, więc zero nieokratowanych otworów.


Jak dostanie strzał gdziekolwiek, to już więcej nie wejdzie. A wyjść musi, nie ma czego jeść na dachu i żadnego schowka. Przypomnę, nie ma na razie dziury w dachu. Nawisów śnieżnych, nie stwierdza się u mnie od wielu lat, ten problem mnie nie dotyczy. Trudno powiedzieć którędy włazi, np. z procy strzelałem gdy rozrabiała od południowej strony, to uciekła drugą stroną. Jak zaczęła szarpać od północy i przegoniłem ją, to zwiała gdzieś drugą-południową stroną. Nie ma żadnych dużych drzew dookoła, wchodzi jakoś po ścianie. Co prawda jest zadaszenie tarasu od południa, ale to właśnie tam ją w nocy próbowałem przechwycić. Uciekała gdzieś po przeciwnej stronie dwuspadowego dachu.



> Sprawdza się dobra pułapka. W zoologicznym kupić świerszcze dla jaszczurek, wsadzić do słoika i do klatki, dodatkowo trochę mięska z kurczaka, i suszoną śliwkę,lub rodzynki
> Daje jej dwa dni i jest w klatce 
> Za cenę 60 zł zabezpieczenie wielorazowe, kuna o tej porze roku zna zapach człowieka więc nie trzeba jakoś szczególnie być ostrożnym w pozostawianiu zapachów na tym sprzęcie 
> https://www.odstraszanie.pl/p768,pul...SABEgJXavD_BwE


Dwa dni nic nie pomoże, ona zjawia się na dachu co 2-4 tygodnie, nieregularnie i o różnych godzinach nocnych. Mam problem z ułożeniem pułapki na dachu, stromy dach. Pułapka od kilku miesięcy stoi na ziemi, mięsa nie mogę tam włożyć, zaraz będzie tam kot, których pałęta się kilka po moim ogródku, od sąsiadów. Jeśli świerszcze w słoiku (na hałas, szuranie?) i suszone śliwki mogą pomóc, to może spróbuję. Ale tą instalację pastucha już zmontuję, materiały zakupione więc nie będę czekał. Nawet jeśli ta będzie odstraszona, czy gdzieś zginie ewentualnie, być może przyjdzie następna, to tysiące volt już będzie czekać.
Zaproponowałem elektrykowi 1-szy przewód "0" przeciągnąć blisko dachu-tak ok. 3cm, następny prądowy 4-5cm dalej, i następny "0" znowu 4-5 cm, tak by nie prześliznęła się między nimi bez dotykania drutów. Te druty będą ułożone kolejno pionowo w dół, by zwierzak nie miał jak ominąć tego, ewentualnie śnieg nie zmiótł też instalacji.

----------


## Frankai

Pamiętajcie o jajku. To ulubiony przysmak kuny.
Maskowanie zapachu człowieka można zrobić za pomocą gałązek z drzew iglastych. 

Dzisiaj synowi kazałem wlać płyn chłodniczy do Kii. Konkretnie Niro. Jakież było jego zdziwienie, kiedy w środku znalazł duży kawałek czegoś suchego (może jakiś pieczony indyk a może jakieś pochodne drewna). Wielkość pięści i mocno poobrgryzane. Na szczęście nie zrobiła szkód autu. W przeciwieństwie do Octavii gdzie ze 3 razy przegryzła wężyki i rozwala mi drugie wygłuszenie maski.  :mad:

----------


## noc

> Pamiętajcie o jajku. To ulubiony przysmak kuny.
> Maskowanie zapachu człowieka można zrobić za pomocą gałązek z drzew iglastych. 
> 
> Dzisiaj synowi kazałem wlać płyn chłodniczy do Kii. Konkretnie Niro. Jakież było jego zdziwienie, kiedy w środku znalazł duży kawałek czegoś suchego (może jakiś pieczony indyk a może jakieś pochodne drewna). Wielkość pięści i mocno poobrgryzane. Na szczęście nie zrobiła szkód autu. W przeciwieństwie do Octavii gdzie ze 3 razy przegryzła wężyki i rozwala mi drugie wygłuszenie maski.


Jajka leżą od początku w klatce, od paru miesięcy, kuna ma je w poważaniu.
Jeśli w autach masz problem, to powieś w komorze silnika 3-4 odświeżacze do misek ustępowych, wymieniaj co parę miesięcy, gdy się zestarzeją. Działa.

----------


## Pytajnick

Kiedyś miałem busa T4 nocującego pod chmurką i niemal codziennie znajdowałem na aku jakieś żarcie  :smile:  Przez parę lat nic złego się nie działo, więc nie reagowałem, do czasu demolki. Wtedy to wyczytałem ,że tak się dzieje jak inna kuna wejdzie w miejsce noclegu innej. Zawieszki kibelkowe pomagają. Pomaga radio włączone w dzień kiedy zwierz chce spać na poddaszu  czy dwa teriery z ADHD biegające po podwórku  :smile:  U każdego coś innego...więc się zastanawiam, czy po montażu wiązarów i dachu od razu profilaktycznie radyjka i zawieszek na poddaszu nie zainstalować, by zniechęcić do wizyt  :smile:  
A park  połączony z lasem mam 15m od domu ....

----------


## Bertha

> Jak dostanie strzał gdziekolwiek, to już więcej nie wejdzie. A wyjść musi, nie ma czego jeść na dachu i żadnego schowka.
> .


Obyś się nie zdziwił.  "Chodowałem" te zwierzątka 40 lat.  Kiedys nawet pisałem na tu forum.
Jak zwierzątko zagonisz na dach bez zejścia, to skoczy na krzaki z 5 metrów i ma szanse przeżyć nawet jeśli spadnei na trawnik.
Wchodzi po elewacji, jak gładka to po narożniku ściany
Tylko szczelny dach.  Po wymianie pokrycia, obróbek i podbitki jest spokój.  Choc próby były :tongue:

----------


## noc

> Obyś się nie zdziwił.  "Chodowałem" te zwierzątka 40 lat.  Kiedys nawet pisałem na tu forum.
> Jak zwierzątko zagonisz na dach bez zejścia, to skoczy na krzaki z 5 metrów i ma szanse przeżyć nawet jeśli spadnei na trawnik.
> Wchodzi po elewacji, jak gładka to po narożniku ściany
> Tylko szczelny dach.  Po wymianie pokrycia, obróbek i podbitki jest spokój.  Choc próby były


I o to chodzi, niech skacze na krzaki i nie wraca. Mimo wielokrotnych odwiedzin (mnie wiadomo o około 10 wizytach) kuna nie może sforsować dachu, wyciągnęła parę dociętych kawałków dachówki z koszy, uszczelki, pianki. Pod dachówkę nie dostała się, przeganialiśmy ją za każdym razem.  Zamontuję to zakupione urządzenie i zobaczę jaki będzie efekt, mam nadzieję na całkowity już spokój. Prawidłowo zamontowanego pastucha nie powinna sforsować, a jeśli mnie kiedyś obudzi nocny hałas na dachu, to wiadomo że to do niczego. Ale nie sądzę.

----------


## Frankai

> Jajka leżą od początku w klatce, od paru miesięcy, kuna ma je w poważaniu.


U mnie jajko sprzed klatki wzięła, a jak było w klatce to już nie. Chyba koleżanka była po przejściach  :roll eyes: 




> Jeśli w autach masz problem, to powieś w komorze silnika 3-4 odświeżacze do misek ustępowych, wymieniaj co parę miesięcy, gdy się zestarzeją. Działa.


Żona już kupiła. Jak przyjedzie to przypnę trytytką.

----------


## Regius

Chciałem się podpiąć pod temat. 
Nowobudowany dom, dach z pełnym deskowaniem, papa jako krycie wstępne. Izolacji zarówno ścian jak i dachu jeszcze nie ma (planuję ocieplać dach "watą"). 
Chciałbym zabezpieczyć szczelinę wentylacyjną przed owadami i gryzoniami za pomocą siatki (ocynk, nierdzewka lub aluminium). Jaka jest minimalna grubość drutu siatki, która stanowi przeciętną / przyzwoitą ochronę przed gryzoniami (takimi jak np. kuna)?

----------


## Bertha

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...01#post7776101

----------


## noc

Elektryk praktycznie zakończył roboty zabezpieczające dach, przed kunami pastuchem elektrycznym. Zakupiłem elektryzer, drut nierdzewny, uchwyty izolowane, całość materiałów kosztowała około 700zł. Praca elektryka jeszcze nie rozliczona, ale powinna kosztować mniej niż materiały. Cały dom został otoczony pod dachem dwoma przewodami z napięciem 10500 V i energią wyjściową 3 J.
Częstotliwość wizyt kunich, wskazuje by miała być na dniach (nocach :smile: ), jeśli nie pojawi się w najbliższych 2-3miesiącach, znaczyć będzie-działa. Jeśli tylko dotknie drutów, nie sądzę by wytrzymała strzał i nie spadła na ziemię. A jeśli pojawi się na dachu, dołożymy jeszcze 2 rzędy drutu. Drutu jeszcze mam dosyć, kwestia dokupienia dodatkowych uchwytów i 1 dzień pracy elektryka. Ma już wprawę i obeznanie w temacie. Zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt.

----------


## Bertha

Ciekawe czy na dachu miałes tropy zwierzątka podczas ostatnich śniegów?    Widziałem jak kuna wspinała sie po elewacji (prawie gładki lekki baranek)  do gołębi siędzacych na więźbie sterczącj poza elewację.  Wróblówki pozakładane, gołąbki na nich siedzą a kuna lezie jak do baru. Głodna nie odeszła.   Elewacja i gołębie nie moje  :roll eyes:

----------


## stanley79

> Elektryk praktycznie zakończył roboty zabezpieczające dach, przed kunami pastuchem elektrycznym. Zakupiłem elektryzer, drut nierdzewny, uchwyty izolowane, całość materiałów kosztowała około 700zł. Praca elektryka jeszcze nie rozliczona, ale powinna kosztować mniej niż materiały. Cały dom został otoczony pod dachem dwoma przewodami z napięciem 10500 V i energią wyjściową 3 J.
> Częstotliwość wizyt kunich, wskazuje by miała być na dniach (nocach), jeśli nie pojawi się w najbliższych 2-3miesiącach, znaczyć będzie-działa. Jeśli tylko dotknie drutów, nie sądzę by wytrzymała strzał i nie spadła na ziemię. A jeśli pojawi się na dachu, dołożymy jeszcze 2 rzędy drutu. Drutu jeszcze mam dosyć, kwestia dokupienia dodatkowych uchwytów i 1 dzień pracy elektryka. Ma już wprawę i obeznanie w temacie. Zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt.


Prosimy o jakieś przykładowe zdjęcia z realizacji. Myślę że nie jednemu się przydadzą....

----------


## Frankai

Czyżby kuny odpuściły, że wątek zamarł? Czy może FB zdominował Internet i nikt już nie pisze tutaj?  :wink: 

A ja postanowiłem napisać, bo miałem w styczniu kawałki wełny na tarasie. Znajomy dekarz wszedł, obejrzał dachówki skrajne i nie odkrył nic szczególnego. Teraz ponownie pojawiły się kawałki wełny. Ciągle w jednym miejscu - tył domu, zachodnia połówka. Doszedłem do wniosku, że nic innego tylko wlazły mi. Oględziny strychu jednak nie wykazały żadnych zabrudzeń. Na zewnątrz też nic nie kapało. Wróblówki nie naruszone. Dzisiaj żona przyuważyła szkodnika. To nie kuna. Wprost odwrotnie!!! Ci co znają trochę zwyczaje kun, wiedzą, że ich naturalny wróg to borsuk, jednakże borsuki - przynajmniej jak na razie - po dachach nie chadzają  :big lol:  A inna odwrotność to... ptaszki. Dwa jakieś wróblopodobne tylko żona mówi, że dłuższe wylatywały gdzieś spod dachu. Wydaje mi się, że tynk na wełnie ukruszony tam gdzie podbitka styka się z płatwią. Zamontuję kamerkę i zobaczę później jakie to ptaszki postanowiły u nas zamieszkać, a potem postawimy im ich własne domki i dopiero zabezpieczymy szkodę.

----------


## sebaldo

Cześć
mnie łajza odwiedzała od 3 lat, ale na bieganiu po dachu się kończyło. Głowa przez okno, kilka uderzeń w dachówkę i wiała.
Niestety w tym roku znalazła gdzieś dziurę i biegała po regipsie. Jako że dach bez deskowania, z ceramicznej dachówki to gdyby się uparła miejsc sporo. Nie uśmiechało mi się, żeby czekać aż zeżre całe ocieplenie i zrobić sobie deskowanie z ubezpieczenia, więc poszedłem w pastucha. W ciągu tygodnia przyjechali, zamontowali. Tanie może nie jest, ale stresu nie ma.
Przez ten tydzień próbowałem sprayu, halogenu w ślepia, kostek na rynnach. Pan kun (bo to raczej samiec był, wpadał nieregularnie) nic sobie z nich nie robił. W klatkę złapały się 2 sroki.
Powodzenia wszystkim walczącym.
S

----------


## daniel.w

No mnie to chyba złapało. Po 2 latach spokoju, zauważyliśmy powierconą i pociętą płytę styropianu trzymaną na strychu, ale na razie żadnego hałasu.
Niestety dach złożony (2 dachy proste pod katem 90' i jaskółka), wiele koszów, jeden okap poniżej drugiego, itp. Dach z membraną, bez deskowania, podbitka jest, wróblówki są, ale niestety na pewno nie jest idealanie szczelny w rogach koszów, itp. bo mów się już o szczelinach 2-3cm  :sad: 
Czy pies na podwórku odstrasza kuny, ew. co sądzicie o Kunagone ? A może jakiś nadajniki częstotliwościowe? Jakiś nowości?

----------


## Bertha

*Tylko szczelny dach i podbitka.*
  Wszelkie inne działanie to półśrodki do czasu aż się uda, bo:  
1. smród odstraszajacy wywietrzeje,
2. elektrowstrząsy zawiodą - wilgoć, zawarcie przewody w.n., brak światła w całej dzielnicy...
3. pies się zagapi bo zwierzę przybiegnie po płotach i drzewach bez złażenia na ziemię,
4. reszta elektroniki jest tyle warta co odstraszacze na ptaki czyli .....  .
Mogę jeszcze dodać, że kuny potrafią grasować po dachu bloków 10. piętrowych - wejscie tylko po elewacji.  
Mieszkańcy bloku najczęściej zwalają hałasy na gołębie, gdyż w głowie im się nie mieści że po pionowej elewacji wejdzie jakieś zwierzę.
Ha,ha,ha,ha, możne wejść to wejdzie!

----------


## Frankai

> Po 2 latach spokoju, zauważyliśmy powierconą i pociętą płytę styropianu trzymaną na strychu


Nie bardzo rozumiem - pokruszony styropian ma świadczyć o obecności kuny na poddaszu? Nie słyszałem by się tym lubowały. Wiem że lubią wężyki od samochodów VAG i Toyoty. 
Czy ocieplenie masz nad strychem, pod strychem czy i tu i tu? Sporo zależy od tego gdzie masz ocieplenie i gdzie łatwo dojść. Inaczej w razie czego będzie przebiegała "walka" i naprawa. Dużo prościej jak ocieplenie jest między strychem a częścią mieszkalną. Zwłaszcza jeżeli dojście do ocieplenia miałbyś od strychu. Gorzej jak w połaci - kolejność g-k - folia  paroizolacyjna - ocieplenie - membrana jest trudne w naprawie i szukaniu. Wtedy jednak nie wlazłoby Ci śrutować styropianu. 




> Dach z membraną, bez deskowania, podbitka jest, wróblówki są, ale niestety na pewno nie jest idealanie szczelny w rogach koszów, itp. bo mów się już o szczelinach 2-3cm


Chcąc się uspokoić lub namierzyć wejście stwora - obejrzyj bardzo dokładnie dach. Jeżeli są jakieś szpary - spróbuj tam coś powpychać (np. kawałki wełny) lub załóż siatkę - jak uszkodzi to tamtędy wchodzi. Można też się posłużyć kamerą ale pewnie nie obstawisz wszystkich dziur.




> Czy pies na podwórku odstrasza kuny, ew. co sądzicie o Kunagone ? A może jakiś nadajniki częstotliwościowe?


Ponoć pies potrafi odstraszyć. Pewnie nie każdy i zależy jak bardzo aktywny.
Co do urządzeń - nie odpowiem bo nie testowałem.

----------


## redbox

u mnie właziła szpara miedzy styropianem a dachem bo jeszcze brak podbitki. Wszystkie dziury zapianowałem i po paru dnich znowu była wygryziona szpara i tak w kółko. namoczyłem mieso mielone w pewnym specyfiku, zjadła 5 kulek w ciagu kilku dni(coś koło 100g miesa), narazie od tygodnia spokoj, moze zdechła.

----------


## Bertha

Piane z dziur wydrapie i wygryzie.  Usunąłes jedna sztukę, po zapachu przyjdą następne .  Podbitka szczelna musi być!   Pokonałem je dopiero nowym dachem i pełną podbitką.

----------


## redbox

> Piane z dziur wydrapie i wygryzie.  Usunąłes jedna sztukę, po zapachu przyjdą następne .  Podbitka szczelna musi być!   Pokonałem je dopiero nowym dachem i pełną podbitką.


podbitka dopeiro na wiosnę, tynku ne położe teraz, pozostaje walka taka jaka jest

----------


## Bertha

Tam gdzie zapianowałeś dziurę większą od 2cm przyłoż deskę, kawałek łaty, cokolwiek aby nie była goła piana którą wyżre w kwadrans.  Zimą pchają sie na strych, jak osy do miodu.

----------


## redbox

> Tam gdzie zapianowałeś dziurę większą od 2cm przyłoż deskę, kawałek łaty, cokolwiek aby nie była goła piana którą wyżre w kwadrans.  Zimą pchają sie na strych, jak osy do miodu.


o tym nie podumałem, dobra podpowiedz

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Dobrą alternatywą zatykania dziur są druciaki metalowe, takie do mycia naczyń. Tego nie przegryzą.

takie:

https://allegro.pl/listing?string=DR...3-sup-1-2-1127

----------


## Bertha

Stanowczo Was niedoceniamy.  :yes:

----------


## noc

U mnie kuna pojawiała się co parę miesięcy i próbowała forsować dach, odsuwając przycięte dachówki w koszach. Budziła nas kilka razy w nocy, gdy grasowała, przepędzaliśmy ją. A to niby zwierzę ostrożne, łąsicowate :big grin: .
Przed rokiem zamontowaliśmy pastucha elektrycznego, tzn. elektryk zamontował, od tej pory (odpukać) spokój. Raz coś łomotnęło wieczorem o taras drewniany, być może to kuna. Dom jest opasany dwoma drutami, jeden z napięciem. Brakiem prądu nie za bardzo się martwię, przez ostatnich 8 lat (hi hi :yes: ) odkąd mieszkamy, zaledwie parę razy zabrakło prądu i to w dzień, gdy kuny śpią. 
Jestem dobrej myśli, nie wyobrażam sobie, by zwierzak mógł wytrzymać wyładowanie przy takim napięciu i zdołał przedrzeć się na dach.

----------


## Bertha

Z tym spaniem kun w dzień to bujda.   Pół chleba upuściła mi na parapet w południe gdy skakała z jabłoni na dach.   Chabaninę też targała w dzień. Zwinęła gdzieś na balkonie kamienicy i po płotach pomykała do legowiska z młodymi.  To była mroźna zima i pewnie małe się darły " matka jeść!!"

----------


## forgetit

Potwierdzam skuteczność pastucha. Założony w maju i skończyły się wizyty kun (było kilka). Założyć można samemu, W internecie jest tyle instrukcji, że nawet średnio rozganięta osoba sobie poradzi. Koszt materiałów na 100m okapu, 20słupów i 6 rynien wyniósł ok. 1000zł, z czego najdroższy był elektryzator.

----------


## noc

> Z tym spaniem kun w dzień to bujda.   Pół chleba upuściła mi na parapet w południe gdy skakała z jabłoni na dach.   Chabaninę też targała w dzień. Zwinęła gdzieś na balkonie kamienicy i po płotach pomykała do legowiska z młodymi.  To była mroźna zima i pewnie małe się darły " matka jeść!!"


Umowny jest słowo zwrot "w dzień", bo człowiek jest zwierzęciem aktywnym w dzień, ale zdarzają się i całonocne aktywności :big grin: . Kuna jak kot, to nocne zwierzę, co nie wyklucza w potrzebie i dziennego spacerowania po dachu. Chciałem tylko zaznaczyć rzadkość w dostawach prądu i praktycznie żadną możliwość ominięcia wysokiego napięcia. 
A gdy już pastuch prawidłowo zamontowany działa, to jest spokój. 
Albo deskowanie przed zakończeniem budowy. Choć to i tak nie gwarantuje prób demolki dachu, jak np. u mnie. Powyciągała spod dachówek pasy, powyrywała mniejsze-docinane dachówki w koszach, budziła w nocy szarpiąc blachę i ceramikę. Pastuch kończy wstęp na dach.

----------


## donvitobandito

Kuna to pożyteczne zwierzę, zresztą na początku tego wątku macie to wyjaśnione. Poluje na myszy, ptactwo, a nawet szczury. Sam dałbym wiele by zamieszkała na mojej działce. Czasami warto zmienić swoje podejście do tematu zwierząt.
U mnie w mieście zdarzają się idioci, którzy łapią do klatek koty sąsiadów, chodzące po ich działkach i potem je wywożą. Ja za kotami też nie za bardzo, ale powiem tak, gdybym takiego dorwał to.... najwyżej się swoje odsiedzi  :wink:

----------


## redbox

> Kuna to pożyteczne zwierzę, zresztą na początku tego wątku macie to wyjaśnione. Poluje na myszy, ptactwo, a nawet szczury. Sam dałbym wiele by zamieszkała na mojej działce. Czasami warto zmienić swoje podejście do tematu zwierząt.
> U mnie w mieście zdarzają się idioci, którzy łapią do klatek koty sąsiadów, chodzące po ich działkach i potem je wywożą. Ja za kotami też nie za bardzo, ale powiem tak, gdybym takiego dorwał to.... najwyżej się swoje odsiedzi


wszystko spoko gdyby tylko nie zjadała membrany dachowej

----------


## noc

Nikt nie namawia do zabijania czy dręczenia zwierzaka, chodzi wyłącznie o zakaz wstępu na dach dla kun. Pastuch takie zabezpieczenie zapewnia, uniemożliwia dostęp, nic wielkiego złego nie czyniąc stworzeniu.

----------


## goreckimichal

Jak sie historia z zwierzątkiem skonczyła  :tongue:

----------


## donvitobandito

Jest na nią sposób tzw. naturalny. Gdyby naprawdę już komuś niszczyła membranę dachową czy inne elementy.

Mam kolegę sokolnika, w razie czego można go wynająć. Mogę podesłać numer na priv gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany. Sokół czy jastrząb bez problemu upolują tą kunę. 

Myślę, że to najbardziej humanitarny i skuteczny sposób.

----------


## Bertha

Kuna MOżE jest pożyteczna jeśli masz szczelny dach, nie masz kur i kurczaków i nie przeszkadzają ci bobki znaczące teren - na tarasie, na ganku wejsciowym , pod garażem itp.   Ach i jeśli walczysz z plagą dachowych [email protected]ńców literacko zwanymi gołębiami.   Innych zalet nie znam.

Jeśli komuś kuna zniszczyłą memebranę lub ocieplenie to na walkę jest deczko za późno, bo koszta są duże.  Jak naprawisz membranę w wykończonym budynku?  Zresztą klejenie to tylko półśrodek.  Kunie dasz taśmę aby zakleiła?

Budująć trzeba uważać, że kuna już jest w okolicy. Dach i podbitka razem.

----------


## jumar78

Mała porada z mojej strony. U mnie tajkże nad ranem dochodziły hałasy spod dachu. 
Postanowiłem nastawić kamerę ażeby zobaczyć gdzie włazi Do tego celu specjalnie zakupiłem kamerę IP znanego chinskiego producenta za 150zl. Pierwszej nocy zaczęły dochodzić informacje, o wykryciu ruchu. Jakie było moje zdziwienie gdy zobaczayłem szczury grasujące pod moim dachem. 
Strasznie inteliugentne zwierzeta. Dopiero po kilku dniach zdecydował sie wejść do zywołapki. 
Znalazłem też po wielu dniach drogę którą się dostawały na dach. Po podniesieniu poziomu wody w stawie, wchodziły one burzówką, potem rynnami na dach. 
Naprawde pomocna okazała sie kamera i obserwacja zwierzat. Także polecam ten sposób na nierówną walkę  :wink:

----------


## tropikalna

A jest takie coś jak antykuna do samochodów, może dałoby się na poddaszu zamontować. Czy kuny są wgl groźne dla człowieka w jakiś spoósb?

----------


## Bertha

Środki zapachowe pod maską może jakiś czas działają, przestrzeń strychu jest troszkę większa.   Chyba że się mylę. 
Bezpośrednie zagrożenie dla człowieka może być gdyby kuna kogoś dziabnęła w pompkę - po bólu i sie zagoi.  
Najgroźniejsze są zniszczenia materialne np. zniszczone ocieplenie (wełna/ styropian/ membrana), obfajdany strych, naniesiona chabanina a za tym idą myszy oraz inne tatałajstwo.  Do nocnych hałasów można przywyknąć, ale do smrodu nigdy. O florze bakteryjnej nie napiszę, bo bakterii maszerujacych czwórkami nie widziałem, ale co się lęgnie na zaśmierdziałych kawałkach schabu, szynki, spleśniałym chlebie i suchych bobkach po kunach to każdy potrafi wygooglować samodzielnie.  Może niekoniecznie przy deserze  :big tongue: 
Dzieciaki chowane na hałasach kun rozpoznają je bezbłednie.
Hałasy w bloku nad 10. piętrem też lokatorzy zwalali na ptaszyska, okazało się że to rozrabiające kuny.  Wystarczy rozumiec co sie słyszy i przyczaić się wieczorem z noktowizorem, aby zobaczyć jak biegają po elewacji i gzymsach.
Miałem zwierzątka kopę lat i wiem o czym piszę. Po remoncie dachu (wymiana pokrycia, podbitka na szczelnie) jeszcze kilka razy były wycieczki po dachu (a nuż uda się wejść?) .  Teraz często wrzaski dochodza z ogrodu ale z poziomu ziemi , ha, ha, ha!  Niedawno taka jedna przez  kilka minut darła się jak opętana, bo chyba spadło na nią polano kominkowe u sąsiada.  Nawet mocnej latarki z 30metrów  się nie przestraszyła.  Oczy jak dwa ogniki i prychała jakby  broniła przychówku.  Wtedy bywa groźna, lecz to nie ta pora roku - młode przychodzą na świat w marcu.

----------


## noc

> Środki zapachowe pod maską może jakiś czas działają, przestrzeń strychu jest troszkę większa.   Chyba że się mylę. 
> Bezpośrednie zagrożenie dla człowieka może być gdyby kuna kogoś dziabnęła w pompkę - po bólu i sie zagoi.  
> Najgroźniejsze są zniszczenia materialne np. zniszczone ocieplenie (wełna/ styropian/ membrana), obfajdany strych, naniesiona chabanina a za tym idą myszy oraz inne tatałajstwo.  Do nocnych hałasów można przywyknąć, ale do smrodu nigdy. O florze bakteryjnej nie napiszę, bo bakterii maszerujacych czwórkami nie widziałem, ale co się lęgnie na zaśmierdziałych kawałkach schabu, szynki, spleśniałym chlebie i suchych bobkach po kunach to każdy potrafi wygooglować samodzielnie.  Może niekoniecznie przy deserze 
> Dzieciaki chowane na hałasach kun rozpoznają je bezbłednie.
> Hałasy w bloku nad 10. piętrem też lokatorzy zwalali na ptaszyska, okazało się że to rozrabiające kuny.  Wystarczy rozumiec co sie słyszy i przyczaić się wieczorem z noktowizorem, aby zobaczyć jak biegają po elewacji i gzymsach.
> Miałem zwierzątka kopę lat i wiem o czym piszę. Po remoncie dachu (wymiana pokrycia, podbitka na szczelnie) jeszcze kilka razy były wycieczki po dachu (a nuż uda się wejść?) .  Teraz często wrzaski dochodza z ogrodu ale z poziomu ziemi , ha, ha, ha!  Niedawno taka jedna przez  kilka minut darła się jak opętana, bo chyba spadło na nią polano kominkowe u sąsiada.  Nawet mocnej latarki z 30metrów  się nie przestraszyła.  Oczy jak dwa ogniki i prychała jakby  broniła przychówku.  Wtedy bywa groźna, lecz to nie ta pora roku - młode przychodzą na świat w marcu.


Kuna groźna, żartujesz?
Przecież to zwierzątko wielkości kota, co człowiekowi może zrobić? Pomijam jakieś choroby, wściekliznę czy coś, bo to i mysz jest wtedy groźna. Chyba że mówisz o groźnej dla kotów i niedużych psów, to cały czas jest groźnym przeciwnikiem. 
Mam zamontowanego pastucha i od roku spokój, żadnej interwencji nocnej, spowodowanej kuną na dachu. Przed montażem urządzenia nie mogła się dostać do wełny, ale wyrywała docięte dachówki w koszu, demolowała pas pod gąsiorami, budziła w nocy. Kilka razy ją przeganiałem, ta "moja" była ostrożna, na odgłos otwieranych drzwi i kroków uciekała. Dopiero ostrożne otwarcie drzwi i cichutkie wyjście z domu, pozwoliły zobaczyć w świetle latarki, co to za stworzenie. W klatkę nie dała się złapać, a po strzałach z procy i tak wracała. 
Złowienie w klatkę nic i tak nie daje, bo ona wróci po wywiezieniu, albo przyjdzie nowa. Pastuch rozwiązuje problem raz na zawsze. Nawet przy odeskowaniu może narobić szkód, bo demoluje poszycie dachowe. Choć to drobiazg w porównaniu do tego, gdy już uda się jej dostać do wełny.

----------


## Bertha

> Kuna groźna, żartujesz?
> Przecież to zwierzątko wielkości kota, co człowiekowi może zrobić? Pomijam *jakieś choroby, wściekliznę czy coś,* bo to i mysz jest wtedy groźna. Chyba że mówisz o groźnej dla kotów i niedużych psów, to cały czas jest groźnym przeciwnikiem. .......


Pies może zaatakować, kot, borsuk, jenot to i kuna.
Właśnie te choroby są groźnie.   Leczyłeś się z takich?  Nie życzę nikomu.  Szczególnie gdy zatakuje dzieciaka i zostaje uraz na psyche. 
Temat przerabiałem latem, wieczorem wróciłem z rodziną, otwieram ręcznie furtkę a zza skrzydła wypada agresywna samica.  Drobna kotłowanina i po ptokach ale po co dzieciaki narażać?  
Jeśli kuna nie bedzie miała u ciebie oparcia w postaci gniazda, to nie będzie się czuła pewnie i pierwsza będzie spieprzać na odgłos kroków.
Generalnie nawet każdego psa można podejść fortelem a mniejsze zwierzątka siłą. Tylko po co się szarpać po próżnicy?  Są przyjemniejsze zajęcia.

----------


## Kosiorek77

Witam w zeszłym roku zaczęła się inwazja kun na mój ogród. Nie mam żadnych zwierząt. Zauważyłem że niektóre drzewka nowo posadzone są jakby tak pootrzaskiwane, przez tydzień po każdej nocy to samo. Zostawiłem raz dwie mocne latarki co by oświetlało i włączone radio na całą noc i co? i to samo. Siedziałem całą noc, co to może być? nad 4 tą rano patrzę i widzę jak kuna siedzi na krzaku i trzepocze tylnymi nogami po krzaku. Przez miesiąc złapałem w łapkę 4 szt. Pół roku był spokój i znowu. Zastawiłem łapkę i uwaga. Rano patrzę jajka nie ma, klatka zamknięta, na skorupce, pod klatką, na zasuwce pełno krwi dodatkowo na zasuwce sierść i ślady mocnego drapania, czyżby otworzyła klatkę i uciekła?

----------


## marcin225

Tak z ciekawości co zrobiłeś z tymi 4 kunami złapanymi w łapkę?  :smile:

----------


## Kosiorek77

> Tak z ciekawości co zrobiłeś z tymi 4 kunami złapanymi w łapkę?


Zostały wypuszczone 120 km od domu, a co myślisz że wrzuciły?

----------


## Bertha

> Zostały wypuszczone 120 km od domu, a co myślisz że wrzuciły?


Koty i psy potrafią wrócić z większych dystansów...

----------


## giman

A może nakarmić kunami jakieś inne zwierzątko. 
Ktoś tu proponował sokoły, jastrzębie. Czysta natura.

----------


## Bertha

Sokoły, jastrzębie w nocy nie polują.  Kuna generalnie śmiga po zachodzie słońca, aczkolwiek widziałem wracającą w południe z zakupami gdy młode darły mordy z głodu na strychu.  Lecz to bywało podczas solidnych zim w latach 80'.  Raz skacząc z jabłoni na dach upuściła pół chleba , hukło o szybę i parapet .  Kiedy indziej podczas skoku z sąsiedniego drzewka (też jabłoń przy południowej ścianie)  puściła z pyska kawał chabaniny skubnięty komuś z balkonu. Też upaćkane tłuszczem okno, parapet i dziura w śniegu w której znalazłem duży kawał wędzonego mięsiwa.  
Hodowlę tych zwierzątek można zwalczyć tylko szczelnym dachem i szczelną podbitką. niektórzy twierdzą że pastuch elektryczny pomaga....   
Szczerze życzę powodzenia.
Remont dachu jest zbyt kosztowny, aby bawić się w takie eksperymenty.

----------


## giman

Nie znam się na kunach i sokołach. O ptakach przeczytałem kilka postów wcześniej.
Dziwię się tylko, że ludzie, którym kuny niszczą dobytek i zatruwają życie/spokój się nad nimi litują.
Zrozumiałbym gdyby to byli weganie, ale statystycznie rzecz biorąc piszą o tym pewnie fani schabowego i nóżki z kurczaka.

----------


## krzyzowka89

U mnie niezawodnym sposobem są zapachowe woreczki kunagone z psią sierścią. Wystarczy je w paru miejscach rozłożyć i problem z głowy. Zapach skutecznie je odstrasza na długi długi czas  :wink:

----------


## Bertha

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   Pies był zawsze, a kuna biegała:
a)  w nocy
b)  po płotach i z drzewa na drzewo jak wiewiórka (po metalowym bezszelestnie, po drewnianym leciutko było słychać drapanie pazurami)

Niestety pies >20kg to nie wewiórka.

----------


## noc

> A może nakarmić kunami jakieś inne zwierzątko. 
> Ktoś tu proponował sokoły, jastrzębie. Czysta natura.


Aby kuną karmić, musiałbyś ją najpierw pojmać :big grin: . Rada jak z maścią na szczury.
Poza tym, nie sądzę by znalazł się ptak, który da sobie radę ze zdrową dorosłą kuną, to błyskawica walki, szybka i silna. Może orzeł, ale orły są zbyt ociężałe i leniwe, poza tym śpią w nocy.



> Hodowlę tych zwierzątek można zwalczyć tylko szczelnym dachem i szczelną podbitką. niektórzy twierdzą że pastuch elektryczny pomaga....   
> Szczerze życzę powodzenia.
> Remont dachu jest zbyt kosztowny, aby bawić się w takie eksperymenty.


Solidny dach, to najlepsze zabezpieczenie.
Ale dobrze ułożony dookoła domu pastuch daje radę. Od dwóch lat ani stuknięcia w dachu, a próbowała gadzina we wcześniejsze dwie zimy. Raz w nocy coś łomotnęło o taras, parę tygodni po montażu pastucha. Po chwili wyszedłem sprawdzić, ale nic nie znalazłem, żadnej przewróconej rzeczy domowo-ogrodowej, chyba to kuna spadła po strzale elektrycznym. Od tej pory już nie pojawiła się, dostała klapsa i znalazła sobie coś innego.
U mnie pastuch działa, a byłem zdesperowany, nocne pobudki, porozwalane gąsiory, kosze, powyciągana pianka, itp. Aha, mam 2 druty w odległości kilku cm od siebie, + i -, cały dom opasany po ścianie.



> Zrozumiałbym gdyby to byli weganie, ale statystycznie rzecz biorąc piszą o tym pewnie fani schabowego i nóżki z kurczaka.


A co ma kuna do weganów? Nie-weganie mieliby ją sobie serwować na obiad? Każdego zwierzaka szkoda zabijać bez potrzeby. Dlatego chronię się pastuchem, nie zabije, ale zwierzę popamięta do końca swoich dni.



> Pies był zawsze, a kuna biegała:
> a)  w nocy
> b)  po płotach i z drzewa na drzewo jak wiewiórka (po metalowym bezszelestnie, po drewnianym leciutko było słychać drapanie pazurami)
> 
> Niestety pies >20kg to nie wewiórka.


Kuna nic sobie z psów nie robi. Małych nie boi się, a dla większych jest zbyt szybka i zwinna.
Jest nie mniej zwinna niż wiewiórka, bo przecież poluje na nie, musi być wręcz szybsza. Raz widziałem nocne polowanie kuny na wiewiórkę. Kuna nic sobie nie robiła z naszej bliskości, gdy zapalałem latarkę, oba zwierzaki nieruchomiały na wysokości 7-8 mt na drzewie, gdy gasiłem światło, wiewiórka ruszała a za nią kuna. Na rzucane patyka na postrach nie reagowała. W końcu zniknęły gdzieś wyżej w gęstszych gałęziach.

----------


## Tomek_Banan

Był artykuł w gazecie AutoExpert na temat odstraszaczy na kuny.
W artykule jest napisane, że najbardziej istotny krok to usunięcie zapachu kuny przed montażem odstraszacza.

W Inter Cars kupiłem piankę do usuwania zapachu i odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy Standard z firmy STOP&GO.

Najpierw spryskałem cała komorę silnika ta pianką, a następnie zamontowałem odstraszacz. 
Na całość wydałem 180 pln.

Sprawdzam codziennie pod maską i widzę, że od kiedy zamontowałem urządzenie jest Ok.
Nie widać śladów łapek. Używam od dwóch miesięcy.
Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej.

----------


## giman

> A co ma kuna do weganów? Nie-weganie mieliby ją sobie serwować na obiad? Każdego zwierzaka szkoda zabijać bez potrzeby. Dlatego chronię się pastuchem, nie zabije, ale zwierzę popamięta do końca swoich dni.


Nie chodzi o serwowanie dobrze wiesz. Pisałem o bezsilności, czytałem o ludziach co walczą z kuną 2-3-4 *rok.* 
To, że nadal chcą ją przegonić a nie przejdą w krok zabicia mnie dziwi. I tak jasne szkoda zabijać jakiekolwiek zwierzę. 
Z drugiej strony zdania nie zmienię i jak ktoś walczy z kuną 2-3-4 rok a wcina kurczaki i schabowego, ale przez myśl nie przejdzie mu zabicie kuny to jest hipokrytą.

----------


## Pytajnick

Niedawno zauważyłem na aku mojego samochodu ślady pobytu jakiegoś zwierzaka. Podpytywałem przy okazji znajomych czy wiedzą kto te łupiny zostawił i zgadałem się z jednym gościem o kunie. Okazało się, że jego brat mieszkający na wsi, bardzo się z kuny cieszy. Ba, zostawił jej starą stodołę, którą planował wyburzyć i czasami jej coś smakowitego podrzuca. Byłem zaskoczony w pierwszej chwili ale po dalszych wyjaśnieniach jest to dla mnie całkowicie zrozumiałe. Sąsiedztwo owego człowieka to tzw wystawkowicze zwożący "śmieci" z Niemiec i warsztat wulkanizacyjny. Jedni mają na podwórku stertę poniemiecką a drudzy stertę opon. W tym wszystkim szczury mają doskonałe lokum a kuna jest obrońcą terenu  :big grin:

----------


## Davo

Dzień Dobry, 
Widzę ze problem z kunami ma chyba każdy. Szukam pomocy, porady a nie mogłem nic sensownego znaleźć. Mieszkam w domu na poddaszu, jakimś cudem kuna weszła pod dach i siedzi mi na płycie regipsowej w roku pokoju (nad pokojem). Dzisiaj przyszła do mnie paczka z urządzeniem DUO PRO PESTREPELLER i mam problem. W opisie urządzenia jest napisane że dźwięk przechodzi przez płyty gipsowe a gość przez telefon ze sklepu powiedział mi że tak średnio.. Czy ktoś miał takie coś? Szkoda mi trochę niszczyć płyty żeby urządzenie wsadzić a nie chcę trzymać włączonego urządzenia na marne :| 

czy ktoś może mi pomóc? :sad:

----------


## Kosiorek77

Nie no dźwięk na pewno przejdzie przez płytę, tylko czy ten dźwięk jest słyszalny przez człowieka? bo ja mam odstraszacz, że zmienną częstotliwością i jak przestawię na np. kuny to dźwięk jest słyszalny  w obrębie 50 m.

----------


## Davo

wywierciłem małe dziurki w płycie. Zauważyłem że kuny się przenoszą coś powoli ale nie do końca chyba to działa :| nie wiem, poczekam jeszcze kilka dni... Dzisiaj słyszałem jak biegają po (i tu mnie zabijcie, nie wiem jak to się nazywa... takie plastikowe imituje drewno i to jest od ściany do końca dachu na zewnątrz) to one po tym biegają czyli za ścianą. a dźwięk jest słyszalny dla człowieka, ja słyszę, dziewczyna usiedzieć nie może bo tak ją to drażni.

----------


## Frankai

> Niedawno zauważyłem na aku mojego samochodu ślady pobytu jakiegoś zwierzaka. [...] Okazało się, że jego brat mieszkający na wsi, bardzo się z kuny cieszy.


Nie cieszyłbym się z kuny w aucie bo:
- uwielbia gryźć rurki z podciśnieniem a zwłaszcza w Seatach i Skodach (inne VAG także) oraz Toyotach (mi w Skodzie 3 razy pogryzła). Winna mączka kostna która jest składnikiem rurek
- niszczy wyściółkę maski - nie wiem czy robiła sobie miejsce czy potrzebowała materiału, czy może tak ze złośliwości. Jedną zmieniłem, zaczęła niszczyć mi drugą.
- niektórym ponoć gryzie też przewody elektryczne.

----------


## kaczy1357

Cześć .Jak większość z Was  dopadła i nasz dach ta mała cholera.Dach niewielki i mam możliwość z dobudówki dostać się pod podbitkę .wiem którędy wchodzi ale aby temu zapobiec muszę być pewny ,że jej akurat nie ma.Muszę sprawić ,żeby sobie wyszła choć na chwilęTak się zastanawiam czy można ją wygonić dymem wpuszczonym pod połać dachu podpowiedzcie, może inny sposób aby ją skutecznie wygonić i wtedy natychmiast załatać dziurę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bertha

Z dymem daj se spokój, ubezpieczyciel nie będzie pochwalał twych ryzykownych zachowań.  Fotelik i przyuważyć kiedy wychodzi na zakupy i wtedy do roboty.  Pod warunkiem ze na strychu nie zostały małe, bo smród rozkładającego się mięsa będzie straszny. Młode (jeśli są) to  piszczą i awanturują się o żarcie, gdy matka nad ranem wraca z zakupami.  Bez śpiewu na ustach  :big tongue:

----------


## kaczy1357

Dzięki za radę. W sumie jest ciepło to można z browarkiem poobserwować.Jeśli chodzi o dym to myślałem o czymś bezpiecznym na przykład z wytwornicy dymu :wink:

----------


## Frankai

> Dach niewielki i mam możliwość z dobudówki dostać się pod podbitkę 
> [...] może inny sposób aby ją skutecznie wygonić i wtedy natychmiast załatać dziurę.


Często gniazdo znajduje się dość daleko od wejścia. U teściowej - nie było ociepleni - przechodziła do narożnika po przekątnej domu. Zaniosłem mini wieżę na strych, zgrałem z netu odgłosy borsuka i w ciągu dnia puszczałem ja na cały regulator (nie było podbitki). Czemu borsuka - a bo to ich jedyny naturalny wróg. Albo doceniła moje zaangażowanie, albo uznała, że jednak chce się wysypiać, a sypia w ciągu dnia.

Tak jak pisała Bertha - powinieneś zapoznać się ze zwyczajami sublokatorki. U mnie jak w zegarku - o godzinie podawanej jako zachód słońca, wystawiała łeb z rynny i po 5 minutach obserwacji - skok na drzewo. Tak trzy dni z rzędu. Strasznie punktualna była. Siedziałem pod wiatr za krzakami w odległości 10-12 metrów. Gdybym miał mocną wiatrówkę, to chyba bym spróbowałbym przycelować. Faktycznie też warto "zatroszczyć" się o ewentualne młode. Usamodzielniają się jesienią. Jest jednak szansa, że ich nie ma, bo jak to nowa lokator(-ka), może być dopiero jej pierwszy sezon godowy (początek w lipcu, ciąża 9 miesięcy). Ponoć w zimie wręcz się kłócą o miejsce i wtedy jak przypuszczam młode "trzaskają drzwiami".

----------


## Konrad162

Panowie, standard szkodnik kuna czy inna cholera izolacja zniszczona membrana też. 
Zastanawiam się, czy przy remoncie robić pełne deskowanie zamiast membrany, czy izolację na krokwiową?
Macie inne sposoby żeby trwale zabezpieczyć dach przed tym dziadostwem?
Żeby nie okazało że wyremontuję dach i za 2 lata znowu to samo

----------


## Sigma_74

mam i ja kuniska

6-7 lat temu założyłem ultra dźwięki, i powiedzmy było OKi, aktualnie to obok głośnika wywaliła takie dziury a jak jej przeszkadzało to kabel przegryzła.

nie mam pomysłu juz, jedyna rzecz to mysle o pastuchu elektrycznym.

na zywołpkę nie chce się złapać - bułka wrocławska z miodem.
poza tym mają idealne warunki, dom stoi pusty - używany jako domek wyjazdowy.

*ma ktoś może namiar na firmę co montuje pastuchy we Wrocławiu ?*

----------


## Bertha

SZCZELNE OBRÓBKI!!!  Jedyna metoda.  W metalu otwór poniżej 2 cm, w drewnie żadnego - bo powiększy. Ponadto w każdym otworze wentylacyjnym siatka , najlepiej taka aby szerszenie i osy nie wlazły.  Gniazdo szerszeni wielkości piłki, także przerabiałem na strychu. Na szczęście w listopadzie,  bo nic bym nie napisał.

----------


## Sigma_74

dziurę w desce czołowej grubości 3 cm zrobiła 
dach szczelny wszytko pomurowane.

----------


## Bertha

Cóś jej zapachniało, że tak zaparła się aby wyżreć dziurę.

----------


## forgetit

> mam i ja kuniska
> 
> 6-7 lat temu założyłem ultra dźwięki, i powiedzmy było OKi, aktualnie to obok głośnika wywaliła takie dziury a jak jej przeszkadzało to kabel przegryzła.
> 
> nie mam pomysłu juz, jedyna rzecz to mysle o pastuchu elektrycznym.
> 
> na zywołpkę nie chce się złapać - bułka wrocławska z miodem.
> poza tym mają idealne warunki, dom stoi pusty - używany jako domek wyjazdowy.
> 
> *ma ktoś może namiar na firmę co montuje pastuchy we Wrocławiu ?*


Jak się weźmiesz to sam założysz. Mi to zajęło 3 popołudnia.

----------


## mielona

Pomysł mojego kolegi, radio i jakiś halogen na fotokomórke.

----------


## marcin225

I mnie dopadło bydle, od 3 tygodni harcuje . Na początku dałem odstraszacz  ultradźwiękowy bo miałem akurat w firmie ale niewiele dał  :big grin:  W przyszłym tygodniu montuje pastucha i kamerkę żeby nagrać jak się z dachu spier... próbując wejść  :big grin:  Dzisiaj jutro powinny wszystkie elementy przyjść do pastucha.

----------


## Bertha

Wchodzi bydle po drzewach blisko budynku lub po tynku, szczególnie wzdłuż rur spustowych z rynien lub po narożniku trzymając się obu ścian prostopadłych.  Drzewa warto usunąć,  na tynku pas blachy szeroki na 1m skutecznie odetnie wejscie.  Uwaga:  kuna potrafi z barierki na balkonie skoczyć na rynnę prawie 2 m wyżej!  Akcję wyczytałem na świeżym śniegu gdy usłyszałem tuptanie po dachu.  
Bezskuteczne tuptanie, bo to było po remoncie dachu gdy próbowała wrócic na stare śmieci a tu zonk :WTF:   . Kilka prób i odpuściła.

----------


## marcin225

Drzew nie ma. Na balkon nie wejdzie bo pastuch niżej będzie i odetnie wejście.

----------


## Bertha

-> Brzytwa Ockhama .

----------


## LowMan

Cześć wszystkim,

czytam o waszych bojach, bo sam walczę już kuną od jesieni (zakup domu z rynku wtórnego z niechcianym, kunim lokatorem).
Status mojej wojny kunickiej jest taki:

Żywołapka nic nie daje. W zimie wyżerała wszystko idealnie do okoła (kamery z doświetleniem IR pięknie ją filmowały). Do środka nie weszła.
Wywaliłem winobluszcz, po którym sądziłem że się wspina, pozatykałem kilka możliwych wejść, straszyłem ultradźwiękami. Nic, znajduje inne wejście.
Ba, widziałem się z nią oko w oko z odległości jakiś 3 m (i krew mnie zalewała, że nie miałem za paskiem jakiejś wiatrówki). Patrzyła się na mnie jak na debila. W sumie nie dziwne, bo dźwięki wydawałem takie (próbując ją wystraszyć) że musiała być zdziwiona (i brzmiałem pewnie jak debil). Klaskanie, tupanie - nic.

2,5 tygodnia temu zamontowałem pastucha elektrycznego (jest kilka firm - nie będę robił reklamy - które montują w całej Polsce. Mi montowała firma z drugiego końca kraju, z tego co wiem to po prostu robią objazdy po Polsce i np. w danym tygodniu montują w północno-wschodniej, a w następnym w południowo-zachodniej).
Już myślałem, że mam spokój (pierwsza noc po montażu i coś się tłukło na zewnątrz pod oknami salonu - mam nadzieję, że ją strzelało tym 10 tys. V i spadała. Pomyślałem, w końcu. Błogi spokój. 2-3 noce i będzie spokój. Akurat ... mały sku...baniec znalazł sobie inną drogę. Wchodzi po murze i skacze z pionowej ściany w górę na balkon. Patrząc na nagrania z kamer to moim zdaniem w trakcie skoku MUSI dotykać pastucha. Nie ma szans, żeby go ominęła, a skacze codziennie (conocnie?) od co najmniej tygodnia. Wyłazi regularnie o 21:30 (+/- 15 minut) i wraca 2:30 (+/- 15 minut) - wszystko na kamerach. Ma to w głębokim poważaniu i skacze dalej ...
Może pastuch nie działa? Nie ma napięcia w tym miejscu ? 
Pastuch ma teoretycznie 10 tys. V więc chwilowo nie mam pomysłu jak sprawdzić, czy działa (samo urządzenie sygnalizuje, że pracuje, ale ja chciałbym wiedzieć, czy w tym konkretnym miejscu jest napięcie. Ktoś, coś? Miernik mam tylko do 750V AC i 1000V DC więc sporo za mało.

W przyszłym tygodniu ma przyjechać firma która instalowała pastucha i dorobić dodatkową plątaninę kabli w tym miejscu gdzie to małe sku...baństwo włazi.

Dzisiaj zainspirowały wypowiedziami niektórych przeniosłem żywołapkę i zastawiłem drogę tak, że jak już wskoczy na balkon to:
1. albo wejdzie do żywołapki
2. obejdzie ją górą?
3. będzie kombinowała przejście po wąskim gzymsie miedzy barierką a spadkiem 3m w dół (czego się pewnie nie boi ...).

Dam znać jak poszło.

----------


## Bertha

U mnie wchodziła na dach, z połaci przewijała się na podbitke i po ścianie szczytowej (drobny baranek) zasuwała kilka metrów w poziomie ( i ze siedem nad ziemią) do niezaślepionego gąsiora i hyc na strych.  Zaślepiłem boki gąsiorów, to znalazła miejsce gdzie potrafiła przecisnąć się w miejscu braku podbitki. Nie miałem szans.  Skończyło się dopiero po wymianie dachu - blacha i szczelna podbitka. Wszystkie inne metody to półśrodki,  do czasu aż trafi się cwańszy lub mniej lękliwy osobnik .

----------


## marcin225

Jak ma młode to będzie próbowała cały czas. Jak nowa się nadzieje na pastucha to raczej odpuści dach.  Ty masz widocznie taką która ma już gniazdo i pewno  młode dlatego mimo popieszczenia pastuchem próbowała dalej. 

P.S Jak jesteś niepewny działania pastucha to dotknij, a się przekonasz .

----------


## LowMan

Chyba mamy pierwszy mikro-sukces. Wygląda na to, że kuna nie spała dzisiaj w dzień u nas.
Zamiast wyjść z dachu jak zwykle 21:30 +/- 15 minut przyszła 22:03 z zewnątrz. Z nocy z kolei jest nagranie jak ogląda co dla niej przygotowałem, ale się nie skusiła.

Oprócz pastucha, którego będę chciał sam zobaczyć na jakimś mierniku jak przyjedzie ekipa na poprawkę, wiedziałem, że skacze z rogu budynku na balkon.
Zainspirowany "ścieżką zdrowia" kilka stron wcześniej, zablokowałem wejście na balkon płytą pilśniową (będzie do wyrzucenia bo zamoknie - wiem) zostawiając tylko małe przejście przy którym jest żywołapka.
Kuna przyszła, obejrzała i poszła. Potem zrobiła ze 3 kółka dookoła domu i się poddała.
Teraz 22 z hakiem przyszła obejrzała wszystko jeszcze raz i nie podjęła ryzyka. Teraz nabija kilometry do okoła domu próbując wspinać się na co tylko wlezie.
Odpaliła m.in. już naświetlacze. Widzę też, że wącha pastucha z pewną dozą nieśmiałości. Póki co 5 kółek do okoła domu i gdzieś polazłą. Nie ma jej już 15 minut.

Nie wiem jak ekipa od pastucha zabezpieczy to miejsce, ale jak nic nie pomoże to po prostu zamiast tej płyty wstawię tam jakąś siatkę i tyle. Miejsce mało widoczne, więc jakoś szpecić nie będzie.
Póki co trzymam kciuki, ale wygląda na to, że po miesiącach ganiania się z kuną jest szansa, że w końcu ma problem z dostaniem się na dach.

----------


## LowMan

> P.S Jak jesteś niepewny działania pastucha to dotknij, a się przekonasz .


Miałem kilka razy w życiu nikłą przyjemność podpięcia się po 230V. Jestem mocno nieprzekonany do testowania na sobie 10 000V ...
Próbowałem świetlówką, ale chyba impuls za krótki jest, bo nie świeci w żadnym miejscu, nawet przy "pudełku".
Jakieś bezpieczniejsze pomysły na testy?

----------


## LowMan

Slag właśnie wlazła.
Nie widzę dokładnie którędy poszła, ale na 99% nad żywołapką ...

Uparte gówno ...

Jutro jej to mocniej zastawię !

----------


## Janekk1234

mi kuna pare tyg temu pogryzła kabel w samochodzie odpowiadający za prąd w napędzie hybrydowym. koszt wymiany 16 tysięcy , pokryty z AC

teraz pod maską mam różne śmierdzące domestosty kostki WC i sierść psa. powinno pomóc.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Chyba mamy pierwszy mikro-sukces. Wygląda na to, że kuna nie spała dzisiaj w dzień u nas.


Znajomy miał kunę w poniemieckim domu. Jak harcowała w ociepleniu poddasza, to dachówki spadały. W dzień spała, więc nie dał jej spać, włączając muzę na maxa, kiedy domownicy wychodzili do pracy/szkoły. Po tygodniu kuna się wyprowadziła i od kilku lat spokój.
Warto spróbować, bo uszu sobie raczej nie zasłoni ,choć to sprytna bestia  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> mi kuna pare tyg temu pogryzła kabel w samochodzie odpowiadający za prąd w napędzie hybrydowym. koszt wymiany 16 tysięcy , pokryty z AC
> 
> teraz pod maską mam różne śmierdzące domestosty kostki WC i sierść psa. powinno pomóc.


Czemu nie trzymasz auta w nocy w garażu?

----------


## giman

> Czemu nie trzymasz auta w nocy w garażu?


Bo zazwyczaj nie ma tam już miejsca na samochód  :big grin:  Tak wygląda z mojego oglądu różnych domów.

A co do kun to nie śledzę wnikliwie wątku, ale czy w je zawsze chcecie przepędzić, ale zachować jej życie?

----------


## Bertha

> Miałem kilka razy w życiu nikłą przyjemność podpięcia się po 230V. Jestem mocno nieprzekonany do testowania na sobie 10 000V ...
> Próbowałem świetlówką, ale chyba impuls za krótki jest, bo nie świeci w żadnym miejscu, nawet przy "pudełku".
> Jakieś bezpieczniejsze pomysły na testy?


230V to jest 50Hz ,  w pastuchu masz 10kV szpilki chyba mikrosekundowe co kilkadziesiąt milisekund  i krzywdy ci nie zrobi, no nie zabije.  Tak samo 16kV ze starego czarno-białego tv.  Ukłucie jak gorąca igła i tyle.    Grzebałem kiedys w tej branży,  przy zdjętym domku WN 6,5kV z PL504  albo i 16kV z EY86   (oba to 15,625 kHz)  siekło mnie nie raz i żyję.  Kiedyś sprawdzaliśmy kineskop przyłączony luzem do dawcy napięcia (inny tv , zdjęta tylka ścianka, podana podstawka i kabel WN - ten z boku bańki), kolega trzyma, włączam tv, zaczyna mruczeć generator ramki i piska g.linii a kolega sie drze. Natychmiast  wtyczka ze ściany - okazało się że zapomnieliśmy o uziemieniu bańki!!!    Twarda sztuka że nie rzucił kinola na ziemię.  Podobnie 25kV ze świecy zapłonowej - trzepnie ale nie zabije.   Ale już młode drzewko muskające liśćmi przewody 10 czy 20kV może być groźnie.  Drzewko ma soki czyli dobrze przewodzi i dotknięte może cię śmiertelnie porazić.  Z WN na słupach czy w kablach żartów nie ma!!!

----------


## Janekk1234

> Czemu nie trzymasz auta w nocy w garażu?


po pierwsze nie mam garażu a po drugie stało się to na działce letniskowej na wsi, tam też nie mam garazu.

----------


## donvitobandito

Pytanie do znawców- czy kuna i lis to jest to samo, czy inne zwierzę?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Pytanie do znawców- czy kuna i lis to jest to samo, czy inne zwierzę?


ocipialeś ? może jeszcze świnie albo innego konia tam wciśniesz

----------


## Bertha

Swinja i kuń majo po cztery kończyny, majo kopyta vel racice, majo po jednym ogonie i po jednej paszczy, majo uszy, majo ócz tyle samo.  To jaka różnica między nimi?

----------


## marcin225

> po pierwsze nie mam garażu a po drugie stało się to na działce letniskowej na wsi, tam też nie mam garazu.


Tak zapytałem nawiązując do tych wszystkich krytyków garaży przy domu  :big grin:   Pod wiatke kuna wejdzie bez problemu...

----------


## Janekk1234

> Tak zapytałem nawiązując do tych wszystkich krytyków garaży przy domu   Pod wiatke kuna wejdzie bez problemu...


jasne w garażu bezpieczniej jeśli chodzi o kunę i śniegu nie trzeba skrobać ale nie wyobrażam sobie codziennie operacji otwierania bramy. u mnie auto stoi na nieogrodzonej części działki tylko wsiadam i jadę.

----------


## Bertha

Brama na pilota i po problemie.  Wychodzisz z domu klick pilotem, zanim wsiądziesz i odpalisz to brama się otworzy.

----------


## LowMan

> Drzewko ma soki czyli dobrze przewodzi i dotknięte może cię śmiertelnie porazić.


To może świeżego liścia na suchej desce i zewrzeć nim (liściem) przewody? Powinno coś się zadziać.

Zabudowałem francy balkon. Moim zdaniem albo będzie skakać na beton albo wejdzie do żywołapki.
Wyszła punkt 21:30, więc albo w nocy mnie obudzi hałaś od żywołapki albo będę monitoring z nocy przeglądał.

----------


## Bertha

Z rynny na trawnik 5 m niżej skoczy gdy ją zmusisz.

----------


## marcin225

> Z rynny na trawnik 5 m niżej skoczy gdy ją zmusisz.


Ale to chodzi o ten skok do góry a nie z dachu na trawnik.

----------


## giman

A może zamiast żywołapki spróbuj martwołapkę.

----------


## marcin225

Jechałem ostatnio do teściowej to widziałem przejeżdżając przez wioskę jakąś jak biegła od domu do domu wzdłuż drogi... w biały dzień. Aż korciło żeby lekko skręcić...

----------


## LowMan

> A może zamiast żywołapki spróbuj martwołapkę.


A masz? Chętnie kupię  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> A masz? Chętnie kupię


Łatwo przerobić, ktoś tu pisał. Jak już się złapie to rzucasz koc na klatkę , pod rurę wydechową z auta i po 5 minutach kuna martwa  :big grin:

----------


## LowMan

Skończyłem przeglądać monitoring.
1:1 Dzisiaj nie weszła.
Wskoczyła na balkon z trudem (bo jej jeszcze bardziej poplątałem pastucha. Chyba oberwała kilka razy, bo prawie spadła, ale w końcu dała radę wdrapać się na balkon i nawet nie obejrzała dobrze wejścia prowadzącego prosto do żywołapki, tylko czym prędzej skoczyła z 3 metrów na kostkę brukową jak najdalej od domu.
Zobaczymy co będzie dzisiaj.

----------


## Bertha

@marcin225
Panowie przeginacie.  Wężem se podłącz rurę wydechową do kabiny i co?  Jak już uśmiercać kunę, to kulą a nie w bestialski sposób.

----------


## marcin225

Akurat patent ze spalinami jest wyjątkowo humanitarny bo zwierzę po prostu zasypia i już się nie budzi.

----------


## Robinson74

> Zamiast wyjść z dachu jak zwykle 21:30 +/- 15 minut przyszła 22:03 z zewnątrz. Z nocy z kolei jest nagranie jak ogląda co dla niej przygotowałem, ale się nie skusiła.


Możesz napisać jaki masz sprzęt do tak wnikliwych obserwacji i nagrywania? 
Taka informacja może mi się przydać w przyszłości. Oby nie!

----------


## Bertha

> Akurat patent ze spalinami jest wyjątkowo humanitarny bo zwierzę po prostu zasypia i już się nie budzi.


Powiedz to tym stu osobom które przeżyły komorę gazową 
_ https://tvn24.pl/polska/przezyli-kom...hwitz-ra508492

_Albo spróbuj.

----------


## marcin225

> Albo spróbuj.


No jakbym złapał to bym wypróbował pewno  :smile:

----------


## LowMan

> Możesz napisać jaki masz sprzęt do tak wnikliwych obserwacji i nagrywania? 
> Taka informacja może mi się przydać w przyszłości. Oby nie!


Mam monitoring na kamerach IP. Mam kilka kamer (polecam HikVision). Kamery obowiązkowo co najmniej 4M piksele. Ja mam 5M (8 trochę za drogie). Do tego wszystkie kamery z doświetleniem IR (mam po 48 LED IR w każdej kamerze). Oczywiście wszystko na WiFi, bo dom kupiłem gotowy i na prucie ścian pd PoE się nie zdecydowałem, a prąd był bo do okoła domu były naświetlacze (takie lampy halogenowe z czujkami ruchu).
Do nagrywania używam NAS Synology z ich oprogramowaniem Surveillance Station (licencja na obsługę 2 kamer jest za free, kolejne kosztują).

Nie wiem skąd jesteś, ale jeżeli sensowna odległość od Wrocławia, to mogę założyć/pomóc w założeniu takiego monitoringu. Przydaje się nie tylko na kuny, ale i na inne okazje.

----------


## LowMan

Proszę Państwa, dzisiaj w nocy nie odważyła się nawet podjąć próby wejścia.
Była obecna na działce, chodziła, ale nawet łap nie położyła na budynku. A na pewno nie w miejscu gdzie wchodziła.
Czyżby jednak szokujące doznania po spotkaniu z pastuchem zapadły jej w pamięć?

Będę obserwował dalej i dam znać.

----------


## Bertha

:smile:

----------


## Robinson74

> Nie wiem skąd jesteś, ale jeżeli sensowna odległość od Wrocławia, to mogę założyć/pomóc w założeniu takiego monitoringu. Przydaje się nie tylko na kuny, ale i na inne okazje.


Odległość niestety bezsensowna - podkarpackie.  :smile:  
Na razie mam wyprowadzone z poddasza skrętki CAT5 200 MHz w 6 narożnikach domu - na ewentualne kamery monitoringu, ale to było raczej z myślą o monitorowaniu otoczenia domu. 
Czy możesz zrobić zdjęcie, żeby pokazać lokalizację kamer do śledzenia kuny?

----------


## LowMan

> Odległość niestety bezsensowna - podkarpackie.  
> Na razie mam wyprowadzone z poddasza skrętki CAT5 200 MHz w 6 narożnikach domu - na ewentualne kamery monitoringu, ale to było raczej z myślą o monitorowaniu otoczenia domu. 
> Czy możesz zrobić zdjęcie, żeby pokazać lokalizację kamer do śledzenia kuny?


Cat5? Proszę powiedz, że chociaż Cat5E albo może jednak Cat6 ?
Cat5 to wymarła technologia. Kabla Cat5 nie widziałem w użyciu ze 20 lat.
Na szczęście 200Mhz sugeruje że to jednak Cat5E.

No odległość na wpadnięcie dość duża.
Kamery są obecnie ustawione wybitnie na kunę: na drabinach, przykręcone do pergoli oraz na dachu budki na narzędzia.
Generalnie są kilka metrów od domu na przedłużaczach, zasilacze w workach szczelnie zawinięte + powertape i dzięki WiFi wszystko śmiga.
To nie jest ustawienie docelowe  :Biggrin: 

Kuna nic, a nic sobie nie robi z kamer. Miałem wcześniej jedną leżącą na balkonie (kamerę, nie kunę) i mam pięknie nagrania jak ją kuna obwąchuje.


Ja ustawiając kamery kierowałem się podejrzeniami gdzie może wchodzić na budynek i gdzie może wchodzić do dachu / wychodzić z dachu.
Przestawiałem kamery co kilka dni/nocy i w końcu znalazłem odpowiednie miejsca. Do tego przyjadą się właśnie drabiny ( z ziemi trochę za nisko i słaby widok jest), przedłużacze i WiFi.

----------


## LowMan

Mały wredny $&#@*$#& znalazł sobie najwyraźniej nowe wejście.
Tego gdzie oberwał nie ruszy. Ale widzę jak o 21:30 wychodzi ze swojego stałego miejsca. I wczoraj i dzisiaj.
Jedną kamerę na szybko po ciemku przestawiłem, ale wygląda na to, że jutro czeka mnie ostre przestawianie i dokładne obejrzenie podbitki. Może jakąś dziurę sobie zrobiła i wchodzi teraz przez podbitkę, a nie przez dach?
Masakra co za uparte i wredne stworzenie ...

----------


## Pytajnick

Młode rodzą się w maju, więc może to jest powód, że nie odpuszcza.

----------


## Bertha

Jeśli urodziła to nie dawno.  Jak młode porosną to poinformują o tym okolicę,  wrzask będzie jak w przedszkolu po wakacjach.

----------


## LowMan

Młode chyba są, bo słyszałem coś jakby piszczenie dzisiaj w górnej łazience.
Jak łaziłem dookoła domu i oglądałem podbitkę + nowe kąty na kamery (muszę w końcu ogarnąć którędy gówno wchodzi i wykluczyć jej kolejną drogę; już nie ogarniam. którędy włazi. Pastuch wszędzie jest, nie widzę miejsca na przeskok obok niego) to usłyszałem jak łazi w podbitce niedaleko tego miejsca gdzie wydawało mi się, że coś piszczy od strony łazienki.
Tak więc chyba mam potencjalne miejsce gniazda.

----------


## giman

> Tak więc chyba mam potencjalne miejsce gniazda.


To moze rozwiązanie od Pytajnika



> W dzień spała, więc nie dał jej spać, włączając muzę na maxa, kiedy domownicy wychodzili do pracy/szkoły. Po tygodniu kuna się wyprowadziła i od kilku lat spokój.

----------


## LowMan

> To moze rozwiązanie od Pytajnika


U nie się nie sprawdzi, bo pracujemy 100% z domu (taka praca). Co gorzej kompa i cały sprzęt mam dokładnie obok. Nie dam rady pracować w takim hałasie (lubię pracować w ciszy, ewentualnie jak za duży hałas jest w okół to jakaś cicha muzyczka).


W nocy z piątek na sobotę znalazłem na monitoringu nowe miejsce wchodzenia.
Obok domu rosną sobie jałowce (thuje - zwał jak zwał). Jeden się tak rozrósł, że mimo, że pień w rzucie jest dobre 50cm od dachu to gałęzie dotykały dachu.
Ponieważ widziałem jak się z kuną raz kłóciłem (patrz moje poprzednie posty), że uciekła po nim, to go mocno przyciąłem.
Pień do jakiś 2m i tylko miękkie gałęzie (takie, że na pewno po nich nie wejdzie) wystawały wyżej.
No i mam na kamerze jak ta łajza skacze z tego pnia na dach (moim zdaniem z dużym prawdopodobieństwem dotykając lekko pastucha).
Aż to zmierzyłem. Skok był lekko ponad 1 m (jeden metr) do góry i 50cm w bok - jednocześnie. Byłem przekonany, że nie da rady tak daleko skoczyć w górę. A tutaj niespodzianka. Skacze i nie ma z tym problemu - szok !!!.

Tak więc wczoraj ten jałowiec najbliżej dachu został zredukowany do wysokości 30cm (został kawałek pnia, którym zajmę się później),a kolejny 1m dalej na wszelki wypadek ma już tylko 1,5 m od ziemi. Czyli teraz skok musiałby być jednocześnie 1,5m do góry i 1,5m w bok. Tego to już mam nadzieję nie ogarnie.
Dzisiaj przyszła i z niedowierzaniem śpiewała: zaje**li krzaczek, nie wiadomo kto (dla tych co nie znają: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN9WMu_uHH8).

Właśnie oglądam jak zapierdziela do okoła domu i szuka nowego wejścia. Ale teraz to już chyba nie będzie miała jak wejść. Chyba, że centralnie po pastuchu. Ciekawe czy i co wykombinuje.

----------


## Bertha

Spoko.  _Wynajem drona_ -> Uncle Google

----------


## ariater

Witam, nie jestem pewna, czy to jest dobry moment na odcinanie kunie dojscia do gniazda  :wink: 




> Młode chyba są, bo słyszałem coś jakby piszczenie dzisiaj w górnej łazience.


Jesli nie bedzie mogla ich karmic, to zejda z tego swiata, a jak zejda, to zaczna sie rozkladac. Logiczny ciag dalszy sobie dopowiedz...  :smile:  Z dwojga zlego, wolalabym chyba poczekac, az sie wyniosa.

----------


## LowMan

> Witam, nie jestem pewna, czy to jest dobry moment na odcinanie kunie dojscia do gniazda 
> Jesli nie bedzie mogla ich karmic, to zejda z tego swiata, a jak zejda, to zaczna sie rozkladac. Logiczny ciag dalszy sobie dopowiedz...  Z dwojga zlego, wolalabym chyba poczekac, az sie wyniosa.


Zdaje sobie sprawę, że takie mogą być skutki. Jeżeli dotychczasowe działania nie pozwoliły jej na wyciągnięcie wniosków, że powinna je zabrać, bo ten dom nie jest kunoprzyjazny to cóż... Gdyby się wyprowadziła do budki na narzędzia albo zrobiła gniazdo w składzie drewna, to bym może nawet jeszcze dokarmiał.
Do zwierzaka jako takiego nie mam nic. Ale na dewastacje i koszty ogrzewania z kosmosu zgody nie daję.

Zakładam, że istotnie wiem, gdzie jest / powinno być gniazdo, więc jak zacznie śmierdzieć z tych okolic to drabina, demontaż kawałka podbitki i czyszczenie.
Gość, który mi zakładał pastucha dał mi namiar na firmę, która ma się specjalizować w usuwaniu szkód po kunach przy współpracy z ubezpieczalnią.
Zakładam, że skorzystanie z ich usług będzie i tak konieczne.

Uważam, że poziom mojej desperacji w pozbywaniu się jej jest wyższy niż problematyczność pozbycia się młodych.

----------


## Bertha

Jak zacznie śmierdzieć, to będzie mokra plama na płytach a za nimi poruszająca się galareta, pełna robaków/larw i czort wie czego tam jeszcze żywego.  Twój wybór.  Przeżyłem kiedyś desant robactwa z gniazdowiska kun nad włazem na strych.  Szczęsciem że byłem sam w domu i szybko zlokalizowałem desant.  Gdyby reszta rodziny była w domy, to nie chcieli by do niego wracać.  Ja tam na szczęście zbyt brzydliwy nie jestem.

----------


## marcin225

Nie słuchaj złych doradców. Ile to razy szczura się gdzieś u dziadków znajdywało na strychu zdechłego zasuszonego i jakoś nic nie śmierdziało. Młode kuny będą pewno podobnej wielkości co taki szczur.  Wpuścisz kune teraz to razem z młodymi jak podrosną zrobią ci z dachu ruinę. Stara zacznie znosić coraz więcej padliny, srać z małymi na potęgę...  Niech padną to w jednym miejscu najwyżej będziesz miał robotę, a nie po całości. Trzymam kciuki żeby się udało bo sam kilka miesięcy ze ścierwem walczyłem i również pastucha musiałem zakładać . Od kilku tygodni niby spokój ale moja euforia jest mocno umiarkowana.

----------


## LowMan

Dziękuję Wam obu za opinie, wymianę doświadczeń, ostrzeżenia itp.
Wszystko trzeba brać pod uwagę.
Póki co chciałbym wiedzieć że nie ma nowego wejścia.
To co ta franca dzisiaj w nocy wyprawiała. W zasadzie chodziła do góry nogami po podbitce, ale mniej niż pół metra. Już prawie była na dachu, ale musiała przejść po pastuchu i jak oberwała to zleciała ostro w dół. Czyli pastuch jednak działa.

Ciekawy jestem ile da radę tak przejść do góry nogami. Bo jakby ogarnęła kilka metrów (tak ze 3) to da radę ominąć pastucha. Mam nadzieję, że taka akrobatka z niej nie jest.

Jutro do porannej kawy będzie znów przeglądanie monitoringu, żeby zobaczyć czy weszła, czy nie.

----------


## marcin225

> Jutro do porannej kawy będzie znów przeglądanie monitoringu, żeby zobaczyć czy weszła, czy nie.


Ja "swoją" słyszałem doskonale jak wchodziła. Porusza się wtedy akurat na suficie od mojej sypialni i słychać. A jak już przebiegnie to w ogóle. Jak pierwszą wersję pastucha założyłem to kilka dni był spokój, żeśmy z żoną szampana otwierali z radości  :big grin:  A potem wlazła i musiałem przerabiać i unowocześniać. W pewnym momencie zacząłem sądzić , że skacze z ziemi na dach te kilka metrów  :big grin:  ale niemożliwe.

----------


## Bertha

Trzech metrów nie przeskoczy  w poziomie ani w górę.  Zagoniona czy przestraszona skoczy więcej ale w dół, nawet  ryzykując życiem.

----------


## LowMan

> Trzech metrów nie przeskoczy  w poziomie ani w górę.  Zagoniona czy przestraszona skoczy więcej ale w dół, nawet  ryzykując życiem.


Skoki po 3 m w dół to u mnie regularnie skakała z dachu - to była jej droga wyjścia.

Wczoraj nic nie pisałem, bo nie miałem nerwów i siły. Około 2 wlazła po ścianie, przeszła na belkę konstrukcyjną dachu (nad wjazdem do garażu dach odchodzi od budynku na jakiś metr i są tam takie belki (krokwie?) pod kątem). Siedząc na niej sięgała do podbitki i zanim nas hałasy o 2 w nocy dobudziły to miała w 20 minut przedrapaną 1/3 deski (cienka - jakieś 12mm). Wypadłem na zewnętrz to oczywiście uciekła. Wróciła 2 minuty po moim powrocie. To ja na zewnątrz. I tak w sumie 4 razy. Potem już nie wróciła.

Wczoraj pojechałem do jednego z popularnych marketów budowlanych i kupiłem plastikowe kolce na ptaki, koty i kuny. Oczywiście cena masakra. W popularnym sklepie internetowym zajmującym się powodowaniem znikania wszelkich zwierzaków te same kolce są za 1/3 ceny (9,99 vs 2,99), ale ja nie chciałem powtórki albo dziury, więc odżałowałem 81zł (kupiłem 9 sztuk - każdy o długości około 50cm) i obydwie belki pokryłem kolcami od góry (szerokość akurat) i po pasku po obu bokach.
Jeszcze wieczorem widziałem jak się przymierzała do wejścia, ale kolce zobaczyła zawczasu i nie wskoczyła.
Potem w nocy słyszałem próby wchodzenia po ścianach, ale szybkie sprawdzenie na monitoringu pokazywało brak szkodnika (pewnie wchodziła i zaraz schodziła, bo nie ma jak wejść na dach, ani już miejsca na drapanie).

Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Póki co wygląda, że nie ma jak wejść na dach co jest dużym sukcesem (jeżeli okaże się prawdą). Teraz żeby sobie jeszcze poszła i nie budziła mnie w nocy ...

----------


## marcin225

Kupuj wiatrówkę taka moja rada (z lunetą). Następnym razem wyskoczysz to ją ustrzelisz może albo z przyczajki żeby nie uciekła.

----------


## Bertha

Lato jest, leżaczek, szklanica, obserwujesz Starlinki lub stacje kosmiczną   i  czekasz aż królowa się pojawi.  Przy twojej determinacji ciąg dalszy jest jasny.   
Zimą lepiej ją widać ale trzeba się ciepło ubrać, łapy grabieją i w uszy szczypie więc chyba lato jest lepsze.

----------


## LowMan

Hahaha, wiatrówkę mam, lunetę też, tylko przy przeprowadzce śrut, tarcze i kulołap mi zaginął.

W nocy nie weszła. Próbowała od 22 do 3 nad ranem. Wchodziła, oglądała od różnych stron, ale widziała że nic z tego.
Koło 2 nawet mnie obudziła łażeniem po ścianie.

*Póki co przyjmuję wstępnie, że dom udało się zabezpieczyć przed dalszą inwazją.*

Zostaje kwestia młodych - słyszałem wieczorem piszczenie oraz w dzień łażenie po podbitce. Uznaję, że one tam po prostu niestety są.

Zdjąłem właśnie kawałek podbitki, ale nic nie widać. Znaczy widać, że tam urzędują. Uszkodzona membrana, wywleczone trochę wełny. W sumie i tak mniejsza demolka niż się spodziewałem.
Wstawiłem żywołapkę i wrzuciłem przysmaki. Stara zakładam do wieczora się nie pojawi, a młode może będą głupie i wejdą.
Na noc zostawię szczelinę w takim miejscu żeby ona nie dała rady do niej nawet sięgnąć (kamera będzie dodatkowo to dokumentować), ale młode żeby dały radę przecisnąć w jedną stronę (+ żywołapka tam zostanie na noc). Albo jakoś zejdą, albo spadną i przeżyją upadek albo nie, albo trudno padną w dachu i będzie demolka :/

----------


## LowMan

Kolejna noc moim zdaniem bez wejścia kuny na dach / do dachu. Biega do okoła mniej (bardziej przebiega czasami gdzieś przez działkę), wspina się też mniej (tylko dwa krótkie podejścia).
Młode moim zdaniem dalej słyszę czasami.
Postanowiłem więc zrobić im zjeżdżalnie (niech zjeżdżają). Tę dziurę w podbitce, którą zrobiłem żeby tam zajrzeć zamknąłem kawałkiem dykty, w której wywierciłem otwór 51mm. Wsadziłem w to kolanko kanalizacyjne, a od zewnątrz podłączyłem metr rury.
Wygląda to z zewnątrz tak:

Idea jest taka, że od środka młode powinno dać radę wejść, ale już nie obrócić się. Więc to powinien być bilet w jedną stronę.
Na górze zamknięta jest jedna kamera do obserwacji tego co się dzieje.
Tak jak pisałem znów w nocy słyszałem jakieś niewielkie hałasy, ale na kamerze nic.
No nic, poczekamy ...

----------


## marcin225

Patenty widzę dobre  :big grin:    Młode pewno zbyt nieogarnięte żeby taką rurą wyjść i w gnieździe siedzą albo łażą w okolicach gniazda. Stara ma karę , że na siłę się dachu trzymała bo mogła wynieść się po pierwszych problemach. Tak jak tu :   https://fb.watch/60dtjvMqwu/

----------


## LowMan

> Patenty widzę dobre    Młode pewno zbyt nieogarnięte żeby taką rurą wyjść i w gnieździe siedzą albo łażą w okolicach gniazda. Stara ma karę , że na siłę się dachu trzymała bo mogła wynieść się po pierwszych problemach. Tak jak tu :   https://fb.watch/60dtjvMqwu/


WoW. To z Twojego monitoringu? Nieźle, a młode całkiem spore już. Jeżeli data poprawna, to jak na 23 maja to bardzo duże - w sensie spodziewałem się dużo mniejszych. Chyba by nie weszło nawet w rurę 50mm.
Zakładałem, że skoro słysze je łażące po tej podbitce, to dają radę tam pójść i że jak przyjdzie w nocy stara i je będzie wołać to będą szukały dziury żeby wyleźć. Jedyne gdzie dadzą radę to moja rura i będzie po sprawie.
Od środka wejście mają proste (zaznaczyłem strzałką):


Może za dużo mojego zapachu dostało i dlatego nie przyszły?

----------


## marcin225

Nie z mojego. To z fb stopkunom.pl  -ci od zakładania pastuchów.    W rurę 50 mm spokojnie stara by weszła. Gdzieś czytałem, że kuny się przecisną przez otwór 2x2 cm nawet takie gibkie są - aczkolwiek ciężko mi sobie to wyobrazić . 
Zgłodnieją to przyjdą może, młode to w żywołapkę powinny wejść.
U mnie kuna łaziła po suficie podwieszanym (ale wkurwiające) także na strych nie wchodziła -przynajmniej nie zauważyłem tam żadnych śladów jej bytności. 
Najważniejsze pozbyć się tej co zasiedlona. Kolejne jak dostaną strzała z pastucha to nie będą więcej próbowały bo niby po co? Tą ewidentnie ciągnie do gniazda/młodych.

----------


## LowMan

A to jak już jedziemy kryptoreklamami, to właśnie stopkunom.pl zakładało mi pastucha i prawie im się udało. W sumie pastuch poprawnie zabezpieczył dach, bo tam już nie weszła, ale chciała przegryzać/przedrapywać podbitkę stojąc na konstrukcji. O tutaj:

Jak widzę wielkość kuny to nie ogarniam jak miałaby wejść w otwór 2 x 2 cm. Gibkość, gibkością, ale czaszka ma swoją wielkość i po narodzinach powinna się zrosnąć jak u ludzi.
Zobaczymy. Mam nadzieje, że przyjdą i albo w żywołapkę, albo na zjeżdżalnie. Starej(chociaż wiem, ze jest więcej niż jedna w okolicy, bo mam na filmie jak znów dwie sobie schadzkę zrobiły) determinacja spadła, zobaczymy co będzie.

----------


## LowMan

Proszę Państwa, na kamerze zauważyłem, że zmienił się układ kawałków wełny w podbitce.
Więc zacząłem drążyć dlaczego (wiatr?) i okazało się, że w samym kącie podbitki, siedzi kuna. Wyszła w kierunku żywołapki (jakieś 3m odległości) obwąchała i wróciła na miejsce. Za kilkadziesiąt minut to samo. Poruszała się tak ostrożnie i powoli, że czujnik ruchu w kamerze tego NIE wykrył. Na szczęście miałem włączone nagrywanie ciągłe i to obejrzałem.
Jak dojechałem do końca nagrań (czyli do chwili obecnej - była 15 z minutami) to nie widziałem żeby się cień, który poszedł znów w głąb podbitki ruszał.
Otworzyłem więc podbitkę trochę ponad 1m od jej końca i wsadziłem tam głowę.
Zobaczyłem to:

Próbowałem miotłą zapędzić do wiaderka, ale były bardzo oporne w tej materii.
Więc chcąc nie chcąc w grubych roboczych rękawicach skórzanych złapałem jedno i wrzuciłem do wiadra, a potem goniłem się z drugim, bo uciekało w kąt żeby nie dać się złapać. Jakoś nie spadłem z drabiny i dorwałem małego gnojka. Potem do tego samego wiadra wrzuciłem wszystkie kupy jakie tam były (a zobaczcie ile tego jest na zdjęciu !!!) oraz zgarnęło mi się odrobinę wełny. Młode już nic nie protestowały, tylko wtuliły się w siebie i siedziały po cichu.
Wyglądało to tak:

To było chwilę przed 16. Zabezpieczyłem wiadro, żeby nie wylazły (nawet o tym nie myślały, poszły spać) i zabrałem się za zamykanie podbitki, demontaż żywołapki i kamery - generalnie posprzątałem po obławie.
Następnie przypomniałem sobie, że te dwa młode prawdopodobnie od nocy z piątek na sobotę nic nie jadły, ani nie piły.
Wziąłem więc trochę wody i chciałem dać im pić (tak jak mówiłem, nie mam nic do zwierząt dopóki nie niszczą mi moich rzeczy, a mimo całego wkurzenia na kuny, nie miałem serca skazać tych dwóch na śmierć). Wody nie chciały, ale już mleko pół na pół z wodą ze strzykawki zaczęło im wchodzić i lekko się ożywiły. Generalnie na tyle, żeby wczepić się w moją rękawicę oraz po odłożeniu obok przewróconego wiaderka, żeby do niego z powrotem wejść.
Więc siedzą sobie w wiaderku, które jest zabezpieczone żeby przypadkiem nie wylazły ani żeby nic ich przypadkiem nie wyjęło. Pilnuje ich kamera.
Jest 21, więc za około godzinę spodziewam się wizytacji starej. Zaraz odblokuję wiaderko tak, żeby stara mogła uwolnić młode i się z nimi wynieść.
Jak tego nie zrobi (w senie to, żę da radę jak będzie chciała to na pewno, ale jakby zrezygnowała z młodych) to rano dzwonię do eko straży czy jak to się nazywa. Albo je zabierają, albo wypuszczam je do pobliskiego zagajnika gdzie albo coś je zaraz zje, albo padną z głodu - to już nie mój problem.
I tak mam poczucie, że zrobiłem dla nich więcej niż musiałem (nakarmiłem i chcę oddać matce). W pobliżu (w tym zagajniku) jest opuszczony dom. Niech sobie tam mieszkają.

----------


## giman

Gratulacje!
Wątek się śledzi z zapartym tchem  :smile:

----------


## ariater

Brawo ! Tu mi zaimponowales !  :smile:

----------


## LowMan

> Brawo ! Tu mi zaimponowales !


A dziękuję.
Zaimponowałem czym? Dorwaniem gnojków? Nie ubiciem na miejscu? Nakarmieniem? Teraz pytanie, czy stara jeszcze je zechce ...

----------


## ariater

Cala akcja  :big grin:

----------


## LowMan

> Cala akcja


Dziękuję bardzo.



W nocy stara podchodziła 3 razy do pudełka. Była w odległości 1-1,5m. Jedno młode nawet wylazło z pudełka i leżało / spało na trawniku.
Niestety młode są dalej u mnie. Od 8:30 jest czynna ekostraż. Mam nadzieję, że je zabiorą. Ja ich odchowywać na pewno nie będę (chociaż córki 5 i 7 lat to już chciały przygarniać "takie słodziaki").

----------


## LowMan

Ekostraż nie miała problemu z przyjęciem zwierzaków. Określili, że są skrajnie wykończone (pomijając moje próby karmienia wczoraj to od nocy w piątku na sobotę nic nie jadły) i zapakowali je do inkubatora i podłączyli pod kroplówkę.

----------


## Robinson74

Szacun za determinację i pomysły.

----------


## Isabellaa32

Dobra akcja hah  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

No gratulacje.  Teraz pytanie kiedy stara odpuści i czy nie będzie dalej próbowała. Jak pójdzie precz to bitwa wygrana, nowa nie przyjdzie a nawet jeśli to zaliczy strzała z pastucha i się zniechęci.
U mnie z kolei już 3 nietoperze zebrałem z trawnika... Nie ruszone... Jakby się w pastucha wpierdzieliły i je zabiło. Sam nie wiem. Szkoda mi trochę ich bo komarów co roku mnóstwo a nietoperz pożyteczny w tym aspekcie.

----------


## Bertha

Trochę skuteczniejsze od pastucha
Niespotykane zjawisko na polskim niebie. Wiemy, co to było! (msn.com)

Z kuny zostaje kilka włosów, reszta ulega anihilacji.

Tak samo wygląda kot który wpadł między szyny 110 kV na trafostacji.
Kilka pojedynczych włosków opadło na posadzkę...

----------


## LowMan

> No gratulacje.  Teraz pytanie kiedy stara odpuści i czy nie będzie dalej próbowała. Jak pójdzie precz to bitwa wygrana, nowa nie przyjdzie a nawet jeśli to zaliczy strzała z pastucha i się zniechęci.
> U mnie z kolei już 3 nietoperze zebrałem z trawnika... Nie ruszone... Jakby się w pastucha wpierdzieliły i je zabiło. Sam nie wiem. Szkoda mi trochę ich bo komarów co roku mnóstwo a nietoperz pożyteczny w tym aspekcie.


Myślę, że skoro nie wzięła młodych i nawet się na budynek już nie próbuje wspinać, to już odpuściła.
Monitoring zostawię antykunowo ustawiony jeszcze jakiś czas.

Z tymi nietoperzami to istotnie dziwne, bo dlaczego miałyby usiąść akurat w miejscu gdzie jest pastuch ?

----------


## LowMan

Dzisiaj kolejna noc wyraźnie mniejszej aktywności kuny. Oprócz 5 krotnego oglądania i dokładnego obwąchiwania miejsca gdzie wczoraj w nocy były młode (dzisiaj podeszła, a wczoraj z daleka), było dwa razy oglądanie budynku: raz pod miejscem gdzie znalazłem młode i raz w okolicach miejsca gdzie wchodziła po budynku na dach.
Kilku przebiegnięć po działce nie ma co liczyć, bo ona po prostu gdzieś tutaj poluje.

Tak więc podsumowując, wszystkim którzy mają problemy z kuną proponuję zrobić to co ja po kilku bezsensownych miesiącach kombinowana:
1. Odżałować te kilka tysięcy na pastucha (i tak zdecydowanie mniejszy wydatek niż remont dachu).
2. Skrócić, wyciąć WSZYSTKIE drzewa i krzaki z których odległość do dachu (skok nad pastuchem) jest mniejsza niż CO NAJMNIEJ 1,5m.
3. Jeżeli to nie skończy kunich harców, to monitoring z IR (widoczność w nocy) i poszukiwanie którędy wchodzi - w ten sposób można znaleźć słabe punkty - jakieś belki, dziwne prześlizgi, nie do końca idealnie zamontowanego pastucha (np. narożniki wewnętrzne to wrażliwy punkt, tam trzeba robić dodatkowe linie pastucha, bo franca przeskoczy)
4. Usunięcie wszystkich słabych punktów znalezionych przez monitoring. U mnie od decyzji o pastuchu do założenia minęło 1,5 tygodnia. Od założenia pastucha to pozbycia się szkodnika dokładnie 1 miesiąc (pastuch założony 10 maja, wczoraj 10 czerwca nie miałem już kun).

Pastuch mnie kosztował sporo, bo dach mam taki, że dekarz płakał jak kładł (kupiłem na rynku wtórnym), ale zanim go założyłem to wydałem prawie 1500zł na: odstraszacze dźiękowe, ultradźiękowe, zapachowe, żywołapkę, zanęty do żywołapki, przysmaki do żywołapki - to wszystko było bez sensu.
Nawet jeżeli jakieś kuny wystraszyłem (bo mam wrażenie, że przez jakiś czas był spokój) to przyszły w ich miejsce następne.
Dopiero skuteczne odcięcie ich od możliwości wejścia na dach dało radę. 

Wszelkie zapychanie dziur i otworów, którędy wchodziła OK, ale to syzyfowa praca. Zapchasz 3 miejsca, to znajdzie 4. Zapchasz to i następnej nocy widzisz jak korzysta z 2-3 kolejnych ...

Życzę wszystkim (i sobie) wielu spokojnych, bezkunich nocy.

Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy z monitoringiem to zapraszam do kontaktu. Chętnie pomogę coś dobrać i skonfigurować. Jako, że robię to w oparciu o dyski sieciowe to potem urządzenie przydaje się również do przechowywania danych (ludzie dzielą się na dwa rodzaje: tych co robią kopie zapasowe i tych co będą robić kopie zapasowe).

----------


## Bertha

> ludzie dzielą się na dwa rodzaje: tych co robią kopie zapasowe i tych co będą robić kopie zapasowe.


 :yes:

----------


## Nurek_

> (ludzie dzielą się na dwa rodzaje: tych co robią kopie zapasowe i tych co będą robić kopie zapasowe).


I jeszcze na tych co wydaje im się że robią....

A w temacie - mógłbyś pokazać przykładowe miejsca którędy właziły na poddasze/pod podbitkę? Śledzę temat z ciekawością, ale też trochę z obawą czy nie spotka mnie coś podobnego. Z drugiej strony nie widzę sposobu, żeby kuny dostały się u mnie na poddasze, ale może mi się tylko tak wydaje....

----------


## LowMan

> I jeszcze na tych co wydaje im się że robią....


Tia na pendrive albo na dyskach zewnętrznych. Tych podciągam pod tych co będę robili. Chociaż z drugiej strony to lepsze niż nic.

W sensie jak to wygląda z dołu? Mogę zrobić kilka potwierdzonych miejsc z dołu, ale jakiegoś specjalnego zooma to nie mam.
Z bliska sam nie oglądałem to nie wiem.

U mnie jest dachówka łezka. Czyli w zasadzie każde łączenie z gąsiorem to potencjalne wejście.
Jak kupowałem dom to przyznam się, że nie oglądałem jakoś specjalnie dachu. Był, nie było dziur, wszystkie dachówki takie same. Dam miał tylko 16 lat ...
Teraz by mnie te powkładane gdzieniegdzie na brzegach patyki dały do myślenia.

Porobię kilka zdjęć i podeślę, ale nie obiecuję że dzisiaj.

----------


## LowMan

Minęło kilka dni.
Monitoring dalej przeglądam, ale powoli chyba będę mógł znaleźć sobie nowe zajęcie do porannej kawy  :wink: 
Kuna owszem obecna jest, ale nie obwąchuje już miejsc po młodych, raz tylko jeszcze próbowała znaleźć drogę na dach (a może to była inna i sprawdzała miejscówkę), ale na oglądaniu i wspięciu dwa razy po ścianie się skończyło.
No chyba, że znalazła sobie jakieś wejścia poza zasięgiem kamer i jest tak cicho, że nie wiem o jej obecności.

----------


## Bertha

Nietoperze stosują echolokację, a ponieważ odbicie od siatki czy pojedynczych drutów daje słabe echo, więc musnęły drut skrzydłami, dostały strzał wys.nap.  i ugotowane. Nocą w otwarte drzwi balkonowe bez firanki,  załóż rzadką siatkę leśną a zobaczysz ile nietoperzy zderzy się z siatką.

----------


## LowMan

Witajcie po długiej przerwie.

Chciałem się podzielić ostatnią (mam nadzieję) traumą związaną z kuną.
Mianowicie kosztem naprawy ocieplenia dachu.
Dach mam spory, około 300 m2, kąt 40 stopni.
Grubość ocieplenia wynosiła około 20-25 cm. Naprawa została wykonana poprzez wdmuchiwanie celulozy oraz miejscową wymianę membrany.
Celulozy w dach weszło 60 metrów sześciennych !!! Czyli jakieś 240-250 m kw. dachu (z 300) było bez docieplenia.
Jak ekipa podniosła dachówki to w niektórych miejscach było widać od razu żółtą folię (dla tych, co nie wiedzą, w uproszczeniu patrząc od wewnątrz jest płyta g-k, folia paroizolacyjna, wełna lub inne ocieplenie, membrana, dachówka) - czyli ocieplenia było brak.
Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie rachunek za ogrzewanie w tym sezonie. W poprzednim (listopad - kwiecień; danych za październik nie mam) poszło 29MWh energii.
Może to efekt placebo, ale mamy wrażenie, że dom się wolniej nagrzewał w sierpniu jak dawało słońce i wolniej się wychładza teraz. Poczekam na liczby.
A teraz cyferki. Za wykonanie prac, które ekipie 8/9 osób zajęły 1,5 dnia zapłaciłem niecałe 30 tys. zł.
Czyli walka z kuną oraz naprawa szkód po niej zamknęły się kwotą 35 tys. zł (wszelkie żywołapki, odstraszacze, itp. oraz w końcu pastuch, kolce i naprawa).

----------


## Ratpaw

LowMan, jesteś już chyba ekspertem od kun, więc skorzystam z okazji i wypytam:
- czy kuny lubią wełnę mineralną na poddaszu czy jednak bardziej celulozę?
- czy kunę można jakoś wykurzyć z samochodu? Mam pod maską czasami jakieś kromki chleba, wygryzioną osłonę termiczną pod maską (jest z prasowanej wełny) i nie wiem, jak się cholerstwa pozbyć. Pastuch nie wchodzi w grę  :smile:

----------


## LowMan

> LowMan, jesteś już chyba ekspertem od kun, więc skorzystam z okazji i wypytam:
> - czy kuny lubią wełnę mineralną na poddaszu czy jednak bardziej celulozę?
> - czy kunę można jakoś wykurzyć z samochodu? Mam pod maską czasami jakieś kromki chleba, wygryzioną osłonę termiczną pod maską (jest z prasowanej wełny) i nie wiem, jak się cholerstwa pozbyć. Pastuch nie wchodzi w grę


Hehe, nie wiem czy jestem ekspertem, ale trochę przejść miałem.
Kuna zdecydowanie woli wełnę:
1. w wełnie można się "czochrać", a podobno większość kun ma świerzb
2. w wełnie można robić tunele, bo utrzymuje kształt
3. z wełny można sobie uwić gniazdko
Celuloza jest dość sypka i nic z tych 3 punktów nie da się nią zrobić.

Co do pastucha w samochodzie to istotnie ciężko zamontować. Słyszałem, że kuny nie lubią chodzić po dość gęstej siatce, bo mają wrażliwe łapy (nie mam pojęcia ile z tym prawdy). Można kupić takie siatki w sieci. Np. https://www.conrad.pl/p/siatka-ochro...-150-cm-841310
Zaznaczam, że nie mam pojęcia czy to działa.

----------


## Robinson74

Akurat dziś dostałem taką reklamę. 

Marten System
R-MAX S.C.

Nie chcę nikogo reklamować, nie znam tej firmy i może to jest badziew, a może warto spróbować?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przypadkiem trafiłem na ten temat.
Podbitkę mam z blachy, bo kiedy robiłem, cenowo była minimalnie tańsza od drewnianej no i nie trzeba co kilka lat malować.
U mnie kun dosyć dużo.
Jutro sobie zobaczę dokładnie za dnia, czy nie mam jakiś szczelin niepożądanych.

----------


## marcin225

> Przypadkiem trafiłem na ten temat.
> Podbitkę mam z blachy, bo kiedy robiłem, cenowo była minimalnie tańsza od drewnianej no i nie trzeba co kilka lat malować.
> U mnie kun dosyć dużo.
> Jutro sobie zobaczę dokładnie za dnia, czy nie mam jakiś szczelin niepożądanych.


Pod dachówkę też potrafi się wcisnąć...   Najlepszy pastuch... U mnie minus pastucha to już 6 padłych nietoperzy ;/

----------


## Bertha

Kuna potrafi podnieść dachówkę!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Kuna potrafi podnieść dachówkę!



Dachówka opadnie po jej wejściu?

U mnie co 3 dachówka na spinkach.
Pytam z ciekawości.

----------


## Robinson74

A ktoś używa odstraszaczy ultradźwiękowych?
Daje to coś?

----------


## marcin225

> A ktoś używa odstraszaczy ultradźwiękowych?
> Daje to coś?


NIC. Strata pieniędzy. Jak już kuna jest to tym jej nie wystraszysz. Możliwe , że jakby weszła 1 raz i to usłyszała to MOŻE by poszła w piz...i nie wróciła.

----------


## Bertha

> Dachówka opadnie po jej wejściu?
> 
> U mnie co 3 dachówka na spinkach.
> Pytam z ciekawości.



Jak na spinkach, to raczej nie da rady.  O podniesionych dachówkach usłyszałem od ludzi przy innej okazji, lecz nie pamiętam czy mówi coś o spinkach.

----------


## marcin225

Jak usłyszysz w nocy bieganie kuny nad głową to wierz mi po miesiącu będziesz niczym profesor w tej dziedzinie  :big grin:  
U mnie spokój od maja gdzieś... ciekawe... powiadają, że kuny na lato się wynoszą a wracają jesienią... pastuch odpalony 24h czeka na delikwentów.

----------


## Bertha

Przy starym dachu, kuny na strychu rządziły cały rok.   Podcięcie drzew przy budynku, wycięcie całkowite, potem blokowanie innych przejść to rozwiązania tylko na chwilę. Zawsze znalazły sposób.  Dopiero nowy dach i szczelna podbitka spowodowały że wizyty kończyły się ganianiem po dachu, skokami na balkony i nic z tego. 
Po paru dniach tylko nocami gdzieś na ogrodach słychać było ich skrzeczenie - to atak na kota albo konkurencję, walki były nawet kilkunastominutowe. Oprócz tego sarny, lisy,  jeszcze tylko dzików i jeleni nie było.

----------


## Robinson74

> NIC. Strata pieniędzy. Jak już kuna jest to tym jej nie wystraszysz. Możliwe , że jakby weszła 1 raz i to usłyszała to MOŻE by poszła w piz...i nie wróciła.


U mnie dopiero dom w budowie, więc kuny nie ma. 
Ale wlatują mi ptaki i srają.

----------


## Ratpaw

> U mnie dopiero dom w budowie, więc kuny nie ma. 
> Ale wlatują mi ptaki i srają.


A kotów nie ma? U mnie kot odczepiał wagony w różnych kątach w całym domu  :big lol:

----------


## Bertha

Znaczył teren - TU BYŁEM. Moje terytorium!  Kuna robi tak samo.

----------


## LowMan

> Marten System
> R-MAX S.C.


Przecież to po prostu pastuch elektryczny. I piszą o tym wprost na swojej stronie. Nic nowego.
Co do skuteczności to polecam, bo u mnie dopiero elektrowstrząsy pozwoliły pozbyć się intruza.


PS. Ale u mnie cieplutko po dociepleniu dachu! W nocy dzisiaj -1, ogrzewanie ledwo chodzi. W zeszłym roku krzywą (woda/zew.) miałem 20/20 do 60/-11. Teraz mam 18/20 do 55/-20 a komfort termiczny póki co pełen.

----------


## LowMan

> powiadają, że kuny na lato się wynoszą a wracają jesienią... pastuch odpalony 24h czeka na delikwentów.


Też tak słyszałem. Póki co cisza, chociaż klocki na ziemi na podjeździe widziałem, więc jakaś obecność musiała być.

----------


## noc

U mnie (zdaje się że już pisałem dawno temu)kuny hulały sobie po dachu przez dwa sezony bodajże, wstawałem w nocy, straszyłem, nie pomagało. Rozwalały kosze, podnosiły gąsiory, wślizgiwały się na dach, choć to krótkotrwałe wizyty były. W łapkę żadna się nie złapała, ani nie wyniosły się "na zawsze". Znajomy elektryk zamontował pastucha naokoło domu, trochę problemów z montażem było, ale skończyło się sukcesem. Pastuch pracuje od paru (dwóch lub trzech)lat i od tej pory żadna kuna nie wlazła na dach. Cisza, spokój, żadnych szkód i to chyba najlepsze co można zrobić w obronie przed kunami. Jeszcze wtedy nigdzie nie czytałem o pastuchu przeciw kunom,. ale gdy pewnego razu zobaczyłem elektrycznego pastucha na bydło, to pomyślałem-dlaczego nie zastosować tego przeciw kunom-niszczarkom dachu?! Jak pomyślałem, tak zrobiłem. 
Raz w pierwszym okresie działania pastucha, coś wyraźnie łomotnęło o deski tarasu, ale zwłok nie było-czyli kuna pzreżyła i poszła w siną dal po takich pieszczotach  tysiącami voltów.

----------


## kinga2000

> Witajcie po długiej przerwie.
> 
> Chciałem się podzielić ostatnią (mam nadzieję) traumą związaną z kuną.
> Mianowicie kosztem naprawy ocieplenia dachu.
> Dach mam spory, około 300 m2, kąt 40 stopni.
> Grubość ocieplenia wynosiła około 20-25 cm. Naprawa została wykonana poprzez wdmuchiwanie celulozy oraz miejscową wymianę membrany.
> Celulozy w dach weszło 60 metrów sześciennych !!! Czyli jakieś 240-250 m kw. dachu (z 300) było bez docieplenia.
> Jak ekipa podniosła dachówki to w niektórych miejscach było widać od razu żółtą folię (dla tych, co nie wiedzą, w uproszczeniu patrząc od wewnątrz jest płyta g-k, folia paroizolacyjna, wełna lub inne ocieplenie, membrana, dachówka) - czyli ocieplenia było brak.
> Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie rachunek za ogrzewanie w tym sezonie. W poprzednim (listopad - kwiecień; danych za październik nie mam) poszło 29MWh energii.
> ...


Chciałam dopytać w temacie dachu - nie robiłeś odkrycia całości tylko wdmuchiwales celulozy pod niektóre dachówki? A co z uroczystościami które kuna zostawiła? Co z jej zapachem? Sorry, ale wydaje mi się że trochę poszles na skróty...Mam ten sam temat i na wiosnę przymierzam si e do poprawek dachu, ściągnięcia dachówki, wyczyszczenia wszystkiego, nadmuchania celulozy, nowa membrana i przykrycie całości siatką na to dopiero dachówka, pustych może też ale z tego co czytałam to metalowa siatka na całym dachu i podbite podbitce powinna wystarczyć

----------


## LowMan

> Chciałam dopytać w temacie dachu - nie robiłeś odkrycia całości tylko wdmuchiwales celulozy pod niektóre dachówki? A co z uroczystościami które kuna zostawiła? Co z jej zapachem? Sorry, ale wydaje mi się że trochę poszles na skróty...Mam ten sam temat i na wiosnę przymierzam si e do poprawek dachu, ściągnięcia dachówki, wyczyszczenia wszystkiego, nadmuchania celulozy, nowa membrana i przykrycie całości siatką na to dopiero dachówka, pustych może też ale z tego co czytałam to metalowa siatka na całym dachu i podbite podbitce powinna wystarczyć


Nie do końca dobrze zrozumiałeś. Przede wszystkim nie robiłem tego sam tylko wziąłem do tego firmę, która zajmuje się usuwaniem szkód po kunach.
Zdejmowane były niektóre dachówki, tak żeby zobaczyć pod którymi jest uszkodzona membrana. Jak była uszkodzona to była robiona odkrywka tak żeby odsłonić całe uszkodzenie. Jeżeli były nieczystości po kunie to były wyjmowane, pryskane i dopiero była w to miejsce wdmuchiwana celuloza i zakładana nowa membrana.
Oczywiście lepiej byłoby zdjąć wszystkie dachówki, dać całą nową membranę, a na nią jeszcze siatkę i dopiero zakładać dachówki. Obawiam się tylko, że takie rozwiązanie kosztowałoby pewnie 3 razy tyle. No i trzeba by jeszcze znaleźć kogoś kto się tego podejmie, a niestety o ludzi chętnych do pracy jest dość ciężko.
Oczywiście byłoby lepiej i porządniej wymienić całość, ale tak też działa, a pastuch pozostał włączony, więc się skutecznej rewizyty nie spodziewam.
Jeżeli chodzi o zapach to nie czułem, a ani nie czuję nic w domu, ani na zewnątrz. Dopiero jak otworzyłem podbitkę, bo prowadziłem przewód żeby kamerę zasilić to tam jak "wsadziłem" nos to było czuć odór.

----------


## marcin225

Nieczystości po kunie z biegiem czasu wysychają (jak gówna psie) i nie czuć już. Jedno-dwa upalne lata i nic nie będzie czuć.

----------


## gryziciel

> Dachówka opadnie po jej wejściu?
> 
> U mnie co 3 dachówka na spinkach.
> Pytam z ciekawości.


wg mojego dekarza kuna może podnosić dachówki z 1. rzędu nad okapem, leżące na pasie nadrynnowym i tędy wkręcić się w membranę (jeżeli ktoś ją ma). Zrozumiałem go, że w tym miejscu spinki nie pomagają. Jeżeli wyższe dachówki są na spinkach to pod nie już nie wjedzie. 

Na tą okoliczność przybił mi siatkę stalową na łatach pod 1. dachówkami okapu, chociaż dach mam jak Ty odpowiednio do strefy wiatrowej na spinkach:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mh0...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## forgetit

> wg mojego dekarza kuna może podnosić dachówki z 1. rzędu nad okapem, leżące na pasie podrynnowym i tędy wkręcić się w membranę (jeżeli ktoś ją ma). Zrozumiałem go, że w tym miejscu spinki nie pomagają. Jeżeli wyższe dachówki są na spinkach to pod nie już nie wjedzie. 
> 
> Na tą okoliczność przybił mi siatkę stalową na łatach pod 1. dachówkami okapu, chociaż dach mam jak Ty odpowiednio do strefy wiatrowej na spinkach:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mh0...ew?usp=sharing


Wejdzie pod każdą dachówkę, która ma chodź trochę luzu. Podnosiła Nibrę DS5 bez problemu. Pomógł oczywiście pastuch wokół okapu.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Wejdzie pod każdą dachówkę, która ma chodź trochę luzu. Podnosiła Nibrę DS5 bez problemu. Pomógł oczywiście pastuch wokół okapu.


Masz jakąś fotkę takiego zamontowanego pastucha?

----------


## forgetit

> Masz jakąś fotkę takiego zamontowanego pastucha?


https://www.google.pl/search?q=pastu...ih=761&dpr=1.2

----------


## Robinson74

Jestem jeszcze na takim etapie budowy, że mógłbym sobie doprowadzić zasilanie 230V gdzieś w okolice podbitki. Na wszelki wypadek, gdybym w przyszłości potrzebował pastucha na kuny. 
Czy warto to teraz zrobić? 
Czy może realizuje się to w inny sposób?

----------


## marcin225

> Jestem jeszcze na takim etapie budowy, że mógłbym sobie doprowadzić zasilanie 230V gdzieś w okolice podbitki. Na wszelki wypadek, gdybym w przyszłości potrzebował pastucha na kuny. 
> Czy warto to teraz zrobić? 
> Czy może realizuje się to w inny sposób?


Zawsze chociaż 1 gniazdo gdzieś przy podbitce / desce czołowej się przyda chociażby jakbyś chciał kiedyś kurtyny świąteczne zamontować.

----------


## Robinson74

A jak zabezpieczacie wełnę w sytuacji, gdy jest już wełna pod membraną dachową, a nie ma jeszcze podbitki ani styropianu na elewacji? 
Może jakieś odstraszacze? Ma ktoś jakąś propozycję?

----------


## Robinson74

Czy pisząc o pastuchach na kuny, macie może na myśli te z firmy Fermo sprzedawane na stronie pastuchy.pl? 
Czy może coś od innych producentów/sprzedawców?

----------


## marcin225

Tak te. Ja zamawiałem tam gdzie taniej . Elektryzator w ogóle z jakiegoś innego sklepu brałem. Wszystko to jest to samo, izolatory, linka (bierz z nierdzewki) itp. Różne są elektryzatory. Ja wziąłem AGRI 4000 - chodzi już drugi rok . Izolatory rynnowe Pomelac - wzięte z najtańszej oferty ze smartem z allegro.

----------


## forgetit

> Tak te. Ja zamawiałem tam gdzie taniej . Elektryzator w ogóle z jakiegoś innego sklepu brałem. Wszystko to jest to samo, izolatory, linka (bierz z nierdzewki) itp. Różne są elektryzatory. Ja wziąłem AGRI 4000 - chodzi już drugi rok . Izolatory rynnowe Pomelac - wzięte z najtańszej oferty ze smartem z allegro.


Izolatory możesz wydrukować z PET. 
Jeśli będziesz kupować takie wkręcane, to od razu kup taką specjalną końcówkę na wkrętarkę - szybciej się wkręca.

----------


## Robinson74

> Tak te. Ja zamawiałem tam gdzie taniej .


Czyli składałeś zestaw do kupy, a potem sam montowałeś? 
Wrzucisz jakieś zdjęcia z Twojego montażu? 
Ja na razie patrzyłem na to: 
https://www.pastuchy.pl/ogrodzenia-e...y-premium.html
Niestety sam materiał tutaj to już 2000 zł.

----------


## marcin225

> Czyli składałeś zestaw do kupy, a potem sam montowałeś? 
> Wrzucisz jakieś zdjęcia z Twojego montażu? 
> Ja na razie patrzyłem na to: 
> https://www.pastuchy.pl/ogrodzenia-e...y-premium.html
> Niestety sam materiał tutaj to już 2000 zł.


Tak sam montowałem wszystko. Mniej więcej jak na tych zdjęciach. Nie ma żadnej filozofii jedynie brałem podnośnik do montażu izolatorów i drutu na szczytach bo na drabinę trochę za wysoko  :smile:   Zależy jaki duży dom ale materiał pewno wyjdzie w okolicach 1,5 tys- 2 tys. Firmy chcą minimum 5 tyś ( wtedy co ja montowałem a teraz to pewno już drożej) za wszystko. 
Nie lubię wrzucać zdjęć domu na fora więc tego nie uczynie  :smile:   . Wierz mi , że to nie jest żadna filozofia.

----------

